# Why do men..... ?



## Bonzi

.... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?

For example:

"Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
"I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"

I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....

I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....

Not a criticism, just wondering......


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Line from "Batman Begins" comes to mind,

"Don't burden yourself with the secrets of scary people."

...Or people on discussion sites. They think they're anonymous, and their asinine posts reflect that mistaken belief.


----------



## Iron Head

I agree. There are truly some pathetic assholes on here. 

This bullshit is how they legitimize their feelings. They cannot tell their dude friends because they would be laughed at. They cannot say it to their gal pals or significant others because they would lose all respect. 

Truth is, men are emotionally retarded compared to women.


----------



## defcon4

I am glad this is not pertaining to me.


----------



## Iron Head

Delta4Embassy said:


> Line from "Batman Begins" comes to mind,
> 
> "Don't burden yourself with the secrets of scary people."
> 
> ...Or people on discussion sites. They think they're anonymous, and their asinine posts reflect that mistaken belief.


Uh oh, here comes Delta to straighten everything out for us. 

Sorry dude, no anal sex or masturbation with sand paper going on right now. We will let you know if anything changes.


----------



## Bonzi

oh yeah, I forgot men obsessed with big tits also....


----------



## Bonzi

but I guess that is pretty normal....


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Correll

Bonzi said:


> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......




I don't believe I have ever done that...

Couple of conversations with friends a long time ago.

A more recent one with the wife...

I guess, women and our interactions with them are very interesting to us, even if they are not to ANYONE else.


----------



## Correll

Bonzi said:


> but I guess that is pretty normal....




Very much so.

But then again, a lot of women really make the <ahem> slender build work too.


----------



## eagle1462010

Bonzi said:


> oh yeah, I forgot men obsessed with big tits also....


----------



## Bonzi

Correll said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I guess that is pretty normal....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very much so.
> 
> But then again, a lot of women really make the <ahem> slender build work too.
Click to expand...

 
Can they ever be TOO big?


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> oh yeah, I forgot men obsessed with big tits also....


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I guess that is pretty normal....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very much so.
> 
> But then again, a lot of women really make the <ahem> slender build work too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can they ever be TOO big?
Click to expand...

Yes, they can.


----------



## Anonymous1977

Bonzi said:


> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......



Fiery! lol


----------



## eagle1462010

Bonzi said:


> oh yeah, I forgot men obsessed with big tits also....


Hey Girl.  Come on now.  You know you got everybody looking........

Shake it for me.............


----------



## defcon4

eagle1462010 said:


> Hey Girl. Come on now. You know you got everybody looking........
> 
> Shake it for me.............


WTF? and you want to shake your thing looking at them jiggling?


----------



## gtopa1

Some men, Bonzi. There are still some decent blokes left...like Defcon.

Greg


----------



## defcon4

gtopa1 said:


> Some men, Bonzi. There are still some decent blokes left...like Defcon.
> 
> Greg


I couldn't agree more Greg. Thank you for recognizing it.


----------



## Iron Head

Men have not evolved to point where we can be emotional creatures. We are still emotional retards.  That is why discussions about our "feelings" get so fucking ridiculous and repulsive.  It is as ridiculous for us to be emotional creatures as it is for women to be in the military or voting. 

I like things the old way, where men are still knuckle draggers emerging from the primordial ooze to serve their purpose to the earth, to kill, fuck, and eat. Women are just as important to men, but in different ways. This is the natural order. However, this spirit has been tainted by an evolutionary swing away from the natural order and toward  agrarianism, then industrialism, and now into post-industrial techno culture. Man becomes farther and farther removed each generation from its ancestral genesis. At some point soon we will cease to be men at all; we will instead be women with dicks. That will be the day that human kind will begin its true decent into nothingness, for the earth will not tolerate its creations being perverted and out of balance of the natural order of things but for so long. For a millennia? That is but a passing moment in the life of the earth. The earth does not posses the vanity of humanity.

We are at the end of the road, brothers. It may not befall us in our life time, your children's lifetime, or their children's lifetime, but it is here, make no mistake. The earth will cleanse itself of the wretched filth that humanity has become. If it so pleases it may create another creature not unlike man...or not.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......


I just need a good woman to split the wood pile...


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> I just need a good woman to split the wood pile...
Click to expand...

 
We all have our wants/needs.

If I were not married, I would like a man that wants to work like a dog, is smart and can fix anything, is funny, handsome, intuitive, affectionate and attentive. 

Not much to ask.  Right?


----------



## Bonzi

Anonymous1977 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiery! lol
Click to expand...

 
What is a fiery woman like?  Sassy?  I think that might be fun while dating but what does a fiery woman become like in marriage? hmmm....


----------



## Bonzi

I think if you want a woman to be a work horse, maybe a mail order bride would be a good idea....


----------



## Iron Head

Bonzi said:


> Anonymous1977 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiery! lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is a fiery woman like?  Sassy?  I think that might be fun while dating but what does a fiery woman become like in marriage? hmmm....
Click to expand...

You are correct. Today's "fiery girlfriend" is tomorrow's "plaintiff" who takes half of everything you own.


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> I just need a good woman to split the wood pile...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all have our wants/needs.
> 
> If I were not married, I would like a man that wants to work like a dog, is smart and can fix anything, is funny, handsome, intuitive, affectionate and attentive.
> 
> Not much to ask.  Right?
Click to expand...

Depends who you are asking....


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> I think if you want a woman to be a work horse, maybe a mail order bride would be a good idea....


3-D printers works also...


----------



## Wyatt earp

Bonzi said:


> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......



They are 20~30 something young children


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> I just need a good woman to split the wood pile...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all have our wants/needs.
> 
> If I were not married, I would like a man that wants to work like a dog, is smart and can fix anything, is funny, handsome, intuitive, affectionate and attentive.
> 
> Not much to ask.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends who you are asking....
Click to expand...

 
I'm past the asking stage.  Doubt I will ever be there again!  Playing my hand the best I can at this point!


----------



## TNHarley

Bonzi said:


> oh yeah, I forgot men obsessed with big tits also....


 I prefer a great ass over tits


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think if you want a woman to be a work horse, maybe a mail order bride would be a good idea....
> 
> 
> 
> 3-D printers works also...
Click to expand...

 
A man's best wet dream.....


----------



## Bonzi

TNHarley said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, I forgot men obsessed with big tits also....
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer a great ass over tits
Click to expand...

 
... yeah I still need to post that pic ...  I think that's incredibly fun! Everyone should do it!


----------



## Bonzi

bear513 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are 20~30 something young children
Click to expand...

 
Angry frustrated young men.  Probably will just wind up being psychos or angry grumpy old men!


----------



## TNHarley

Bonzi said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, I forgot men obsessed with big tits also....
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer a great ass over tits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... yeah I still need to post that pic ...  I think that's incredibly fun! Everyone should do it!
Click to expand...

 ?


----------



## Bonzi

TNHarley said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, I forgot men obsessed with big tits also....
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer a great ass over tits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... yeah I still need to post that pic ...  I think that's incredibly fun! Everyone should do it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?
Click to expand...

 
Everyone should post a pic of their butt


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> I'm past the asking stage. Doubt I will ever be there again! *Playing my hand the best I can at this point!*


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> Everyone should post a pic of their butt


Ewwww... maybe not. Some of it could be cruel and unusual punishment to look at....How about tits though?


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm past the asking stage. Doubt I will ever be there again! *Playing my hand the best I can at this point!*
Click to expand...

 
silly .....


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone should post a pic of their butt
> 
> 
> 
> Ewwww... maybe not. Some of it could be cruel and unusual punishment to look at....How about tits though?
Click to expand...

 
maybe not bare.  guys tits?  meh.. not so much....


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> maybe not bare. guys tits? meh.. not so much....


You got me on that one....hahaha...


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe not bare. guys tits? meh.. not so much....
> 
> 
> 
> You got me on that one....hahaha...
Click to expand...

 
I've always got you!


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> I've always got you!


Yep, I see that....I shall reciprocate one of these days


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always got you!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I see that....I shall reciprocate one of these days
Click to expand...

 
uh huh!!!


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always got you!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I see that....I shall reciprocate one of these days
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh huh!!!
Click to expand...

Yes, you should be scared indeed...


----------



## Iron Head

Not to impugn Bonzi's fragile sensibilities, but what if she is an ass-ugly hag? No offense, Bendy, just saying that I have never seen you. I mean, you people are bending over backwards doing your virtual world mating dance but you do not have a clue who she is or what she looks like. Why not just come right out and tell her that you would like to penetrate her with your cock, with the caveat that your intention is only good if she is fit and attractive.


----------



## defcon4

Iron Head said:


> Not to impugn Bonzi's fragile sensibilities, but what if she is an ass-ugly hag? No offense, Bendy, just saying that I have never seen you. I mean, you people are bending over backwards doing your virtual world mating dance but you do not have a clue who she is or what she looks like. Why not just come right out and tell her that you would like to penetrate her with your cock, with the caveat that your intention is only good if she is fit and attractive.


She is fit and attractive. Definitely not an ass-ugly hag. Also note that a female ass can be very beautiful and capable of enticing erotic desires. 
Penetration is a thing what would be up to her and not a decision of a horny dick to make.


----------



## Iron Head

defcon4 said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to impugn Bonzi's fragile sensibilities, but what if she is an ass-ugly hag? No offense, Bendy, just saying that I have never seen you. I mean, you people are bending over backwards doing your virtual world mating dance but you do not have a clue who she is or what she looks like. Why not just come right out and tell her that you would like to penetrate her with your cock, with the caveat that your intention is only good if she is fit and attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> She is fit and attractive. Definitely not an ass-ugly hag. Also note that a female ass can be very beautiful and capable of enticing erotic desires.
> Penetration is a thing what would be up to her and not a decision of a horny dick to make.
Click to expand...

So, you have seen her?


----------



## defcon4

Iron Head said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to impugn Bonzi's fragile sensibilities, but what if she is an ass-ugly hag? No offense, Bendy, just saying that I have never seen you. I mean, you people are bending over backwards doing your virtual world mating dance but you do not have a clue who she is or what she looks like. Why not just come right out and tell her that you would like to penetrate her with your cock, with the caveat that your intention is only good if she is fit and attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> She is fit and attractive. Definitely not an ass-ugly hag. Also note that a female ass can be very beautiful and capable of enticing erotic desires.
> Penetration is a thing what would be up to her and not a decision of a horny dick to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you have seen her?
Click to expand...

Yes, she has her picture posted (if it is still there) in her profile.


----------



## defcon4

Iron Head said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to impugn Bonzi's fragile sensibilities, but what if she is an ass-ugly hag? No offense, Bendy, just saying that I have never seen you. I mean, you people are bending over backwards doing your virtual world mating dance but you do not have a clue who she is or what she looks like. Why not just come right out and tell her that you would like to penetrate her with your cock, with the caveat that your intention is only good if she is fit and attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> She is fit and attractive. Definitely not an ass-ugly hag. Also note that a female ass can be very beautiful and capable of enticing erotic desires.
> Penetration is a thing what would be up to her and not a decision of a horny dick to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you have seen her?
Click to expand...

Picture is still there


----------



## BULLDOG

Bonzi said:


> oh yeah, I forgot men obsessed with big tits also....




Big tits were mesmerizing when I was 12 and girls developing breasts were my first indication  that girls and boys were different. Later I realized that big tits usually end up somewhere around the belly button, and women's physical beauty was more in the shape of her entire body blended instead of any one particular  part.


----------



## Bonzi

BULLDOG said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, I forgot men obsessed with big tits also....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tits were mesmerizing when I was 12 and girls developing breasts were my first indication  that girls and boys were different. Later I realized that big tits usually end up somewhere around the belly button, and women's physical beauty was more in the shape of her entire body blended instead of any one particular  part.
Click to expand...

 
There are physical attractions and mental ones.
You can get turned on by certain features - which obviously is different from "love" - where you actually like the person for who they are.  Normally if you have both it's best.

I don't think there is any male body part that I get lustful about  -  I find the physical and mental attracted are inextricably tied together.  Maybe that is more the case for women....


----------



## Iron Head

defcon4 said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to impugn Bonzi's fragile sensibilities, but what if she is an ass-ugly hag? No offense, Bendy, just saying that I have never seen you. I mean, you people are bending over backwards doing your virtual world mating dance but you do not have a clue who she is or what she looks like. Why not just come right out and tell her that you would like to penetrate her with your cock, with the caveat that your intention is only good if she is fit and attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> She is fit and attractive. Definitely not an ass-ugly hag. Also note that a female ass can be very beautiful and capable of enticing erotic desires.
> Penetration is a thing what would be up to her and not a decision of a horny dick to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you have seen her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Picture is still there
Click to expand...

How about that. I never think to look that deeply into these matters. 

I do not know what Chris is talking about. She looks better, and younger, than Chris.


----------



## BULLDOG

Bonzi said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, I forgot men obsessed with big tits also....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tits were mesmerizing when I was 12 and girls developing breasts were my first indication  that girls and boys were different. Later I realized that big tits usually end up somewhere around the belly button, and women's physical beauty was more in the shape of her entire body blended instead of any one particular  part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are physical attractions and mental ones.
> You can get turned on by certain features - which obviously is different from "love" - where you actually like the person for who they are.  Normally if you have both it's best.
> 
> I don't think there is any male body part that I get lustful about  -  I find the physical and mental attracted are inextricably tied together.  Maybe that is more the case for women....
Click to expand...



Could be because I'm older now, but a few kind words, an honest smile and a foot rub is more stimulating now than a lap dance was when I was 22.


----------



## defcon4

Iron Head said:


> How about that. I never think to look that deeply into these matters.
> 
> I do not know what Chris is talking about. She looks better, and younger, than Chris.


Yep


----------



## Iron Head

BULLDOG said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, I forgot men obsessed with big tits also....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tits were mesmerizing when I was 12 and girls developing breasts were my first indication  that girls and boys were different. Later I realized that big tits usually end up somewhere around the belly button, and women's physical beauty was more in the shape of her entire body blended instead of any one particular  part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are physical attractions and mental ones.
> You can get turned on by certain features - which obviously is different from "love" - where you actually like the person for who they are.  Normally if you have both it's best.
> 
> I don't think there is any male body part that I get lustful about  -  I find the physical and mental attracted are inextricably tied together.  Maybe that is more the case for women....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Could be because I'm older now, but a few kind words, an honest smile and a foot rub is more stimulating now than a lap dance was when I was 22.
Click to expand...

A foot rub? Jesus fucking Christ!


----------



## BULLDOG

Iron Head said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, I forgot men obsessed with big tits also....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tits were mesmerizing when I was 12 and girls developing breasts were my first indication  that girls and boys were different. Later I realized that big tits usually end up somewhere around the belly button, and women's physical beauty was more in the shape of her entire body blended instead of any one particular  part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are physical attractions and mental ones.
> You can get turned on by certain features - which obviously is different from "love" - where you actually like the person for who they are.  Normally if you have both it's best.
> 
> I don't think there is any male body part that I get lustful about  -  I find the physical and mental attracted are inextricably tied together.  Maybe that is more the case for women....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Could be because I'm older now, but a few kind words, an honest smile and a foot rub is more stimulating now than a lap dance was when I was 22.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A foot rub? Jesus fucking Christ!
Click to expand...



A good foot rub doesn't just cover the feet.


----------



## defcon4

BULLDOG said:


> A good foot rub doesn't just cover the feet.


No?


----------



## Iron Head

BULLDOG said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, I forgot men obsessed with big tits also....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tits were mesmerizing when I was 12 and girls developing breasts were my first indication  that girls and boys were different. Later I realized that big tits usually end up somewhere around the belly button, and women's physical beauty was more in the shape of her entire body blended instead of any one particular  part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are physical attractions and mental ones.
> You can get turned on by certain features - which obviously is different from "love" - where you actually like the person for who they are.  Normally if you have both it's best.
> 
> I don't think there is any male body part that I get lustful about  -  I find the physical and mental attracted are inextricably tied together.  Maybe that is more the case for women....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Could be because I'm older now, but a few kind words, an honest smile and a foot rub is more stimulating now than a lap dance was when I was 22.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A foot rub? Jesus fucking Christ!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A good foot rub doesn't just cover the feet.
Click to expand...

I guess it also includes her cooking you a steak dinner while simultaneously blowing you and washing your clothes, eh? Fuck, man, you are more of a pig than I am!


----------



## BULLDOG

Iron Head said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big tits were mesmerizing when I was 12 and girls developing breasts were my first indication  that girls and boys were different. Later I realized that big tits usually end up somewhere around the belly button, and women's physical beauty was more in the shape of her entire body blended instead of any one particular  part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are physical attractions and mental ones.
> You can get turned on by certain features - which obviously is different from "love" - where you actually like the person for who they are.  Normally if you have both it's best.
> 
> I don't think there is any male body part that I get lustful about  -  I find the physical and mental attracted are inextricably tied together.  Maybe that is more the case for women....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Could be because I'm older now, but a few kind words, an honest smile and a foot rub is more stimulating now than a lap dance was when I was 22.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A foot rub? Jesus fucking Christ!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A good foot rub doesn't just cover the feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess it also includes her cooking you a steak dinner while simultaneously blowing you and washing your clothes, eh? Fuck, man, you are more of a pig than I am!
Click to expand...



Well sure it includes all of that. The difference is that she wants to do those things for me. Not because she thinks she is supposed to.  She knows I don't expect or demand it.  I'm just as happy to show my appreciation.


----------



## Bonzi

BULLDOG said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, I forgot men obsessed with big tits also....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big tits were mesmerizing when I was 12 and girls developing breasts were my first indication  that girls and boys were different. Later I realized that big tits usually end up somewhere around the belly button, and women's physical beauty was more in the shape of her entire body blended instead of any one particular  part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are physical attractions and mental ones.
> You can get turned on by certain features - which obviously is different from "love" - where you actually like the person for who they are.  Normally if you have both it's best.
> 
> I don't think there is any male body part that I get lustful about  -  I find the physical and mental attracted are inextricably tied together.  Maybe that is more the case for women....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Could be because I'm older now, but a few kind words, an honest smile and a foot rub is more stimulating now than a lap dance was when I was 22.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A foot rub? Jesus fucking Christ!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A good foot rub doesn't just cover the feet.
Click to expand...

 
I don't even know how to challenge that!  Unless you can feel your foot rub by rubbing your arm?
Foot rub is the bomb!
It's right behind a back scratching


----------



## Bonzi

BULLDOG said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are physical attractions and mental ones.
> You can get turned on by certain features - which obviously is different from "love" - where you actually like the person for who they are.  Normally if you have both it's best.
> 
> I don't think there is any male body part that I get lustful about  -  I find the physical and mental attracted are inextricably tied together.  Maybe that is more the case for women....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be because I'm older now, but a few kind words, an honest smile and a foot rub is more stimulating now than a lap dance was when I was 22.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A foot rub? Jesus fucking Christ!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A good foot rub doesn't just cover the feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess it also includes her cooking you a steak dinner while simultaneously blowing you and washing your clothes, eh? Fuck, man, you are more of a pig than I am!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well sure it includes all of that. The difference is that she wants to do those things for me. Not because she thinks she is supposed to.  She knows I don't expect or demand it.  I'm just as happy to show my appreciation.
Click to expand...

 
The WANTING to do it is the key!
But there are time we need to do things even if we don't want to - it's called sacrifice, and, even that should be done willingly...


----------



## BULLDOG

Bonzi said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be because I'm older now, but a few kind words, an honest smile and a foot rub is more stimulating now than a lap dance was when I was 22.
> 
> 
> 
> A foot rub? Jesus fucking Christ!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A good foot rub doesn't just cover the feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess it also includes her cooking you a steak dinner while simultaneously blowing you and washing your clothes, eh? Fuck, man, you are more of a pig than I am!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well sure it includes all of that. The difference is that she wants to do those things for me. Not because she thinks she is supposed to.  She knows I don't expect or demand it.  I'm just as happy to show my appreciation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The WANTING to do it is the key!
> But there are time we need to do things even if we don't want to - it's called sacrifice, and, even that should be done willingly...
Click to expand...



Sure there is sacrifice, but it is limited to times when it is necessary. Not just because it is demanded.


----------



## Mudda

Bonzi said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be because I'm older now, but a few kind words, an honest smile and a foot rub is more stimulating now than a lap dance was when I was 22.
> 
> 
> 
> A foot rub? Jesus fucking Christ!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A good foot rub doesn't just cover the feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess it also includes her cooking you a steak dinner while simultaneously blowing you and washing your clothes, eh? Fuck, man, you are more of a pig than I am!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well sure it includes all of that. The difference is that she wants to do those things for me. Not because she thinks she is supposed to.  She knows I don't expect or demand it.  I'm just as happy to show my appreciation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The WANTING to do it is the key!
> But there are time we need to do things even if we don't want to - it's called sacrifice, and, even that should be done willingly...
Click to expand...

I leave the sacrificing to God.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Bonzi said:


> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......



On a sports website I post sometimes the chances of something is about the same as me getting Scarlett Johansson to sit on a certain part of my body and letting me guess her weight... 

So I get your point, but I use that way of writing to show how ridiculous their writing is...


----------



## defcon4

Mudda said:


> I leave the sacrificing to God.


..you think it would be a good start to castrate you moron?


----------



## Bonzi

BULLDOG said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> A foot rub? Jesus fucking Christ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good foot rub doesn't just cover the feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess it also includes her cooking you a steak dinner while simultaneously blowing you and washing your clothes, eh? Fuck, man, you are more of a pig than I am!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well sure it includes all of that. The difference is that she wants to do those things for me. Not because she thinks she is supposed to.  She knows I don't expect or demand it.  I'm just as happy to show my appreciation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The WANTING to do it is the key!
> But there are time we need to do things even if we don't want to - it's called sacrifice, and, even that should be done willingly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there is sacrifice, but it is limited to times when it is necessary. Not just because it is demanded.
Click to expand...

 
I agree.  If you resent it or you are doing it out of fear - well it might work but you have to wonder about the health of the relationship.  (actually there is no wondering about it....)


----------



## Bonzi

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a sports website I post sometimes the chances of something is about the same as me getting Scarlett Johansson to sit on a certain part of my body and letting me guess her weight...
> 
> So I get your point, but I use that way of writing to show how ridiculous their writing is...
Click to expand...

 
I mean I want a million bucks to drop in my lap (or more...) but talking about it here... why?
Won't happen.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Bonzi said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I guess that is pretty normal....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very much so.
> 
> But then again, a lot of women really make the <ahem> slender build work too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can they ever be TOO big?
Click to expand...


Actually yes they can be too big!

I am a man and will admit there is too much of a good thing!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Bonzi said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a sports website I post sometimes the chances of something is about the same as me getting Scarlett Johansson to sit on a certain part of my body and letting me guess her weight...
> 
> So I get your point, but I use that way of writing to show how ridiculous their writing is...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean I want a million bucks to drop in my lap (or more...) but talking about it here... why?
> Won't happen.
Click to expand...


Just a way to write...

I use certain words to show how stupid someone is sounding to me when I am reading their nonsense.

For other men I can not answer for because I am not sure I can even be consider normal and some men would kill me for admitting the truth about how most men think...


----------



## defcon4

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Just a way to write...
> 
> I use certain words to show how stupid someone is sounding to me when I am reading their nonsense.
> 
> For other men I can not answer for because I am not sure I can even be consider normal and *some men would kill me for admitting the truth about how most men think...*


Just curious, how most men think? Do you know this folk wisdom: "Barking dog doesn't bite?" I mean most of the big mouths are the biggest wimps in real life. 
Yes, men tend to "think" with their dicks...everybody knows that.... but did you know that 15 minutes could save you $400 or more on car insurance?


----------



## Mudda

defcon4 said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I leave the sacrificing to God.
> 
> 
> 
> ..you think it would be a good start to castrate you moron?
Click to expand...

After you.


----------



## Mudda

Why do women complain that my cock is too big? I thought they liked big dicks.


----------



## defcon4

Mudda said:


> After you.


How in the fuck did I get into the picture? You brought it up, it's your baby


Mudda said:


> Why do women complain that my cock is too big? I thought they liked big dicks.


How does it feel to be a moron anyway? I got your joke, don't jump off the cliff... well on second thought why not? Go ahead, jump...


----------



## Bonzi

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a sports website I post sometimes the chances of something is about the same as me getting Scarlett Johansson to sit on a certain part of my body and letting me guess her weight...
> 
> So I get your point, but I use that way of writing to show how ridiculous their writing is...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean I want a million bucks to drop in my lap (or more...) but talking about it here... why?
> Won't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a way to write...
> 
> I use certain words to show how stupid someone is sounding to me when I am reading their nonsense.
> 
> For other men I can not answer for because I am not sure I can even be consider normal and some men would kill me for admitting the truth about how most men think...
Click to expand...

 
I'm sure no man would kill you....
And I'm sure I already know how men think....
You can even quiz me


----------



## Mudda

Bonzi said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a sports website I post sometimes the chances of something is about the same as me getting Scarlett Johansson to sit on a certain part of my body and letting me guess her weight...
> 
> So I get your point, but I use that way of writing to show how ridiculous their writing is...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean I want a million bucks to drop in my lap (or more...) but talking about it here... why?
> Won't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a way to write...
> 
> I use certain words to show how stupid someone is sounding to me when I am reading their nonsense.
> 
> For other men I can not answer for because I am not sure I can even be consider normal and some men would kill me for admitting the truth about how most men think...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure no man would kill you....
> And I'm sure I already know how men think....
> You can even quiz me
Click to expand...

Ok, what are men thinking if you ask them: how do I look?


----------



## Mudda

defcon4 said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> After you.
> 
> 
> 
> How in the fuck did I get into the picture? You brought it up, it's your baby
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do women complain that my cock is too big? I thought they liked big dicks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does it feel to be a moron anyway? I got your joke, don't jump off the cliff... well on second thought why not? Go ahead, jump...
Click to expand...

Stop thinking about my cock.


----------



## defcon4

Mudda said:


> Stop thinking about my cock.


I wonder whose sock you are... Since Friday you became very familiar with the vocabulary you can use here what other boards would ban you for. You're not careful not using it so you are a sock. Either banned from here before or just running multiple accounts. Now, you can go and fuck yourself.


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop thinking about my cock.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder whose sock you are... Since Friday you became very familiar with the vocabulary you can use here what other boards would ban you for. You're not careful not using it so you are a sock. Either banned from here before or just running multiple accounts. Now, you can go and fuck yourself.
Click to expand...

 
Someone with no life and/or very unstable.....


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> I just need a good woman to split the wood pile...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all have our wants/needs.
> 
> If I were not married, I would like a man that wants to work like a dog, is smart and can fix anything, is funny, handsome, intuitive, affectionate and attentive.
> 
> Not much to ask.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends who you are asking....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm past the asking stage.  Doubt I will ever be there again!  Playing my hand the best I can at this point!
Click to expand...

What does you hand play?
I bet you have to use it to flip the switch when you call for J_ack office please_...on the intercom system...


----------



## Moonglow

defcon4 said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop thinking about my cock.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder whose sock you are... Since Friday you became very familiar with the vocabulary you can use here what other boards would ban you for. You're not careful not using it so you are a sock. Either banned from here before or just running multiple accounts. Now, you can go and fuck yourself.
Click to expand...

He is using his male chicken avatar?


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> I just need a good woman to split the wood pile...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all have our wants/needs.
> 
> If I were not married, I would like a man that wants to work like a dog, is smart and can fix anything, is funny, handsome, intuitive, affectionate and attentive.
> 
> Not much to ask.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends who you are asking....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm past the asking stage.  Doubt I will ever be there again!  Playing my hand the best I can at this point!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does you hand play?
> I bet you have to use it to flip the switch when you call for J_ack office please_...on the intercom system...
Click to expand...

 
hahaha! okayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  I do not work in an office.  No intercom at home


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop thinking about my cock.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder whose sock you are... Since Friday you became very familiar with the vocabulary you can use here what other boards would ban you for. You're not careful not using it so you are a sock. Either banned from here before or just running multiple accounts. Now, you can go and fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is using his male chicken avatar?
Click to expand...

 
not a guy........


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just need a good woman to split the wood pile...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have our wants/needs.
> 
> If I were not married, I would like a man that wants to work like a dog, is smart and can fix anything, is funny, handsome, intuitive, affectionate and attentive.
> 
> Not much to ask.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends who you are asking....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm past the asking stage.  Doubt I will ever be there again!  Playing my hand the best I can at this point!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does you hand play?
> I bet you have to use it to flip the switch when you call for J_ack office please_...on the intercom system...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hahaha! okayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  I do not work in an office.  No intercom at home
Click to expand...

I am sure you don't pretend.....


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop thinking about my cock.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder whose sock you are... Since Friday you became very familiar with the vocabulary you can use here what other boards would ban you for. You're not careful not using it so you are a sock. Either banned from here before or just running multiple accounts. Now, you can go and fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is using his male chicken avatar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not a guy........
Click to expand...

I forgot to feal first...


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all have our wants/needs.
> 
> If I were not married, I would like a man that wants to work like a dog, is smart and can fix anything, is funny, handsome, intuitive, affectionate and attentive.
> 
> Not much to ask.  Right?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends who you are asking....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm past the asking stage.  Doubt I will ever be there again!  Playing my hand the best I can at this point!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does you hand play?
> I bet you have to use it to flip the switch when you call for J_ack office please_...on the intercom system...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hahaha! okayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  I do not work in an office.  No intercom at home
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure you don't pretend.....
Click to expand...

 
Oh hun that is my expertise!  You got me there...


----------



## Vastator

Bonzi said:


> oh yeah, I forgot men obsessed with big tits also....


I have a long, awful, sad story about big tittied women...
I'll spare y'all the details; but juggernauts are out for this kid...


----------



## Bonzi

Vastator said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, I forgot men obsessed with big tits also....
> 
> 
> 
> I have a long, awful, sad story about big tittied women...
> I'll spare y'all the details; but juggernauts are out for this kid...
Click to expand...

 
Hard to even imagine... (the story...)


----------



## defcon4

Vastator said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, I forgot men obsessed with big tits also....
> 
> 
> 
> I have a long, awful, sad story about big tittied women...
> I'll spare y'all the details; but juggernauts are out for this kid...
Click to expand...

Such a tease.... do tell....


----------



## Iron Head

Bonzi said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be because I'm older now, but a few kind words, an honest smile and a foot rub is more stimulating now than a lap dance was when I was 22.
> 
> 
> 
> A foot rub? Jesus fucking Christ!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A good foot rub doesn't just cover the feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess it also includes her cooking you a steak dinner while simultaneously blowing you and washing your clothes, eh? Fuck, man, you are more of a pig than I am!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well sure it includes all of that. The difference is that she wants to do those things for me. Not because she thinks she is supposed to.  She knows I don't expect or demand it.  I'm just as happy to show my appreciation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The WANTING to do it is the key!
> But there are time we need to do things even if we don't want to - it's called sacrifice, and, even that should be done willingly...
Click to expand...

That's call "anal penetration".


----------



## defcon4

Iron Head said:


> That's call "anal penetration".


You surrender to that? I bet it hurts when you get penetrated. I hate physical checkups when the doc sticks his finger up my ass. Now I opted for a female doctor... she just asks me if I can piss or not without sticking her finger up my ass. Works for me!


----------



## Iron Head

defcon4 said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's call "anal penetration".
> 
> 
> 
> You surrender to that? I bet it hurts when you get penetrated. I hate physical checkups when the dock sticks his finger up my ass. Now I opted for a female doctor... she just asks me if I can piss or not without sticking her finger up my ass. Works for me!
Click to expand...

If I had a woman doctor I would insist that she stick her finger up my ass!


----------



## Unkotare

Iron Head said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's call "anal penetration".
> 
> 
> 
> You surrender to that? I bet it hurts when you get penetrated. I hate physical checkups when the dock sticks his finger up my ass. Now I opted for a female doctor... she just asks me if I can piss or not without sticking her finger up my ass. Works for me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I had a woman doctor I would insist that she stick her finger up my ass!
Click to expand...



If she had long fingernails she might scratch your boyfriend's dick.


----------



## Bonzi

Iron Head said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> A foot rub? Jesus fucking Christ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good foot rub doesn't just cover the feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess it also includes her cooking you a steak dinner while simultaneously blowing you and washing your clothes, eh? Fuck, man, you are more of a pig than I am!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well sure it includes all of that. The difference is that she wants to do those things for me. Not because she thinks she is supposed to.  She knows I don't expect or demand it.  I'm just as happy to show my appreciation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The WANTING to do it is the key!
> But there are time we need to do things even if we don't want to - it's called sacrifice, and, even that should be done willingly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's call "anal penetration".
Click to expand...

 
You should be with a guy if you want that..... I mean if you are a guy and want it or even want to do it......


----------



## Bonzi

Iron Head said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's call "anal penetration".
> 
> 
> 
> You surrender to that? I bet it hurts when you get penetrated. I hate physical checkups when the dock sticks his finger up my ass. Now I opted for a female doctor... she just asks me if I can piss or not without sticking her finger up my ass. Works for me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I had a woman doctor I would insist that she stick her finger up my ass!
Click to expand...

 
I have heard that men can have involuntary climax from that.....


----------



## Bonzi

Bonzi said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's call "anal penetration".
> 
> 
> 
> You surrender to that? I bet it hurts when you get penetrated. I hate physical checkups when the dock sticks his finger up my ass. Now I opted for a female doctor... she just asks me if I can piss or not without sticking her finger up my ass. Works for me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I had a woman doctor I would insist that she stick her finger up my ass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have heard that men can have involuntary climax from that.....
Click to expand...

 
I'm not sure any climax a man has is actually "involuntary"....


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> I'm not sure any climax a man has is actually "involuntary"....


It is just a response to stimuli just like with a woman, no? Let's say you are in pitch dark and cannot see shit. You get physically stimulated by someone. You will reach climax, no? You had no intention to climax, yet you reach the point.... is that voluntary or involuntary? I would understand voluntary such as OK, I want to climax so I say to myself, let's climax but no stimuli is present, no concentrating effort is made. Noting happens in a drop of a hat. So, I would think climax is not a voluntary action. And you say...?


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure any climax a man has is actually "involuntary"....
> 
> 
> 
> It is just a response to stimuli just like with a woman, no? Let's say you are in pitch dark and cannot see shit. You get physically stimulated by someone. You will reach climax, no? You had no intention to climax, yet you reach the point.... is that voluntary or involuntary? I would understand voluntary such as OK, I want to climax so I say to myself, let's climax but no stimuli is present, no concentrating effort is made. Noting happens in a drop of a hat. So, I would think climax is not a voluntary action. And you say...?
Click to expand...

 
I was trying to be funny... like ... like a guy would not WANT to climax ...
e.g. I don't want to volunteer to get off... not going to happen...


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure any climax a man has is actually "involuntary"....
> 
> 
> 
> It is just a response to stimuli just like with a woman, no? Let's say you are in pitch dark and cannot see shit. You get physically stimulated by someone. You will reach climax, no? You had no intention to climax, yet you reach the point.... is that voluntary or involuntary? I would understand voluntary such as OK, I want to climax so I say to myself, let's climax but no stimuli is present, no concentrating effort is made. Noting happens in a drop of a hat. So, I would think climax is not a voluntary action. And you say...?
Click to expand...

 
Yes it has happened to me before, but in High School in the middle of History class.  Just the way I was sitting.  Weird huh?


----------



## gtopa1

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> I just need a good woman to split the wood pile...
Click to expand...



Listen mate; my missus takes ME fishing!! She even got her boat license FIRST!! Now SHE is THE perfect wife!!!

Greg


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> Yes it has happened to me before, but in High School in the middle of History class. Just the way I was sitting. Weird huh?


No stimuli?..... just bam... opps


----------



## gtopa1

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> I just need a good woman to split the wood pile...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all have our wants/needs.
> 
> If I were not married, I would like a man that wants to work like a dog, is smart and can fix anything, is funny, handsome, intuitive, affectionate and attentive.
> 
> Not much to ask.  Right?
Click to expand...


Sorry Bonzi...me and Defcon are already taken. 

Greg


----------



## Bonzi

gtopa1 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> I just need a good woman to split the wood pile...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all have our wants/needs.
> 
> If I were not married, I would like a man that wants to work like a dog, is smart and can fix anything, is funny, handsome, intuitive, affectionate and attentive.
> 
> Not much to ask.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Bonzi...me and Defcon are already taken.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


----------



## gtopa1

Iron Head said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's call "anal penetration".
> 
> 
> 
> You surrender to that? I bet it hurts when you get penetrated. I hate physical checkups when the dock sticks his finger up my ass. Now I opted for a female doctor... she just asks me if I can piss or not without sticking her finger up my ass. Works for me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I had a woman doctor I would insist that she stick her finger up my ass!
Click to expand...


....and save the boys the trouble!!!

Greg


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it has happened to me before, but in High School in the middle of History class. Just the way I was sitting. Weird huh?
> 
> 
> 
> No stimuli?..... just bam... opps
Click to expand...

 
well if you count the chair pushing my jeans into my <blank> stimuli......


----------



## gtopa1

...plus SHE is a gourmet cook. 

Greg


----------



## Bonzi

gtopa1 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> I just need a good woman to split the wood pile...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all have our wants/needs.
> 
> If I were not married, I would like a man that wants to work like a dog, is smart and can fix anything, is funny, handsome, intuitive, affectionate and attentive.
> 
> Not much to ask.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Bonzi...me and Defcon are already taken.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

 
Not only did you turn me down, you laughed at my tears!!!!


----------



## Bonzi

gtopa1 said:


> ...plus SHE is a gourmet cook.
> 
> Greg


 
I can't cook for shit, and I'm lousy in bed... so you're better off....


----------



## Geaux4it

TNHarley said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, I forgot men obsessed with big tits also....
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer a great ass over tits
Click to expand...


I prefer the gap. Nothing like that to get the ..... um.... blood flowing

-Geaux


----------



## Bonzi

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure any climax a man has is actually "involuntary"....
> 
> 
> 
> It is just a response to stimuli just like with a woman, no? Let's say you are in pitch dark and cannot see shit. You get physically stimulated by someone. You will reach climax, no? You had no intention to climax, yet you reach the point.... is that voluntary or involuntary? I would understand voluntary such as OK, I want to climax so I say to myself, let's climax but no stimuli is present, no concentrating effort is made. Noting happens in a drop of a hat. So, I would think climax is not a voluntary action. And you say...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it has happened to me before, but in High School in the middle of History class.  Just the way I was sitting.  Weird huh?
Click to expand...

 
......and no the teacher was not hot and there were not hot guys (or girls) in that class....


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> well if you count the chair pushing my jeans into my <blank> stimuli......


Interesting... a wiggle worm in history class...or maybe just the constant pressure? I wouldn't know... maybe that's why women like to ride bicycles... the ass is moving and the tip of the seat is right there <blank> ?


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it has happened to me before, but in High School in the middle of History class. Just the way I was sitting. Weird huh?
> 
> 
> 
> No stimuli?..... just bam... opps
Click to expand...

 
... I did have to wiggle a little... I wonder if anyone noticed....


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> well if you count the chair pushing my jeans into my <blank> stimuli......
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting... a wiggle worm in history class...or maybe just the constant pressure? I wouldn't know... maybe that's why women like to ride bicycles... the ass is moving ant the tip of the seat is right there <blank> ?
Click to expand...

 
It doesn't happen anymore (dammit!) - I mean not just from sitting on a chair .... or even the bike in the gym....


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> It doesn't happen anymore (dammit!) - I mean not just from sitting on a chair .... or even the bike in the gym....


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't happen anymore (dammit!) - I mean not just from sitting on a chair .... or even the bike in the gym....
Click to expand...

 
I must have over-did it.....


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> I must have over-did it.....


No...that's not possible. Maybe you shifted focus to cooking or something...


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must have over-did it.....
> 
> 
> 
> No...that's not possible. Maybe you shifted focus to cooking or something...
Click to expand...

 

yeah that would do it... definite mood killer....


----------



## Bonzi

gtopa1 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> I just need a good woman to split the wood pile...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all have our wants/needs.
> 
> If I were not married, I would like a man that wants to work like a dog, is smart and can fix anything, is funny, handsome, intuitive, affectionate and attentive.
> 
> Not much to ask.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Bonzi...me and Defcon are already taken.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

 
Hey! Wait!  I'm taken too (what was I thinking....)


----------



## G.T.

Most men are little boys on the inside, they hide from who they are. They can't face the pride that controls them and are gutless to peek around a corner without the masks that protect them. Afraid of people knowing their second layer. Go for nothing, fall for everything. No drive. No balls.


----------



## Bonzi

G.T. said:


> Most men are little boys on the inside, they hide from who they are. They can't face the pride that controls them and are gutless to peek around a corner without the masks that protect them. Afraid of people knowing their second layer. Go for nothing, fall for everything. No drive. No balls.


 
..... the question I want the answer to is.... why......


----------



## G.T.

Bonzi said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men are little boys on the inside, they hide from who they are. They can't face the pride that controls them and are gutless to peek around a corner without the masks that protect them. Afraid of people knowing their second layer. Go for nothing, fall for everything. No drive. No balls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... the question I want the answer to is.... why......
Click to expand...

Because in the open they want you to see The Terminator and on the inside they're my little ponies. This isnt ancient Rome or Greece and there's no Colosseum.


----------



## Bonzi

G.T. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men are little boys on the inside, they hide from who they are. They can't face the pride that controls them and are gutless to peek around a corner without the masks that protect them. Afraid of people knowing their second layer. Go for nothing, fall for everything. No drive. No balls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... the question I want the answer to is.... why......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because in the open they want you to see The Terminator and on the inside they're my little ponies. This isnt ancient Rome or Greece and there's no Colosseum.
Click to expand...

 
Hmmmmm I don't think so.
Ponies?  Makes them sound innocent or scared....
I think more like rats..... self absorbed and self indulgent.... but you are a guy and I'm not......


----------



## G.T.

Bonzi said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men are little boys on the inside, they hide from who they are. They can't face the pride that controls them and are gutless to peek around a corner without the masks that protect them. Afraid of people knowing their second layer. Go for nothing, fall for everything. No drive. No balls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... the question I want the answer to is.... why......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because in the open they want you to see The Terminator and on the inside they're my little ponies. This isnt ancient Rome or Greece and there's no Colosseum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm I don't think so.
> Ponies?  Makes them sound innocent or scared....
> I think more like rats..... self absorbed and self indulgent.... but you are a guy and I'm not......
Click to expand...

I dont relate to my rat bretheren.


----------



## Bonzi

G.T. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men are little boys on the inside, they hide from who they are. They can't face the pride that controls them and are gutless to peek around a corner without the masks that protect them. Afraid of people knowing their second layer. Go for nothing, fall for everything. No drive. No balls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... the question I want the answer to is.... why......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because in the open they want you to see The Terminator and on the inside they're my little ponies. This isnt ancient Rome or Greece and there's no Colosseum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm I don't think so.
> Ponies?  Makes them sound innocent or scared....
> I think more like rats..... self absorbed and self indulgent.... but you are a guy and I'm not......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont relate to my rat bretheren.
Click to expand...

 
So... you're different..... ?


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> Hmmmmm I don't think so.
> Ponies? Makes them sound innocent or scared....
> I think more like rats..... self absorbed and self indulgent.... *but you are a guy and I'm not..*....


That's good news...for the rats, there are rat traps available...


----------



## G.T.

Bonzi said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men are little boys on the inside, they hide from who they are. They can't face the pride that controls them and are gutless to peek around a corner without the masks that protect them. Afraid of people knowing their second layer. Go for nothing, fall for everything. No drive. No balls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... the question I want the answer to is.... why......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because in the open they want you to see The Terminator and on the inside they're my little ponies. This isnt ancient Rome or Greece and there's no Colosseum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm I don't think so.
> Ponies?  Makes them sound innocent or scared....
> I think more like rats..... self absorbed and self indulgent.... but you are a guy and I'm not......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont relate to my rat bretheren.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So... you're different..... ?
Click to expand...

In a lot of ways, and it's not even close.


----------



## Bonzi

G.T. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men are little boys on the inside, they hide from who they are. They can't face the pride that controls them and are gutless to peek around a corner without the masks that protect them. Afraid of people knowing their second layer. Go for nothing, fall for everything. No drive. No balls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... the question I want the answer to is.... why......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because in the open they want you to see The Terminator and on the inside they're my little ponies. This isnt ancient Rome or Greece and there's no Colosseum.
Click to expand...

 
... or Superman....
women are no different.  Look at all the sexy cartoon avatars on here.  The attractive women post their own pics as their avatars.....


----------



## G.T.

Bonzi said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men are little boys on the inside, they hide from who they are. They can't face the pride that controls them and are gutless to peek around a corner without the masks that protect them. Afraid of people knowing their second layer. Go for nothing, fall for everything. No drive. No balls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... the question I want the answer to is.... why......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because in the open they want you to see The Terminator and on the inside they're my little ponies. This isnt ancient Rome or Greece and there's no Colosseum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... or Superman....
> women are no different.  Look at all the sexy cartoon avatars on here.  The attractive women post their own pics as their avatars.....
Click to expand...

Ive been seen by many here bonzi and i dont really care to be seen.l anymore. Im a handsome little devil, the Superman thing is a very long story and its not fucking vanity I can tell you that. People think they know me because I tell um 3,4 things over the internet. Truth? No. No they dont.


----------



## Bonzi

G.T. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men are little boys on the inside, they hide from who they are. They can't face the pride that controls them and are gutless to peek around a corner without the masks that protect them. Afraid of people knowing their second layer. Go for nothing, fall for everything. No drive. No balls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... the question I want the answer to is.... why......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because in the open they want you to see The Terminator and on the inside they're my little ponies. This isnt ancient Rome or Greece and there's no Colosseum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... or Superman....
> women are no different.  Look at all the sexy cartoon avatars on here.  The attractive women post their own pics as their avatars.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive been seen by many here bonzi and i dont really care to be seen.l anymore. Im a handsome little devil, the Superman thing is a very long story and its not fucking vanity I can tell you that. People think they know me because I tell um 3,4 things over the internet. Truth? No. No they dont.
Click to expand...

 
No one really knows anyone else.  Especially over the internet.  And, especially in a message board that is designed to "hide" in.

It's for people that want an escape.  Because they are held back by something in their life, or, are like you said, afraid.....

People that embrace life will not spend much time here ..... You might be different, because, you have a show etc. working towards a goal... but really, who knows.....


----------



## G.T.

Bonzi said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most men are little boys on the inside, they hide from who they are. They can't face the pride that controls them and are gutless to peek around a corner without the masks that protect them. Afraid of people knowing their second layer. Go for nothing, fall for everything. No drive. No balls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... the question I want the answer to is.... why......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because in the open they want you to see The Terminator and on the inside they're my little ponies. This isnt ancient Rome or Greece and there's no Colosseum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... or Superman....
> women are no different.  Look at all the sexy cartoon avatars on here.  The attractive women post their own pics as their avatars.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive been seen by many here bonzi and i dont really care to be seen.l anymore. Im a handsome little devil, the Superman thing is a very long story and its not fucking vanity I can tell you that. People think they know me because I tell um 3,4 things over the internet. Truth? No. No they dont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one really knows anyone else.  Especially over the internet.  And, especially in a message board that is designed to "hide" in.
> 
> It's for people that want an escape.  Because they are held back by something in their life, or, are like you said, afraid.....
> 
> People that embrace life will not spend much time here ..... You might be different, because, you have a show etc. working towards a goal... but really, who knows.....
Click to expand...

I agree with 85% of this. You're smart and inquisitive Bonzi. Youve never bored me.


----------



## Pop23

Bonzi said:


> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......



I blame global warming which makes women wear leggins and unbutton blouses to reveal cleavage. 

Damn you Big Oil. Look what you did to me!


----------



## Bonzi

Oh oops wrong pic....


----------



## Anonymous1977

Bonzi said:


> What is a fiery woman like?  Sassy?  I think that might be fun while dating but what does a fiery woman become like in marriage? hmmm....



Don't know what you mean by this but keep burning LOLOLOL.


----------



## Bonzi

Anonymous1977 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is a fiery woman like?  Sassy?  I think that might be fun while dating but what does a fiery woman become like in marriage? hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what you mean by this but keep burning LOLOLOL.
Click to expand...


----------



## Anonymous1977

Bonzi said:


>



Interesting Bible verse...:

*Psalm 21:9*
King James Version (KJV)
Thou shalt make them as a fiery oven in the time of thine anger: the Lord shall swallow them up in his wrath, and the fire shall devour them.


----------



## Bonzi

Anonymous1977 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting Bible verse...:
> 
> *Psalm 21:9*
> King James Version (KJV)
> Thou shalt make them as a fiery oven in the time of thine anger: the Lord shall swallow them up in his wrath, and the fire shall devour them.
Click to expand...

 
When I have more time, I will look that up later for the context.
There is no debate on God's wrath.  I think it's funny people think they are qualified to criticize God.....


----------



## Anonymous1977

The only time I use the phrase "I think" in a discussion is as a _qualifier_ in propagating...most people (just like I don't) don't care what others think.


----------



## defcon4

Anonymous1977 said:


> The only time I use the phrase "I think" in a discussion is as a _qualifier_ in propagating...most people (just like I don't) don't care what others think.


I *think *you qualify as a deep thinker....So what are you doing here exploring what others think? I thought before one expresses an opinion goes through some kind of thinking process. I could be wrong.. as I remember, I was wrong one time a few years back...


----------



## Anonymous1977

defcon4 said:


> I *think *you qualify as a deep thinker....So what are you doing here exploring what others think? I thought before one expresses an opinion goes through some kind of thinking process. I could be wrong.. as I remember, I was wrong one time a few years back...



Lololololol I think that you are in hell LOLOLOLOL...but seriously, I'm not here to hear what others "think"...I am on this site to propagate.


----------



## gtopa1

Bonzi said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> I just need a good woman to split the wood pile...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all have our wants/needs.
> 
> If I were not married, I would like a man that wants to work like a dog, is smart and can fix anything, is funny, handsome, intuitive, affectionate and attentive.
> 
> Not much to ask.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Bonzi...me and Defcon are already taken.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only did you turn me down, you laughed at my tears!!!!
Click to expand...



Indeed I am a cad and a bounder!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

G.T. said:


> Most men are little boys on the inside, they hide from who they are. They can't face the pride that controls them and are gutless to peek around a corner without the masks that protect them. Afraid of people knowing their second layer. Go for nothing, fall for everything. No drive. No balls.



Speak for yourself, dastard!!

Greg


----------



## Bonzi

Anonymous1977 said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I *think *you qualify as a deep thinker....So what are you doing here exploring what others think? I thought before one expresses an opinion goes through some kind of thinking process. I could be wrong.. as I remember, I was wrong one time a few years back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lololololol I think that you are in hell LOLOLOLOL...but seriously, I'm not here to hear what others "think"...I am on this site to propagate.
Click to expand...

 
propagate the species....


----------



## Bonzi

gtopa1 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> I just need a good woman to split the wood pile...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all have our wants/needs.
> 
> If I were not married, I would like a man that wants to work like a dog, is smart and can fix anything, is funny, handsome, intuitive, affectionate and attentive.
> 
> Not much to ask.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Bonzi...me and Defcon are already taken.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only did you turn me down, you laughed at my tears!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed I am a cad and a bounder!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


----------



## Bonzi

Anonymous1977 said:


> The only time I use the phrase "I think" in a discussion is as a _qualifier_ in propagating...most people (just like I don't) don't care what others think.


 
People care all too much what others think.  that is the biggest problem with society....


----------



## Anonymous1977

Here to propagate as in spread ideas...not interested in "species-propagating" or anything else of that sort...last post to Bonzi  ...will ignore future posts from you Bonzi, be advised


----------



## Bonzi

Anonymous1977 said:


> Here to propagate as in spread ideas...not interested in "species-propagating" or anything else of that sort...last post to Bonzi  ...will ignore future posts from you Bonzi, be advised


 
oh okay sorry it was the first thing that popped into my head... have to watch that stream of consciousness (oh never mind, you are ignoring me anyway....)   No sensk of humor!


----------



## defcon4

Anonymous1977 said:


> Here to propagate as in spread ideas...not interested in "species-propagating" or anything else of that sort...last post to Bonzi  ...will ignore future posts from you Bonzi, be advised


Whoa!!! That's cool... now you let her have it! I am sure she is already retracting everything she said not lose your responses to her!


----------



## Toro

Bonzi said:


> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......


----------



## Bonzi

Toro said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
Click to expand...

 
yeah okay... it WAS a criticism....


----------



## charwin95

Mudda said:


> Why do women complain that my cock is too big? I thought they liked big dicks.



Men with small dick tend to brag they have a big dick .


----------



## fbj

Bonzi said:


> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......




Why can't you............

1. Shut the fuck up
2 Stop Posting
3. Log Out
4. Throw your Internet Access Device in the trash


----------



## gtopa1

fbj said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you............
> 
> 1. Shut the fuck up
> 2 Stop Posting
> 3. Log Out
> 4. Throw your Internet Access Device in the trash
Click to expand...


Piss off you dill!! Don't like then SCROLL PAST!!!

Greg


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Anonymous1977 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here to propagate as in spread ideas...not interested in "species-propagating" or anything else of that sort...last post to Bonzi  ...will ignore future posts from you Bonzi, be advised
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!!! That's cool... now you let her have it! I am sure she is already retracting everything she said not lose your responses to her!
Click to expand...

 
it was a crushing blow... will take me a while to get over it.....


----------



## Bonzi

charwin95 said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do women complain that my cock is too big? I thought they liked big dicks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men with small dick tend to brag they have a big dick .
Click to expand...

 
is that true?  that's kind of stupid, because if they happen to get "lucky" what will they say?
It's cold?


----------



## Bonzi

fbj said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you............
> 
> 1. Shut the fuck up
> 2 Stop Posting
> 3. Log Out
> 4. Throw your Internet Access Device in the trash
Click to expand...

 
I can do all those things.  but, probably not going to happen.  (except the log out part, I do that occasionally...)


----------



## defcon4

fbj said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you............
> 
> 1. Shut the fuck up
> 2 Stop Posting
> 3. Log Out
> 4. Throw your Internet Access Device in the trash
Click to expand...

Uh.. you do have some issues. I detect a huge dose of insecurity. Are you uncomfortable? Go back to play you Playstation and watch some cartoons or something, moron


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> is that true? that's kind of stupid, because if they happen to get "lucky" what will they say?
> It's cold?


No worries, those are the ones who don't get any.


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> is that true? that's kind of stupid, because if they happen to get "lucky" what will they say?
> It's cold?
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, those are the ones who don't get any.
Click to expand...

 
Anyone that talked about their "size" would be an automatic out for me anyway (I mean, when I was single....)


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> Anyone that talked about their "size" would be an automatic out for me anyway (I mean, when I was single....)


Shit, I just was about to say: "I have a huuuuge dick" to get you looking at me with unquenchable desire.... fuck... forget it...


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that talked about their "size" would be an automatic out for me anyway (I mean, when I was single....)
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, I just was about to say: "I have a huuuuge dick" to get you looking at me with unquenchable desire.... fuck... forget it...
Click to expand...

 
I don't like sex anyway... so matters not


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> I don't like sex anyway... so matters not


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that talked about their "size" would be an automatic out for me anyway (I mean, when I was single....)
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, I just was about to say: "I have a huuuuge dick" to get you looking at me with unquenchable desire.... fuck... forget it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like sex anyway... so matters not
Click to expand...


----------



## Mudda

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> is that true? that's kind of stupid, because if they happen to get "lucky" what will they say?
> It's cold?
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, those are the ones who don't get any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone that talked about their "size" would be an automatic out for me anyway (I mean, when I was single....)
Click to expand...

defcon just refuses to believe that some guys have a bigger dick than he does.


----------



## fbj

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that talked about their "size" would be an automatic out for me anyway (I mean, when I was single....)
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, I just was about to say: "I have a huuuuge dick" to get you looking at me with unquenchable desire.... fuck... forget it...
Click to expand...



I'm the one huge Dick.    I when Pull shit out the whole room gets dark


----------



## fbj

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that talked about their "size" would be an automatic out for me anyway (I mean, when I was single....)
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, I just was about to say: "I have a huuuuge dick" to get you looking at me with unquenchable desire.... fuck... forget it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like sex anyway... so matters not
Click to expand...



well put  a passion mark on my dick


----------



## fbj

defcon4 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you............
> 
> 1. Shut the fuck up
> 2 Stop Posting
> 3. Log Out
> 4. Throw your Internet Access Device in the trash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh.. you do have some issues. I detect a huge dose of insecurity. Are you uncomfortable? Go back to play you Playstation and watch some cartoons or something, moron
Click to expand...



I detect MONGO is the first name on your birth certificate


----------



## Bonzi

fbj said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that talked about their "size" would be an automatic out for me anyway (I mean, when I was single....)
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, I just was about to say: "I have a huuuuge dick" to get you looking at me with unquenchable desire.... fuck... forget it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like sex anyway... so matters not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well put  a passion mark on my dick
Click to expand...

 
.... I think I'll pass on that offer....


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> .... I think I'll pass on that offer....


I would put a 'passion mark' on his dick with a chain saw...what a fucking moron. First when he showed up on the board he was whining about not getting pussy and some people were trying to console him...look what he evolved into...an obnoxious asshole who keeps failing in real life...


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I think I'll pass on that offer....
> 
> 
> 
> *I would put a 'passion mark' on his dick with a chain saw*...what a fucking moron. First when he showed up on the board he was whining about not getting pussy and some people were trying to console him...look what he evolved into...an obnoxious asshole who keeps failing in real life...
Click to expand...

 
ouch!


----------



## fbj

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I think I'll pass on that offer....
> 
> 
> 
> I would put a 'passion mark' on his dick with a chain saw...what a fucking moron. First when he showed up on the board he was whining about not getting pussy and some people were trying to console him...look what he evolved into...an obnoxious asshole who keeps failing in real life...
Click to expand...



Don't hate me just be cool with me


----------



## charwin95

fbj said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I think I'll pass on that offer....
> 
> 
> 
> I would put a 'passion mark' on his dick with a chain saw...what a fucking moron. First when he showed up on the board he was whining about not getting pussy and some people were trying to console him...look what he evolved into...an obnoxious asshole who keeps failing in real life...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hate me just be cool with me
Click to expand...


In real life... 
Being nice, gentle, passion and kind.... No matter what something good will come out of it. That includes pussy. 
Being an asshole or a jerk.... Nothing good will come out of it. That concludes NO  pussy.


----------



## Bonzi

charwin95 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I think I'll pass on that offer....
> 
> 
> 
> I would put a 'passion mark' on his dick with a chain saw...what a fucking moron. First when he showed up on the board he was whining about not getting pussy and some people were trying to console him...look what he evolved into...an obnoxious asshole who keeps failing in real life...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hate me just be cool with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In real life...
> Being nice, gentle, passion and kind.... No matter what something good will come out of it. That includes pussy.
> Being an asshole or a jerk.... Nothing good will come out of it. That concludes NO  pussy.
Click to expand...

 
Hmmmm..... true if you are dealing with a decent well adjusted girl.
There are woman out there that are just drawn to losers/assholes.....


----------



## charwin95

Bonzi said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I think I'll pass on that offer....
> 
> 
> 
> I would put a 'passion mark' on his dick with a chain saw...what a fucking moron. First when he showed up on the board he was whining about not getting pussy and some people were trying to console him...look what he evolved into...an obnoxious asshole who keeps failing in real life...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hate me just be cool with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In real life...
> Being nice, gentle, passion and kind.... No matter what something good will come out of it. That includes pussy.
> Being an asshole or a jerk.... Nothing good will come out of it. That concludes NO  pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm..... true if you are dealing with a decent well adjusted girl.
> There are woman out there that are just drawn to losers/assholes.....
Click to expand...


Agree. 100%.....But at least you give it a shot. Worst is you get turned off. Best you get rewarded for trying. No matter what the result is...success for trying.


----------



## Bonzi

charwin95 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I think I'll pass on that offer....
> 
> 
> 
> I would put a 'passion mark' on his dick with a chain saw...what a fucking moron. First when he showed up on the board he was whining about not getting pussy and some people were trying to console him...look what he evolved into...an obnoxious asshole who keeps failing in real life...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hate me just be cool with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In real life...
> Being nice, gentle, passion and kind.... No matter what something good will come out of it. That includes pussy.
> Being an asshole or a jerk.... Nothing good will come out of it. That concludes NO  pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm..... true if you are dealing with a decent well adjusted girl.
> There are woman out there that are just drawn to losers/assholes.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree. 100%.....But at least you give it a shot. Worst is you get turned off. Best you get rewarded for trying. No matter what the result is...success for trying.
Click to expand...

 
If I ever found myself dating again (God forbid!) I would hope I have learned to discipline myself to NOT ignore the red flags.  So many times I have ignored them and had to pay the price (wasted love/time etc.)


----------



## fbj

charwin95 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I think I'll pass on that offer....
> 
> 
> 
> I would put a 'passion mark' on his dick with a chain saw...what a fucking moron. First when he showed up on the board he was whining about not getting pussy and some people were trying to console him...look what he evolved into...an obnoxious asshole who keeps failing in real life...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hate me just be cool with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In real life...
> Being nice, gentle, passion and kind.... No matter what something good will come out of it. That includes pussy.
> Being an asshole or a jerk.... Nothing good will come out of it. That concludes NO  pussy.
Click to expand...


So what you saying is If I start being nice I can have a woman sit on my face by Christmas?


----------



## Bonzi

fbj said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I think I'll pass on that offer....
> 
> 
> 
> I would put a 'passion mark' on his dick with a chain saw...what a fucking moron. First when he showed up on the board he was whining about not getting pussy and some people were trying to console him...look what he evolved into...an obnoxious asshole who keeps failing in real life...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hate me just be cool with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In real life...
> Being nice, gentle, passion and kind.... No matter what something good will come out of it. That includes pussy.
> Being an asshole or a jerk.... Nothing good will come out of it. That concludes NO  pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what you saying is If I start being nice I can have a woman sit on my face by Christmas?
Click to expand...

 
You have to mean it.... can you pull that off?


----------



## charwin95

fbj said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I think I'll pass on that offer....
> 
> 
> 
> I would put a 'passion mark' on his dick with a chain saw...what a fucking moron. First when he showed up on the board he was whining about not getting pussy and some people were trying to console him...look what he evolved into...an obnoxious asshole who keeps failing in real life...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hate me just be cool with me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In real life...
> Being nice, gentle, passion and kind.... No matter what something good will come out of it. That includes pussy.
> Being an asshole or a jerk.... Nothing good will come out of it. That concludes NO  pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what you saying is If I start being nice I can have a woman sit on my face by Christmas?
Click to expand...


That depends on how you meet and handle women. What I'm telling you is being nice have a better chance of getting laid. Than being obnoxious, rude, asshole or cheap. 
Christmas is way way too long. How old are you anyway?


----------



## charwin95

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that talked about their "size" would be an automatic out for me anyway (I mean, when I was single....)
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, I just was about to say: "I have a huuuuge dick" to get you looking at me with unquenchable desire.... fuck... forget it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like sex anyway... so matters not
Click to expand...


Age 51 is way too young to give up sex.


----------



## Bonzi

charwin95 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that talked about their "size" would be an automatic out for me anyway (I mean, when I was single....)
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, I just was about to say: "I have a huuuuge dick" to get you looking at me with unquenchable desire.... fuck... forget it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like sex anyway... so matters not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Age 51 is way too young to give up sex.
Click to expand...

 
Oh, I haven't given up.  I only *really enjoy* it under certain circumstances -
It has nothing to do with technique or mechanics.....


----------



## Geaux4it




----------



## Bonzi

I have a way of shutting people up (unintentionally) ... I think the show is over Geaux!


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......


why do women keep claiming to want a really really serious relationships, but don't?


----------



## danielpalos

Delta4Embassy said:


> Line from "Batman Begins" comes to mind,
> 
> "Don't burden yourself with the secrets of scary people."
> 
> ...Or people on discussion sites. They think they're anonymous, and their asinine posts reflect that mistaken belief.


It is why some mostly nice guys don't lie or resort to fallacy for poon, or politics.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> why do women keep claiming to want a really really serious relationships, but don't?
Click to expand...


How do you know they don't?


----------



## danielpalos

Iron Head said:


> I agree. There are truly some pathetic assholes on here.
> 
> This bullshit is how they legitimize their feelings. They cannot tell their dude friends because they would be laughed at. They cannot say it to their gal pals or significant others because they would lose all respect.
> 
> Truth is, men are emotionally retarded compared to women.


don't believe in equality even under our form of socialism?

all it takes is gangs of practice for guys.


----------



## danielpalos

Iron Head said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Line from "Batman Begins" comes to mind,
> 
> "Don't burden yourself with the secrets of scary people."
> 
> ...Or people on discussion sites. They think they're anonymous, and their asinine posts reflect that mistaken belief.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh, here comes Delta to straighten everything out for us.
> 
> Sorry dude, no anal sex or masturbation with sand paper going on right now. We will let you know if anything changes.
Click to expand...

Delta5Embassy gives better advice.


----------



## Bonzi

danielpalos said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> why do women keep claiming to want a really really serious relationships, but don't?
Click to expand...

 
most women do want serious relationships.... what makes you think they don't?


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> I just need a good woman to split the wood pile...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all have our wants/needs.
> 
> If I were not married, I would like a man that wants to work like a dog, is smart and can fix anything, is funny, handsome, intuitive, affectionate and attentive.
> 
> Not much to ask.  Right?
Click to expand...

just insist nice boy friends do, and you are willing to leave a few girl friends behind on your girls night out.


----------



## Bonzi

danielpalos said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> I just need a good woman to split the wood pile...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all have our wants/needs.
> 
> If I were not married, I would like a man that wants to work like a dog, is smart and can fix anything, is funny, handsome, intuitive, affectionate and attentive.
> 
> Not much to ask.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just insist nice boy friends do, and you are willing to leave a few girl friends behind on your girls night out.
Click to expand...

 
Unless you are married and have made a commitment, there is nothing wrong with that if mutually agreed upon......


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> why do women keep claiming to want a really really serious relationships, but don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> most women do want serious relationships.... what makes you think they don't?
Click to expand...

because dear, many women are simply too willing to lie to us and let us miss our turn.  only bad girls do that; nice girls wake us and tell us it is our turn and if we want go with her.


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> I just need a good woman to split the wood pile...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all have our wants/needs.
> 
> If I were not married, I would like a man that wants to work like a dog, is smart and can fix anything, is funny, handsome, intuitive, affectionate and attentive.
> 
> Not much to ask.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just insist nice boy friends do, and you are willing to leave a few girl friends behind on your girls night out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you are married and have made a commitment, there is nothing wrong with that if mutually agreed upon......
Click to expand...

woof, woof.


----------



## Bonzi

danielpalos said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> why do women keep claiming to want a really really serious relationships, but don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> most women do want serious relationships.... what makes you think they don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because dear, many women are simply too willing to lie to us and let us miss our turn.  only bad girls do that; nice girls wake us and tell us it is our turn and if we want go with her.
Click to expand...

 
well if  girl wants to have sex with you, she will do that... it's not very complicated....


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> why do women keep claiming to want a really really serious relationships, but don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> most women do want serious relationships.... what makes you think they don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because dear, many women are simply too willing to lie to us and let us miss our turn.  only bad girls do that; nice girls wake us and tell us it is our turn and if we want go with her.
Click to expand...


What does any of that have to do with wanting a serious relationship?

If a woman says she wants a serious relationship, the only way it is true is if she wakes you up for "your turn"?   Dude, you really are clueless about relationships, aren't you?

Why not just accept a woman's word that she wants a serious relationship but hasn't found the right guy yet?


----------



## Bonzi

danielpalos said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> I just need a good woman to split the wood pile...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all have our wants/needs.
> 
> If I were not married, I would like a man that wants to work like a dog, is smart and can fix anything, is funny, handsome, intuitive, affectionate and attentive.
> 
> Not much to ask.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just insist nice boy friends do, and you are willing to leave a few girl friends behind on your girls night out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you are married and have made a commitment, there is nothing wrong with that if mutually agreed upon......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> woof, woof.
Click to expand...

 
what? you think I'm a dog... ok .... or you think I don't mean what I say...?


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> why do women keep claiming to want a really really serious relationships, but don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> most women do want serious relationships.... what makes you think they don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because dear, many women are simply too willing to lie to us and let us miss our turn.  only bad girls do that; nice girls wake us and tell us it is our turn and if we want go with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well if  girl wants to have sex with you, she will do that... it's not very complicated....
Click to expand...

the complicated part is lying about wanting a really really serious relationship under our form of capitalism, dear.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> why do women keep claiming to want a really really serious relationships, but don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> most women do want serious relationships.... what makes you think they don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because dear, many women are simply too willing to lie to us and let us miss our turn.  only bad girls do that; nice girls wake us and tell us it is our turn and if we want go with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does any of that have to do with wanting a serious relationship?
> 
> If a woman says she wants a serious relationship, the only way it is true is if she wakes you up for "your turn"?   Dude, you really are clueless about relationships, aren't you?
> 
> Why not just accept a woman's word that she wants a serious relationship but hasn't found the right guy yet?
Click to expand...

i can't believe i am reading this from a guy.  you must be just a shill.  

it is about honesty, dear.


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just need a good woman to split the wood pile...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have our wants/needs.
> 
> If I were not married, I would like a man that wants to work like a dog, is smart and can fix anything, is funny, handsome, intuitive, affectionate and attentive.
> 
> Not much to ask.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just insist nice boy friends do, and you are willing to leave a few girl friends behind on your girls night out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you are married and have made a commitment, there is nothing wrong with that if mutually agreed upon......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> woof, woof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what? you think I'm a dog... ok .... or you think I don't mean what I say...?
Click to expand...

attention deficit dear; or, do you believe previous posts have no bearing on context?  just like the first clause of our second amendment.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> why do women keep claiming to want a really really serious relationships, but don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> most women do want serious relationships.... what makes you think they don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because dear, many women are simply too willing to lie to us and let us miss our turn.  only bad girls do that; nice girls wake us and tell us it is our turn and if we want go with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does any of that have to do with wanting a serious relationship?
> 
> If a woman says she wants a serious relationship, the only way it is true is if she wakes you up for "your turn"?   Dude, you really are clueless about relationships, aren't you?
> 
> Why not just accept a woman's word that she wants a serious relationship but hasn't found the right guy yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can't believe i am reading this from a guy.  you must be just a shill.
> 
> it is about honesty, dear.
Click to expand...


Once again, what does any of that have to do with whether or not a woman wants a serious relationship?

Is she supposed to remain celibate until she finds the one she wants to be in a relationship with?    Is her desire for a relationship supposed to be so all-consuming that she jumps for the first offer?

Your claims are, once again, baseless.    The ad hominem is just more nonsense.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> why do women keep claiming to want a really really serious relationships, but don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> most women do want serious relationships.... what makes you think they don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because dear, many women are simply too willing to lie to us and let us miss our turn.  only bad girls do that; nice girls wake us and tell us it is our turn and if we want go with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well if  girl wants to have sex with you, she will do that... it's not very complicated....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the complicated part is lying about wanting a really really serious relationship under our form of capitalism, dear.
Click to expand...


How is it that you make the determination that a woman doesn't actually want a serious relationship?   Can you read her mind?


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do women keep claiming to want a really really serious relationships, but don't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most women do want serious relationships.... what makes you think they don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because dear, many women are simply too willing to lie to us and let us miss our turn.  only bad girls do that; nice girls wake us and tell us it is our turn and if we want go with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does any of that have to do with wanting a serious relationship?
> 
> If a woman says she wants a serious relationship, the only way it is true is if she wakes you up for "your turn"?   Dude, you really are clueless about relationships, aren't you?
> 
> Why not just accept a woman's word that she wants a serious relationship but hasn't found the right guy yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can't believe i am reading this from a guy.  you must be just a shill.
> 
> it is about honesty, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, what does any of that have to do with whether or not a woman wants a serious relationship?
> 
> Is she supposed to remain celibate until she finds the one she wants to be in a relationship with?    Is her desire for a relationship supposed to be so all-consuming that she jumps for the first offer?
> 
> Your claims are, once again, baseless.    The ad hominem is just more nonsense.
Click to expand...

are you really that clueless?  you argue like a wo-man.

it is about _honesty_ for a relationship, dear.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do women keep claiming to want a really really serious relationships, but don't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most women do want serious relationships.... what makes you think they don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because dear, many women are simply too willing to lie to us and let us miss our turn.  only bad girls do that; nice girls wake us and tell us it is our turn and if we want go with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well if  girl wants to have sex with you, she will do that... it's not very complicated....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the complicated part is lying about wanting a really really serious relationship under our form of capitalism, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it that you make the determination that a woman doesn't actually want a serious relationship?   Can you read her mind?
Click to expand...

simple dear; i merely play word games online or in person for about an hour.
_
You can discover more about a person in an hour of play than in a year of conversation_.--Plato


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> most women do want serious relationships.... what makes you think they don't?
> 
> 
> 
> because dear, many women are simply too willing to lie to us and let us miss our turn.  only bad girls do that; nice girls wake us and tell us it is our turn and if we want go with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does any of that have to do with wanting a serious relationship?
> 
> If a woman says she wants a serious relationship, the only way it is true is if she wakes you up for "your turn"?   Dude, you really are clueless about relationships, aren't you?
> 
> Why not just accept a woman's word that she wants a serious relationship but hasn't found the right guy yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can't believe i am reading this from a guy.  you must be just a shill.
> 
> it is about honesty, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, what does any of that have to do with whether or not a woman wants a serious relationship?
> 
> Is she supposed to remain celibate until she finds the one she wants to be in a relationship with?    Is her desire for a relationship supposed to be so all-consuming that she jumps for the first offer?
> 
> Your claims are, once again, baseless.    The ad hominem is just more nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you really that clueless?  you argue like a wo-man.
> 
> it is about _honesty_ for a relationship, dear.
Click to expand...


And how is the woman being dishonest?


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> most women do want serious relationships.... what makes you think they don't?
> 
> 
> 
> because dear, many women are simply too willing to lie to us and let us miss our turn.  only bad girls do that; nice girls wake us and tell us it is our turn and if we want go with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well if  girl wants to have sex with you, she will do that... it's not very complicated....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the complicated part is lying about wanting a really really serious relationship under our form of capitalism, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it that you make the determination that a woman doesn't actually want a serious relationship?   Can you read her mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simple dear; i merely play word games online or in person for about an hour.
> _
> You can discover more about a person in an hour of play than in a year of conversation_.--Plato
Click to expand...


So you claim your "word play" can determine what she really wants?   Lmao

What a load of bullshit.   

But please, tell us how this works.


----------



## WinterBorn

Come on, Daniel, tell us about this miraculous "word play" that allows you to determine what someone REALLY wants.   And tell us how many women you have analyzed in this manner.  It must be a considerable number, in order for you to make blanket statements about women in general.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> because dear, many women are simply too willing to lie to us and let us miss our turn.  only bad girls do that; nice girls wake us and tell us it is our turn and if we want go with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does any of that have to do with wanting a serious relationship?
> 
> If a woman says she wants a serious relationship, the only way it is true is if she wakes you up for "your turn"?   Dude, you really are clueless about relationships, aren't you?
> 
> Why not just accept a woman's word that she wants a serious relationship but hasn't found the right guy yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can't believe i am reading this from a guy.  you must be just a shill.
> 
> it is about honesty, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, what does any of that have to do with whether or not a woman wants a serious relationship?
> 
> Is she supposed to remain celibate until she finds the one she wants to be in a relationship with?    Is her desire for a relationship supposed to be so all-consuming that she jumps for the first offer?
> 
> Your claims are, once again, baseless.    The ad hominem is just more nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you really that clueless?  you argue like a wo-man.
> 
> it is about _honesty_ for a relationship, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how is the woman being dishonest?
Click to expand...

by appealing to ignorance and guile of her true intentions.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> because dear, many women are simply too willing to lie to us and let us miss our turn.  only bad girls do that; nice girls wake us and tell us it is our turn and if we want go with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well if  girl wants to have sex with you, she will do that... it's not very complicated....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the complicated part is lying about wanting a really really serious relationship under our form of capitalism, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it that you make the determination that a woman doesn't actually want a serious relationship?   Can you read her mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simple dear; i merely play word games online or in person for about an hour.
> _
> You can discover more about a person in an hour of play than in a year of conversation_.--Plato
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you claim your "word play" can determine what she really wants?   Lmao
> 
> What a load of bullshit.
> 
> But please, tell us how this works.
Click to expand...


How do bad boys "talk a woman to go to bed with them"?


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> Come on, Daniel, tell us about this miraculous "word play" that allows you to determine what someone REALLY wants.   And tell us how many women you have analyzed in this manner.  It must be a considerable number, in order for you to make blanket statements about women in general.


dear, it was a quotation by someone much more practiced than myself.  only shills don't recognize, self-evident truths.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does any of that have to do with wanting a serious relationship?
> 
> If a woman says she wants a serious relationship, the only way it is true is if she wakes you up for "your turn"?   Dude, you really are clueless about relationships, aren't you?
> 
> Why not just accept a woman's word that she wants a serious relationship but hasn't found the right guy yet?
> 
> 
> 
> i can't believe i am reading this from a guy.  you must be just a shill.
> 
> it is about honesty, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, what does any of that have to do with whether or not a woman wants a serious relationship?
> 
> Is she supposed to remain celibate until she finds the one she wants to be in a relationship with?    Is her desire for a relationship supposed to be so all-consuming that she jumps for the first offer?
> 
> Your claims are, once again, baseless.    The ad hominem is just more nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you really that clueless?  you argue like a wo-man.
> 
> it is about _honesty_ for a relationship, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how is the woman being dishonest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> by appealing to ignorance and guile of her true intentions.
Click to expand...


There is no way that you can determine, in an hour of word play, whether or not she truly wants a serious relationship.   You might be able to determine she doesn't want one with you, but that is about it.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> well if  girl wants to have sex with you, she will do that... it's not very complicated....
> 
> 
> 
> the complicated part is lying about wanting a really really serious relationship under our form of capitalism, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it that you make the determination that a woman doesn't actually want a serious relationship?   Can you read her mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simple dear; i merely play word games online or in person for about an hour.
> _
> You can discover more about a person in an hour of play than in a year of conversation_.--Plato
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you claim your "word play" can determine what she really wants?   Lmao
> 
> What a load of bullshit.
> 
> But please, tell us how this works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do bad boys "talk a woman to go to bed with them"?
Click to expand...


Irrelevant.   That a woman is seduced by someone she finds attractive does not mean she does not want a serious relationship.   Your post is a logical fallacy.  Can you tell which fallacy it is?


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i can't believe i am reading this from a guy.  you must be just a shill.
> 
> it is about honesty, dear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, what does any of that have to do with whether or not a woman wants a serious relationship?
> 
> Is she supposed to remain celibate until she finds the one she wants to be in a relationship with?    Is her desire for a relationship supposed to be so all-consuming that she jumps for the first offer?
> 
> Your claims are, once again, baseless.    The ad hominem is just more nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you really that clueless?  you argue like a wo-man.
> 
> it is about _honesty_ for a relationship, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how is the woman being dishonest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> by appealing to ignorance and guile of her true intentions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no way that you can determine, in an hour of word play, whether or not she truly wants a serious relationship.   You might be able to determine she doesn't want one with you, but that is about it.
Click to expand...

That is all i really need to know.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, what does any of that have to do with whether or not a woman wants a serious relationship?
> 
> Is she supposed to remain celibate until she finds the one she wants to be in a relationship with?    Is her desire for a relationship supposed to be so all-consuming that she jumps for the first offer?
> 
> Your claims are, once again, baseless.    The ad hominem is just more nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> are you really that clueless?  you argue like a wo-man.
> 
> it is about _honesty_ for a relationship, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how is the woman being dishonest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> by appealing to ignorance and guile of her true intentions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no way that you can determine, in an hour of word play, whether or not she truly wants a serious relationship.   You might be able to determine she doesn't want one with you, but that is about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is all i really need to know.
Click to expand...


If you had said "why to women claim they want a relationship but don't want one with me?" it would be all you need to know.  

But not wanting a serious relationship with you does not mean they do not want a serious relationship.


----------



## sealybobo

Bonzi said:


> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......


Their wish is for a hot girl. Your wish is that we'd stop wishing or posting it here.

No your wish isn't going to come true but that didn't stop you from venting, did it?

And all we have to do is find a strip club and bring $100


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you really that clueless?  you argue like a wo-man.
> 
> it is about _honesty_ for a relationship, dear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how is the woman being dishonest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> by appealing to ignorance and guile of her true intentions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no way that you can determine, in an hour of word play, whether or not she truly wants a serious relationship.   You might be able to determine she doesn't want one with you, but that is about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is all i really need to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had said "why to women claim they want a relationship but don't want one with me?" it would be all you need to know.
> 
> But not wanting a serious relationship with you does not mean they do not want a serious relationship.
Click to expand...

i am being subjectively anecdotal; don't you like it?


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......


why do many women complain they can't find a good man?  over and over and over again?  

at least guys, as a gender, have some solutions.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how is the woman being dishonest?
> 
> 
> 
> by appealing to ignorance and guile of her true intentions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no way that you can determine, in an hour of word play, whether or not she truly wants a serious relationship.   You might be able to determine she doesn't want one with you, but that is about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is all i really need to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had said "why to women claim they want a relationship but don't want one with me?" it would be all you need to know.
> 
> But not wanting a serious relationship with you does not mean they do not want a serious relationship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am being subjectively anecdotal; don't you like it?
Click to expand...


It is nonsense.   You make a statement and then attempt to cover your ignorance by claiming more bullshit.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> by appealing to ignorance and guile of her true intentions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way that you can determine, in an hour of word play, whether or not she truly wants a serious relationship.   You might be able to determine she doesn't want one with you, but that is about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is all i really need to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had said "why to women claim they want a relationship but don't want one with me?" it would be all you need to know.
> 
> But not wanting a serious relationship with you does not mean they do not want a serious relationship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am being subjectively anecdotal; don't you like it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is nonsense.   You make a statement and then attempt to cover your ignorance by claiming more bullshit.
Click to expand...

don't recognize irony, dear; it was your anecdotal evidence that leads you to your fallacy of false Cause, in that Case.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way that you can determine, in an hour of word play, whether or not she truly wants a serious relationship.   You might be able to determine she doesn't want one with you, but that is about it.
> 
> 
> 
> That is all i really need to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had said "why to women claim they want a relationship but don't want one with me?" it would be all you need to know.
> 
> But not wanting a serious relationship with you does not mean they do not want a serious relationship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am being subjectively anecdotal; don't you like it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is nonsense.   You make a statement and then attempt to cover your ignorance by claiming more bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't recognize irony, dear; it was your anecdotal evidence that leads you to your fallacy of false Cause, in that Case.
Click to expand...


It might have been irony, had the situation been the same.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is all i really need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had said "why to women claim they want a relationship but don't want one with me?" it would be all you need to know.
> 
> But not wanting a serious relationship with you does not mean they do not want a serious relationship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am being subjectively anecdotal; don't you like it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is nonsense.   You make a statement and then attempt to cover your ignorance by claiming more bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't recognize irony, dear; it was your anecdotal evidence that leads you to your fallacy of false Cause, in that Case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It might have been irony, had the situation been the same.
Click to expand...

how, anecdotal of you.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you had said "why to women claim they want a relationship but don't want one with me?" it would be all you need to know.
> 
> But not wanting a serious relationship with you does not mean they do not want a serious relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> i am being subjectively anecdotal; don't you like it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is nonsense.   You make a statement and then attempt to cover your ignorance by claiming more bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't recognize irony, dear; it was your anecdotal evidence that leads you to your fallacy of false Cause, in that Case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It might have been irony, had the situation been the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how, anecdotal of you.
Click to expand...


Awwww, are you trying to be cute?   Sorry, it doesn't work.   You made a ridiculous claim and them made an insane one to cover for it.   Too many laughs.


----------



## Bonzi

danielpalos said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> why do many women complain they can't find a good man?  over and over and over again?
> 
> at least guys, as a gender, have some solutions.
Click to expand...

 
Depends on what the woman is looking for.  I never had a problem finding a good man.  I found that *I* was normally the problem......

I don't think men are as picky as women are either.  But that's just how it is - women, as a general rule, are more high maintenance.

Men are happy if they have a woman that is pleasant, good in bed and can cook (and the cooking part is option in modern times)


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am being subjectively anecdotal; don't you like it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is nonsense.   You make a statement and then attempt to cover your ignorance by claiming more bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't recognize irony, dear; it was your anecdotal evidence that leads you to your fallacy of false Cause, in that Case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It might have been irony, had the situation been the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how, anecdotal of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awwww, are you trying to be cute?   Sorry, it doesn't work.   You made a ridiculous claim and them made an insane one to cover for it.   Too many laughs.
Click to expand...

what doesn't work is your special pleading, dear.


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> why do many women complain they can't find a good man?  over and over and over again?
> 
> at least guys, as a gender, have some solutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on what the woman is looking for.  I never had a problem finding a good man.  I found that *I* was normally the problem......
> 
> I don't think men are as picky as women are either.  But that's just how it is - women, as a general rule, are more high maintenance.
> 
> Men are happy if they have a woman that is pleasant, good in bed and can cook (and the cooking part is option in modern times)
Click to expand...

in other words, equality is not an issue for women if there is no Capital involved; i got it.


----------



## Bonzi

danielpalos said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> why do many women complain they can't find a good man?  over and over and over again?
> 
> at least guys, as a gender, have some solutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on what the woman is looking for.  I never had a problem finding a good man.  I found that *I* was normally the problem......
> 
> I don't think men are as picky as women are either.  But that's just how it is - women, as a general rule, are more high maintenance.
> 
> Men are happy if they have a woman that is pleasant, good in bed and can cook (and the cooking part is option in modern times)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in other words, equality is not an issue for women if there is no Capital involved; i got it.
Click to expand...

 
I have no idea how you got THAT from what I said....
Personally, I don't care about equality or capital.
I just (cared, when I was single) about whether I was attracted to and like the guy as a person.
I didn't view it as a business transaction  -  just exploration of potential relationship.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is nonsense.   You make a statement and then attempt to cover your ignorance by claiming more bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> don't recognize irony, dear; it was your anecdotal evidence that leads you to your fallacy of false Cause, in that Case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It might have been irony, had the situation been the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how, anecdotal of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awwww, are you trying to be cute?   Sorry, it doesn't work.   You made a ridiculous claim and them made an insane one to cover for it.   Too many laughs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what doesn't work is your special pleading, dear.
Click to expand...


Special pleading??   LMAO!!!    

You made a ridiculous claim and then humiliated yourself further by making a more ridiculous claim.   No pleading, special or otherwise, is needed.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is nonsense.   You make a statement and then attempt to cover your ignorance by claiming more bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> don't recognize irony, dear; it was your anecdotal evidence that leads you to your fallacy of false Cause, in that Case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It might have been irony, had the situation been the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how, anecdotal of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awwww, are you trying to be cute?   Sorry, it doesn't work.   You made a ridiculous claim and them made an insane one to cover for it.   Too many laughs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what doesn't work is your special pleading, dear.
Click to expand...


And your claim that I have engaged in special pleading is laughable.   I have not held you to standards I do not hold for myself.

When I used anecdotal evidence, it was in response to your request for an example.  And I prefaced it by saying it was an example of one company doing something.  Your claim that women say they want a serious relationship when they don't was just bullshit.   Then you went with the whole "I play word games and out them" nonsense took it to new lows.


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> why do many women complain they can't find a good man?  over and over and over again?
> 
> at least guys, as a gender, have some solutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on what the woman is looking for.  I never had a problem finding a good man.  I found that *I* was normally the problem......
> 
> I don't think men are as picky as women are either.  But that's just how it is - women, as a general rule, are more high maintenance.
> 
> Men are happy if they have a woman that is pleasant, good in bed and can cook (and the cooking part is option in modern times)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in other words, equality is not an issue for women if there is no Capital involved; i got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea how you got THAT from what I said....
> Personally, I don't care about equality or capital.
> I just (cared, when I was single) about whether I was attracted to and like the guy as a person.
> I didn't view it as a business transaction  -  just exploration of potential relationship.
Click to expand...

equality doesn't work in a vacuum.  and, most all women i have argued with, seem to be as clueless and Causeless as the Right when it comes to our political-economy regarding Socialism, it is like Palmolive and they are soaking in it.  same with capitalism for women.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't recognize irony, dear; it was your anecdotal evidence that leads you to your fallacy of false Cause, in that Case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might have been irony, had the situation been the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how, anecdotal of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awwww, are you trying to be cute?   Sorry, it doesn't work.   You made a ridiculous claim and them made an insane one to cover for it.   Too many laughs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what doesn't work is your special pleading, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your claim that I have engaged in special pleading is laughable.   I have not held you to standards I do not hold for myself.
> 
> When I used anecdotal evidence, it was in response to your request for an example.  And I prefaced it by saying it was an example of one company doing something.  Your claim that women say they want a serious relationship when they don't was just bullshit.   Then you went with the whole "I play word games and out them" nonsense took it to new lows.
Click to expand...

dude, you used anecdotal evidence; i used anecdotal evidence.  it really is that simple.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might have been irony, had the situation been the same.
> 
> 
> 
> how, anecdotal of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awwww, are you trying to be cute?   Sorry, it doesn't work.   You made a ridiculous claim and them made an insane one to cover for it.   Too many laughs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what doesn't work is your special pleading, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your claim that I have engaged in special pleading is laughable.   I have not held you to standards I do not hold for myself.
> 
> When I used anecdotal evidence, it was in response to your request for an example.  And I prefaced it by saying it was an example of one company doing something.  Your claim that women say they want a serious relationship when they don't was just bullshit.   Then you went with the whole "I play word games and out them" nonsense took it to new lows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, you used anecdotal evidence; i used anecdotal evidence.  it really is that simple.
Click to expand...


I did indeed, as an individual example.  Yours?   Not so much.

But are you now claiming your comment about women not really wanting a serious relationship was just bait for this?


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> how, anecdotal of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww, are you trying to be cute?   Sorry, it doesn't work.   You made a ridiculous claim and them made an insane one to cover for it.   Too many laughs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what doesn't work is your special pleading, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your claim that I have engaged in special pleading is laughable.   I have not held you to standards I do not hold for myself.
> 
> When I used anecdotal evidence, it was in response to your request for an example.  And I prefaced it by saying it was an example of one company doing something.  Your claim that women say they want a serious relationship when they don't was just bullshit.   Then you went with the whole "I play word games and out them" nonsense took it to new lows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, you used anecdotal evidence; i used anecdotal evidence.  it really is that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did indeed, as an individual example.  Yours?   Not so much.
> 
> But are you now claiming your comment about women not really wanting a serious relationship was just bait for this?
Click to expand...

dear; one anecdote is as good as another; they are both, just anecdotes.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww, are you trying to be cute?   Sorry, it doesn't work.   You made a ridiculous claim and them made an insane one to cover for it.   Too many laughs.
> 
> 
> 
> what doesn't work is your special pleading, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your claim that I have engaged in special pleading is laughable.   I have not held you to standards I do not hold for myself.
> 
> When I used anecdotal evidence, it was in response to your request for an example.  And I prefaced it by saying it was an example of one company doing something.  Your claim that women say they want a serious relationship when they don't was just bullshit.   Then you went with the whole "I play word games and out them" nonsense took it to new lows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, you used anecdotal evidence; i used anecdotal evidence.  it really is that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did indeed, as an individual example.  Yours?   Not so much.
> 
> But are you now claiming your comment about women not really wanting a serious relationship was just bait for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; one anecdote is as good as another; they are both, just anecdotes.
Click to expand...



Then let's go back to my question to you.   What justification do you have for your claim that women say they want a serious relationship, but they are lying?


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> what doesn't work is your special pleading, dear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your claim that I have engaged in special pleading is laughable.   I have not held you to standards I do not hold for myself.
> 
> When I used anecdotal evidence, it was in response to your request for an example.  And I prefaced it by saying it was an example of one company doing something.  Your claim that women say they want a serious relationship when they don't was just bullshit.   Then you went with the whole "I play word games and out them" nonsense took it to new lows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, you used anecdotal evidence; i used anecdotal evidence.  it really is that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did indeed, as an individual example.  Yours?   Not so much.
> 
> But are you now claiming your comment about women not really wanting a serious relationship was just bait for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; one anecdote is as good as another; they are both, just anecdotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then let's go back to my question to you.   What justification do you have for your claim that women say they want a serious relationship, but they are lying?
Click to expand...

Many women are willing to say one thing but do _all_ of the others?


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your claim that I have engaged in special pleading is laughable.   I have not held you to standards I do not hold for myself.
> 
> When I used anecdotal evidence, it was in response to your request for an example.  And I prefaced it by saying it was an example of one company doing something.  Your claim that women say they want a serious relationship when they don't was just bullshit.   Then you went with the whole "I play word games and out them" nonsense took it to new lows.
> 
> 
> 
> dude, you used anecdotal evidence; i used anecdotal evidence.  it really is that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did indeed, as an individual example.  Yours?   Not so much.
> 
> But are you now claiming your comment about women not really wanting a serious relationship was just bait for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; one anecdote is as good as another; they are both, just anecdotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then let's go back to my question to you.   What justification do you have for your claim that women say they want a serious relationship, but they are lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many women are willing to say one thing but do _all_ of the others?
Click to expand...


If a woman wants a serious relationship, why shouldn't she do whatever she wants until she meets the guy she wants a serious relationship with?    Just because she wants a serious relationship does not mean she should avoid all else.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dude, you used anecdotal evidence; i used anecdotal evidence.  it really is that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did indeed, as an individual example.  Yours?   Not so much.
> 
> But are you now claiming your comment about women not really wanting a serious relationship was just bait for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; one anecdote is as good as another; they are both, just anecdotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then let's go back to my question to you.   What justification do you have for your claim that women say they want a serious relationship, but they are lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many women are willing to say one thing but do _all_ of the others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a woman wants a serious relationship, why shouldn't she do whatever she wants until she meets the guy she wants a serious relationship with?    Just because she wants a serious relationship does not mean she should avoid all else.
Click to expand...

ok; you are right, unless she is claiming she is looking for a "true love, one and Only, relationship".  

however, in my case, women cannot be serious about serious morals for free; with lousy client relations for free when i don't enough capital to simply retain some quality time with more professional women.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did indeed, as an individual example.  Yours?   Not so much.
> 
> But are you now claiming your comment about women not really wanting a serious relationship was just bait for this?
> 
> 
> 
> dear; one anecdote is as good as another; they are both, just anecdotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then let's go back to my question to you.   What justification do you have for your claim that women say they want a serious relationship, but they are lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many women are willing to say one thing but do _all_ of the others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a woman wants a serious relationship, why shouldn't she do whatever she wants until she meets the guy she wants a serious relationship with?    Just because she wants a serious relationship does not mean she should avoid all else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok; you are right, unless she is claiming she is looking for a "true love, one and Only, relationship".
> 
> however, in my case, women cannot be serious about serious morals for free; with lousy client relations for free when i don't enough capital to simply retain some quality time with more professional women.
Click to expand...


Even if she is looking for True Love, there is no reason for her to live like a nun until her "knight in shining armor" shows up.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear; one anecdote is as good as another; they are both, just anecdotes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then let's go back to my question to you.   What justification do you have for your claim that women say they want a serious relationship, but they are lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many women are willing to say one thing but do _all_ of the others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a woman wants a serious relationship, why shouldn't she do whatever she wants until she meets the guy she wants a serious relationship with?    Just because she wants a serious relationship does not mean she should avoid all else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok; you are right, unless she is claiming she is looking for a "true love, one and Only, relationship".
> 
> however, in my case, women cannot be serious about serious morals for free; with lousy client relations for free when i don't enough capital to simply retain some quality time with more professional women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if she is looking for True Love, there is no reason for her to live like a nun until her "knight in shining armor" shows up.
Click to expand...

ok; let's omit human sexuality for the sake of argument; that just leaves honesty.  that has been the whole point, the whole time.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then let's go back to my question to you.   What justification do you have for your claim that women say they want a serious relationship, but they are lying?
> 
> 
> 
> Many women are willing to say one thing but do _all_ of the others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a woman wants a serious relationship, why shouldn't she do whatever she wants until she meets the guy she wants a serious relationship with?    Just because she wants a serious relationship does not mean she should avoid all else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok; you are right, unless she is claiming she is looking for a "true love, one and Only, relationship".
> 
> however, in my case, women cannot be serious about serious morals for free; with lousy client relations for free when i don't enough capital to simply retain some quality time with more professional women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if she is looking for True Love, there is no reason for her to live like a nun until her "knight in shining armor" shows up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok; let's omit human sexuality for the sake of argument; that just leaves honesty.  that has been the whole point, the whole time.
Click to expand...


Ok.   So the girl says she wants a serious relationship.   What cause do you have for calling her a liar?


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many women are willing to say one thing but do _all_ of the others?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a woman wants a serious relationship, why shouldn't she do whatever she wants until she meets the guy she wants a serious relationship with?    Just because she wants a serious relationship does not mean she should avoid all else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok; you are right, unless she is claiming she is looking for a "true love, one and Only, relationship".
> 
> however, in my case, women cannot be serious about serious morals for free; with lousy client relations for free when i don't enough capital to simply retain some quality time with more professional women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if she is looking for True Love, there is no reason for her to live like a nun until her "knight in shining armor" shows up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok; let's omit human sexuality for the sake of argument; that just leaves honesty.  that has been the whole point, the whole time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok.   So the girl says she wants a serious relationship.   What cause do you have for calling her a liar?
Click to expand...

her being willing to lie to me and let me miss my turn; only Bad girls who are not really really serious about really really serious relationships, do that.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a woman wants a serious relationship, why shouldn't she do whatever she wants until she meets the guy she wants a serious relationship with?    Just because she wants a serious relationship does not mean she should avoid all else.
> 
> 
> 
> ok; you are right, unless she is claiming she is looking for a "true love, one and Only, relationship".
> 
> however, in my case, women cannot be serious about serious morals for free; with lousy client relations for free when i don't enough capital to simply retain some quality time with more professional women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if she is looking for True Love, there is no reason for her to live like a nun until her "knight in shining armor" shows up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok; let's omit human sexuality for the sake of argument; that just leaves honesty.  that has been the whole point, the whole time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok.   So the girl says she wants a serious relationship.   What cause do you have for calling her a liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> her being willing to lie to me and let me miss my turn; only Bad girls who are not really really serious about really really serious relationships, do that.
Click to expand...


When did she lie?   

And who says you get a turn?


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok; you are right, unless she is claiming she is looking for a "true love, one and Only, relationship".
> 
> however, in my case, women cannot be serious about serious morals for free; with lousy client relations for free when i don't enough capital to simply retain some quality time with more professional women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if she is looking for True Love, there is no reason for her to live like a nun until her "knight in shining armor" shows up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok; let's omit human sexuality for the sake of argument; that just leaves honesty.  that has been the whole point, the whole time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok.   So the girl says she wants a serious relationship.   What cause do you have for calling her a liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> her being willing to lie to me and let me miss my turn; only Bad girls who are not really really serious about really really serious relationships, do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did she lie?
> 
> And who says you get a turn?
Click to expand...

whenever she said something and didn't mean what she said; and, when didn't simply tell me she wanted to get used, and if i wanted to come along, just so i can't complain about that in any future instance.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if she is looking for True Love, there is no reason for her to live like a nun until her "knight in shining armor" shows up.
> 
> 
> 
> ok; let's omit human sexuality for the sake of argument; that just leaves honesty.  that has been the whole point, the whole time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok.   So the girl says she wants a serious relationship.   What cause do you have for calling her a liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> her being willing to lie to me and let me miss my turn; only Bad girls who are not really really serious about really really serious relationships, do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did she lie?
> 
> And who says you get a turn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whenever she said something and didn't mean what she said; and, when didn't simply tell me she wanted to get used, and if i wanted to come along, just so i can't complain about that in any future instance.
Click to expand...


So there is no real example of her lying, just when she lied?   lol

And the fact that she didn't tell you she wanted to get used simply means she didn't think it was any of your business or that she didn't ever want to get used.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if she is looking for True Love, there is no reason for her to live like a nun until her "knight in shining armor" shows up.
> 
> 
> 
> ok; let's omit human sexuality for the sake of argument; that just leaves honesty.  that has been the whole point, the whole time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok.   So the girl says she wants a serious relationship.   What cause do you have for calling her a liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> her being willing to lie to me and let me miss my turn; only Bad girls who are not really really serious about really really serious relationships, do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did she lie?
> 
> And who says you get a turn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whenever she said something and didn't mean what she said; and, when didn't simply tell me she wanted to get used, and if i wanted to come along, just so i can't complain about that in any future instance.
Click to expand...


Oh, and she didn't lie when she didn't offer you a turn.  You simply don't get a turn.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if she is looking for True Love, there is no reason for her to live like a nun until her "knight in shining armor" shows up.
> 
> 
> 
> ok; let's omit human sexuality for the sake of argument; that just leaves honesty.  that has been the whole point, the whole time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok.   So the girl says she wants a serious relationship.   What cause do you have for calling her a liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> her being willing to lie to me and let me miss my turn; only Bad girls who are not really really serious about really really serious relationships, do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did she lie?
> 
> And who says you get a turn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whenever she said something and didn't mean what she said; and, when didn't simply tell me she wanted to get used, and if i wanted to come along, just so i can't complain about that in any future instance.
Click to expand...


Dear Daniel, the actual question was how can you tell she lied when she says she wants a serious relationship.  I hope you can manage to answer the question this time.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok; let's omit human sexuality for the sake of argument; that just leaves honesty.  that has been the whole point, the whole time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.   So the girl says she wants a serious relationship.   What cause do you have for calling her a liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> her being willing to lie to me and let me miss my turn; only Bad girls who are not really really serious about really really serious relationships, do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did she lie?
> 
> And who says you get a turn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whenever she said something and didn't mean what she said; and, when didn't simply tell me she wanted to get used, and if i wanted to come along, just so i can't complain about that in any future instance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So there is no real example of her lying, just when she lied?   lol
> 
> And the fact that she didn't tell you she wanted to get used simply means she didn't think it was any of your business or that she didn't ever want to get used.
Click to expand...

no serious relationship, right.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok; let's omit human sexuality for the sake of argument; that just leaves honesty.  that has been the whole point, the whole time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.   So the girl says she wants a serious relationship.   What cause do you have for calling her a liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> her being willing to lie to me and let me miss my turn; only Bad girls who are not really really serious about really really serious relationships, do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did she lie?
> 
> And who says you get a turn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whenever she said something and didn't mean what she said; and, when didn't simply tell me she wanted to get used, and if i wanted to come along, just so i can't complain about that in any future instance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, and she didn't lie when she didn't offer you a turn.  You simply don't get a turn.
Click to expand...

dear; it was about a supposedly, serious relationship.  don't you ever pay attention to the arguments, shill?


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok; let's omit human sexuality for the sake of argument; that just leaves honesty.  that has been the whole point, the whole time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.   So the girl says she wants a serious relationship.   What cause do you have for calling her a liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> her being willing to lie to me and let me miss my turn; only Bad girls who are not really really serious about really really serious relationships, do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did she lie?
> 
> And who says you get a turn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whenever she said something and didn't mean what she said; and, when didn't simply tell me she wanted to get used, and if i wanted to come along, just so i can't complain about that in any future instance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Daniel, the actual question was how can you tell she lied when she says she wants a serious relationship.  I hope you can manage to answer the question this time.
Click to expand...

simple dear; simply resorting to fallacy.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.   So the girl says she wants a serious relationship.   What cause do you have for calling her a liar?
> 
> 
> 
> her being willing to lie to me and let me miss my turn; only Bad girls who are not really really serious about really really serious relationships, do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did she lie?
> 
> And who says you get a turn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whenever she said something and didn't mean what she said; and, when didn't simply tell me she wanted to get used, and if i wanted to come along, just so i can't complain about that in any future instance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, and she didn't lie when she didn't offer you a turn.  You simply don't get a turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; it was about a supposedly, serious relationship.  don't you ever pay attention to the arguments, shill?
Click to expand...


At best, it was about her not wanting a serious relationship with you.  Which is meaningless in this context.  It certainly does not mean women who claim to want a serious relationship are lying.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.   So the girl says she wants a serious relationship.   What cause do you have for calling her a liar?
> 
> 
> 
> her being willing to lie to me and let me miss my turn; only Bad girls who are not really really serious about really really serious relationships, do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did she lie?
> 
> And who says you get a turn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whenever she said something and didn't mean what she said; and, when didn't simply tell me she wanted to get used, and if i wanted to come along, just so i can't complain about that in any future instance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Daniel, the actual question was how can you tell she lied when she says she wants a serious relationship.  I hope you can manage to answer the question this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simple dear; simply resorting to fallacy.
Click to expand...


Indeed you are, and it is pathetic.   But it also shows the fallacy of your claim.    Thanks for playing.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> her being willing to lie to me and let me miss my turn; only Bad girls who are not really really serious about really really serious relationships, do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did she lie?
> 
> And who says you get a turn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whenever she said something and didn't mean what she said; and, when didn't simply tell me she wanted to get used, and if i wanted to come along, just so i can't complain about that in any future instance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, and she didn't lie when she didn't offer you a turn.  You simply don't get a turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; it was about a supposedly, serious relationship.  don't you ever pay attention to the arguments, shill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At best, it was about her not wanting a serious relationship with you.  Which is meaningless in this context.  It certainly does not mean women who claim to want a serious relationship are lying.
Click to expand...

you keep missing the point; dear.  just a shill?


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> her being willing to lie to me and let me miss my turn; only Bad girls who are not really really serious about really really serious relationships, do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did she lie?
> 
> And who says you get a turn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whenever she said something and didn't mean what she said; and, when didn't simply tell me she wanted to get used, and if i wanted to come along, just so i can't complain about that in any future instance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Daniel, the actual question was how can you tell she lied when she says she wants a serious relationship.  I hope you can manage to answer the question this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simple dear; simply resorting to fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed you are, and it is pathetic.   But it also shows the fallacy of your claim.    Thanks for playing.
Click to expand...

still projecting due to a lack of a clue and a Cause?


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did she lie?
> 
> And who says you get a turn?
> 
> 
> 
> whenever she said something and didn't mean what she said; and, when didn't simply tell me she wanted to get used, and if i wanted to come along, just so i can't complain about that in any future instance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, and she didn't lie when she didn't offer you a turn.  You simply don't get a turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; it was about a supposedly, serious relationship.  don't you ever pay attention to the arguments, shill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At best, it was about her not wanting a serious relationship with you.  Which is meaningless in this context.  It certainly does not mean women who claim to want a serious relationship are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you keep missing the point; dear.  just a shill?
Click to expand...


No, I get the point.  You claimed women who say they want a serious relationship are lying.  But you offer no evidence or proof.  I'm not shilling for anything.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did she lie?
> 
> And who says you get a turn?
> 
> 
> 
> whenever she said something and didn't mean what she said; and, when didn't simply tell me she wanted to get used, and if i wanted to come along, just so i can't complain about that in any future instance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Daniel, the actual question was how can you tell she lied when she says she wants a serious relationship.  I hope you can manage to answer the question this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simple dear; simply resorting to fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed you are, and it is pathetic.   But it also shows the fallacy of your claim.    Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still projecting due to a lack of a clue and a Cause?
Click to expand...


The only thing lacking is your answer to my question of how you think you can tell the women are lying when they say they want a serious relationship.

I am not projecting anything.  If a woman tells me she wants a serious relationship, I have no reason to doubt her.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> whenever she said something and didn't mean what she said; and, when didn't simply tell me she wanted to get used, and if i wanted to come along, just so i can't complain about that in any future instance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and she didn't lie when she didn't offer you a turn.  You simply don't get a turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; it was about a supposedly, serious relationship.  don't you ever pay attention to the arguments, shill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At best, it was about her not wanting a serious relationship with you.  Which is meaningless in this context.  It certainly does not mean women who claim to want a serious relationship are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you keep missing the point; dear.  just a shill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I get the point.  You claimed women who say they want a serious relationship are lying.  But you offer no evidence or proof.  I'm not shilling for anything.
Click to expand...

simply resorting to fallacy is a form of lying, dear.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> whenever she said something and didn't mean what she said; and, when didn't simply tell me she wanted to get used, and if i wanted to come along, just so i can't complain about that in any future instance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Daniel, the actual question was how can you tell she lied when she says she wants a serious relationship.  I hope you can manage to answer the question this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simple dear; simply resorting to fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed you are, and it is pathetic.   But it also shows the fallacy of your claim.    Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still projecting due to a lack of a clue and a Cause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing lacking is your answer to my question of how you think you can tell the women are lying when they say they want a serious relationship.
> 
> I am not projecting anything.  If a woman tells me she wants a serious relationship, I have no reason to doubt her.
Click to expand...

the same way i can tell shills don't have a clue or a Cause; merely check for fallacies, dear.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and she didn't lie when she didn't offer you a turn.  You simply don't get a turn.
> 
> 
> 
> dear; it was about a supposedly, serious relationship.  don't you ever pay attention to the arguments, shill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At best, it was about her not wanting a serious relationship with you.  Which is meaningless in this context.  It certainly does not mean women who claim to want a serious relationship are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you keep missing the point; dear.  just a shill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I get the point.  You claimed women who say they want a serious relationship are lying.  But you offer no evidence or proof.  I'm not shilling for anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simply resorting to fallacy is a form of lying, dear.
Click to expand...


What?   That is ridiculous.   If a woman says she wants a serious relationship, how do you determine she is lying?   Fallacy?  What fallacy do you see that shows her to be lying?   There is no fallacy that will show you that the woman does not truly want a serious relationship.   

Fred Astaire would be proud of your dancing here.  But do try to actually answer the question this time.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Daniel, the actual question was how can you tell she lied when she says she wants a serious relationship.  I hope you can manage to answer the question this time.
> 
> 
> 
> simple dear; simply resorting to fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed you are, and it is pathetic.   But it also shows the fallacy of your claim.    Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still projecting due to a lack of a clue and a Cause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing lacking is your answer to my question of how you think you can tell the women are lying when they say they want a serious relationship.
> 
> I am not projecting anything.  If a woman tells me she wants a serious relationship, I have no reason to doubt her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the same way i can tell shills don't have a clue or a Cause; merely check for fallacies, dear.
Click to expand...


No.   That is just bullshit.   No fallacy is going to tell you that a woman does not actually want a serious relationship, as she claims she does.


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Fred Astaire would be proud of your dancing here


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear; it was about a supposedly, serious relationship.  don't you ever pay attention to the arguments, shill?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At best, it was about her not wanting a serious relationship with you.  Which is meaningless in this context.  It certainly does not mean women who claim to want a serious relationship are lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you keep missing the point; dear.  just a shill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I get the point.  You claimed women who say they want a serious relationship are lying.  But you offer no evidence or proof.  I'm not shilling for anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simply resorting to fallacy is a form of lying, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?   That is ridiculous.   If a woman says she wants a serious relationship, how do you determine she is lying?   Fallacy?  What fallacy do you see that shows her to be lying?   There is no fallacy that will show you that the woman does not truly want a serious relationship.
> 
> Fred Astaire would be proud of your dancing here.  But do try to actually answer the question this time.
Click to expand...

any fallacies at all; why even claim you want to move in with someone?  do casual women want to move right in modern times?


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> simple dear; simply resorting to fallacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed you are, and it is pathetic.   But it also shows the fallacy of your claim.    Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still projecting due to a lack of a clue and a Cause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing lacking is your answer to my question of how you think you can tell the women are lying when they say they want a serious relationship.
> 
> I am not projecting anything.  If a woman tells me she wants a serious relationship, I have no reason to doubt her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the same way i can tell shills don't have a clue or a Cause; merely check for fallacies, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.   That is just bullshit.   No fallacy is going to tell you that a woman does not actually want a serious relationship, as she claims she does.
Click to expand...

yes, dear; just like any other fallacy.  only shills don't get it.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Bonzi said:


> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......



because they are 

*losers !!*

--LOL


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> At best, it was about her not wanting a serious relationship with you.  Which is meaningless in this context.  It certainly does not mean women who claim to want a serious relationship are lying.
> 
> 
> 
> you keep missing the point; dear.  just a shill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I get the point.  You claimed women who say they want a serious relationship are lying.  But you offer no evidence or proof.  I'm not shilling for anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simply resorting to fallacy is a form of lying, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?   That is ridiculous.   If a woman says she wants a serious relationship, how do you determine she is lying?   Fallacy?  What fallacy do you see that shows her to be lying?   There is no fallacy that will show you that the woman does not truly want a serious relationship.
> 
> Fred Astaire would be proud of your dancing here.  But do try to actually answer the question this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> any fallacies at all; why even claim you want to move in with someone?  do casual women want to move right in modern times?
Click to expand...


Still not any evidence that the woman does not actually want a serious relationship.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed you are, and it is pathetic.   But it also shows the fallacy of your claim.    Thanks for playing.
> 
> 
> 
> still projecting due to a lack of a clue and a Cause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing lacking is your answer to my question of how you think you can tell the women are lying when they say they want a serious relationship.
> 
> I am not projecting anything.  If a woman tells me she wants a serious relationship, I have no reason to doubt her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the same way i can tell shills don't have a clue or a Cause; merely check for fallacies, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.   That is just bullshit.   No fallacy is going to tell you that a woman does not actually want a serious relationship, as she claims she does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, dear; just like any other fallacy.  only shills don't get it.
Click to expand...


Oh, so your answer to my question is "You just don't get it"?   lol     In other words, you have no answer and refuse to admit that you have no way of determining whether a woman truly wants a serious relationship or not.


----------



## Bonzi

jon_berzerk said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because they are
> 
> *losers !!*
> 
> --LOL
Click to expand...

 
.... well... there's that....!


----------



## danielpalos

jon_berzerk said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because they are
> 
> *losers !!*
> 
> --LOL
Click to expand...

i thought losers merely had to lie for sex instead of just be honest.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> you keep missing the point; dear.  just a shill?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I get the point.  You claimed women who say they want a serious relationship are lying.  But you offer no evidence or proof.  I'm not shilling for anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simply resorting to fallacy is a form of lying, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?   That is ridiculous.   If a woman says she wants a serious relationship, how do you determine she is lying?   Fallacy?  What fallacy do you see that shows her to be lying?   There is no fallacy that will show you that the woman does not truly want a serious relationship.
> 
> Fred Astaire would be proud of your dancing here.  But do try to actually answer the question this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> any fallacies at all; why even claim you want to move in with someone?  do casual women want to move right in modern times?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still not any evidence that the woman does not actually want a serious relationship.
Click to expand...

simply claiming to want one does not mean it either.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> still projecting due to a lack of a clue and a Cause?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing lacking is your answer to my question of how you think you can tell the women are lying when they say they want a serious relationship.
> 
> I am not projecting anything.  If a woman tells me she wants a serious relationship, I have no reason to doubt her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the same way i can tell shills don't have a clue or a Cause; merely check for fallacies, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.   That is just bullshit.   No fallacy is going to tell you that a woman does not actually want a serious relationship, as she claims she does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, dear; just like any other fallacy.  only shills don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so your answer to my question is "You just don't get it"?   lol     In other words, you have no answer and refuse to admit that you have no way of determining whether a woman truly wants a serious relationship or not.
Click to expand...

i already told you; it is their fallacies that always give them away, regardless of the terms involved.  Only shills don't get it.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I get the point.  You claimed women who say they want a serious relationship are lying.  But you offer no evidence or proof.  I'm not shilling for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> simply resorting to fallacy is a form of lying, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?   That is ridiculous.   If a woman says she wants a serious relationship, how do you determine she is lying?   Fallacy?  What fallacy do you see that shows her to be lying?   There is no fallacy that will show you that the woman does not truly want a serious relationship.
> 
> Fred Astaire would be proud of your dancing here.  But do try to actually answer the question this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> any fallacies at all; why even claim you want to move in with someone?  do casual women want to move right in modern times?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still not any evidence that the woman does not actually want a serious relationship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simply claiming to want one does not mean it either.
Click to expand...


They are expressing their desire for a serious relationship.   Then you come along and claim that they are lying.   And yet, you cannot articulate why or how you think you can tell that they are lying.

It is a very simple concept.   Either explain how you can tell, or admit that you cannot and that you were lying when you said you could.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> simply resorting to fallacy is a form of lying, dear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?   That is ridiculous.   If a woman says she wants a serious relationship, how do you determine she is lying?   Fallacy?  What fallacy do you see that shows her to be lying?   There is no fallacy that will show you that the woman does not truly want a serious relationship.
> 
> Fred Astaire would be proud of your dancing here.  But do try to actually answer the question this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> any fallacies at all; why even claim you want to move in with someone?  do casual women want to move right in modern times?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still not any evidence that the woman does not actually want a serious relationship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simply claiming to want one does not mean it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are expressing their desire for a serious relationship.   Then you come along and claim that they are lying.   And yet, you cannot articulate why or how you think you can tell that they are lying.
> 
> It is a very simple concept.   Either explain how you can tell, or admit that you cannot and that you were lying when you said you could.
Click to expand...

with nothing but fallacy?  a lack of sex is grounds for annulment of even something as sacred as a Religious marriage.  I merely need bear true witness, not lie for sex.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing lacking is your answer to my question of how you think you can tell the women are lying when they say they want a serious relationship.
> 
> I am not projecting anything.  If a woman tells me she wants a serious relationship, I have no reason to doubt her.
> 
> 
> 
> the same way i can tell shills don't have a clue or a Cause; merely check for fallacies, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.   That is just bullshit.   No fallacy is going to tell you that a woman does not actually want a serious relationship, as she claims she does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, dear; just like any other fallacy.  only shills don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so your answer to my question is "You just don't get it"?   lol     In other words, you have no answer and refuse to admit that you have no way of determining whether a woman truly wants a serious relationship or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i already told you; it is their fallacies that always give them away, regardless of the terms involved.  Only shills don't get it.
Click to expand...


No, it does not.  Explain how ANY logical fallacy makes their claim that they want a serious relationship a lie.   

And spare us the "only shills don't get it".  That is a dodge and everyone can see that.


----------



## jon_berzerk

danielpalos said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because they are
> 
> *losers !!*
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i thought losers merely had to lie for sex instead of just be honest.
Click to expand...



that could be as well 

--LOL


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> the same way i can tell shills don't have a clue or a Cause; merely check for fallacies, dear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.   That is just bullshit.   No fallacy is going to tell you that a woman does not actually want a serious relationship, as she claims she does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, dear; just like any other fallacy.  only shills don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so your answer to my question is "You just don't get it"?   lol     In other words, you have no answer and refuse to admit that you have no way of determining whether a woman truly wants a serious relationship or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i already told you; it is their fallacies that always give them away, regardless of the terms involved.  Only shills don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it does not.  Explain how ANY logical fallacy makes their claim that they want a serious relationship a lie.
> 
> And spare us the "only shills don't get it".  That is a dodge and everyone can see that.
Click to expand...

any lie can be a fallacy.  it really is that simple, except to shills.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?   That is ridiculous.   If a woman says she wants a serious relationship, how do you determine she is lying?   Fallacy?  What fallacy do you see that shows her to be lying?   There is no fallacy that will show you that the woman does not truly want a serious relationship.
> 
> Fred Astaire would be proud of your dancing here.  But do try to actually answer the question this time.
> 
> 
> 
> any fallacies at all; why even claim you want to move in with someone?  do casual women want to move right in modern times?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still not any evidence that the woman does not actually want a serious relationship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simply claiming to want one does not mean it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are expressing their desire for a serious relationship.   Then you come along and claim that they are lying.   And yet, you cannot articulate why or how you think you can tell that they are lying.
> 
> It is a very simple concept.   Either explain how you can tell, or admit that you cannot and that you were lying when you said you could.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with nothing but fallacy?  a lack of sex is grounds for annulment of even something as sacred as a Religious marriage.  I merely need bear true witness, not lie for sex.
Click to expand...


This still provides absolutely no evidence that any woman who claims she wants a serious relationship is lying.

Lack of sex IS grounds for annulment of a marriage.   But not having sex with any given person is not evidence of anything except her lack of desire for that person.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.   That is just bullshit.   No fallacy is going to tell you that a woman does not actually want a serious relationship, as she claims she does.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, dear; just like any other fallacy.  only shills don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so your answer to my question is "You just don't get it"?   lol     In other words, you have no answer and refuse to admit that you have no way of determining whether a woman truly wants a serious relationship or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i already told you; it is their fallacies that always give them away, regardless of the terms involved.  Only shills don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it does not.  Explain how ANY logical fallacy makes their claim that they want a serious relationship a lie.
> 
> And spare us the "only shills don't get it".  That is a dodge and everyone can see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> any lie can be a fallacy.  it really is that simple, except to shills.
Click to expand...


Still no evidence that they do not actually want a serious relationship.    That a woman is not 100% honest 100 % of the time does not mean that everything they say is a lie.

Keep trying.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, dear; just like any other fallacy.  only shills don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so your answer to my question is "You just don't get it"?   lol     In other words, you have no answer and refuse to admit that you have no way of determining whether a woman truly wants a serious relationship or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i already told you; it is their fallacies that always give them away, regardless of the terms involved.  Only shills don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it does not.  Explain how ANY logical fallacy makes their claim that they want a serious relationship a lie.
> 
> And spare us the "only shills don't get it".  That is a dodge and everyone can see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> any lie can be a fallacy.  it really is that simple, except to shills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no evidence that they do not actually want a serious relationship.    That a woman is not 100% honest 100 % of the time does not mean that everything they say is a lie.
> 
> Keep trying.
Click to expand...

no; but, it could be an omission.  And, why do you believe all women actually know what they want, with their habitual use of such ambiguous language.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so your answer to my question is "You just don't get it"?   lol     In other words, you have no answer and refuse to admit that you have no way of determining whether a woman truly wants a serious relationship or not.
> 
> 
> 
> i already told you; it is their fallacies that always give them away, regardless of the terms involved.  Only shills don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it does not.  Explain how ANY logical fallacy makes their claim that they want a serious relationship a lie.
> 
> And spare us the "only shills don't get it".  That is a dodge and everyone can see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> any lie can be a fallacy.  it really is that simple, except to shills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no evidence that they do not actually want a serious relationship.    That a woman is not 100% honest 100 % of the time does not mean that everything they say is a lie.
> 
> Keep trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no; but, it could be an omission.  And, why do you believe all women actually know what they want, with their habitual use of such ambiguous language.
Click to expand...


i never said I believed anyone.  I simply challenged your statement.   And, obviously, I was right to do so.  Since you cannot provide one iota of evidence to support your claim.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i already told you; it is their fallacies that always give them away, regardless of the terms involved.  Only shills don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it does not.  Explain how ANY logical fallacy makes their claim that they want a serious relationship a lie.
> 
> And spare us the "only shills don't get it".  That is a dodge and everyone can see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> any lie can be a fallacy.  it really is that simple, except to shills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no evidence that they do not actually want a serious relationship.    That a woman is not 100% honest 100 % of the time does not mean that everything they say is a lie.
> 
> Keep trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no; but, it could be an omission.  And, why do you believe all women actually know what they want, with their habitual use of such ambiguous language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never said I believed anyone.  I simply challenged your statement.   And, obviously, I was right to do so.  Since you cannot provide one iota of evidence to support your claim.
Click to expand...

i can use you as anecdotal evidence, dear.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it does not.  Explain how ANY logical fallacy makes their claim that they want a serious relationship a lie.
> 
> And spare us the "only shills don't get it".  That is a dodge and everyone can see that.
> 
> 
> 
> any lie can be a fallacy.  it really is that simple, except to shills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still no evidence that they do not actually want a serious relationship.    That a woman is not 100% honest 100 % of the time does not mean that everything they say is a lie.
> 
> Keep trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no; but, it could be an omission.  And, why do you believe all women actually know what they want, with their habitual use of such ambiguous language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never said I believed anyone.  I simply challenged your statement.   And, obviously, I was right to do so.  Since you cannot provide one iota of evidence to support your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can use you as anecdotal evidence, dear.
Click to expand...


Only if you seek to prove my point.


----------



## Bonzi

.... I keep checking this thread to see who's going to have the last word....


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> any lie can be a fallacy.  it really is that simple, except to shills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no evidence that they do not actually want a serious relationship.    That a woman is not 100% honest 100 % of the time does not mean that everything they say is a lie.
> 
> Keep trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no; but, it could be an omission.  And, why do you believe all women actually know what they want, with their habitual use of such ambiguous language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never said I believed anyone.  I simply challenged your statement.   And, obviously, I was right to do so.  Since you cannot provide one iota of evidence to support your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can use you as anecdotal evidence, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if you seek to prove my point.
Click to expand...

i never said I believed anyone. I simply challenged your statement. And, obviously, I was right to do so. Since you cannot provide one iota of evidence to support your claim.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no evidence that they do not actually want a serious relationship.    That a woman is not 100% honest 100 % of the time does not mean that everything they say is a lie.
> 
> Keep trying.
> 
> 
> 
> no; but, it could be an omission.  And, why do you believe all women actually know what they want, with their habitual use of such ambiguous language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never said I believed anyone.  I simply challenged your statement.   And, obviously, I was right to do so.  Since you cannot provide one iota of evidence to support your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can use you as anecdotal evidence, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if you seek to prove my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i never said I believed anyone. I simply challenged your statement. And, obviously, I was right to do so. Since you cannot provide one iota of evidence to support your claim.
Click to expand...


You DID say that women claim to want a serious relationship and they actually do not.   I have not made any claims about what others want.   So you still are avoiding answering the question.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> no; but, it could be an omission.  And, why do you believe all women actually know what they want, with their habitual use of such ambiguous language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i never said I believed anyone.  I simply challenged your statement.   And, obviously, I was right to do so.  Since you cannot provide one iota of evidence to support your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can use you as anecdotal evidence, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if you seek to prove my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i never said I believed anyone. I simply challenged your statement. And, obviously, I was right to do so. Since you cannot provide one iota of evidence to support your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You DID say that women claim to want a serious relationship and they actually do not.   I have not made any claims about what others want.   So you still are avoiding answering the question.
Click to expand...

your red herrings and straw men are just that dear.


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> no; but, it could be an omission.  And, why do you believe all women actually know what they want, with their habitual use of such ambiguous language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i never said I believed anyone.  I simply challenged your statement.   And, obviously, I was right to do so.  Since you cannot provide one iota of evidence to support your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can use you as anecdotal evidence, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if you seek to prove my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i never said I believed anyone. I simply challenged your statement. And, obviously, I was right to do so. Since you cannot provide one iota of evidence to support your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You DID say that women claim to want a serious relationship and they actually do not.   I have not made any claims about what others want.   So you still are avoiding answering the question.
Click to expand...

 
... are you even close to giving up???


----------



## Papageorgio

Bonzi said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I guess that is pretty normal....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very much so.
> 
> But then again, a lot of women really make the <ahem> slender build work too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can they ever be TOO big?
Click to expand...


If they are artificial, they are. I like the real twins, not inflated ones.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i never said I believed anyone.  I simply challenged your statement.   And, obviously, I was right to do so.  Since you cannot provide one iota of evidence to support your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> i can use you as anecdotal evidence, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if you seek to prove my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i never said I believed anyone. I simply challenged your statement. And, obviously, I was right to do so. Since you cannot provide one iota of evidence to support your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You DID say that women claim to want a serious relationship and they actually do not.   I have not made any claims about what others want.   So you still are avoiding answering the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your red herrings and straw men are just that dear.
Click to expand...


I have posted neither.  You made a claim and I asked you how you knew.  You have not answered.   You have danced, thrown nonsense out and more.  But you have never stated how you supposedly know a woman will SAY she wants a serious relationship but is lying.


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i never said I believed anyone.  I simply challenged your statement.   And, obviously, I was right to do so.  Since you cannot provide one iota of evidence to support your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> i can use you as anecdotal evidence, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if you seek to prove my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i never said I believed anyone. I simply challenged your statement. And, obviously, I was right to do so. Since you cannot provide one iota of evidence to support your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You DID say that women claim to want a serious relationship and they actually do not.   I have not made any claims about what others want.   So you still are avoiding answering the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... are you even close to giving up???
Click to expand...


Nah.  It fills the slow parts of my day.


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


>



Boobs are fun.  But I am a buns guy.  That is a feature to latch onto.


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boobs are fun.  But I am a buns guy.  That is a feature to latch onto.
Click to expand...

 
These boobs just look silly and cartoonish!  Look how different a "real" pair look.............


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boobs are fun.  But I am a buns guy.  That is a feature to latch onto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These boobs just look silly and cartoonish!  Look how different a "real" pair look.............
Click to expand...


I don't want something out of a frankenstein movie.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i can use you as anecdotal evidence, dear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you seek to prove my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i never said I believed anyone. I simply challenged your statement. And, obviously, I was right to do so. Since you cannot provide one iota of evidence to support your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You DID say that women claim to want a serious relationship and they actually do not.   I have not made any claims about what others want.   So you still are avoiding answering the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your red herrings and straw men are just that dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted neither.  You made a claim and I asked you how you knew.  You have not answered.   You have danced, thrown nonsense out and more.  But you have never stated how you supposedly know a woman will SAY she wants a serious relationship but is lying.
Click to expand...

by resorting to fallacy, much like the Right on this political forum.


----------



## Papageorgio

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i can use you as anecdotal evidence, dear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you seek to prove my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i never said I believed anyone. I simply challenged your statement. And, obviously, I was right to do so. Since you cannot provide one iota of evidence to support your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You DID say that women claim to want a serious relationship and they actually do not.   I have not made any claims about what others want.   So you still are avoiding answering the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your red herrings and straw men are just that dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted neither.  You made a claim and I asked you how you knew.  You have not answered.   You have danced, thrown nonsense out and more.  But you have never stated how you supposedly know a woman will SAY she wants a serious relationship but is lying.
Click to expand...


Daniel is very dishonest, I'll be shocked if he ever gives you an honest answer.


----------



## danielpalos

Papageorgio said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you seek to prove my point.
> 
> 
> 
> i never said I believed anyone. I simply challenged your statement. And, obviously, I was right to do so. Since you cannot provide one iota of evidence to support your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You DID say that women claim to want a serious relationship and they actually do not.   I have not made any claims about what others want.   So you still are avoiding answering the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your red herrings and straw men are just that dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted neither.  You made a claim and I asked you how you knew.  You have not answered.   You have danced, thrown nonsense out and more.  But you have never stated how you supposedly know a woman will SAY she wants a serious relationship but is lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Daniel is very dishonest, I'll be shocked if he ever gives you an honest answer.
Click to expand...

says the guys who lost all of their arguments.


----------



## Papageorgio

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i never said I believed anyone. I simply challenged your statement. And, obviously, I was right to do so. Since you cannot provide one iota of evidence to support your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You DID say that women claim to want a serious relationship and they actually do not.   I have not made any claims about what others want.   So you still are avoiding answering the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your red herrings and straw men are just that dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted neither.  You made a claim and I asked you how you knew.  You have not answered.   You have danced, thrown nonsense out and more.  But you have never stated how you supposedly know a woman will SAY she wants a serious relationship but is lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Daniel is very dishonest, I'll be shocked if he ever gives you an honest answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> says the guys who lost all of their arguments.
Click to expand...


Your dishonesty is seen in almost all your posts, as many have noted here in this thread.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you seek to prove my point.
> 
> 
> 
> i never said I believed anyone. I simply challenged your statement. And, obviously, I was right to do so. Since you cannot provide one iota of evidence to support your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You DID say that women claim to want a serious relationship and they actually do not.   I have not made any claims about what others want.   So you still are avoiding answering the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your red herrings and straw men are just that dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted neither.  You made a claim and I asked you how you knew.  You have not answered.   You have danced, thrown nonsense out and more.  But you have never stated how you supposedly know a woman will SAY she wants a serious relationship but is lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> by resorting to fallacy, much like the Right on this political forum.
Click to expand...


Horseshit.  A woman resorting to logical fallacies does not have any bearing on whether or not she truly wants a serious relationship.


----------



## WinterBorn

Papageorgio said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you seek to prove my point.
> 
> 
> 
> i never said I believed anyone. I simply challenged your statement. And, obviously, I was right to do so. Since you cannot provide one iota of evidence to support your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You DID say that women claim to want a serious relationship and they actually do not.   I have not made any claims about what others want.   So you still are avoiding answering the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your red herrings and straw men are just that dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted neither.  You made a claim and I asked you how you knew.  You have not answered.   You have danced, thrown nonsense out and more.  But you have never stated how you supposedly know a woman will SAY she wants a serious relationship but is lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Daniel is very dishonest, I'll be shocked if he ever gives you an honest answer.
Click to expand...


I will be surprised too.   But I do enjoy challenging the claims made by these pseudo-intellectuals.   And his contention that women owe him "his turn" is laughable.   His profile says he is 52.   I'm guessing more like 15.


----------



## danielpalos

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You DID say that women claim to want a serious relationship and they actually do not.   I have not made any claims about what others want.   So you still are avoiding answering the question.
> 
> 
> 
> your red herrings and straw men are just that dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted neither.  You made a claim and I asked you how you knew.  You have not answered.   You have danced, thrown nonsense out and more.  But you have never stated how you supposedly know a woman will SAY she wants a serious relationship but is lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Daniel is very dishonest, I'll be shocked if he ever gives you an honest answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> says the guys who lost all of their arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your dishonesty is seen in almost all your posts, as many have noted here in this thread.
Click to expand...

yes; all the ones who are full of fallacy, said it.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i never said I believed anyone. I simply challenged your statement. And, obviously, I was right to do so. Since you cannot provide one iota of evidence to support your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You DID say that women claim to want a serious relationship and they actually do not.   I have not made any claims about what others want.   So you still are avoiding answering the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your red herrings and straw men are just that dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted neither.  You made a claim and I asked you how you knew.  You have not answered.   You have danced, thrown nonsense out and more.  But you have never stated how you supposedly know a woman will SAY she wants a serious relationship but is lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> by resorting to fallacy, much like the Right on this political forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Horseshit.  A woman resorting to logical fallacies does not have any bearing on whether or not she truly wants a serious relationship.
Click to expand...

yes, it has a bearing on whether she says what means and means what she says.  only shills don't know that and blame others.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i never said I believed anyone. I simply challenged your statement. And, obviously, I was right to do so. Since you cannot provide one iota of evidence to support your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You DID say that women claim to want a serious relationship and they actually do not.   I have not made any claims about what others want.   So you still are avoiding answering the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your red herrings and straw men are just that dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted neither.  You made a claim and I asked you how you knew.  You have not answered.   You have danced, thrown nonsense out and more.  But you have never stated how you supposedly know a woman will SAY she wants a serious relationship but is lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Daniel is very dishonest, I'll be shocked if he ever gives you an honest answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be surprised too.   But I do enjoy challenging the claims made by these pseudo-intellectuals.   And his contention that women owe him "his turn" is laughable.   His profile says he is 52.   I'm guessing more like 15.
Click to expand...

dear; i don't resort to fallacies to make my point.  you seem to only resort to fallacies when trying to make your point.


----------



## Papageorgio

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You DID say that women claim to want a serious relationship and they actually do not.   I have not made any claims about what others want.   So you still are avoiding answering the question.
> 
> 
> 
> your red herrings and straw men are just that dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted neither.  You made a claim and I asked you how you knew.  You have not answered.   You have danced, thrown nonsense out and more.  But you have never stated how you supposedly know a woman will SAY she wants a serious relationship but is lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Daniel is very dishonest, I'll be shocked if he ever gives you an honest answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be surprised too.   But I do enjoy challenging the claims made by these pseudo-intellectuals.   And his contention that women owe him "his turn" is laughable.   His profile says he is 52.   I'm guessing more like 15.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; i don't resort to fallacies to make my point.  you seem to only resort to fallacies when trying to make your point.
Click to expand...


More dishonesty, who would have thought that. Danny dear you are a funny guy. I am glad you don't take yourself seriously.


----------



## danielpalos

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> your red herrings and straw men are just that dear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted neither.  You made a claim and I asked you how you knew.  You have not answered.   You have danced, thrown nonsense out and more.  But you have never stated how you supposedly know a woman will SAY she wants a serious relationship but is lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Daniel is very dishonest, I'll be shocked if he ever gives you an honest answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be surprised too.   But I do enjoy challenging the claims made by these pseudo-intellectuals.   And his contention that women owe him "his turn" is laughable.   His profile says he is 52.   I'm guessing more like 15.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; i don't resort to fallacies to make my point.  you seem to only resort to fallacies when trying to make your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More dishonesty, who would have thought that. Danny dear you are a funny guy. I am glad you don't take yourself seriously.
Click to expand...

dear, i resort to the fewest fallacies, even in the porn sector; how serious is that.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You DID say that women claim to want a serious relationship and they actually do not.   I have not made any claims about what others want.   So you still are avoiding answering the question.
> 
> 
> 
> your red herrings and straw men are just that dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted neither.  You made a claim and I asked you how you knew.  You have not answered.   You have danced, thrown nonsense out and more.  But you have never stated how you supposedly know a woman will SAY she wants a serious relationship but is lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> by resorting to fallacy, much like the Right on this political forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Horseshit.  A woman resorting to logical fallacies does not have any bearing on whether or not she truly wants a serious relationship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, it has a bearing on whether she says what means and means what she says.  only shills don't know that and blame others.
Click to expand...


Absolute nonsense.  What you are claiming is that either people never, ever lie, or every word is a lie.    Bullshit


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted neither.  You made a claim and I asked you how you knew.  You have not answered.   You have danced, thrown nonsense out and more.  But you have never stated how you supposedly know a woman will SAY she wants a serious relationship but is lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel is very dishonest, I'll be shocked if he ever gives you an honest answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be surprised too.   But I do enjoy challenging the claims made by these pseudo-intellectuals.   And his contention that women owe him "his turn" is laughable.   His profile says he is 52.   I'm guessing more like 15.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; i don't resort to fallacies to make my point.  you seem to only resort to fallacies when trying to make your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More dishonesty, who would have thought that. Danny dear you are a funny guy. I am glad you don't take yourself seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, i resort to the fewest fallacies, even in the porn sector; how serious is that.
Click to expand...


More bullshit.    You have been dishonest or avoiding the topics throughout these threads.  

No idea why you added the "porn sector" part, other than your obsession with porn.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> your red herrings and straw men are just that dear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted neither.  You made a claim and I asked you how you knew.  You have not answered.   You have danced, thrown nonsense out and more.  But you have never stated how you supposedly know a woman will SAY she wants a serious relationship but is lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> by resorting to fallacy, much like the Right on this political forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Horseshit.  A woman resorting to logical fallacies does not have any bearing on whether or not she truly wants a serious relationship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, it has a bearing on whether she says what means and means what she says.  only shills don't know that and blame others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolute nonsense.  What you are claiming is that either people never, ever lie, or every word is a lie.    Bullshit
Click to expand...

No dear; that is Your red herring.  shill.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel is very dishonest, I'll be shocked if he ever gives you an honest answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be surprised too.   But I do enjoy challenging the claims made by these pseudo-intellectuals.   And his contention that women owe him "his turn" is laughable.   His profile says he is 52.   I'm guessing more like 15.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; i don't resort to fallacies to make my point.  you seem to only resort to fallacies when trying to make your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More dishonesty, who would have thought that. Danny dear you are a funny guy. I am glad you don't take yourself seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, i resort to the fewest fallacies, even in the porn sector; how serious is that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More bullshit.    You have been dishonest or avoiding the topics throughout these threads.
> 
> No idea why you added the "porn sector" part, other than your obsession with porn.
Click to expand...

i haven't avoided anything; you are merely too incompetent to understand.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted neither.  You made a claim and I asked you how you knew.  You have not answered.   You have danced, thrown nonsense out and more.  But you have never stated how you supposedly know a woman will SAY she wants a serious relationship but is lying.
> 
> 
> 
> by resorting to fallacy, much like the Right on this political forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Horseshit.  A woman resorting to logical fallacies does not have any bearing on whether or not she truly wants a serious relationship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, it has a bearing on whether she says what means and means what she says.  only shills don't know that and blame others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolute nonsense.  What you are claiming is that either people never, ever lie, or every word is a lie.    Bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dear; that is Your red herring.  shill.
Click to expand...


Not at all.  You ARE claiming that her being dishonest on any topic means she is dishonest on another.   It is just a logical extension of what you said.  

But I see why you make that claim.   Because otherwise you have no way of telling whether a woman truly wants a serious relationship or not.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be surprised too.   But I do enjoy challenging the claims made by these pseudo-intellectuals.   And his contention that women owe him "his turn" is laughable.   His profile says he is 52.   I'm guessing more like 15.
> 
> 
> 
> dear; i don't resort to fallacies to make my point.  you seem to only resort to fallacies when trying to make your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More dishonesty, who would have thought that. Danny dear you are a funny guy. I am glad you don't take yourself seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, i resort to the fewest fallacies, even in the porn sector; how serious is that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More bullshit.    You have been dishonest or avoiding the topics throughout these threads.
> 
> No idea why you added the "porn sector" part, other than your obsession with porn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i haven't avoided anything; you are merely too incompetent to understand.
Click to expand...


LMAO!!   Too funny!


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be surprised too.   But I do enjoy challenging the claims made by these pseudo-intellectuals.   And his contention that women owe him "his turn" is laughable.   His profile says he is 52.   I'm guessing more like 15.
> 
> 
> 
> dear; i don't resort to fallacies to make my point.  you seem to only resort to fallacies when trying to make your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More dishonesty, who would have thought that. Danny dear you are a funny guy. I am glad you don't take yourself seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, i resort to the fewest fallacies, even in the porn sector; how serious is that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More bullshit.    You have been dishonest or avoiding the topics throughout these threads.
> 
> No idea why you added the "porn sector" part, other than your obsession with porn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i haven't avoided anything; you are merely too incompetent to understand.
Click to expand...


Dannyboy, you have avoided numerous subtopics.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear; i don't resort to fallacies to make my point.  you seem to only resort to fallacies when trying to make your point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More dishonesty, who would have thought that. Danny dear you are a funny guy. I am glad you don't take yourself seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, i resort to the fewest fallacies, even in the porn sector; how serious is that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More bullshit.    You have been dishonest or avoiding the topics throughout these threads.
> 
> No idea why you added the "porn sector" part, other than your obsession with porn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i haven't avoided anything; you are merely too incompetent to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dannyboy, you have avoided numerous subtopics.
Click to expand...

nope; you just didn't like the answers.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> More dishonesty, who would have thought that. Danny dear you are a funny guy. I am glad you don't take yourself seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> dear, i resort to the fewest fallacies, even in the porn sector; how serious is that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More bullshit.    You have been dishonest or avoiding the topics throughout these threads.
> 
> No idea why you added the "porn sector" part, other than your obsession with porn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i haven't avoided anything; you are merely too incompetent to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dannyboy, you have avoided numerous subtopics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; you just didn't like the answers.
Click to expand...


If they were answers they were not answers to questions I asked.  

You avoided answering what military has a doctrine such as you described. 

And you avoided answering how you know women say they want a serious relationship but they really don't.  The nonsense about fallacies was not even close to an answer.   Being dishonest is not an answer.   In fact, you have no way of knowing whether a woman try wants a serious relationship or not.


----------



## The Great Goose

Bonzi said:


> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......


What are you talking about? Usmb is a wishing well and you know it!


----------



## Bonzi

I'll have to think about that... not sure what I'm wishing for... (but I'm sure others are willing to speak for me!)


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> I'll have to think about that... not sure what I'm wishing for... (but I'm sure others are willing to speak for me!)



Not sure what you would wish for, but I am sure you are at the center of plenty of wishes on USMB.


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to think about that... not sure what I'm wishing for... (but I'm sure others are willing to speak for me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you would wish for, but I am sure you are at the center of plenty of wishes on USMB.
Click to expand...

 
yeah yeah...... whatevah!!!! but thank you!


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to think about that... not sure what I'm wishing for... (but I'm sure others are willing to speak for me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you would wish for, but I am sure you are at the center of plenty of wishes on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah yeah...... whatevah!!!! but thank you!
Click to expand...


I'm sure Daniel wishes you would Role Play with him.     LMAO!    Sorry if you were eating when you read that.


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to think about that... not sure what I'm wishing for... (but I'm sure others are willing to speak for me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you would wish for, but I am sure you are at the center of plenty of wishes on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah yeah...... whatevah!!!! but thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure Daniel wishes you would Role Play with him.     LMAO!    Sorry if you were eating when you read that.
Click to expand...

 
oh, and he's not choosy either!  I'm pretty sure he cleans up his act around "real" prospects!
nah.... he's funny - I enjoy watching your banter with him!


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to think about that... not sure what I'm wishing for... (but I'm sure others are willing to speak for me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you would wish for, but I am sure you are at the center of plenty of wishes on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah yeah...... whatevah!!!! but thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure Daniel wishes you would Role Play with him.     LMAO!    Sorry if you were eating when you read that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh, and he's not choosy either!  I'm pretty sure he cleans up his act around "real" prospects!
> nah.... he's funny - I enjoy watching your banter with him!
Click to expand...


You are assuming he has "real prospects"?    Quite the optimist, aren't you?


----------



## shadow355

Bonzi said:


> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......



Many Women at my workplace in the warm months wear short dresses, short skirts and get by with it. 

Human resources does not say a thing. 

When is first started working where I work, no co-workers was around me when I worked Gate One. Women would walk in wearing some kind of perfume and I would get headaches and other problems. Again.....I was alone in Gate One; and most of the time other Company employees would not even visit. 

Women visiting Gate one in tight blouses and dress slacks, tight blue jeans.....and other "sexy " apparel. Women employees walking by in tight slacks and short-short skirts. 

I would leave the Gate to take a break, and when I came back about 5 minutes later......an aroma would be in the Gate that was not there before. Sometimes it smelled like cologne.....or a wet dog or cat ..... Upholstery that had been covered on water when you leave the windows down on a vehicle then the sun comes out. 

Women......some women can be kniving and untrustworthy. They have nothing but ulterior motives and are sneaky and vindictive. 

At night on Gate one - at times feeling drained and tired after I spend just about 45 minutes in Gate one. Excessively sleepy. Gate Three.....I feel like jello at times.....and could not lift a bottle of water if I had too. 

Maybe the Air units for the gate need cleaned and the filters changed. 

Sometimes when I show up at work, the doors to the Gated are opened when I relieve the outgoing guard. When I get in and get situated, I start yawning after the doors are closed. 

Vapor from the air conditioning and heating units? 

And some people are assumed guilty till proven innocent. 

Shadow 355


----------



## Unkotare

WTF?   ^^^^^

??????


----------



## shadow355

Unkotare said:


> WTF?   ^^^^^
> 
> ??????



Women are sneaky and kniving.

The have other people to help them in spying, gathering information ; and place others near a " target person "
to get their trust and spy on them..... Also to lead the target person in commenting on a topic of conversation to get answers.

Women sabotage and have others sabotage for them.

A woman's appearance, personality and demeanor..... can be extremely deceptive. The can be misleading.

Gain a " targets trust " and then mess the " target over " and do them wrong.

" Intel - Detail " 

Shadow 355


----------



## Bonzi

shadow355 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?   ^^^^^
> 
> ??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women are sneaky and kniving.
> 
> The have other people to help them in spying, gathering information ; and place others near a " target person "
> to get their trust and spy on them..... Also to lead the target person in commenting on a topic of conversation to get answers.
> 
> Women sabotage and have others sabotage for them.
> 
> A woman's appearance, personality and demeanor..... can be extremely deceptive. The can be misleading.
> 
> Gain a " targets trust " and then mess the " target over " and do them wrong.
> 
> " Intel - Detail "
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...

 
Women are a bit more "covert" then men.
I mean, men will lie too but they are a bit more clumsy about it.

Sorry to hear about the ventilation issues in your Gate.... weird....


----------



## Unkotare

shadow355 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?   ^^^^^
> 
> ??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women are sneaky and kniving.
> 
> The have other people to help them in spying, gathering information ; and place others near a " target person "
> to get their trust and spy on them..... Also to lead the target person in commenting on a topic of conversation to get answers.
> 
> Women sabotage and have others sabotage for them.
> 
> A woman's appearance, personality and demeanor..... can be extremely deceptive. The can be misleading.
> 
> Gain a " targets trust " and then mess the " target over " and do them wrong.
> 
> " Intel - Detail "
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...



Look, just because you're homosexual doesn't mean you have to hate women to make your bona fides with your 'community.' Accept yourself and get over it.


----------



## shadow355

Unkotare said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?   ^^^^^
> 
> ??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women are sneaky and kniving.
> 
> The have other people to help them in spying, gathering information ; and place others near a " target person "
> to get their trust and spy on them..... Also to lead the target person in commenting on a topic of conversation to get answers.
> 
> Women sabotage and have others sabotage for them.
> 
> A woman's appearance, personality and demeanor..... can be extremely deceptive. The can be misleading.
> 
> Gain a " targets trust " and then mess the " target over " and do them wrong.
> 
> " Intel - Detail "
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look, just because you're homosexual doesn't mean you have to hate women to make your bona fides with your 'community.' Accept yourself and get over it.
Click to expand...




Your wrong. 

Shadow 355


----------



## Unkotare

shadow355 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?   ^^^^^
> 
> ??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women are sneaky and kniving.
> 
> The have other people to help them in spying, gathering information ; and place others near a " target person "
> to get their trust and spy on them..... Also to lead the target person in commenting on a topic of conversation to get answers.
> 
> Women sabotage and have others sabotage for them.
> 
> A woman's appearance, personality and demeanor..... can be extremely deceptive. The can be misleading.
> 
> Gain a " targets trust " and then mess the " target over " and do them wrong.
> 
> " Intel - Detail "
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look, just because you're homosexual doesn't mean you have to hate women to make your bona fides with your 'community.' Accept yourself and get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your[sic] wrong.
Click to expand...




No really, you don't have to hate women just to prove how truly homosexual you are. I'm sure everyone believes you by now.


----------



## shadow355

Bonzi said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?   ^^^^^
> 
> ??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women are sneaky and kniving.
> 
> The have other people to help them in spying, gathering information ; and place others near a " target person "
> to get their trust and spy on them..... Also to lead the target person in commenting on a topic of conversation to get answers.
> 
> Women sabotage and have others sabotage for them.
> 
> A woman's appearance, personality and demeanor..... can be extremely deceptive. The can be misleading.
> 
> Gain a " targets trust " and then mess the " target over " and do them wrong.
> 
> " Intel - Detail "
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women are a bit more "covert" then men.
> I mean, men will lie too but they are a bit more clumsy about it.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the ventilation issues in your Gate.... weird....
Click to expand...


And I have to put up with people habitually lying, and misleading me about plant policy's and procedure changes, plant operations, department operations and other things. 

People are constantly and repeatedly lying; and changing things.

Shadow 355


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, i resort to the fewest fallacies, even in the porn sector; how serious is that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More bullshit.    You have been dishonest or avoiding the topics throughout these threads.
> 
> No idea why you added the "porn sector" part, other than your obsession with porn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i haven't avoided anything; you are merely too incompetent to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dannyboy, you have avoided numerous subtopics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; you just didn't like the answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they were answers they were not answers to questions I asked.
> 
> You avoided answering what military has a doctrine such as you described.
> 
> And you avoided answering how you know women say they want a serious relationship but they really don't.  The nonsense about fallacies was not even close to an answer.   Being dishonest is not an answer.   In fact, you have no way of knowing whether a woman try wants a serious relationship or not.
Click to expand...

you like to beg the question and resort to red herrings.  that is probably why you missed it.

i did not describe a doctrine, but a strategy, dear.

I told you dear, fallacies always give women away.  why do you believe they don't want me. they always want the dumb ones they can manipulate.


----------



## danielpalos

The Great Goose said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? Usmb is a wishing well and you know it!
Click to expand...

women also don't seem to have a sense of humor, either.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to think about that... not sure what I'm wishing for... (but I'm sure others are willing to speak for me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you would wish for, but I am sure you are at the center of plenty of wishes on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah yeah...... whatevah!!!! but thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure Daniel wishes you would Role Play with him.     LMAO!    Sorry if you were eating when you read that.
Click to expand...

nope; i only ask once.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to think about that... not sure what I'm wishing for... (but I'm sure others are willing to speak for me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you would wish for, but I am sure you are at the center of plenty of wishes on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah yeah...... whatevah!!!! but thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure Daniel wishes you would Role Play with him.     LMAO!    Sorry if you were eating when you read that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh, and he's not choosy either!  I'm pretty sure he cleans up his act around "real" prospects!
> nah.... he's funny - I enjoy watching your banter with him!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are assuming he has "real prospects"?    Quite the optimist, aren't you?
Click to expand...

yes; i do.  i merely need money to "do it my way".  women's way for free sucks too much.


----------



## danielpalos

shadow355 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?   ^^^^^
> 
> ??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women are sneaky and kniving.
> 
> The have other people to help them in spying, gathering information ; and place others near a " target person "
> to get their trust and spy on them..... Also to lead the target person in commenting on a topic of conversation to get answers.
> 
> Women sabotage and have others sabotage for them.
> 
> A woman's appearance, personality and demeanor..... can be extremely deceptive. The can be misleading.
> 
> Gain a " targets trust " and then mess the " target over " and do them wrong.
> 
> " Intel - Detail "
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...

yup; but, they claim to want, equality.  and, Only practice manipulation.


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?   ^^^^^
> 
> ??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women are sneaky and kniving.
> 
> The have other people to help them in spying, gathering information ; and place others near a " target person "
> to get their trust and spy on them..... Also to lead the target person in commenting on a topic of conversation to get answers.
> 
> Women sabotage and have others sabotage for them.
> 
> A woman's appearance, personality and demeanor..... can be extremely deceptive. The can be misleading.
> 
> Gain a " targets trust " and then mess the " target over " and do them wrong.
> 
> " Intel - Detail "
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women are a bit more "covert" then men.
> I mean, men will lie too but they are a bit more clumsy about it.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the ventilation issues in your Gate.... weird....
Click to expand...

being good at being "deceptive" is not usually worth more in the non-porn sector.


----------



## danielpalos

shadow355 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?   ^^^^^
> 
> ??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women are sneaky and kniving.
> 
> The have other people to help them in spying, gathering information ; and place others near a " target person "
> to get their trust and spy on them..... Also to lead the target person in commenting on a topic of conversation to get answers.
> 
> Women sabotage and have others sabotage for them.
> 
> A woman's appearance, personality and demeanor..... can be extremely deceptive. The can be misleading.
> 
> Gain a " targets trust " and then mess the " target over " and do them wrong.
> 
> " Intel - Detail "
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women are a bit more "covert" then men.
> I mean, men will lie too but they are a bit more clumsy about it.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the ventilation issues in your Gate.... weird....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I have to put up with people habitually lying, and misleading me about plant policy's and procedure changes, plant operations, department operations and other things.
> 
> People are constantly and repeatedly lying; and changing things.
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...

i like to "blame the Right" for having a problem with human sexuality but not the timeless, abomination of hypocrisy.  only shills do that.


----------



## The Great Goose

danielpalos said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? Usmb is a wishing well and you know it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> women also don't seem to have a sense of humor, either.
Click to expand...


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> More bullshit.    You have been dishonest or avoiding the topics throughout these threads.
> 
> No idea why you added the "porn sector" part, other than your obsession with porn.
> 
> 
> 
> i haven't avoided anything; you are merely too incompetent to understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dannyboy, you have avoided numerous subtopics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; you just didn't like the answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they were answers they were not answers to questions I asked.
> 
> You avoided answering what military has a doctrine such as you described.
> 
> And you avoided answering how you know women say they want a serious relationship but they really don't.  The nonsense about fallacies was not even close to an answer.   Being dishonest is not an answer.   In fact, you have no way of knowing whether a woman try wants a serious relationship or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you like to beg the question and resort to red herrings.  that is probably why you missed it.
> 
> i did not describe a doctrine, but a strategy, dear.
> 
> I told you dear, fallacies always give women away.  why do you believe they don't want me. they always want the dumb ones they can manipulate.
Click to expand...


You made a claim and then stated that it was military doctrine.   You never stated which military has such a doctrine.  Of course, I know why you did not state which military has such a doctrine, because none do.  Guile is used by superior forces often (probably as often as possible).  Your claim that it is only used by inferior forces was a blatant lie.  It might have been your ignorance on the topic of military strategy to begin with.  But you were shown quite a few examples and told the reasons for using it.  You chose to ignore all that in favor of maintaining your original stance.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you would wish for, but I am sure you are at the center of plenty of wishes on USMB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah yeah...... whatevah!!!! but thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure Daniel wishes you would Role Play with him.     LMAO!    Sorry if you were eating when you read that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh, and he's not choosy either!  I'm pretty sure he cleans up his act around "real" prospects!
> nah.... he's funny - I enjoy watching your banter with him!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are assuming he has "real prospects"?    Quite the optimist, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes; i do.  i merely need money to "do it my way".  women's way for free sucks too much.
Click to expand...


Your way?  LMAO!!!   You are so desperate that you have been offering free full body massages with "happy endings".  

I have gotten my way with most of the women I have been with.  They get their way and I get mine.  It is called cooperation.  It works well in social & sexual situations.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to think about that... not sure what I'm wishing for... (but I'm sure others are willing to speak for me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you would wish for, but I am sure you are at the center of plenty of wishes on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah yeah...... whatevah!!!! but thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure Daniel wishes you would Role Play with him.     LMAO!    Sorry if you were eating when you read that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; i only ask once.
Click to expand...


And how is that working out for you so far?


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i haven't avoided anything; you are merely too incompetent to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannyboy, you have avoided numerous subtopics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; you just didn't like the answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they were answers they were not answers to questions I asked.
> 
> You avoided answering what military has a doctrine such as you described.
> 
> And you avoided answering how you know women say they want a serious relationship but they really don't.  The nonsense about fallacies was not even close to an answer.   Being dishonest is not an answer.   In fact, you have no way of knowing whether a woman try wants a serious relationship or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you like to beg the question and resort to red herrings.  that is probably why you missed it.
> 
> i did not describe a doctrine, but a strategy, dear.
> 
> I told you dear, fallacies always give women away.  why do you believe they don't want me. they always want the dumb ones they can manipulate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made a claim and then stated that it was military doctrine.   You never stated which military has such a doctrine.  Of course, I know why you did not state which military has such a doctrine, because none do.  Guile is used by superior forces often (probably as often as possible).  Your claim that it is only used by inferior forces was a blatant lie.  It might have been your ignorance on the topic of military strategy to begin with.  But you were shown quite a few examples and told the reasons for using it.  You chose to ignore all that in favor of maintaining your original stance.
Click to expand...

That is your red herring.  It is a strategy.  Guile is not used by truly superior forces since there is no need.

What you describe is simply special pleading.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to think about that... not sure what I'm wishing for... (but I'm sure others are willing to speak for me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you would wish for, but I am sure you are at the center of plenty of wishes on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah yeah...... whatevah!!!! but thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure Daniel wishes you would Role Play with him.     LMAO!    Sorry if you were eating when you read that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; i only ask once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how is that working out for you so far?
Click to expand...

it is working out fine; i don't have the same problems you do.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dannyboy, you have avoided numerous subtopics.
> 
> 
> 
> nope; you just didn't like the answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they were answers they were not answers to questions I asked.
> 
> You avoided answering what military has a doctrine such as you described.
> 
> And you avoided answering how you know women say they want a serious relationship but they really don't.  The nonsense about fallacies was not even close to an answer.   Being dishonest is not an answer.   In fact, you have no way of knowing whether a woman try wants a serious relationship or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you like to beg the question and resort to red herrings.  that is probably why you missed it.
> 
> i did not describe a doctrine, but a strategy, dear.
> 
> I told you dear, fallacies always give women away.  why do you believe they don't want me. they always want the dumb ones they can manipulate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made a claim and then stated that it was military doctrine.   You never stated which military has such a doctrine.  Of course, I know why you did not state which military has such a doctrine, because none do.  Guile is used by superior forces often (probably as often as possible).  Your claim that it is only used by inferior forces was a blatant lie.  It might have been your ignorance on the topic of military strategy to begin with.  But you were shown quite a few examples and told the reasons for using it.  You chose to ignore all that in favor of maintaining your original stance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is your red herring.  It is a strategy.  Guile is not used by truly superior forces since there is no need.
> 
> What you describe is simply special pleading.
Click to expand...


Guile is used by most military forces whenever possible.   And yes, there IS a need.   What you are suggesting is that a military would sacrifice more lives and expend more resources, just to avoid using guile?   That is ridiculous.

No special pleading at all.  I have presented numerous examples of superior forces using guile and the reasons why they would use guile even if they have an overwhelming advantage.  You don't get your men killed when you can avoid it.  To claim otherwise is simply ignorant or a lie.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you would wish for, but I am sure you are at the center of plenty of wishes on USMB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah yeah...... whatevah!!!! but thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure Daniel wishes you would Role Play with him.     LMAO!    Sorry if you were eating when you read that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; i only ask once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how is that working out for you so far?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is working out fine; i don't have the same problems you do.
Click to expand...


You have very low numbers and a lack of experience.  I have neither.  I am enjoying a very active social life and sex life.  What problems do you suppose I have?


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope; you just didn't like the answers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they were answers they were not answers to questions I asked.
> 
> You avoided answering what military has a doctrine such as you described.
> 
> And you avoided answering how you know women say they want a serious relationship but they really don't.  The nonsense about fallacies was not even close to an answer.   Being dishonest is not an answer.   In fact, you have no way of knowing whether a woman try wants a serious relationship or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you like to beg the question and resort to red herrings.  that is probably why you missed it.
> 
> i did not describe a doctrine, but a strategy, dear.
> 
> I told you dear, fallacies always give women away.  why do you believe they don't want me. they always want the dumb ones they can manipulate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made a claim and then stated that it was military doctrine.   You never stated which military has such a doctrine.  Of course, I know why you did not state which military has such a doctrine, because none do.  Guile is used by superior forces often (probably as often as possible).  Your claim that it is only used by inferior forces was a blatant lie.  It might have been your ignorance on the topic of military strategy to begin with.  But you were shown quite a few examples and told the reasons for using it.  You chose to ignore all that in favor of maintaining your original stance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is your red herring.  It is a strategy.  Guile is not used by truly superior forces since there is no need.
> 
> What you describe is simply special pleading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guile is used by most military forces whenever possible.   And yes, there IS a need.   What you are suggesting is that a military would sacrifice more lives and expend more resources, just to avoid using guile?   That is ridiculous.
> 
> No special pleading at all.  I have presented numerous examples of superior forces using guile and the reasons why they would use guile even if they have an overwhelming advantage.  You don't get your men killed when you can avoid it.  To claim otherwise is simply ignorant or a lie.
Click to expand...

What you are describing is not true superiority.  How much guile did the US employ in Iraq?


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah yeah...... whatevah!!!! but thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Daniel wishes you would Role Play with him.     LMAO!    Sorry if you were eating when you read that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; i only ask once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how is that working out for you so far?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is working out fine; i don't have the same problems you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have very low numbers and a lack of experience.  I have neither.  I am enjoying a very active social life and sex life.  What problems do you suppose I have?
Click to expand...

having to shill for it.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they were answers they were not answers to questions I asked.
> 
> You avoided answering what military has a doctrine such as you described.
> 
> And you avoided answering how you know women say they want a serious relationship but they really don't.  The nonsense about fallacies was not even close to an answer.   Being dishonest is not an answer.   In fact, you have no way of knowing whether a woman try wants a serious relationship or not.
> 
> 
> 
> you like to beg the question and resort to red herrings.  that is probably why you missed it.
> 
> i did not describe a doctrine, but a strategy, dear.
> 
> I told you dear, fallacies always give women away.  why do you believe they don't want me. they always want the dumb ones they can manipulate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made a claim and then stated that it was military doctrine.   You never stated which military has such a doctrine.  Of course, I know why you did not state which military has such a doctrine, because none do.  Guile is used by superior forces often (probably as often as possible).  Your claim that it is only used by inferior forces was a blatant lie.  It might have been your ignorance on the topic of military strategy to begin with.  But you were shown quite a few examples and told the reasons for using it.  You chose to ignore all that in favor of maintaining your original stance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is your red herring.  It is a strategy.  Guile is not used by truly superior forces since there is no need.
> 
> What you describe is simply special pleading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guile is used by most military forces whenever possible.   And yes, there IS a need.   What you are suggesting is that a military would sacrifice more lives and expend more resources, just to avoid using guile?   That is ridiculous.
> 
> No special pleading at all.  I have presented numerous examples of superior forces using guile and the reasons why they would use guile even if they have an overwhelming advantage.  You don't get your men killed when you can avoid it.  To claim otherwise is simply ignorant or a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you are describing is not true superiority.  How much guile did the US employ in Iraq?
Click to expand...


Don't be ridiculous, of course it is true If you were a military commander, wouldn't you want to fool the enemy to save some of the lives of the men serving under you?

The US employed plenty of guile against Iraq.  We used guile to mislead the Iraq military as to when and where we would be attacking.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Daniel wishes you would Role Play with him.     LMAO!    Sorry if you were eating when you read that.
> 
> 
> 
> nope; i only ask once.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how is that working out for you so far?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is working out fine; i don't have the same problems you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have very low numbers and a lack of experience.  I have neither.  I am enjoying a very active social life and sex life.  What problems do you suppose I have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> having to shill for it.
Click to expand...


Junior, I am an advocate for equality when ever and where ever possible.    I get as much sex as I want, and it is not because I am talking to you on this forum.  lol   The women I have ARE equals in my eyes.  Shill?  If I stand accused of shilling for equality, I am guilty as charged.


----------



## danielpalos

dear; how many people were fooled with that buildup?  we can use WWII for comparison and contrast.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope; i only ask once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how is that working out for you so far?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is working out fine; i don't have the same problems you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have very low numbers and a lack of experience.  I have neither.  I am enjoying a very active social life and sex life.  What problems do you suppose I have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> having to shill for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Junior, I am an advocate for equality when ever and where ever possible.    I get as much sex as I want, and it is not because I am talking to you on this forum.  lol   The women I have ARE equals in my eyes.  Shill?  If I stand accused of shilling for equality, I am guilty as charged.
Click to expand...

dear, all you probably have is just more money; not more social skills.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how is that working out for you so far?
> 
> 
> 
> it is working out fine; i don't have the same problems you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have very low numbers and a lack of experience.  I have neither.  I am enjoying a very active social life and sex life.  What problems do you suppose I have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> having to shill for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Junior, I am an advocate for equality when ever and where ever possible.    I get as much sex as I want, and it is not because I am talking to you on this forum.  lol   The women I have ARE equals in my eyes.  Shill?  If I stand accused of shilling for equality, I am guilty as charged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, all you probably have is just more money; not more social skills.
Click to expand...


LMAO!!   I have made a comfortable living for quite a while.  But that is not why I have had great women share my bed, I can assure you.


----------



## Papageorgio

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is working out fine; i don't have the same problems you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have very low numbers and a lack of experience.  I have neither.  I am enjoying a very active social life and sex life.  What problems do you suppose I have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> having to shill for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Junior, I am an advocate for equality when ever and where ever possible.    I get as much sex as I want, and it is not because I am talking to you on this forum.  lol   The women I have ARE equals in my eyes.  Shill?  If I stand accused of shilling for equality, I am guilty as charged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, all you probably have is just more money; not more social skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   I have made a comfortable living for quite a while.  But that is not why I have had great women share my bed, I can assure you.
Click to expand...


You are kicking his ass and he comes back for more. I can tell when he gets irritated he starts calling people "dear".

Interesting how you have cut him up so easily.


----------



## WinterBorn

Papageorgio said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have very low numbers and a lack of experience.  I have neither.  I am enjoying a very active social life and sex life.  What problems do you suppose I have?
> 
> 
> 
> having to shill for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Junior, I am an advocate for equality when ever and where ever possible.    I get as much sex as I want, and it is not because I am talking to you on this forum.  lol   The women I have ARE equals in my eyes.  Shill?  If I stand accused of shilling for equality, I am guilty as charged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, all you probably have is just more money; not more social skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   I have made a comfortable living for quite a while.  But that is not why I have had great women share my bed, I can assure you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are kicking his ass and he comes back for more. I can tell when he gets irritated he starts calling people "dear".
> 
> Interesting how you have cut him up so easily.
Click to expand...


Thank you.   It is so nice to have my work noticed.  lol


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is working out fine; i don't have the same problems you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have very low numbers and a lack of experience.  I have neither.  I am enjoying a very active social life and sex life.  What problems do you suppose I have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> having to shill for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Junior, I am an advocate for equality when ever and where ever possible.    I get as much sex as I want, and it is not because I am talking to you on this forum.  lol   The women I have ARE equals in my eyes.  Shill?  If I stand accused of shilling for equality, I am guilty as charged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, all you probably have is just more money; not more social skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   I have made a comfortable living for quite a while.  But that is not why I have had great women share my bed, I can assure you.
Click to expand...

i can assure you it is.


----------



## danielpalos

Papageorgio said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have very low numbers and a lack of experience.  I have neither.  I am enjoying a very active social life and sex life.  What problems do you suppose I have?
> 
> 
> 
> having to shill for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Junior, I am an advocate for equality when ever and where ever possible.    I get as much sex as I want, and it is not because I am talking to you on this forum.  lol   The women I have ARE equals in my eyes.  Shill?  If I stand accused of shilling for equality, I am guilty as charged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, all you probably have is just more money; not more social skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   I have made a comfortable living for quite a while.  But that is not why I have had great women share my bed, I can assure you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are kicking his ass and he comes back for more. I can tell when he gets irritated he starts calling people "dear".
> 
> Interesting how you have cut him up so easily.
Click to expand...

some women claim i don't need any money; i know i do under any form of capitalism.


----------



## Bonzi

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have very low numbers and a lack of experience.  I have neither.  I am enjoying a very active social life and sex life.  What problems do you suppose I have?
> 
> 
> 
> having to shill for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Junior, I am an advocate for equality when ever and where ever possible.    I get as much sex as I want, and it is not because I am talking to you on this forum.  lol   The women I have ARE equals in my eyes.  Shill?  If I stand accused of shilling for equality, I am guilty as charged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, all you probably have is just more money; not more social skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   I have made a comfortable living for quite a while.  But that is not why I have had great women share my bed, I can assure you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can assure you it is.
Click to expand...

 
well go start a business and make some money.... problem solved....


----------



## Papageorgio

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> having to shill for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junior, I am an advocate for equality when ever and where ever possible.    I get as much sex as I want, and it is not because I am talking to you on this forum.  lol   The women I have ARE equals in my eyes.  Shill?  If I stand accused of shilling for equality, I am guilty as charged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, all you probably have is just more money; not more social skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   I have made a comfortable living for quite a while.  But that is not why I have had great women share my bed, I can assure you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are kicking his ass and he comes back for more. I can tell when he gets irritated he starts calling people "dear".
> 
> Interesting how you have cut him up so easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some women claim i don't need any money; i know i do under any form of capitalism.
Click to expand...


That has nothing to do with how badly you are fairing in this argument.v


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> having to shill for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junior, I am an advocate for equality when ever and where ever possible.    I get as much sex as I want, and it is not because I am talking to you on this forum.  lol   The women I have ARE equals in my eyes.  Shill?  If I stand accused of shilling for equality, I am guilty as charged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, all you probably have is just more money; not more social skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   I have made a comfortable living for quite a while.  But that is not why I have had great women share my bed, I can assure you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can assure you it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well go start a business and make some money.... problem solved....
Click to expand...

thank you for acknowledging that women are just liars for free.


----------



## danielpalos

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Junior, I am an advocate for equality when ever and where ever possible.    I get as much sex as I want, and it is not because I am talking to you on this forum.  lol   The women I have ARE equals in my eyes.  Shill?  If I stand accused of shilling for equality, I am guilty as charged.
> 
> 
> 
> dear, all you probably have is just more money; not more social skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   I have made a comfortable living for quite a while.  But that is not why I have had great women share my bed, I can assure you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are kicking his ass and he comes back for more. I can tell when he gets irritated he starts calling people "dear".
> 
> Interesting how you have cut him up so easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some women claim i don't need any money; i know i do under any form of capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with how badly you are fairing in this argument.v
Click to expand...

projecting much; you lost every argument we have had.


----------



## Bonzi

danielpalos said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Junior, I am an advocate for equality when ever and where ever possible.    I get as much sex as I want, and it is not because I am talking to you on this forum.  lol   The women I have ARE equals in my eyes.  Shill?  If I stand accused of shilling for equality, I am guilty as charged.
> 
> 
> 
> dear, all you probably have is just more money; not more social skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   I have made a comfortable living for quite a while.  But that is not why I have had great women share my bed, I can assure you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can assure you it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well go start a business and make some money.... problem solved....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you for acknowledging that women are just liars for free.
Click to expand...

 
women want what they want.  if women lie to you, oh well.
but you have already determined in your mind that women will sleep with you if you have money (whether you are paying for them as a professional or "amateur" .... ) then just play by the rules you have already established in your head.

I have already told you that if a woman finds you attractive, they will likely "reciprocate".
If this was such a common problem, more men would be agreeing with you, but I have yet to hear one man back you up.

Am I supposed to believe you are the only honest guy on this message board?


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, all you probably have is just more money; not more social skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   I have made a comfortable living for quite a while.  But that is not why I have had great women share my bed, I can assure you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can assure you it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well go start a business and make some money.... problem solved....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you for acknowledging that women are just liars for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> women want what they want.  if women lie to you, oh well.
> but you have already determined in your mind that women will sleep with you if you have money (whether you are paying for them as a professional or "amateur" .... ) then just play by the rules you have already established in your head.
> 
> I have already told you that if a woman finds you attractive, they will likely "reciprocate".
> If this was such a common problem, more men would be agreeing with you, but I have yet to hear one man back you up.
> 
> Am I supposed to believe you are the only honest guy on this message board?
Click to expand...

dear, i have been playing by the rules i have established for myself, for several decades now.  I am not shill, like the guys of the opposing view.

And, dear, i do resort to the fewest fallacies, unlike the shills who disagree.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have very low numbers and a lack of experience.  I have neither.  I am enjoying a very active social life and sex life.  What problems do you suppose I have?
> 
> 
> 
> having to shill for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Junior, I am an advocate for equality when ever and where ever possible.    I get as much sex as I want, and it is not because I am talking to you on this forum.  lol   The women I have ARE equals in my eyes.  Shill?  If I stand accused of shilling for equality, I am guilty as charged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, all you probably have is just more money; not more social skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   I have made a comfortable living for quite a while.  But that is not why I have had great women share my bed, I can assure you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can assure you it is.
Click to expand...


Once again you make claims about something you cannot possibly know.   You do not know one single woman I have taken to bed.  And yet, you are adamant that my having money is the reason they went there.   That is pure nonsense.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> having to shill for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junior, I am an advocate for equality when ever and where ever possible.    I get as much sex as I want, and it is not because I am talking to you on this forum.  lol   The women I have ARE equals in my eyes.  Shill?  If I stand accused of shilling for equality, I am guilty as charged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, all you probably have is just more money; not more social skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   I have made a comfortable living for quite a while.  But that is not why I have had great women share my bed, I can assure you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are kicking his ass and he comes back for more. I can tell when he gets irritated he starts calling people "dear".
> 
> Interesting how you have cut him up so easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some women claim i don't need any money; i know i do under any form of capitalism.
Click to expand...


If you don't have any personality and are unwilling to flirt and be patient, yes you might need money.   I have found women to be most receptive when you make them laugh and when they trust you.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   I have made a comfortable living for quite a while.  But that is not why I have had great women share my bed, I can assure you.
> 
> 
> 
> i can assure you it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well go start a business and make some money.... problem solved....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you for acknowledging that women are just liars for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> women want what they want.  if women lie to you, oh well.
> but you have already determined in your mind that women will sleep with you if you have money (whether you are paying for them as a professional or "amateur" .... ) then just play by the rules you have already established in your head.
> 
> I have already told you that if a woman finds you attractive, they will likely "reciprocate".
> If this was such a common problem, more men would be agreeing with you, but I have yet to hear one man back you up.
> 
> Am I supposed to believe you are the only honest guy on this message board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, i have been playing by the rules i have established for myself, for several decades now.  I am not shill, like the guys of the opposing view.
> 
> And, dear, i do resort to the fewest fallacies, unlike the shills who disagree.
Click to expand...


Do you think the posts I make here get me laid?   Are you really that stupid?    

I get laid because I can be witty and charming, and because I genuinely love women.   Have I been lied to?   Yes, a few times.  Have all women lied to me?   Absolutely not.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> having to shill for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junior, I am an advocate for equality when ever and where ever possible.    I get as much sex as I want, and it is not because I am talking to you on this forum.  lol   The women I have ARE equals in my eyes.  Shill?  If I stand accused of shilling for equality, I am guilty as charged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, all you probably have is just more money; not more social skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   I have made a comfortable living for quite a while.  But that is not why I have had great women share my bed, I can assure you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can assure you it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again you make claims about something you cannot possibly know.   You do not know one single woman I have taken to bed.  And yet, you are adamant that my having money is the reason they went there.   That is pure nonsense.
Click to expand...

nope; just statistical fact.  you should try i sometime.  and, dear, no guy is that hot without any money.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Junior, I am an advocate for equality when ever and where ever possible.    I get as much sex as I want, and it is not because I am talking to you on this forum.  lol   The women I have ARE equals in my eyes.  Shill?  If I stand accused of shilling for equality, I am guilty as charged.
> 
> 
> 
> dear, all you probably have is just more money; not more social skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   I have made a comfortable living for quite a while.  But that is not why I have had great women share my bed, I can assure you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are kicking his ass and he comes back for more. I can tell when he gets irritated he starts calling people "dear".
> 
> Interesting how you have cut him up so easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some women claim i don't need any money; i know i do under any form of capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't have any personality and are unwilling to flirt and be patient, yes you might need money.   I have found women to be most receptive when you make them laugh and when they trust you.
Click to expand...

dear; women would come on to me when i had money.  stop deceiving yourself under any form of Capitalism.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i can assure you it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well go start a business and make some money.... problem solved....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you for acknowledging that women are just liars for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> women want what they want.  if women lie to you, oh well.
> but you have already determined in your mind that women will sleep with you if you have money (whether you are paying for them as a professional or "amateur" .... ) then just play by the rules you have already established in your head.
> 
> I have already told you that if a woman finds you attractive, they will likely "reciprocate".
> If this was such a common problem, more men would be agreeing with you, but I have yet to hear one man back you up.
> 
> Am I supposed to believe you are the only honest guy on this message board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, i have been playing by the rules i have established for myself, for several decades now.  I am not shill, like the guys of the opposing view.
> 
> And, dear, i do resort to the fewest fallacies, unlike the shills who disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think the posts I make here get me laid?   Are you really that stupid?
> 
> I get laid because I can be witty and charming, and because I genuinely love women.   Have I been lied to?   Yes, a few times.  Have all women lied to me?   Absolutely not.
Click to expand...

dear, i am not trying to get laid on this board, merely arguing.  Are you really that clueless and Causeless?


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, all you probably have is just more money; not more social skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   I have made a comfortable living for quite a while.  But that is not why I have had great women share my bed, I can assure you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are kicking his ass and he comes back for more. I can tell when he gets irritated he starts calling people "dear".
> 
> Interesting how you have cut him up so easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some women claim i don't need any money; i know i do under any form of capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't have any personality and are unwilling to flirt and be patient, yes you might need money.   I have found women to be most receptive when you make them laugh and when they trust you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; women would come on to me when i had money.  stop deceiving yourself under any form of Capitalism.
Click to expand...


Ok, so they came on to you when you had money.   That does not mean that women will never sleep with someone without involving money.   And I am not just talking about bar pickups for one night stands.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> well go start a business and make some money.... problem solved....
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for acknowledging that women are just liars for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> women want what they want.  if women lie to you, oh well.
> but you have already determined in your mind that women will sleep with you if you have money (whether you are paying for them as a professional or "amateur" .... ) then just play by the rules you have already established in your head.
> 
> I have already told you that if a woman finds you attractive, they will likely "reciprocate".
> If this was such a common problem, more men would be agreeing with you, but I have yet to hear one man back you up.
> 
> Am I supposed to believe you are the only honest guy on this message board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, i have been playing by the rules i have established for myself, for several decades now.  I am not shill, like the guys of the opposing view.
> 
> And, dear, i do resort to the fewest fallacies, unlike the shills who disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think the posts I make here get me laid?   Are you really that stupid?
> 
> I get laid because I can be witty and charming, and because I genuinely love women.   Have I been lied to?   Yes, a few times.  Have all women lied to me?   Absolutely not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, i am not trying to get laid on this board, merely arguing.  Are you really that clueless and Causeless?
Click to expand...


Well you keep going on and on about me being a "shill for poon".   But unless I am getting laid based on these posts, that is ridiculous.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Junior, I am an advocate for equality when ever and where ever possible.    I get as much sex as I want, and it is not because I am talking to you on this forum.  lol   The women I have ARE equals in my eyes.  Shill?  If I stand accused of shilling for equality, I am guilty as charged.
> 
> 
> 
> dear, all you probably have is just more money; not more social skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   I have made a comfortable living for quite a while.  But that is not why I have had great women share my bed, I can assure you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can assure you it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again you make claims about something you cannot possibly know.   You do not know one single woman I have taken to bed.  And yet, you are adamant that my having money is the reason they went there.   That is pure nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; just statistical fact.  you should try i sometime.  and, dear, no guy is that hot without any money.
Click to expand...


And the source for your statistical facts?

Yes, a guy can be that hot without spending money.   It is not about picking someone up in a bar, but about cultivating a friendship that evolves into a physical relationship.   It does not even need to be a serious, long-term relationship.  But it is not about money.  There have been times when I have had little available money and I still had women who would sleep with me.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   I have made a comfortable living for quite a while.  But that is not why I have had great women share my bed, I can assure you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are kicking his ass and he comes back for more. I can tell when he gets irritated he starts calling people "dear".
> 
> Interesting how you have cut him up so easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some women claim i don't need any money; i know i do under any form of capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't have any personality and are unwilling to flirt and be patient, yes you might need money.   I have found women to be most receptive when you make them laugh and when they trust you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; women would come on to me when i had money.  stop deceiving yourself under any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, so they came on to you when you had money.   That does not mean that women will never sleep with someone without involving money.   And I am not just talking about bar pickups for one night stands.
Click to expand...

i never claimed they did; mr.red herring.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for acknowledging that women are just liars for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> women want what they want.  if women lie to you, oh well.
> but you have already determined in your mind that women will sleep with you if you have money (whether you are paying for them as a professional or "amateur" .... ) then just play by the rules you have already established in your head.
> 
> I have already told you that if a woman finds you attractive, they will likely "reciprocate".
> If this was such a common problem, more men would be agreeing with you, but I have yet to hear one man back you up.
> 
> Am I supposed to believe you are the only honest guy on this message board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, i have been playing by the rules i have established for myself, for several decades now.  I am not shill, like the guys of the opposing view.
> 
> And, dear, i do resort to the fewest fallacies, unlike the shills who disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think the posts I make here get me laid?   Are you really that stupid?
> 
> I get laid because I can be witty and charming, and because I genuinely love women.   Have I been lied to?   Yes, a few times.  Have all women lied to me?   Absolutely not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, i am not trying to get laid on this board, merely arguing.  Are you really that clueless and Causeless?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you keep going on and on about me being a "shill for poon".   But unless I am getting laid based on these posts, that is ridiculous.
Click to expand...

you have to keep shilling or women will stop doing you; except for your money.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, all you probably have is just more money; not more social skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   I have made a comfortable living for quite a while.  But that is not why I have had great women share my bed, I can assure you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can assure you it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again you make claims about something you cannot possibly know.   You do not know one single woman I have taken to bed.  And yet, you are adamant that my having money is the reason they went there.   That is pure nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; just statistical fact.  you should try i sometime.  and, dear, no guy is that hot without any money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the source for your statistical facts?
> 
> Yes, a guy can be that hot without spending money.   It is not about picking someone up in a bar, but about cultivating a friendship that evolves into a physical relationship.   It does not even need to be a serious, long-term relationship.  But it is not about money.  There have been times when I have had little available money and I still had women who would sleep with me.
Click to expand...

any google search regarding women and money will do; shill for poon.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are kicking his ass and he comes back for more. I can tell when he gets irritated he starts calling people "dear".
> 
> Interesting how you have cut him up so easily.
> 
> 
> 
> some women claim i don't need any money; i know i do under any form of capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't have any personality and are unwilling to flirt and be patient, yes you might need money.   I have found women to be most receptive when you make them laugh and when they trust you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; women would come on to me when i had money.  stop deceiving yourself under any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, so they came on to you when you had money.   That does not mean that women will never sleep with someone without involving money.   And I am not just talking about bar pickups for one night stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i never claimed they did; mr.red herring.
Click to expand...


Sure you did, Mr. Most Honest.

I said "LMAO!! I have made a comfortable living for quite a while. But that is not why I have had great women share my bed, I can assure you."  

To which you replied "i can assure you it is".


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> women want what they want.  if women lie to you, oh well.
> but you have already determined in your mind that women will sleep with you if you have money (whether you are paying for them as a professional or "amateur" .... ) then just play by the rules you have already established in your head.
> 
> I have already told you that if a woman finds you attractive, they will likely "reciprocate".
> If this was such a common problem, more men would be agreeing with you, but I have yet to hear one man back you up.
> 
> Am I supposed to believe you are the only honest guy on this message board?
> 
> 
> 
> dear, i have been playing by the rules i have established for myself, for several decades now.  I am not shill, like the guys of the opposing view.
> 
> And, dear, i do resort to the fewest fallacies, unlike the shills who disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think the posts I make here get me laid?   Are you really that stupid?
> 
> I get laid because I can be witty and charming, and because I genuinely love women.   Have I been lied to?   Yes, a few times.  Have all women lied to me?   Absolutely not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, i am not trying to get laid on this board, merely arguing.  Are you really that clueless and Causeless?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you keep going on and on about me being a "shill for poon".   But unless I am getting laid based on these posts, that is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have to keep shilling or women will stop doing you; except for your money.
Click to expand...


So you still claim to know why women have sex with me?   You have never met me and don't know any of the women I have taken to bed, but you insist you know why they went there??    That is hilarious.   No, dannyboy, you know no such thing.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   I have made a comfortable living for quite a while.  But that is not why I have had great women share my bed, I can assure you.
> 
> 
> 
> i can assure you it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again you make claims about something you cannot possibly know.   You do not know one single woman I have taken to bed.  And yet, you are adamant that my having money is the reason they went there.   That is pure nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; just statistical fact.  you should try i sometime.  and, dear, no guy is that hot without any money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the source for your statistical facts?
> 
> Yes, a guy can be that hot without spending money.   It is not about picking someone up in a bar, but about cultivating a friendship that evolves into a physical relationship.   It does not even need to be a serious, long-term relationship.  But it is not about money.  There have been times when I have had little available money and I still had women who would sleep with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> any google search regarding women and money will do; shill for poon.
Click to expand...


Oh I know that money makes it easier to get women to have sex with you.   But you are insisting that is the only way.   You have said as much, and you insist that all the women I have had sex with did it because I have money.  

No, dannyboy, you are clueless about women.  That is painfully obvious.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> some women claim i don't need any money; i know i do under any form of capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't have any personality and are unwilling to flirt and be patient, yes you might need money.   I have found women to be most receptive when you make them laugh and when they trust you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; women would come on to me when i had money.  stop deceiving yourself under any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, so they came on to you when you had money.   That does not mean that women will never sleep with someone without involving money.   And I am not just talking about bar pickups for one night stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i never claimed they did; mr.red herring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you did, Mr. Most Honest.
> 
> I said "LMAO!! I have made a comfortable living for quite a while. But that is not why I have had great women share my bed, I can assure you."
> 
> To which you replied "i can assure you it is".
Click to expand...

just a fallacy of composition.  you assume i claim all women are the same; they are not; they are just "slaves to fashion".

and, i can assure you, you would not be getting as much pussy without your money.  are you claiming you are better than your money?


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't have any personality and are unwilling to flirt and be patient, yes you might need money.   I have found women to be most receptive when you make them laugh and when they trust you.
> 
> 
> 
> dear; women would come on to me when i had money.  stop deceiving yourself under any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, so they came on to you when you had money.   That does not mean that women will never sleep with someone without involving money.   And I am not just talking about bar pickups for one night stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i never claimed they did; mr.red herring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you did, Mr. Most Honest.
> 
> I said "LMAO!! I have made a comfortable living for quite a while. But that is not why I have had great women share my bed, I can assure you."
> 
> To which you replied "i can assure you it is".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just a fallacy of composition.  you assume i claim all women are the same; they are not; they are just "slaves to fashion".
Click to expand...


And yet you have insisted in more than one post that money is the reason I have gotten sex.  And did so even though you don't know me or any of the women I have had as lovers.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, i have been playing by the rules i have established for myself, for several decades now.  I am not shill, like the guys of the opposing view.
> 
> And, dear, i do resort to the fewest fallacies, unlike the shills who disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the posts I make here get me laid?   Are you really that stupid?
> 
> I get laid because I can be witty and charming, and because I genuinely love women.   Have I been lied to?   Yes, a few times.  Have all women lied to me?   Absolutely not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, i am not trying to get laid on this board, merely arguing.  Are you really that clueless and Causeless?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you keep going on and on about me being a "shill for poon".   But unless I am getting laid based on these posts, that is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have to keep shilling or women will stop doing you; except for your money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you still claim to know why women have sex with me?   You have never met me and don't know any of the women I have taken to bed, but you insist you know why they went there??    That is hilarious.   No, dannyboy, you know no such thing.
Click to expand...

dear; all i need to do is play word games with you for around a hour.  

guys like you have me convinced women are just liars when they claim to want honesty.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i can assure you it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you make claims about something you cannot possibly know.   You do not know one single woman I have taken to bed.  And yet, you are adamant that my having money is the reason they went there.   That is pure nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; just statistical fact.  you should try i sometime.  and, dear, no guy is that hot without any money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the source for your statistical facts?
> 
> Yes, a guy can be that hot without spending money.   It is not about picking someone up in a bar, but about cultivating a friendship that evolves into a physical relationship.   It does not even need to be a serious, long-term relationship.  But it is not about money.  There have been times when I have had little available money and I still had women who would sleep with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> any google search regarding women and money will do; shill for poon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I know that money makes it easier to get women to have sex with you.   But you are insisting that is the only way.   You have said as much, and you insist that all the women I have had sex with did it because I have money.
> 
> No, dannyboy, you are clueless about women.  That is painfully obvious.
Click to expand...

nope; just your red herring, like usual.  i merely don't want to have to put up with lousy "customer service" for free.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear; women would come on to me when i had money.  stop deceiving yourself under any form of Capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so they came on to you when you had money.   That does not mean that women will never sleep with someone without involving money.   And I am not just talking about bar pickups for one night stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i never claimed they did; mr.red herring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you did, Mr. Most Honest.
> 
> I said "LMAO!! I have made a comfortable living for quite a while. But that is not why I have had great women share my bed, I can assure you."
> 
> To which you replied "i can assure you it is".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just a fallacy of composition.  you assume i claim all women are the same; they are not; they are just "slaves to fashion".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet you have insisted in more than one post that money is the reason I have gotten sex.  And did so even though you don't know me or any of the women I have had as lovers.
Click to expand...

money is the reason you have gotten as much sex.  women would come on to me all the time, when i was making good money.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the posts I make here get me laid?   Are you really that stupid?
> 
> I get laid because I can be witty and charming, and because I genuinely love women.   Have I been lied to?   Yes, a few times.  Have all women lied to me?   Absolutely not.
> 
> 
> 
> dear, i am not trying to get laid on this board, merely arguing.  Are you really that clueless and Causeless?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you keep going on and on about me being a "shill for poon".   But unless I am getting laid based on these posts, that is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have to keep shilling or women will stop doing you; except for your money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you still claim to know why women have sex with me?   You have never met me and don't know any of the women I have taken to bed, but you insist you know why they went there??    That is hilarious.   No, dannyboy, you know no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; all i need to do is play word games with you for around a hour.
> 
> guys like you have me convinced women are just liars when they claim to want honesty.
Click to expand...


More meaningless nonsense.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you make claims about something you cannot possibly know.   You do not know one single woman I have taken to bed.  And yet, you are adamant that my having money is the reason they went there.   That is pure nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> nope; just statistical fact.  you should try i sometime.  and, dear, no guy is that hot without any money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the source for your statistical facts?
> 
> Yes, a guy can be that hot without spending money.   It is not about picking someone up in a bar, but about cultivating a friendship that evolves into a physical relationship.   It does not even need to be a serious, long-term relationship.  But it is not about money.  There have been times when I have had little available money and I still had women who would sleep with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> any google search regarding women and money will do; shill for poon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I know that money makes it easier to get women to have sex with you.   But you are insisting that is the only way.   You have said as much, and you insist that all the women I have had sex with did it because I have money.
> 
> No, dannyboy, you are clueless about women.  That is painfully obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; just your red herring, like usual.  i merely don't want to have to put up with lousy "customer service" for free.
Click to expand...


If you are a customer you have to pay.  If you are s good friend & lover, you don't pay and usually get wonderful service.


----------



## WinterBorn

Still insisting you know the motiva


danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so they came on to you when you had money.   That does not mean that women will never sleep with someone without involving money.   And I am not just talking about bar pickups for one night stands.
> 
> 
> 
> i never claimed they did; mr.red herring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you did, Mr. Most Honest.
> 
> I said "LMAO!! I have made a comfortable living for quite a while. But that is not why I have had great women share my bed, I can assure you."
> 
> To which you replied "i can assure you it is".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just a fallacy of composition.  you assume i claim all women are the same; they are not; they are just "slaves to fashion".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet you have insisted in more than one post that money is the reason I have gotten sex.  And did so even though you don't know me or any of the women I have had as lovers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> money is the reason you have gotten as much sex.  women would come on to me all the time, when i was making good money.
Click to expand...


Still insisting you know why women slept with me, when you've never met them?    So much for your vaunted honesty.


----------



## Papageorgio

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, all you probably have is just more money; not more social skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   I have made a comfortable living for quite a while.  But that is not why I have had great women share my bed, I can assure you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are kicking his ass and he comes back for more. I can tell when he gets irritated he starts calling people "dear".
> 
> Interesting how you have cut him up so easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some women claim i don't need any money; i know i do under any form of capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with how badly you are fairing in this argument.v
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> projecting much; you lost every argument we have had.
Click to expand...


He is putting a beating on you that hasn't been seen since Waterloo.

You also aren't bright enough to know when you have lost an argument as seen here.


----------



## Bonzi

danielpalos said:


> they are just "slaves to fashion".


 
what "fashion" is it that women are slaves to?  Please explain because if you mean buying clothes, getting hair done etc. that is wrong.  Any there ARE very attractive, smart women that don't spend a lot of money on their looks....


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are just "slaves to fashion".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what "fashion" is it that women are slaves to?  Please explain because if you mean buying clothes, getting hair done etc. that is wrong.  Any there ARE very attractive, smart women that don't spend a lot of money on their looks....
Click to expand...


Very true.  My girlfriend is a prime example of that.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't have any personality and are unwilling to flirt and be patient, yes you might need money.   I have found women to be most receptive when you make them laugh and when they trust you.
> 
> 
> 
> dear; women would come on to me when i had money.  stop deceiving yourself under any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, so they came on to you when you had money.   That does not mean that women will never sleep with someone without involving money.   And I am not just talking about bar pickups for one night stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i never claimed they did; mr.red herring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you did, Mr. Most Honest.
> 
> I said "LMAO!! I have made a comfortable living for quite a while. But that is not why I have had great women share my bed, I can assure you."
> 
> To which you replied "i can assure you it is".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just a fallacy of composition.  you assume i claim all women are the same; they are not; they are just "slaves to fashion".
> 
> and, i can assure you, you would not be getting as much pussy without your money.  are you claiming you are better than your money?
Click to expand...


I am most certainly better than my money.


----------



## Bonzi

danielpalos said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   I have made a comfortable living for quite a while.  But that is not why I have had great women share my bed, I can assure you.
> 
> 
> 
> i can assure you it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well go start a business and make some money.... problem solved....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you for acknowledging that women are just liars for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> women want what they want.  if women lie to you, oh well.
> but you have already determined in your mind that women will sleep with you if you have money (whether you are paying for them as a professional or "amateur" .... ) then just play by the rules you have already established in your head.
> 
> I have already told you that if a woman finds you attractive, they will likely "reciprocate".
> If this was such a common problem, more men would be agreeing with you, but I have yet to hear one man back you up.
> 
> Am I supposed to believe you are the only honest guy on this message board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, i have been playing by the rules i have established for myself, for several decades now.  I am not shill, like the guys of the opposing view.
> 
> And, dear, i do resort to the fewest fallacies, unlike the shills who disagree.
Click to expand...

 

so you are up front about your intentions, and, feel you are getting (or not getting) screwed because of it....


----------



## Papageorgio

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> women want what they want.  if women lie to you, oh well.
> but you have already determined in your mind that women will sleep with you if you have money (whether you are paying for them as a professional or "amateur" .... ) then just play by the rules you have already established in your head.
> 
> I have already told you that if a woman finds you attractive, they will likely "reciprocate".
> If this was such a common problem, more men would be agreeing with you, but I have yet to hear one man back you up.
> 
> Am I supposed to believe you are the only honest guy on this message board?
> 
> 
> 
> dear, i have been playing by the rules i have established for myself, for several decades now.  I am not shill, like the guys of the opposing view.
> 
> And, dear, i do resort to the fewest fallacies, unlike the shills who disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think the posts I make here get me laid?   Are you really that stupid?
> 
> I get laid because I can be witty and charming, and because I genuinely love women.   Have I been lied to?   Yes, a few times.  Have all women lied to me?   Absolutely not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, i am not trying to get laid on this board, merely arguing.  Are you really that clueless and Causeless?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you keep going on and on about me being a "shill for poon".   But unless I am getting laid based on these posts, that is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have to keep shilling or women will stop doing you; except for your money.
Click to expand...

That's your reality, then it is true. For others, they have a different view and life experience.


----------



## charwin95

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, all you probably have is just more money; not more social skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   I have made a comfortable living for quite a while.  But that is not why I have had great women share my bed, I can assure you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are kicking his ass and he comes back for more. I can tell when he gets irritated he starts calling people "dear".
> 
> Interesting how you have cut him up so easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some women claim i don't need any money; i know i do under any form of capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't have any personality and are unwilling to flirt and be patient, yes you might need money.   I have found women to be most receptive when you make them laugh and when they trust you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; women would come on to me when i had money.  stop deceiving yourself under any form of Capitalism.
Click to expand...


Dude you are inexperience. You make that assumption about women because maybe you only deal with strippers or hookers. In reality YOU are very wrong. I dated tons (with S) both married and single women. They like me not because of my money or my car...But Charming  ( see my screen name Char- ), looks, make them laugh, I tell jokes, my song, my dance( ball room), love my company etc. why women likes me.....Yes that is true some lied (like Winter born mentioned ) If I average it about 98% is all about fun and sex about 2% money. I posted this here before but forgot where. 
If I sat front of Bonzi look her in the eyes and sang her a love song of the 80s with my guitar.......She might fall in love and forget her husband.. LOL. 
If that is TNHarley... She might rape me right there... LOL. 
On the side....women makes me looks younger.... That's the truth.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, i am not trying to get laid on this board, merely arguing.  Are you really that clueless and Causeless?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you keep going on and on about me being a "shill for poon".   But unless I am getting laid based on these posts, that is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have to keep shilling or women will stop doing you; except for your money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you still claim to know why women have sex with me?   You have never met me and don't know any of the women I have taken to bed, but you insist you know why they went there??    That is hilarious.   No, dannyboy, you know no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; all i need to do is play word games with you for around a hour.
> 
> guys like you have me convinced women are just liars when they claim to want honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More meaningless nonsense.
Click to expand...

not enough intellect to respond?  did you know a women actually informed she thought lairs were brighter than honest guys.

i didn't have the heart to tell her, liars are simply not  bright enough to be honest.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope; just statistical fact.  you should try i sometime.  and, dear, no guy is that hot without any money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the source for your statistical facts?
> 
> Yes, a guy can be that hot without spending money.   It is not about picking someone up in a bar, but about cultivating a friendship that evolves into a physical relationship.   It does not even need to be a serious, long-term relationship.  But it is not about money.  There have been times when I have had little available money and I still had women who would sleep with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> any google search regarding women and money will do; shill for poon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I know that money makes it easier to get women to have sex with you.   But you are insisting that is the only way.   You have said as much, and you insist that all the women I have had sex with did it because I have money.
> 
> No, dannyboy, you are clueless about women.  That is painfully obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; just your red herring, like usual.  i merely don't want to have to put up with lousy "customer service" for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are a customer you have to pay.  If you are s good friend & lover, you don't pay and usually get wonderful service.
Click to expand...

yes, i know that; unless you are honest, have good arguments and refuse to play their silly games which Only involve manipulation and not honesty.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> Still insisting you know the motiva
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i never claimed they did; mr.red herring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you did, Mr. Most Honest.
> 
> I said "LMAO!! I have made a comfortable living for quite a while. But that is not why I have had great women share my bed, I can assure you."
> 
> To which you replied "i can assure you it is".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just a fallacy of composition.  you assume i claim all women are the same; they are not; they are just "slaves to fashion".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet you have insisted in more than one post that money is the reason I have gotten sex.  And did so even though you don't know me or any of the women I have had as lovers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> money is the reason you have gotten as much sex.  women would come on to me all the time, when i was making good money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still insisting you know why women slept with me, when you've never met them?    So much for your vaunted honesty.
Click to expand...

women would come on to me all the time, when i was making good money.  why do you believe you are different?

are you going to try to convince money has no bearing or influence under Any form of capitalism?


----------



## danielpalos

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   I have made a comfortable living for quite a while.  But that is not why I have had great women share my bed, I can assure you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are kicking his ass and he comes back for more. I can tell when he gets irritated he starts calling people "dear".
> 
> Interesting how you have cut him up so easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some women claim i don't need any money; i know i do under any form of capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with how badly you are fairing in this argument.v
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> projecting much; you lost every argument we have had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is putting a beating on you that hasn't been seen since Waterloo.
> 
> You also aren't bright enough to know when you have lost an argument as seen here.
Click to expand...

dear; only shills say that.  you come across like a guy who likes to lie to women for sex.


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are just "slaves to fashion".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what "fashion" is it that women are slaves to?  Please explain because if you mean buying clothes, getting hair done etc. that is wrong.  Any there ARE very attractive, smart women that don't spend a lot of money on their looks....
Click to expand...

those are not the Only fashions, dear.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear; women would come on to me when i had money.  stop deceiving yourself under any form of Capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so they came on to you when you had money.   That does not mean that women will never sleep with someone without involving money.   And I am not just talking about bar pickups for one night stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i never claimed they did; mr.red herring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you did, Mr. Most Honest.
> 
> I said "LMAO!! I have made a comfortable living for quite a while. But that is not why I have had great women share my bed, I can assure you."
> 
> To which you replied "i can assure you it is".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just a fallacy of composition.  you assume i claim all women are the same; they are not; they are just "slaves to fashion".
> 
> and, i can assure you, you would not be getting as much pussy without your money.  are you claiming you are better than your money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am most certainly better than my money.
Click to expand...

i thought so too; but i was corrected by capitalism.


----------



## Bonzi

danielpalos said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are just "slaves to fashion".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what "fashion" is it that women are slaves to?  Please explain because if you mean buying clothes, getting hair done etc. that is wrong.  Any there ARE very attractive, smart women that don't spend a lot of money on their looks....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> those are not the Only fashions, dear.
Click to expand...

 
that's why I asked "what fashion" - if you want honest answers you can be a little more clear about what you are saying...........


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i can assure you it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well go start a business and make some money.... problem solved....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you for acknowledging that women are just liars for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> women want what they want.  if women lie to you, oh well.
> but you have already determined in your mind that women will sleep with you if you have money (whether you are paying for them as a professional or "amateur" .... ) then just play by the rules you have already established in your head.
> 
> I have already told you that if a woman finds you attractive, they will likely "reciprocate".
> If this was such a common problem, more men would be agreeing with you, but I have yet to hear one man back you up.
> 
> Am I supposed to believe you are the only honest guy on this message board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, i have been playing by the rules i have established for myself, for several decades now.  I am not shill, like the guys of the opposing view.
> 
> And, dear, i do resort to the fewest fallacies, unlike the shills who disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so you are up front about your intentions, and, feel you are getting (or not getting) screwed because of it....
Click to expand...

actually, yes; women can be honest for sex, why not men.  

why do women put out more sex for liars than honest guys?

And, all those women complaining they can't find nice guys is due to lousy, female intuition.


----------



## danielpalos

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, i have been playing by the rules i have established for myself, for several decades now.  I am not shill, like the guys of the opposing view.
> 
> And, dear, i do resort to the fewest fallacies, unlike the shills who disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the posts I make here get me laid?   Are you really that stupid?
> 
> I get laid because I can be witty and charming, and because I genuinely love women.   Have I been lied to?   Yes, a few times.  Have all women lied to me?   Absolutely not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, i am not trying to get laid on this board, merely arguing.  Are you really that clueless and Causeless?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you keep going on and on about me being a "shill for poon".   But unless I am getting laid based on these posts, that is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have to keep shilling or women will stop doing you; except for your money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's your reality, then it is true. For others, they have a different view and life experience.
Click to expand...

or, they are just liars under any form of capitalism.


----------



## Bonzi

charwin95 said:


> If I sat front of Bonzi look her in the eyes and sang her a love song of the 80s with my guitar.......She might fall in love and forget her husband.. LOL.
> If that is TNHarley... She might rape me right there... LOL.
> On the side....women makes me looks younger.... That's the truth.


 
And I have no clue what to make of this..... intriguing as it may be...


----------



## danielpalos

charwin95 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!   I have made a comfortable living for quite a while.  But that is not why I have had great women share my bed, I can assure you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are kicking his ass and he comes back for more. I can tell when he gets irritated he starts calling people "dear".
> 
> Interesting how you have cut him up so easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some women claim i don't need any money; i know i do under any form of capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't have any personality and are unwilling to flirt and be patient, yes you might need money.   I have found women to be most receptive when you make them laugh and when they trust you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; women would come on to me when i had money.  stop deceiving yourself under any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude you are inexperience. You make that assumption about women because maybe you only deal with strippers or hookers. In reality YOU are very wrong. I dated tons (with S) both married and single women. They like me not because of my money or my car...But Charming  ( see my screen name Char- ), looks, make them laugh, I tell jokes, my song, my dance( ball room), love my company etc. why women likes me.....Yes that is true some lied (like Winter born mentioned ) If I average it about 98% is all about fun and sex about 2% money. I posted this here before but forgot where.
> If I sat front of Bonzi look her in the eyes and sang her a love song of the 80s with my guitar.......She might fall in love and forget her husband.. LOL.
> If that is TNHarley... She might rape me right there... LOL.
> On the side....women makes me looks younger.... That's the truth.
Click to expand...

dear, fame or fortune are relatively similar.  

women would come on to me when i had money without having to "perform" for women.  stop deceiving yourself under any form of Capitalism.


----------



## Bonzi

danielpalos said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> well go start a business and make some money.... problem solved....
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for acknowledging that women are just liars for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> women want what they want.  if women lie to you, oh well.
> but you have already determined in your mind that women will sleep with you if you have money (whether you are paying for them as a professional or "amateur" .... ) then just play by the rules you have already established in your head.
> 
> I have already told you that if a woman finds you attractive, they will likely "reciprocate".
> If this was such a common problem, more men would be agreeing with you, but I have yet to hear one man back you up.
> 
> Am I supposed to believe you are the only honest guy on this message board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, i have been playing by the rules i have established for myself, for several decades now.  I am not shill, like the guys of the opposing view.
> 
> And, dear, i do resort to the fewest fallacies, unlike the shills who disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so you are up front about your intentions, and, feel you are getting (or not getting) screwed because of it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, yes; women can be honest for sex, why not men.
> 
> why do women put out more sex for liars than honest guys?
> 
> And, all those women complaining they can't find nice guys is due to lousy, female intuition.
Click to expand...

 
everyone lies.  are you insane?
if we all just came out with 100% truth no one would be with anyone else.
we'd all be huddled up in the corner in fetal positions....


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are just "slaves to fashion".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what "fashion" is it that women are slaves to?  Please explain because if you mean buying clothes, getting hair done etc. that is wrong.  Any there ARE very attractive, smart women that don't spend a lot of money on their looks....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> those are not the Only fashions, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's why I asked "what fashion" - if you want honest answers you can be a little more clear about what you are saying...........
Click to expand...

Any fashion dear; i am not resorting to anecdotes but concepts merely because my male intuition has to superior to women's failed intuition, every time it come up.


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for acknowledging that women are just liars for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> women want what they want.  if women lie to you, oh well.
> but you have already determined in your mind that women will sleep with you if you have money (whether you are paying for them as a professional or "amateur" .... ) then just play by the rules you have already established in your head.
> 
> I have already told you that if a woman finds you attractive, they will likely "reciprocate".
> If this was such a common problem, more men would be agreeing with you, but I have yet to hear one man back you up.
> 
> Am I supposed to believe you are the only honest guy on this message board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, i have been playing by the rules i have established for myself, for several decades now.  I am not shill, like the guys of the opposing view.
> 
> And, dear, i do resort to the fewest fallacies, unlike the shills who disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so you are up front about your intentions, and, feel you are getting (or not getting) screwed because of it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, yes; women can be honest for sex, why not men.
> 
> why do women put out more sex for liars than honest guys?
> 
> And, all those women complaining they can't find nice guys is due to lousy, female intuition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> everyone lies.  are you insane?
> if we all just came out with 100% truth no one would be with anyone else.
> we'd all be huddled up in the corner in fetal positions....
Click to expand...

you miss the point dear; women claim to want honesty (and equality) but don't want to do anything for it.


----------



## danielpalos

yup, the liars are the slow ones.


----------



## Bonzi

danielpalos said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are kicking his ass and he comes back for more. I can tell when he gets irritated he starts calling people "dear".
> 
> Interesting how you have cut him up so easily.
> 
> 
> 
> some women claim i don't need any money; i know i do under any form of capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't have any personality and are unwilling to flirt and be patient, yes you might need money.   I have found women to be most receptive when you make them laugh and when they trust you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; women would come on to me when i had money.  stop deceiving yourself under any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude you are inexperience. You make that assumption about women because maybe you only deal with strippers or hookers. In reality YOU are very wrong. I dated tons (with S) both married and single women. They like me not because of my money or my car...But Charming  ( see my screen name Char- ), looks, make them laugh, I tell jokes, my song, my dance( ball room), love my company etc. why women likes me.....Yes that is true some lied (like Winter born mentioned ) If I average it about 98% is all about fun and sex about 2% money. I posted this here before but forgot where.
> If I sat front of Bonzi look her in the eyes and sang her a love song of the 80s with my guitar.......She might fall in love and forget her husband.. LOL.
> If that is TNHarley... She might rape me right there... LOL.
> On the side....women makes me looks younger.... That's the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, fame or fortune are relatively similar.
> 
> women would come on to me when i had money without having to "perform" for women.  stop deceiving yourself under any form of Capitalism.
Click to expand...

 
I can tell you daniel, I have never been attracted to men with money.... if they have a good personality and can make good conversation and I think they are attractive in other ways, I will want to spend time with them.  I don't care if it's just sitting on a park bench or watching TV at someone's house.  No need for money.


----------



## Bonzi

danielpalos said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> women want what they want.  if women lie to you, oh well.
> but you have already determined in your mind that women will sleep with you if you have money (whether you are paying for them as a professional or "amateur" .... ) then just play by the rules you have already established in your head.
> 
> I have already told you that if a woman finds you attractive, they will likely "reciprocate".
> If this was such a common problem, more men would be agreeing with you, but I have yet to hear one man back you up.
> 
> Am I supposed to believe you are the only honest guy on this message board?
> 
> 
> 
> dear, i have been playing by the rules i have established for myself, for several decades now.  I am not shill, like the guys of the opposing view.
> 
> And, dear, i do resort to the fewest fallacies, unlike the shills who disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so you are up front about your intentions, and, feel you are getting (or not getting) screwed because of it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, yes; women can be honest for sex, why not men.
> 
> why do women put out more sex for liars than honest guys?
> 
> And, all those women complaining they can't find nice guys is due to lousy, female intuition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> everyone lies.  are you insane?
> if we all just came out with 100% truth no one would be with anyone else.
> we'd all be huddled up in the corner in fetal positions....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you miss the point dear; women claim to want honesty (and equality) but don't want to do anything for it.
Click to expand...

 
honesty and equality should be a given - equality is never 100% in the same direction either.  Give and take in various circumstances.  You should not have to "earn" or "do something" for it.  That is conditional love.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the source for your statistical facts?
> 
> Yes, a guy can be that hot without spending money.   It is not about picking someone up in a bar, but about cultivating a friendship that evolves into a physical relationship.   It does not even need to be a serious, long-term relationship.  But it is not about money.  There have been times when I have had little available money and I still had women who would sleep with me.
> 
> 
> 
> any google search regarding women and money will do; shill for poon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I know that money makes it easier to get women to have sex with you.   But you are insisting that is the only way.   You have said as much, and you insist that all the women I have had sex with did it because I have money.
> 
> No, dannyboy, you are clueless about women.  That is painfully obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; just your red herring, like usual.  i merely don't want to have to put up with lousy "customer service" for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are a customer you have to pay.  If you are s good friend & lover, you don't pay and usually get wonderful service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, i know that; unless you are honest, have good arguments and refuse to play their silly games which Only involve manipulation and not honesty.
Click to expand...


I have been honest with every women I have been with.    It doesn't take lying or trickery and it doesn't take money.  

The success I have had is because I am a likable guy, I'm compassionate, witty, and a good listener.   Plus they seem to like my imagination.    A key factor is that they recognize I am not just out for what I can get, but want them to enjoy things too.


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> some women claim i don't need any money; i know i do under any form of capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't have any personality and are unwilling to flirt and be patient, yes you might need money.   I have found women to be most receptive when you make them laugh and when they trust you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; women would come on to me when i had money.  stop deceiving yourself under any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude you are inexperience. You make that assumption about women because maybe you only deal with strippers or hookers. In reality YOU are very wrong. I dated tons (with S) both married and single women. They like me not because of my money or my car...But Charming  ( see my screen name Char- ), looks, make them laugh, I tell jokes, my song, my dance( ball room), love my company etc. why women likes me.....Yes that is true some lied (like Winter born mentioned ) If I average it about 98% is all about fun and sex about 2% money. I posted this here before but forgot where.
> If I sat front of Bonzi look her in the eyes and sang her a love song of the 80s with my guitar.......She might fall in love and forget her husband.. LOL.
> If that is TNHarley... She might rape me right there... LOL.
> On the side....women makes me looks younger.... That's the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, fame or fortune are relatively similar.
> 
> women would come on to me when i had money without having to "perform" for women.  stop deceiving yourself under any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can tell you daniel, I have never been attracted to men with money.... if they have a good personality and can make good conversation and I think they are attractive in other ways, I will want to spend time with them.  I don't care if it's just sitting on a park bench or watching TV at someone's house.  No need for money.
Click to expand...

all women claim that; most are just liars under Any form of Capitalism.


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, i have been playing by the rules i have established for myself, for several decades now.  I am not shill, like the guys of the opposing view.
> 
> And, dear, i do resort to the fewest fallacies, unlike the shills who disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you are up front about your intentions, and, feel you are getting (or not getting) screwed because of it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, yes; women can be honest for sex, why not men.
> 
> why do women put out more sex for liars than honest guys?
> 
> And, all those women complaining they can't find nice guys is due to lousy, female intuition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> everyone lies.  are you insane?
> if we all just came out with 100% truth no one would be with anyone else.
> we'd all be huddled up in the corner in fetal positions....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you miss the point dear; women claim to want honesty (and equality) but don't want to do anything for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> honesty and equality should be a given - equality is never 100% in the same direction either.  Give and take in various circumstances.  You should not have to "earn" or "do something" for it.  That is conditional love.
Click to expand...

dear; it is also called, a two-way street.  unlike women's, one way street they prefer while claiming to want equality.


----------



## Papageorgio

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you keep going on and on about me being a "shill for poon".   But unless I am getting laid based on these posts, that is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> you have to keep shilling or women will stop doing you; except for your money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you still claim to know why women have sex with me?   You have never met me and don't know any of the women I have taken to bed, but you insist you know why they went there??    That is hilarious.   No, dannyboy, you know no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; all i need to do is play word games with you for around a hour.
> 
> guys like you have me convinced women are just liars when they claim to want honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More meaningless nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't have the heart to tell her, liars are simply not  bright enough to be honest.
Click to expand...


So you lied to her. LOL!! you are not very bright.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> any google search regarding women and money will do; shill for poon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know that money makes it easier to get women to have sex with you.   But you are insisting that is the only way.   You have said as much, and you insist that all the women I have had sex with did it because I have money.
> 
> No, dannyboy, you are clueless about women.  That is painfully obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; just your red herring, like usual.  i merely don't want to have to put up with lousy "customer service" for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are a customer you have to pay.  If you are s good friend & lover, you don't pay and usually get wonderful service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, i know that; unless you are honest, have good arguments and refuse to play their silly games which Only involve manipulation and not honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been honest with every women I have been with.    It doesn't take lying or trickery and it doesn't take money.
> 
> The success I have had is because I am a likable guy, I'm compassionate, witty, and a good listener.   Plus they seem to like my imagination.    A key factor is that they recognize I am not just out for what I can get, but want them to enjoy things too.
Click to expand...

No, dear, you haven't.  No one who resorts to as many diversions is that honest.


----------



## danielpalos

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have to keep shilling or women will stop doing you; except for your money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you still claim to know why women have sex with me?   You have never met me and don't know any of the women I have taken to bed, but you insist you know why they went there??    That is hilarious.   No, dannyboy, you know no such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; all i need to do is play word games with you for around a hour.
> 
> guys like you have me convinced women are just liars when they claim to want honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More meaningless nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't have the heart to tell her, liars are simply not  bright enough to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you lied to her. LOL!! you are not very bright.
Click to expand...

nope; liars really are not that bright, or they wouldn't need to lie.


----------



## Papageorgio

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are kicking his ass and he comes back for more. I can tell when he gets irritated he starts calling people "dear".
> 
> Interesting how you have cut him up so easily.
> 
> 
> 
> some women claim i don't need any money; i know i do under any form of capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with how badly you are fairing in this argument.v
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> projecting much; you lost every argument we have had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is putting a beating on you that hasn't been seen since Waterloo.
> 
> You also aren't bright enough to know when you have lost an argument as seen here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; only shills say that.  you come across like a guy who likes to lie to women for sex.
Click to expand...


I don't lie and I don't need to lie for sex. Are you really as shallow as you are coming across?


----------



## Papageorgio

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you still claim to know why women have sex with me?   You have never met me and don't know any of the women I have taken to bed, but you insist you know why they went there??    That is hilarious.   No, dannyboy, you know no such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> dear; all i need to do is play word games with you for around a hour.
> 
> guys like you have me convinced women are just liars when they claim to want honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More meaningless nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't have the heart to tell her, liars are simply not  bright enough to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you lied to her. LOL!! you are not very bright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; liars really are not that bright, or they wouldn't need to lie.
Click to expand...


That flew right over your head, didn't it.


----------



## danielpalos

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> some women claim i don't need any money; i know i do under any form of capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with how badly you are fairing in this argument.v
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> projecting much; you lost every argument we have had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is putting a beating on you that hasn't been seen since Waterloo.
> 
> You also aren't bright enough to know when you have lost an argument as seen here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; only shills say that.  you come across like a guy who likes to lie to women for sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't lie and I don't need to lie for sex. Are you really as shallow as you are coming across?
Click to expand...

dear, you lost all of your arguments.  and, those of your point of view tend to populate the "intellectual lightweight" section of the board.


----------



## Papageorgio

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with how badly you are fairing in this argument.v
> 
> 
> 
> projecting much; you lost every argument we have had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is putting a beating on you that hasn't been seen since Waterloo.
> 
> You also aren't bright enough to know when you have lost an argument as seen here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; only shills say that.  you come across like a guy who likes to lie to women for sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't lie and I don't need to lie for sex. Are you really as shallow as you are coming across?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, you lost all of your arguments.  and, those of your point of view tend to populate the "intellectual lightweight" section of the board.
Click to expand...


LOL! You have had your ass handed to you on this thread by everyone, you are the lightweight.


----------



## Sallow

Bonzi said:


> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......



I just want a freakin beer and a sammich!


----------



## Bonzi

Sallow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want a freakin beer and a sammich!
Click to expand...

 
not much to ask for.  I cook for my husband every night and also wait on him (most of the time....) - oh and we do go out to eat once or twice a week.....


----------



## Sallow

Bonzi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want a freakin beer and a sammich!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not much to ask for.  I cook for my husband every night and also wait on him (most of the time....) - oh and we do go out to eat once or twice a week.....
Click to expand...

Waited for my girlfriend last night (She's been working late but mostly insists we eat together), she came home around 11 with Mickey D's for herself and none for me.

Was pissed..


----------



## Bonzi

Sallow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want a freakin beer and a sammich!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not much to ask for.  I cook for my husband every night and also wait on him (most of the time....) - oh and we do go out to eat once or twice a week.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waited for my girlfriend last night (She's been work late but mostly insists we eat together), she came home around 11 with Mickey D's for herself and none for me.
> 
> Was pissed..
Click to expand...

 
... not a keeper.... I used to be like that .... I found a man that put his foot down... I used to get away with all kinds of selfish shit......


----------



## Sallow

Bonzi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want a freakin beer and a sammich!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not much to ask for.  I cook for my husband every night and also wait on him (most of the time....) - oh and we do go out to eat once or twice a week.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waited for my girlfriend last night (She's been work late but mostly insists we eat together), she came home around 11 with Mickey D's for herself and none for me.
> 
> Was pissed..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... not a keeper.... I used to be like that .... I found a man that put his foot down... I used to get away with all kinds of selfish shit......
Click to expand...


Meh. She's mostly okay.


----------



## Bonzi

Sallow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want a freakin beer and a sammich!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not much to ask for.  I cook for my husband every night and also wait on him (most of the time....) - oh and we do go out to eat once or twice a week.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waited for my girlfriend last night (She's been work late but mostly insists we eat together), she came home around 11 with Mickey D's for herself and none for me.
> 
> Was pissed..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... not a keeper.... I used to be like that .... I found a man that put his foot down... I used to get away with all kinds of selfish shit......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh. She's mostly okay.
Click to expand...

 
you might get bored if she was too subservient


----------



## charwin95

danielpalos said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are kicking his ass and he comes back for more. I can tell when he gets irritated he starts calling people "dear".
> 
> Interesting how you have cut him up so easily.
> 
> 
> 
> some women claim i don't need any money; i know i do under any form of capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't have any personality and are unwilling to flirt and be patient, yes you might need money.   I have found women to be most receptive when you make them laugh and when they trust you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; women would come on to me when i had money.  stop deceiving yourself under any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude you are inexperience. You make that assumption about women because maybe you only deal with strippers or hookers. In reality YOU are very wrong. I dated tons (with S) both married and single women. They like me not because of my money or my car...But Charming  ( see my screen name Char- ), looks, make them laugh, I tell jokes, my song, my dance( ball room), love my company etc. why women likes me.....Yes that is true some lied (like Winter born mentioned ) If I average it about 98% is all about fun and sex about 2% money. I posted this here before but forgot where.
> If I sat front of Bonzi look her in the eyes and sang her a love song of the 80s with my guitar.......She might fall in love and forget her husband.. LOL.
> If that is TNHarley... She might rape me right there... LOL.
> On the side....women makes me looks younger.... That's the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, fame or fortune are relatively similar.
> 
> women would come on to me when i had money without having to "perform" for women.  stop deceiving yourself under any form of Capitalism.
Click to expand...


Just like what I've just said. Your experience is about women that works at nude bar.  How do women know if and when you have money? Because you are flashing your one dollar bill and the stripper will come to you. If they don't they will not come to you. That is your life. 
The perform is just an extra and is not a regular thing that I normally do.


----------



## Papageorgio

My wife and I have a good relationship. I will call her on my way home from work and ask her if I need to stop and get anything for dinner. Most of the time the dinner is already. If found giving, humor and forgiving work best for us.


----------



## charwin95

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with how badly you are fairing in this argument.v
> 
> 
> 
> projecting much; you lost every argument we have had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is putting a beating on you that hasn't been seen since Waterloo.
> 
> You also aren't bright enough to know when you have lost an argument as seen here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; only shills say that.  you come across like a guy who likes to lie to women for sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't lie and I don't need to lie for sex. Are you really as shallow as you are coming across?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, you lost all of your arguments.  and, those of your point of view tend to populate the "intellectual lightweight" section of the board.
Click to expand...


Dude... YOU are the lightweight. You have very little or no experience in life about women. Get real.


----------



## Bonzi

He can not be reasoned with....


----------



## danielpalos

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> projecting much; you lost every argument we have had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is putting a beating on you that hasn't been seen since Waterloo.
> 
> You also aren't bright enough to know when you have lost an argument as seen here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; only shills say that.  you come across like a guy who likes to lie to women for sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't lie and I don't need to lie for sex. Are you really as shallow as you are coming across?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, you lost all of your arguments.  and, those of your point of view tend to populate the "intellectual lightweight" section of the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! You have had your ass handed to you on this thread by everyone, you are the lightweight.
Click to expand...

only if you prefer fallacies.  no one has "handed me my ass" on this thread or this board regarding arguments.  only shills don't mind lying and claiming they are not all talk and mostly no action.


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want a freakin beer and a sammich!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not much to ask for.  I cook for my husband every night and also wait on him (most of the time....) - oh and we do go out to eat once or twice a week.....
Click to expand...

decent income?  would your marriage be the same without money.


----------



## danielpalos

Sallow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want a freakin beer and a sammich!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not much to ask for.  I cook for my husband every night and also wait on him (most of the time....) - oh and we do go out to eat once or twice a week.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Waited for my girlfriend last night (She's been working late but mostly insists we eat together), she came home around 11 with Mickey D's for herself and none for me.
> 
> Was pissed..
Click to expand...

just insist she practice equality.


----------



## Bonzi

danielpalos said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want a freakin beer and a sammich!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not much to ask for.  I cook for my husband every night and also wait on him (most of the time....) - oh and we do go out to eat once or twice a week.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> decent income?  would your marriage be the same without money.
Click to expand...

 
yes.  why wouldn't it be?  I didn't marry my husband for $


----------



## danielpalos

charwin95 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> some women claim i don't need any money; i know i do under any form of capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't have any personality and are unwilling to flirt and be patient, yes you might need money.   I have found women to be most receptive when you make them laugh and when they trust you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; women would come on to me when i had money.  stop deceiving yourself under any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude you are inexperience. You make that assumption about women because maybe you only deal with strippers or hookers. In reality YOU are very wrong. I dated tons (with S) both married and single women. They like me not because of my money or my car...But Charming  ( see my screen name Char- ), looks, make them laugh, I tell jokes, my song, my dance( ball room), love my company etc. why women likes me.....Yes that is true some lied (like Winter born mentioned ) If I average it about 98% is all about fun and sex about 2% money. I posted this here before but forgot where.
> If I sat front of Bonzi look her in the eyes and sang her a love song of the 80s with my guitar.......She might fall in love and forget her husband.. LOL.
> If that is TNHarley... She might rape me right there... LOL.
> On the side....women makes me looks younger.... That's the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, fame or fortune are relatively similar.
> 
> women would come on to me when i had money without having to "perform" for women.  stop deceiving yourself under any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like what I've just said. Your experience is about women that works at nude bar.  How do women know if and when you have money? Because you are flashing your one dollar bill and the stripper will come to you. If they don't they will not come to you. That is your life.
> The perform is just an extra and is not a regular thing that I normally do.
Click to expand...


women always are more ambitious and proactive when capital is involved.  only the clueless and the Causeless don't know that.  shills do, but they just lie about it.


----------



## Bonzi

not true shut your pie hole!


----------



## danielpalos

Papageorgio said:


> My wife and I have a good relationship. I will call her on my way home from work and ask her if I need to stop and get anything for dinner. Most of the time the dinner is already. If found giving, humor and forgiving work best for us.


how old are you and how long have you been married?


----------



## danielpalos

charwin95 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> projecting much; you lost every argument we have had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is putting a beating on you that hasn't been seen since Waterloo.
> 
> You also aren't bright enough to know when you have lost an argument as seen here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; only shills say that.  you come across like a guy who likes to lie to women for sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't lie and I don't need to lie for sex. Are you really as shallow as you are coming across?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, you lost all of your arguments.  and, those of your point of view tend to populate the "intellectual lightweight" section of the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude... YOU are the lightweight. You have very little or no experience in life about women. Get real.
Click to expand...

projecting much?


----------



## Papageorgio

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is putting a beating on you that hasn't been seen since Waterloo.
> 
> You also aren't bright enough to know when you have lost an argument as seen here.
> 
> 
> 
> dear; only shills say that.  you come across like a guy who likes to lie to women for sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't lie and I don't need to lie for sex. Are you really as shallow as you are coming across?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, you lost all of your arguments.  and, those of your point of view tend to populate the "intellectual lightweight" section of the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! You have had your ass handed to you on this thread by everyone, you are the lightweight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only if you prefer fallacies.  no one has "handed me my ass" on this thread or this board regarding arguments.  only shills don't mind lying and claiming they are not all talk and mostly no action.
Click to expand...

 You are a shill and it is obvious you are lying dear. Everyone of your posts qualify as


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> He can not be reasoned with....


yes, i can; i simply practice getting good at discovering fallacies.  only those who are full of fallacy don't resort to reason, dear.


----------



## Papageorgio

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and I have a good relationship. I will call her on my way home from work and ask her if I need to stop and get anything for dinner. Most of the time the dinner is already. If found giving, humor and forgiving work best for us.
> 
> 
> 
> how old are you and how long have you been married?
Click to expand...


Almost 35 years and how long and how many times have you been married?


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want a freakin beer and a sammich!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not much to ask for.  I cook for my husband every night and also wait on him (most of the time....) - oh and we do go out to eat once or twice a week.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> decent income?  would your marriage be the same without money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes.  why wouldn't it be?  I didn't marry my husband for $
Click to expand...

only shills appeal to ignorance of a fact of life.  he did have an income.


----------



## danielpalos

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear; only shills say that.  you come across like a guy who likes to lie to women for sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't lie and I don't need to lie for sex. Are you really as shallow as you are coming across?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, you lost all of your arguments.  and, those of your point of view tend to populate the "intellectual lightweight" section of the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! You have had your ass handed to you on this thread by everyone, you are the lightweight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only if you prefer fallacies.  no one has "handed me my ass" on this thread or this board regarding arguments.  only shills don't mind lying and claiming they are not all talk and mostly no action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a shill and it is obvious you are lying dear. Everyone of your posts qualify as
Click to expand...

what is obvious is that you are shill and have no valid arguments.  simply claiming you do is an appeal to ignorance.


----------



## danielpalos

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and I have a good relationship. I will call her on my way home from work and ask her if I need to stop and get anything for dinner. Most of the time the dinner is already. If found giving, humor and forgiving work best for us.
> 
> 
> 
> how old are you and how long have you been married?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost 35 years and how long and how many times have you been married?
Click to expand...

how old are you in your picture?  lying about your age or are you merely 35 years old and claiming you have more wisdom than your elders.

i was married once for about ten years.


----------



## Papageorgio

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and I have a good relationship. I will call her on my way home from work and ask her if I need to stop and get anything for dinner. Most of the time the dinner is already. If found giving, humor and forgiving work best for us.
> 
> 
> 
> how old are you and how long have you been married?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost 35 years and how long and how many times have you been married?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how old are you in your picture?  lying about your age or are you merely 35 years old and claiming you have more wisdom than your elders.
> 
> i was married once for about ten years.
Click to expand...


I have been married for 35 years that isn't my age. 
The avatar is Ethan Embry who played Rusty Griswold in Vegas Vacation and in the movie he posed as Nick Papageorgio.


----------



## WinterBorn

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear; only shills say that.  you come across like a guy who likes to lie to women for sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't lie and I don't need to lie for sex. Are you really as shallow as you are coming across?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, you lost all of your arguments.  and, those of your point of view tend to populate the "intellectual lightweight" section of the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! You have had your ass handed to you on this thread by everyone, you are the lightweight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only if you prefer fallacies.  no one has "handed me my ass" on this thread or this board regarding arguments.  only shills don't mind lying and claiming they are not all talk and mostly no action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a shill and it is obvious you are lying dear. Everyone of your posts qualify as
Click to expand...


Of course he is lying.   He has been lying all over these threads.


----------



## Papageorgio

Bonzi said:


> not true shut your pie hole!



He is a guy that doesn't understand women, basic emotions and what the real world is all about. He looks for the bad in every relationship and because his life focuses on the almighty dollar and thinks every one does the same. 
He can't hold onto a real relationship because he has a poor self image. He believes that women can't like him and instead of finding out what he is doing wrong, he blames his lack of money.


----------



## Papageorgio

WinterBorn said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't lie and I don't need to lie for sex. Are you really as shallow as you are coming across?
> 
> 
> 
> dear, you lost all of your arguments.  and, those of your point of view tend to populate the "intellectual lightweight" section of the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! You have had your ass handed to you on this thread by everyone, you are the lightweight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only if you prefer fallacies.  no one has "handed me my ass" on this thread or this board regarding arguments.  only shills don't mind lying and claiming they are not all talk and mostly no action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a shill and it is obvious you are lying dear. Everyone of your posts qualify as
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course he is lying.   He has been lying all over these threads.
Click to expand...


I like when he call you dear, that's when you know he is losing it.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't have any personality and are unwilling to flirt and be patient, yes you might need money.   I have found women to be most receptive when you make them laugh and when they trust you.
> 
> 
> 
> dear; women would come on to me when i had money.  stop deceiving yourself under any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude you are inexperience. You make that assumption about women because maybe you only deal with strippers or hookers. In reality YOU are very wrong. I dated tons (with S) both married and single women. They like me not because of my money or my car...But Charming  ( see my screen name Char- ), looks, make them laugh, I tell jokes, my song, my dance( ball room), love my company etc. why women likes me.....Yes that is true some lied (like Winter born mentioned ) If I average it about 98% is all about fun and sex about 2% money. I posted this here before but forgot where.
> If I sat front of Bonzi look her in the eyes and sang her a love song of the 80s with my guitar.......She might fall in love and forget her husband.. LOL.
> If that is TNHarley... She might rape me right there... LOL.
> On the side....women makes me looks younger.... That's the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, fame or fortune are relatively similar.
> 
> women would come on to me when i had money without having to "perform" for women.  stop deceiving yourself under any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like what I've just said. Your experience is about women that works at nude bar.  How do women know if and when you have money? Because you are flashing your one dollar bill and the stripper will come to you. If they don't they will not come to you. That is your life.
> The perform is just an extra and is not a regular thing that I normally do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> women always are more ambitious and proactive when capital is involved.  only the clueless and the Causeless don't know that.  shills do, but they just lie about it.
Click to expand...


Daniel, dear Daniel, your ineptitude is obvious.  And as for your claims of honesty, you have blown that away yourself.

You have claimed to know when women are lying about wanting a serious relationship.   There is no way you could know that.  None.   So that is a lie.

You have claimed to know the motivation behind the women I have slept with.  You don't know them at all.   And yet you have insisted it was about money in my specific case.  Another lie.


Here is the painful truth where you are concerned, dannyboy.   You have shown, repeatedly, that you will not admit when you are wrong.  You have also said that you have very low numbers of sex partners and little experience.  Since you cannot admit that those low numbers are your fault, you insist on trying to blame everyone else.   Women lie.  Men lie.  But you do not.  You have tried to make it sound as though your integrity or honesty is what kept you from getting laid.  But hell, you threw away your honesty over something as trivial as an online debate.   You would certainly toss it for a chance to get laid.

But of telling yourself that you are too honest and that everyone else is lying and having to buy sex gets you thru the night (alone), then keep telling yourself that lie.   But no one is buying that tired load of horsecrap.

As for my being an intellectual inferior to you, I am the one who explained the definitions of words and phrases you used.  You used them in error and kept trying to use them.   You also have used as many logical fallacies as anyone in these forums.   Over and over you did so.   So you might not be surprised to learn that I do not consider myself inferior to you in any way.   I have trounced you in these discussions and you have dodged my questions over and over.

But now I am tired of your repeating the same nonsense.   Maybe some fools buy your pseudo-intellectual blabbering, but I see through it quite clearly.


----------



## WinterBorn

Papageorgio said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, you lost all of your arguments.  and, those of your point of view tend to populate the "intellectual lightweight" section of the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! You have had your ass handed to you on this thread by everyone, you are the lightweight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only if you prefer fallacies.  no one has "handed me my ass" on this thread or this board regarding arguments.  only shills don't mind lying and claiming they are not all talk and mostly no action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a shill and it is obvious you are lying dear. Everyone of your posts qualify as
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course he is lying.   He has been lying all over these threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like when he call you dear, that's when you know he is losing it.
Click to expand...


I noticed that.  And he was doing it more and more.   He also doesn't like others pointing out his use of logical fallacies.  He likes to think he sounds smart when he uses them, but he is using a couple of them inaccurately.   But at least he stopped using "cognitive dissonance".  Once I explained the actual definition of the phrase, he realized he had been looking even more foolish.

Eh, he was fun for a while.  But I think I am done humiliating him.   Someone else can play with him for a while.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't lie and I don't need to lie for sex. Are you really as shallow as you are coming across?
> 
> 
> 
> dear, you lost all of your arguments.  and, those of your point of view tend to populate the "intellectual lightweight" section of the board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! You have had your ass handed to you on this thread by everyone, you are the lightweight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only if you prefer fallacies.  no one has "handed me my ass" on this thread or this board regarding arguments.  only shills don't mind lying and claiming they are not all talk and mostly no action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a shill and it is obvious you are lying dear. Everyone of your posts qualify as
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course he is lying.   He has been lying all over these threads.
Click to expand...

not me; i resort to the fewest fallacies; unlike those of the opposing view.


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> not true shut your pie hole!


yup, it is true:

7 Reasons Why Women Are Attracted to Rich Men ...

shut your pie hole!


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear; women would come on to me when i had money.  stop deceiving yourself under any form of Capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude you are inexperience. You make that assumption about women because maybe you only deal with strippers or hookers. In reality YOU are very wrong. I dated tons (with S) both married and single women. They like me not because of my money or my car...But Charming  ( see my screen name Char- ), looks, make them laugh, I tell jokes, my song, my dance( ball room), love my company etc. why women likes me.....Yes that is true some lied (like Winter born mentioned ) If I average it about 98% is all about fun and sex about 2% money. I posted this here before but forgot where.
> If I sat front of Bonzi look her in the eyes and sang her a love song of the 80s with my guitar.......She might fall in love and forget her husband.. LOL.
> If that is TNHarley... She might rape me right there... LOL.
> On the side....women makes me looks younger.... That's the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, fame or fortune are relatively similar.
> 
> women would come on to me when i had money without having to "perform" for women.  stop deceiving yourself under any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like what I've just said. Your experience is about women that works at nude bar.  How do women know if and when you have money? Because you are flashing your one dollar bill and the stripper will come to you. If they don't they will not come to you. That is your life.
> The perform is just an extra and is not a regular thing that I normally do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> women always are more ambitious and proactive when capital is involved.  only the clueless and the Causeless don't know that.  shills do, but they just lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Daniel, dear Daniel, your ineptitude is obvious.  And as for your claims of honesty, you have blown that away yourself.
> 
> You have claimed to know when women are lying about wanting a serious relationship.   There is no way you could know that.  None.   So that is a lie.
> 
> You have claimed to know the motivation behind the women I have slept with.  You don't know them at all.   And yet you have insisted it was about money in my specific case.  Another lie.
> 
> 
> Here is the painful truth where you are concerned, dannyboy.   You have shown, repeatedly, that you will not admit when you are wrong.  You have also said that you have very low numbers of sex partners and little experience.  Since you cannot admit that those low numbers are your fault, you insist on trying to blame everyone else.   Women lie.  Men lie.  But you do not.  You have tried to make it sound as though your integrity or honesty is what kept you from getting laid.  But hell, you threw away your honesty over something as trivial as an online debate.   You would certainly toss it for a chance to get laid.
> 
> But of telling yourself that you are too honest and that everyone else is lying and having to buy sex gets you thru the night (alone), then keep telling yourself that lie.   But no one is buying that tired load of horsecrap.
> 
> As for my being an intellectual inferior to you, I am the one who explained the definitions of words and phrases you used.  You used them in error and kept trying to use them.   You also have used as many logical fallacies as anyone in these forums.   Over and over you did so.   So you might not be surprised to learn that I do not consider myself inferior to you in any way.   I have trounced you in these discussions and you have dodged my questions over and over.
> 
> But now I am tired of your repeating the same nonsense.   Maybe some fools buy your pseudo-intellectual blabbering, but I see through it quite clearly.
Click to expand...

dear, it is Only a lie for shills.  

some of us have already gotten pretty good at discovering fallacies merely not resort to fallacy while "diagnosing the Body politic".


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! You have had your ass handed to you on this thread by everyone, you are the lightweight.
> 
> 
> 
> only if you prefer fallacies.  no one has "handed me my ass" on this thread or this board regarding arguments.  only shills don't mind lying and claiming they are not all talk and mostly no action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a shill and it is obvious you are lying dear. Everyone of your posts qualify as
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course he is lying.   He has been lying all over these threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like when he call you dear, that's when you know he is losing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed that.  And he was doing it more and more.   He also doesn't like others pointing out his use of logical fallacies.  He likes to think he sounds smart when he uses them, but he is using a couple of them inaccurately.   But at least he stopped using "cognitive dissonance".  Once I explained the actual definition of the phrase, he realized he had been looking even more foolish.
> 
> Eh, he was fun for a while.  But I think I am done humiliating him.   Someone else can play with him for a while.
Click to expand...

humiliating only in your own mind; you have nothing but fallacy to work with, dear.


----------



## Bonzi

danielpalos said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> not true shut your pie hole!
> 
> 
> 
> yup, it is true:
> 
> 7 Reasons Why Women Are Attracted to Rich Men ...
> 
> shut your pie hole!
Click to expand...

 
well I am not ... attracted to rich men NOR am I going to shut my pie hole 
I can't help it you choose crappy women to pursue...


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> not true shut your pie hole!
> 
> 
> 
> yup, it is true:
> 
> 7 Reasons Why Women Are Attracted to Rich Men ...
> 
> shut your pie hole!
Click to expand...


LMAO!!!   Did you actually READ the linked story?

"Well, I've got the scoop on the top 7 reasons why rich men are awesome – not just because of their money!"

The 7 reasons are as follows:

*1) Style*
"When it comes to *rich men*, don't they have the best style in the world? Not only do they cloak themselves in labels, but they actually take care of everything from their hair down to their nails. For me, if a guy is well-groomed, that's a done deal!"
_(style does not require that you be rich, and well groomed is cheap)_


*2) Motivated*
"If you are part of the *rich men* society, you didn't get there by not being motivated. Rich guys are super attractive because they have a drive that a lot of men lack. Not only are they motivated, but they typically run their own businesses or have a career that is incredibly motivational."
_(once again, being rich is not required to be motivated and motivational)_


*3) Confidence*
"Confidence is definitely a way to a woman's heart and guys that have money are typically some of the most confident men in the world! They walk differently, act differently and know themselves very well. Confidence is attractive guys, take notes!"
_(Yet again, something that is not exclusive to the rich.  Be confident, it doesn't cost a dime.)_

*4) Spontaneous*
_(once again, an attribute that is available to the poor as well as the rich)_


*5) Generous*
_(Finally one that can be interpreted as exclusive to the rich....but wait, do they mean only money?)_
"Not only do they typically give to charities, but they are willing to donate their time by volunteering. When a man does things like donate their time or money, it really shows what type of personality they have and what their core morals are!"


*6) Wise*
_(Wisdom does not cost money.  In fact, some of the wisest people I have known were poor)_


_*7) Exciting*_
_(Yes money makes this easier.  But excitement can be had on a budget as well.)_



Wow, the article really did prove my side of the argument.  Thanks, Daniel.

Oh, and despite what you may think, there are many, many women out there who are not impressed by wealthy or money.  They are interested in something better.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear; women would come on to me when i had money.  stop deceiving yourself under any form of Capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude you are inexperience. You make that assumption about women because maybe you only deal with strippers or hookers. In reality YOU are very wrong. I dated tons (with S) both married and single women. They like me not because of my money or my car...But Charming  ( see my screen name Char- ), looks, make them laugh, I tell jokes, my song, my dance( ball room), love my company etc. why women likes me.....Yes that is true some lied (like Winter born mentioned ) If I average it about 98% is all about fun and sex about 2% money. I posted this here before but forgot where.
> If I sat front of Bonzi look her in the eyes and sang her a love song of the 80s with my guitar.......She might fall in love and forget her husband.. LOL.
> If that is TNHarley... She might rape me right there... LOL.
> On the side....women makes me looks younger.... That's the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, fame or fortune are relatively similar.
> 
> women would come on to me when i had money without having to "perform" for women.  stop deceiving yourself under any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like what I've just said. Your experience is about women that works at nude bar.  How do women know if and when you have money? Because you are flashing your one dollar bill and the stripper will come to you. If they don't they will not come to you. That is your life.
> The perform is just an extra and is not a regular thing that I normally do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> women always are more ambitious and proactive when capital is involved.  only the clueless and the Causeless don't know that.  shills do, but they just lie about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Daniel, dear Daniel, your ineptitude is obvious.  And as for your claims of honesty, you have blown that away yourself.
> 
> You have claimed to know when women are lying about wanting a serious relationship.   There is no way you could know that.  None.   So that is a lie.
> 
> You have claimed to know the motivation behind the women I have slept with.  You don't know them at all.   And yet you have insisted it was about money in my specific case.  Another lie.
> 
> 
> Here is the painful truth where you are concerned, dannyboy.   You have shown, repeatedly, that you will not admit when you are wrong.  You have also said that you have very low numbers of sex partners and little experience.  Since you cannot admit that those low numbers are your fault, you insist on trying to blame everyone else.   Women lie.  Men lie.  But you do not.  You have tried to make it sound as though your integrity or honesty is what kept you from getting laid.  But hell, you threw away your honesty over something as trivial as an online debate.   You would certainly toss it for a chance to get laid.
> 
> But of telling yourself that you are too honest and that everyone else is lying and having to buy sex gets you thru the night (alone), then keep telling yourself that lie.   But no one is buying that tired load of horsecrap.
> 
> As for my being an intellectual inferior to you, I am the one who explained the definitions of words and phrases you used.  You used them in error and kept trying to use them.   You also have used as many logical fallacies as anyone in these forums.   Over and over you did so.   So you might not be surprised to learn that I do not consider myself inferior to you in any way.   I have trounced you in these discussions and you have dodged my questions over and over.
> 
> But now I am tired of your repeating the same nonsense.   Maybe some fools buy your pseudo-intellectual blabbering, but I see through it quite clearly.
Click to expand...

exaggerating much to make a point you don't have?  

which logical fallacies have i resorted to?  

i tell y'all which ones i believe y'all are committing if i am going to call you on it.


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> not true shut your pie hole!
> 
> 
> 
> yup, it is true:
> 
> 7 Reasons Why Women Are Attracted to Rich Men ...
> 
> shut your pie hole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well I am not ... attracted to rich men NOR am I going to shut my pie hole
> I can't help it you choose crappy women to pursue...
Click to expand...

i am not pursuing any.  Women claim to want a serious relationship.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> not true shut your pie hole!
> 
> 
> 
> yup, it is true:
> 
> 7 Reasons Why Women Are Attracted to Rich Men ...
> 
> shut your pie hole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!   Did you actually READ the linked story?
> 
> "Well, I've got the scoop on the top 7 reasons why rich men are awesome – not just because of their money!"
> 
> The 7 reasons are as follows:
> 
> *1) Style*
> "When it comes to *rich men*, don't they have the best style in the world? Not only do they cloak themselves in labels, but they actually take care of everything from their hair down to their nails. For me, if a guy is well-groomed, that's a done deal!"
> _(style does not require that you be rich, and well groomed is cheap)_
> 
> 
> *2) Motivated*
> "If you are part of the *rich men* society, you didn't get there by not being motivated. Rich guys are super attractive because they have a drive that a lot of men lack. Not only are they motivated, but they typically run their own businesses or have a career that is incredibly motivational."
> _(once again, being rich is not required to be motivated and motivational)_
> 
> 
> *3) Confidence*
> "Confidence is definitely a way to a woman's heart and guys that have money are typically some of the most confident men in the world! They walk differently, act differently and know themselves very well. Confidence is attractive guys, take notes!"
> _(Yet again, something that is not exclusive to the rich.  Be confident, it doesn't cost a dime.)_
> 
> *4) Spontaneous*
> _(once again, an attribute that is available to the poor as well as the rich)_
> 
> 
> *5) Generous*
> _(Finally one that can be interpreted as exclusive to the rich....but wait, do they mean only money?)_
> "Not only do they typically give to charities, but they are willing to donate their time by volunteering. When a man does things like donate their time or money, it really shows what type of personality they have and what their core morals are!"
> 
> 
> *6) Wise*
> _(Wisdom does not cost money.  In fact, some of the wisest people I have known were poor)_
> 
> 
> _*7) Exciting*_
> _(Yes money makes this easier.  But excitement can be had on a budget as well.)_
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, the article really did prove my side of the argument.  Thanks, Daniel.
> 
> Oh, and despite what you may think, there are many, many women out there who are not impressed by wealthy or money.  They are interested in something better.
Click to expand...

Yes, dear; money helps with all of those.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> not true shut your pie hole!
> 
> 
> 
> yup, it is true:
> 
> 7 Reasons Why Women Are Attracted to Rich Men ...
> 
> shut your pie hole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!   Did you actually READ the linked story?
> 
> "Well, I've got the scoop on the top 7 reasons why rich men are awesome – not just because of their money!"
> 
> The 7 reasons are as follows:
> 
> *1) Style*
> "When it comes to *rich men*, don't they have the best style in the world? Not only do they cloak themselves in labels, but they actually take care of everything from their hair down to their nails. For me, if a guy is well-groomed, that's a done deal!"
> _(style does not require that you be rich, and well groomed is cheap)_
> 
> 
> *2) Motivated*
> "If you are part of the *rich men* society, you didn't get there by not being motivated. Rich guys are super attractive because they have a drive that a lot of men lack. Not only are they motivated, but they typically run their own businesses or have a career that is incredibly motivational."
> _(once again, being rich is not required to be motivated and motivational)_
> 
> 
> *3) Confidence*
> "Confidence is definitely a way to a woman's heart and guys that have money are typically some of the most confident men in the world! They walk differently, act differently and know themselves very well. Confidence is attractive guys, take notes!"
> _(Yet again, something that is not exclusive to the rich.  Be confident, it doesn't cost a dime.)_
> 
> *4) Spontaneous*
> _(once again, an attribute that is available to the poor as well as the rich)_
> 
> 
> *5) Generous*
> _(Finally one that can be interpreted as exclusive to the rich....but wait, do they mean only money?)_
> "Not only do they typically give to charities, but they are willing to donate their time by volunteering. When a man does things like donate their time or money, it really shows what type of personality they have and what their core morals are!"
> 
> 
> *6) Wise*
> _(Wisdom does not cost money.  In fact, some of the wisest people I have known were poor)_
> 
> 
> _*7) Exciting*_
> _(Yes money makes this easier.  But excitement can be had on a budget as well.)_
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, the article really did prove my side of the argument.  Thanks, Daniel.
> 
> Oh, and despite what you may think, there are many, many women out there who are not impressed by wealthy or money.  They are interested in something better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, dear; money helps with all of those.
Click to expand...


And not required for any of them.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> not true shut your pie hole!
> 
> 
> 
> yup, it is true:
> 
> 7 Reasons Why Women Are Attracted to Rich Men ...
> 
> shut your pie hole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!   Did you actually READ the linked story?
> 
> "Well, I've got the scoop on the top 7 reasons why rich men are awesome – not just because of their money!"
> 
> The 7 reasons are as follows:
> 
> *1) Style*
> "When it comes to *rich men*, don't they have the best style in the world? Not only do they cloak themselves in labels, but they actually take care of everything from their hair down to their nails. For me, if a guy is well-groomed, that's a done deal!"
> _(style does not require that you be rich, and well groomed is cheap)_
> 
> 
> *2) Motivated*
> "If you are part of the *rich men* society, you didn't get there by not being motivated. Rich guys are super attractive because they have a drive that a lot of men lack. Not only are they motivated, but they typically run their own businesses or have a career that is incredibly motivational."
> _(once again, being rich is not required to be motivated and motivational)_
> 
> 
> *3) Confidence*
> "Confidence is definitely a way to a woman's heart and guys that have money are typically some of the most confident men in the world! They walk differently, act differently and know themselves very well. Confidence is attractive guys, take notes!"
> _(Yet again, something that is not exclusive to the rich.  Be confident, it doesn't cost a dime.)_
> 
> *4) Spontaneous*
> _(once again, an attribute that is available to the poor as well as the rich)_
> 
> 
> *5) Generous*
> _(Finally one that can be interpreted as exclusive to the rich....but wait, do they mean only money?)_
> "Not only do they typically give to charities, but they are willing to donate their time by volunteering. When a man does things like donate their time or money, it really shows what type of personality they have and what their core morals are!"
> 
> 
> *6) Wise*
> _(Wisdom does not cost money.  In fact, some of the wisest people I have known were poor)_
> 
> 
> _*7) Exciting*_
> _(Yes money makes this easier.  But excitement can be had on a budget as well.)_
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, the article really did prove my side of the argument.  Thanks, Daniel.
> 
> Oh, and despite what you may think, there are many, many women out there who are not impressed by wealthy or money.  They are interested in something better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, dear; money helps with all of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And not required for any of them.
Click to expand...

neither is the "quality of life" that can only be afforded with money.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> not true shut your pie hole!
> 
> 
> 
> yup, it is true:
> 
> 7 Reasons Why Women Are Attracted to Rich Men ...
> 
> shut your pie hole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!   Did you actually READ the linked story?
> 
> "Well, I've got the scoop on the top 7 reasons why rich men are awesome – not just because of their money!"
> 
> The 7 reasons are as follows:
> 
> *1) Style*
> "When it comes to *rich men*, don't they have the best style in the world? Not only do they cloak themselves in labels, but they actually take care of everything from their hair down to their nails. For me, if a guy is well-groomed, that's a done deal!"
> _(style does not require that you be rich, and well groomed is cheap)_
> 
> 
> *2) Motivated*
> "If you are part of the *rich men* society, you didn't get there by not being motivated. Rich guys are super attractive because they have a drive that a lot of men lack. Not only are they motivated, but they typically run their own businesses or have a career that is incredibly motivational."
> _(once again, being rich is not required to be motivated and motivational)_
> 
> 
> *3) Confidence*
> "Confidence is definitely a way to a woman's heart and guys that have money are typically some of the most confident men in the world! They walk differently, act differently and know themselves very well. Confidence is attractive guys, take notes!"
> _(Yet again, something that is not exclusive to the rich.  Be confident, it doesn't cost a dime.)_
> 
> *4) Spontaneous*
> _(once again, an attribute that is available to the poor as well as the rich)_
> 
> 
> *5) Generous*
> _(Finally one that can be interpreted as exclusive to the rich....but wait, do they mean only money?)_
> "Not only do they typically give to charities, but they are willing to donate their time by volunteering. When a man does things like donate their time or money, it really shows what type of personality they have and what their core morals are!"
> 
> 
> *6) Wise*
> _(Wisdom does not cost money.  In fact, some of the wisest people I have known were poor)_
> 
> 
> _*7) Exciting*_
> _(Yes money makes this easier.  But excitement can be had on a budget as well.)_
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, the article really did prove my side of the argument.  Thanks, Daniel.
> 
> Oh, and despite what you may think, there are many, many women out there who are not impressed by wealthy or money.  They are interested in something better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, dear; money helps with all of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And not required for any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> neither is the "quality of life" that can only be afforded with money.
Click to expand...


If a woman wants those 7 things, there is no reason you cannot provide them.  If you can support yourself, you can do those 7 things.


----------



## Bonzi

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> not true shut your pie hole!
> 
> 
> 
> yup, it is true:
> 
> 7 Reasons Why Women Are Attracted to Rich Men ...
> 
> shut your pie hole!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!   Did you actually READ the linked story?
> 
> "Well, I've got the scoop on the top 7 reasons why rich men are awesome – not just because of their money!"
> 
> The 7 reasons are as follows:
> 
> *1) Style*
> "When it comes to *rich men*, don't they have the best style in the world? Not only do they cloak themselves in labels, but they actually take care of everything from their hair down to their nails. For me, if a guy is well-groomed, that's a done deal!"
> _(style does not require that you be rich, and well groomed is cheap)_
> 
> 
> *2) Motivated*
> "If you are part of the *rich men* society, you didn't get there by not being motivated. Rich guys are super attractive because they have a drive that a lot of men lack. Not only are they motivated, but they typically run their own businesses or have a career that is incredibly motivational."
> _(once again, being rich is not required to be motivated and motivational)_
> 
> 
> *3) Confidence*
> "Confidence is definitely a way to a woman's heart and guys that have money are typically some of the most confident men in the world! They walk differently, act differently and know themselves very well. Confidence is attractive guys, take notes!"
> _(Yet again, something that is not exclusive to the rich.  Be confident, it doesn't cost a dime.)_
> 
> *4) Spontaneous*
> _(once again, an attribute that is available to the poor as well as the rich)_
> 
> 
> *5) Generous*
> _(Finally one that can be interpreted as exclusive to the rich....but wait, do they mean only money?)_
> "Not only do they typically give to charities, but they are willing to donate their time by volunteering. When a man does things like donate their time or money, it really shows what type of personality they have and what their core morals are!"
> 
> 
> *6) Wise*
> _(Wisdom does not cost money.  In fact, some of the wisest people I have known were poor)_
> 
> 
> _*7) Exciting*_
> _(Yes money makes this easier.  But excitement can be had on a budget as well.)_
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, the article really did prove my side of the argument.  Thanks, Daniel.
> 
> Oh, and despite what you may think, there are many, many women out there who are not impressed by wealthy or money.  They are interested in something better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, dear; money helps with all of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And not required for any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> neither is the "quality of life" that can only be afforded with money.
Click to expand...

 
I know it's hard to believe, but you can enjoy and love a person because of who they are.
Perhaps because you have never experienced this or you do not view relationships that way, you have no concept of it.

Based on your perception of relationships, it's best you motivate yourself to do what you think it takes to get women, the kind of women that want a man for money and finesse.

You just choose to ignore or reject the women out there that just want to be loved.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> yup, it is true:
> 
> 7 Reasons Why Women Are Attracted to Rich Men ...
> 
> shut your pie hole!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!   Did you actually READ the linked story?
> 
> "Well, I've got the scoop on the top 7 reasons why rich men are awesome – not just because of their money!"
> 
> The 7 reasons are as follows:
> 
> *1) Style*
> "When it comes to *rich men*, don't they have the best style in the world? Not only do they cloak themselves in labels, but they actually take care of everything from their hair down to their nails. For me, if a guy is well-groomed, that's a done deal!"
> _(style does not require that you be rich, and well groomed is cheap)_
> 
> 
> *2) Motivated*
> "If you are part of the *rich men* society, you didn't get there by not being motivated. Rich guys are super attractive because they have a drive that a lot of men lack. Not only are they motivated, but they typically run their own businesses or have a career that is incredibly motivational."
> _(once again, being rich is not required to be motivated and motivational)_
> 
> 
> *3) Confidence*
> "Confidence is definitely a way to a woman's heart and guys that have money are typically some of the most confident men in the world! They walk differently, act differently and know themselves very well. Confidence is attractive guys, take notes!"
> _(Yet again, something that is not exclusive to the rich.  Be confident, it doesn't cost a dime.)_
> 
> *4) Spontaneous*
> _(once again, an attribute that is available to the poor as well as the rich)_
> 
> 
> *5) Generous*
> _(Finally one that can be interpreted as exclusive to the rich....but wait, do they mean only money?)_
> "Not only do they typically give to charities, but they are willing to donate their time by volunteering. When a man does things like donate their time or money, it really shows what type of personality they have and what their core morals are!"
> 
> 
> *6) Wise*
> _(Wisdom does not cost money.  In fact, some of the wisest people I have known were poor)_
> 
> 
> _*7) Exciting*_
> _(Yes money makes this easier.  But excitement can be had on a budget as well.)_
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, the article really did prove my side of the argument.  Thanks, Daniel.
> 
> Oh, and despite what you may think, there are many, many women out there who are not impressed by wealthy or money.  They are interested in something better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, dear; money helps with all of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And not required for any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> neither is the "quality of life" that can only be afforded with money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a woman wants those 7 things, there is no reason you cannot provide them.  If you can support yourself, you can do those 7 things.
Click to expand...

dear, it is about the level of modern "customer service" that is the problem for free.


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> yup, it is true:
> 
> 7 Reasons Why Women Are Attracted to Rich Men ...
> 
> shut your pie hole!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!   Did you actually READ the linked story?
> 
> "Well, I've got the scoop on the top 7 reasons why rich men are awesome – not just because of their money!"
> 
> The 7 reasons are as follows:
> 
> *1) Style*
> "When it comes to *rich men*, don't they have the best style in the world? Not only do they cloak themselves in labels, but they actually take care of everything from their hair down to their nails. For me, if a guy is well-groomed, that's a done deal!"
> _(style does not require that you be rich, and well groomed is cheap)_
> 
> 
> *2) Motivated*
> "If you are part of the *rich men* society, you didn't get there by not being motivated. Rich guys are super attractive because they have a drive that a lot of men lack. Not only are they motivated, but they typically run their own businesses or have a career that is incredibly motivational."
> _(once again, being rich is not required to be motivated and motivational)_
> 
> 
> *3) Confidence*
> "Confidence is definitely a way to a woman's heart and guys that have money are typically some of the most confident men in the world! They walk differently, act differently and know themselves very well. Confidence is attractive guys, take notes!"
> _(Yet again, something that is not exclusive to the rich.  Be confident, it doesn't cost a dime.)_
> 
> *4) Spontaneous*
> _(once again, an attribute that is available to the poor as well as the rich)_
> 
> 
> *5) Generous*
> _(Finally one that can be interpreted as exclusive to the rich....but wait, do they mean only money?)_
> "Not only do they typically give to charities, but they are willing to donate their time by volunteering. When a man does things like donate their time or money, it really shows what type of personality they have and what their core morals are!"
> 
> 
> *6) Wise*
> _(Wisdom does not cost money.  In fact, some of the wisest people I have known were poor)_
> 
> 
> _*7) Exciting*_
> _(Yes money makes this easier.  But excitement can be had on a budget as well.)_
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, the article really did prove my side of the argument.  Thanks, Daniel.
> 
> Oh, and despite what you may think, there are many, many women out there who are not impressed by wealthy or money.  They are interested in something better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, dear; money helps with all of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And not required for any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> neither is the "quality of life" that can only be afforded with money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it's hard to believe, but you can enjoy and love a person because of who they are.
> Perhaps because you have never experienced this or you do not view relationships that way, you have no concept of it.
> 
> Based on your perception of relationships, it's best you motivate yourself to do what you think it takes to get women, the kind of women that want a man for money and finesse.
> 
> You just choose to ignore or reject the women out there that just want to be loved.
Click to expand...

dear, it is about the lousy "customer service" for free when i don't have enough money.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!   Did you actually READ the linked story?
> 
> "Well, I've got the scoop on the top 7 reasons why rich men are awesome – not just because of their money!"
> 
> The 7 reasons are as follows:
> 
> *1) Style*
> "When it comes to *rich men*, don't they have the best style in the world? Not only do they cloak themselves in labels, but they actually take care of everything from their hair down to their nails. For me, if a guy is well-groomed, that's a done deal!"
> _(style does not require that you be rich, and well groomed is cheap)_
> 
> 
> *2) Motivated*
> "If you are part of the *rich men* society, you didn't get there by not being motivated. Rich guys are super attractive because they have a drive that a lot of men lack. Not only are they motivated, but they typically run their own businesses or have a career that is incredibly motivational."
> _(once again, being rich is not required to be motivated and motivational)_
> 
> 
> *3) Confidence*
> "Confidence is definitely a way to a woman's heart and guys that have money are typically some of the most confident men in the world! They walk differently, act differently and know themselves very well. Confidence is attractive guys, take notes!"
> _(Yet again, something that is not exclusive to the rich.  Be confident, it doesn't cost a dime.)_
> 
> *4) Spontaneous*
> _(once again, an attribute that is available to the poor as well as the rich)_
> 
> 
> *5) Generous*
> _(Finally one that can be interpreted as exclusive to the rich....but wait, do they mean only money?)_
> "Not only do they typically give to charities, but they are willing to donate their time by volunteering. When a man does things like donate their time or money, it really shows what type of personality they have and what their core morals are!"
> 
> 
> *6) Wise*
> _(Wisdom does not cost money.  In fact, some of the wisest people I have known were poor)_
> 
> 
> _*7) Exciting*_
> _(Yes money makes this easier.  But excitement can be had on a budget as well.)_
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, the article really did prove my side of the argument.  Thanks, Daniel.
> 
> Oh, and despite what you may think, there are many, many women out there who are not impressed by wealthy or money.  They are interested in something better.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, dear; money helps with all of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And not required for any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> neither is the "quality of life" that can only be afforded with money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a woman wants those 7 things, there is no reason you cannot provide them.  If you can support yourself, you can do those 7 things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, it is about the level of modern "customer service" that is the problem for free.
Click to expand...


I disagree.  If you find a woman who appreciates you, the "customer service" is fantastic.

And what about her "customer service"?   Does she get to enjoy it as well?


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!   Did you actually READ the linked story?
> 
> "Well, I've got the scoop on the top 7 reasons why rich men are awesome – not just because of their money!"
> 
> The 7 reasons are as follows:
> 
> *1) Style*
> "When it comes to *rich men*, don't they have the best style in the world? Not only do they cloak themselves in labels, but they actually take care of everything from their hair down to their nails. For me, if a guy is well-groomed, that's a done deal!"
> _(style does not require that you be rich, and well groomed is cheap)_
> 
> 
> *2) Motivated*
> "If you are part of the *rich men* society, you didn't get there by not being motivated. Rich guys are super attractive because they have a drive that a lot of men lack. Not only are they motivated, but they typically run their own businesses or have a career that is incredibly motivational."
> _(once again, being rich is not required to be motivated and motivational)_
> 
> 
> *3) Confidence*
> "Confidence is definitely a way to a woman's heart and guys that have money are typically some of the most confident men in the world! They walk differently, act differently and know themselves very well. Confidence is attractive guys, take notes!"
> _(Yet again, something that is not exclusive to the rich.  Be confident, it doesn't cost a dime.)_
> 
> *4) Spontaneous*
> _(once again, an attribute that is available to the poor as well as the rich)_
> 
> 
> *5) Generous*
> _(Finally one that can be interpreted as exclusive to the rich....but wait, do they mean only money?)_
> "Not only do they typically give to charities, but they are willing to donate their time by volunteering. When a man does things like donate their time or money, it really shows what type of personality they have and what their core morals are!"
> 
> 
> *6) Wise*
> _(Wisdom does not cost money.  In fact, some of the wisest people I have known were poor)_
> 
> 
> _*7) Exciting*_
> _(Yes money makes this easier.  But excitement can be had on a budget as well.)_
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, the article really did prove my side of the argument.  Thanks, Daniel.
> 
> Oh, and despite what you may think, there are many, many women out there who are not impressed by wealthy or money.  They are interested in something better.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, dear; money helps with all of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And not required for any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> neither is the "quality of life" that can only be afforded with money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it's hard to believe, but you can enjoy and love a person because of who they are.
> Perhaps because you have never experienced this or you do not view relationships that way, you have no concept of it.
> 
> Based on your perception of relationships, it's best you motivate yourself to do what you think it takes to get women, the kind of women that want a man for money and finesse.
> 
> You just choose to ignore or reject the women out there that just want to be loved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, it is about the lousy "customer service" for free when i don't have enough money.
Click to expand...


There are plenty of women out there who will treat you the same, whether you have money or not.  Look at those 7 things.  You can do those without having much money.  

It is about finding one who fits you.   And if the sex is bad, how sure are you that it is the woman?  You said yourself that you have low numbers and very little experience.  Do you ask her what she wants?


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, dear; money helps with all of those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not required for any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> neither is the "quality of life" that can only be afforded with money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a woman wants those 7 things, there is no reason you cannot provide them.  If you can support yourself, you can do those 7 things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, it is about the level of modern "customer service" that is the problem for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  If you find a woman who appreciates you, the "customer service" is fantastic.
> 
> And what about her "customer service"?   Does she get to enjoy it as well?
Click to expand...

not from my experience.  it is not about after we are relating, but before.  I don't want to have to work any harder than women for sex-for the sake of equality.  Capital simply facilitates that quite well under Any form of Capitalism.


----------



## Bonzi

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And not required for any of them.
> 
> 
> 
> neither is the "quality of life" that can only be afforded with money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a woman wants those 7 things, there is no reason you cannot provide them.  If you can support yourself, you can do those 7 things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, it is about the level of modern "customer service" that is the problem for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  If you find a woman who appreciates you, the "customer service" is fantastic.
> 
> And what about her "customer service"?   Does she get to enjoy it as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not from my experience.  it is not about after we are relating, but before.  I don't want to have to work any harder than women for sex-for the sake of equality.  Capital simply facilitates that quite well under Any form of Capitalism.
Click to expand...

 
what? you resent having to be nice to a woman?


----------



## charwin95

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And not required for any of them.
> 
> 
> 
> neither is the "quality of life" that can only be afforded with money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a woman wants those 7 things, there is no reason you cannot provide them.  If you can support yourself, you can do those 7 things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, it is about the level of modern "customer service" that is the problem for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  If you find a woman who appreciates you, the "customer service" is fantastic.
> 
> And what about her "customer service"?   Does she get to enjoy it as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not from my experience.  it is not about after we are relating, but before.  I don't want to have to work any harder than women for sex-for the sake of equality.  Capital simply facilitates that quite well under Any form of Capitalism.
Click to expand...


Danielson you need to start your training class about women. Women is not according to Daneilpalos.


----------



## charwin95

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, dear; money helps with all of those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not required for any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> neither is the "quality of life" that can only be afforded with money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it's hard to believe, but you can enjoy and love a person because of who they are.
> Perhaps because you have never experienced this or you do not view relationships that way, you have no concept of it.
> 
> Based on your perception of relationships, it's best you motivate yourself to do what you think it takes to get women, the kind of women that want a man for money and finesse.
> 
> You just choose to ignore or reject the women out there that just want to be loved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, it is about the lousy "customer service" for free when i don't have enough money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of women out there who will treat you the same, whether you have money or not.  Look at those 7 things.  You can do those without having much money.
> 
> It is about finding one who fits you.   And if the sex is bad, how sure are you that it is the woman?  You said yourself that you have low numbers and very little experience.  Do you ask her what she wants?
Click to expand...


You invested several post with this guy. Should you start charging him soon? Like Ironhead with Fbj.


----------



## Papageorgio

danielpalos said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!   Did you actually READ the linked story?
> 
> "Well, I've got the scoop on the top 7 reasons why rich men are awesome – not just because of their money!"
> 
> The 7 reasons are as follows:
> 
> *1) Style*
> "When it comes to *rich men*, don't they have the best style in the world? Not only do they cloak themselves in labels, but they actually take care of everything from their hair down to their nails. For me, if a guy is well-groomed, that's a done deal!"
> _(style does not require that you be rich, and well groomed is cheap)_
> 
> 
> *2) Motivated*
> "If you are part of the *rich men* society, you didn't get there by not being motivated. Rich guys are super attractive because they have a drive that a lot of men lack. Not only are they motivated, but they typically run their own businesses or have a career that is incredibly motivational."
> _(once again, being rich is not required to be motivated and motivational)_
> 
> 
> *3) Confidence*
> "Confidence is definitely a way to a woman's heart and guys that have money are typically some of the most confident men in the world! They walk differently, act differently and know themselves very well. Confidence is attractive guys, take notes!"
> _(Yet again, something that is not exclusive to the rich.  Be confident, it doesn't cost a dime.)_
> 
> *4) Spontaneous*
> _(once again, an attribute that is available to the poor as well as the rich)_
> 
> 
> *5) Generous*
> _(Finally one that can be interpreted as exclusive to the rich....but wait, do they mean only money?)_
> "Not only do they typically give to charities, but they are willing to donate their time by volunteering. When a man does things like donate their time or money, it really shows what type of personality they have and what their core morals are!"
> 
> 
> *6) Wise*
> _(Wisdom does not cost money.  In fact, some of the wisest people I have known were poor)_
> 
> 
> _*7) Exciting*_
> _(Yes money makes this easier.  But excitement can be had on a budget as well.)_
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, the article really did prove my side of the argument.  Thanks, Daniel.
> 
> Oh, and despite what you may think, there are many, many women out there who are not impressed by wealthy or money.  They are interested in something better.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, dear; money helps with all of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And not required for any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> neither is the "quality of life" that can only be afforded with money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it's hard to believe, but you can enjoy and love a person because of who they are.
> Perhaps because you have never experienced this or you do not view relationships that way, you have no concept of it.
> 
> Based on your perception of relationships, it's best you motivate yourself to do what you think it takes to get women, the kind of women that want a man for money and finesse.
> 
> You just choose to ignore or reject the women out there that just want to be loved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, it is about the lousy "customer service" for free when i don't have enough money.
Click to expand...


Sorry to hear you are lousy at servicing women.


----------



## Bonzi

It's easy to service women.

All you have to do is listen and obey


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> It's easy to service women.
> 
> All you have to do is listen and obey



I listen very well.   Obey?  Not so much.

But I make up for it.


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to service women.
> 
> All you have to do is listen and obey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I listen very well.   Obey?  Not so much.
> 
> But I make up for it.
Click to expand...

 
Depends on what the "requests" are... not always a bossy demand....


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to service women.
> 
> All you have to do is listen and obey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I listen very well.   Obey?  Not so much.
> 
> But I make up for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on what the "requests" are... not always a bossy demand....
Click to expand...


I will almost always do what is requested.  Not so good at doing what I am ordered.

I have no doubt that many requests are not bossy and will be what I have in mind anyway.  (you should blush now)


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, dear; money helps with all of those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not required for any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> neither is the "quality of life" that can only be afforded with money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a woman wants those 7 things, there is no reason you cannot provide them.  If you can support yourself, you can do those 7 things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, it is about the level of modern "customer service" that is the problem for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  If you find a woman who appreciates you, the "customer service" is fantastic.
> 
> And what about her "customer service"?   Does she get to enjoy it as well?
Click to expand...

are you implying she can't find me, simply for the sake of equality?


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> neither is the "quality of life" that can only be afforded with money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a woman wants those 7 things, there is no reason you cannot provide them.  If you can support yourself, you can do those 7 things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, it is about the level of modern "customer service" that is the problem for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  If you find a woman who appreciates you, the "customer service" is fantastic.
> 
> And what about her "customer service"?   Does she get to enjoy it as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not from my experience.  it is not about after we are relating, but before.  I don't want to have to work any harder than women for sex-for the sake of equality.  Capital simply facilitates that quite well under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what? you resent having to be nice to a woman?
Click to expand...

what?  are you implying women resent having to be nice to a man?


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And not required for any of them.
> 
> 
> 
> neither is the "quality of life" that can only be afforded with money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a woman wants those 7 things, there is no reason you cannot provide them.  If you can support yourself, you can do those 7 things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, it is about the level of modern "customer service" that is the problem for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  If you find a woman who appreciates you, the "customer service" is fantastic.
> 
> And what about her "customer service"?   Does she get to enjoy it as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you implying she can't find me, simply for the sake of equality?
Click to expand...


WHAT??   Where in the hell did you get that from what I posted?   Jeez, no I am not implying any such thing.


----------



## danielpalos

charwin95 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> neither is the "quality of life" that can only be afforded with money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a woman wants those 7 things, there is no reason you cannot provide them.  If you can support yourself, you can do those 7 things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, it is about the level of modern "customer service" that is the problem for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  If you find a woman who appreciates you, the "customer service" is fantastic.
> 
> And what about her "customer service"?   Does she get to enjoy it as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not from my experience.  it is not about after we are relating, but before.  I don't want to have to work any harder than women for sex-for the sake of equality.  Capital simply facilitates that quite well under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Danielson you need to start your training class about women. Women is not according to Daneilpalos.
Click to expand...

I never said they were; i merely resort to the fewest fallacies as Any form of _equal work for equal pay._


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a woman wants those 7 things, there is no reason you cannot provide them.  If you can support yourself, you can do those 7 things.
> 
> 
> 
> dear, it is about the level of modern "customer service" that is the problem for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  If you find a woman who appreciates you, the "customer service" is fantastic.
> 
> And what about her "customer service"?   Does she get to enjoy it as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not from my experience.  it is not about after we are relating, but before.  I don't want to have to work any harder than women for sex-for the sake of equality.  Capital simply facilitates that quite well under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what? you resent having to be nice to a woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what?  are you implying women resent having to be nice to a man?
Click to expand...


You are really trying to read implications in where they don't exist.  She said absolutely nothing about women resenting being nice to men.   She was reacting to your continued comments about women.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a woman wants those 7 things, there is no reason you cannot provide them.  If you can support yourself, you can do those 7 things.
> 
> 
> 
> dear, it is about the level of modern "customer service" that is the problem for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  If you find a woman who appreciates you, the "customer service" is fantastic.
> 
> And what about her "customer service"?   Does she get to enjoy it as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not from my experience.  it is not about after we are relating, but before.  I don't want to have to work any harder than women for sex-for the sake of equality.  Capital simply facilitates that quite well under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Danielson you need to start your training class about women. Women is not according to Daneilpalos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said they were; i merely resort to the fewest fallacies as Any form of _equal work for equal pay._
Click to expand...


If we are discussing employment, yes.   But since we are not....


----------



## danielpalos

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, dear; money helps with all of those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not required for any of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> neither is the "quality of life" that can only be afforded with money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it's hard to believe, but you can enjoy and love a person because of who they are.
> Perhaps because you have never experienced this or you do not view relationships that way, you have no concept of it.
> 
> Based on your perception of relationships, it's best you motivate yourself to do what you think it takes to get women, the kind of women that want a man for money and finesse.
> 
> You just choose to ignore or reject the women out there that just want to be loved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, it is about the lousy "customer service" for free when i don't have enough money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you are lousy at servicing women.
Click to expand...

sorry to hear you have lousy reading comprehension; no wonder you have to resort to so many fallacies.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> neither is the "quality of life" that can only be afforded with money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a woman wants those 7 things, there is no reason you cannot provide them.  If you can support yourself, you can do those 7 things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, it is about the level of modern "customer service" that is the problem for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  If you find a woman who appreciates you, the "customer service" is fantastic.
> 
> And what about her "customer service"?   Does she get to enjoy it as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you implying she can't find me, simply for the sake of equality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHAT??   Where in the hell did you get that from what I posted?   Jeez, no I am not implying any such thing.
Click to expand...

that is what you wrote; terms, dear;_ If you find a woman_

Thank you for playing.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, it is about the level of modern "customer service" that is the problem for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  If you find a woman who appreciates you, the "customer service" is fantastic.
> 
> And what about her "customer service"?   Does she get to enjoy it as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not from my experience.  it is not about after we are relating, but before.  I don't want to have to work any harder than women for sex-for the sake of equality.  Capital simply facilitates that quite well under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what? you resent having to be nice to a woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what?  are you implying women resent having to be nice to a man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are really trying to read implications in where they don't exist.  She said absolutely nothing about women resenting being nice to men.   She was reacting to your continued comments about women.
Click to expand...

it doesn't happen in a vacuum. why does she believe what she does?  projecting much.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a woman wants those 7 things, there is no reason you cannot provide them.  If you can support yourself, you can do those 7 things.
> 
> 
> 
> dear, it is about the level of modern "customer service" that is the problem for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  If you find a woman who appreciates you, the "customer service" is fantastic.
> 
> And what about her "customer service"?   Does she get to enjoy it as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you implying she can't find me, simply for the sake of equality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHAT??   Where in the hell did you get that from what I posted?   Jeez, no I am not implying any such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is what you wrote; terms, dear;_ If you find a woman_
> 
> Thank you for playing.
Click to expand...


Yes I did say that.  And it still stands.  As a reply to your complaints about customer service.

But that, in no way, implies that she cannot find you, especially for the sake of equality.  If you game is about making ridiculous, nonsensical statements, then you certainly win.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  If you find a woman who appreciates you, the "customer service" is fantastic.
> 
> And what about her "customer service"?   Does she get to enjoy it as well?
> 
> 
> 
> not from my experience.  it is not about after we are relating, but before.  I don't want to have to work any harder than women for sex-for the sake of equality.  Capital simply facilitates that quite well under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what? you resent having to be nice to a woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what?  are you implying women resent having to be nice to a man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are really trying to read implications in where they don't exist.  She said absolutely nothing about women resenting being nice to men.   She was reacting to your continued comments about women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it doesn't happen in a vacuum. why does she believe what she does?  projecting much.
Click to expand...


But whether the women resent having to be nice to men or not has no bearing on what she posted.


----------



## ChrisL

Oh, who cares?  No women with any self respect would ever get with "these" kinds of guys anyways.  No worries.  Lol.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, it is about the level of modern "customer service" that is the problem for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  If you find a woman who appreciates you, the "customer service" is fantastic.
> 
> And what about her "customer service"?   Does she get to enjoy it as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you implying she can't find me, simply for the sake of equality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHAT??   Where in the hell did you get that from what I posted?   Jeez, no I am not implying any such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is what you wrote; terms, dear;_ If you find a woman_
> 
> Thank you for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I did say that.  And it still stands.  As a reply to your complaints about customer service.
> 
> But that, in no way, implies that she cannot find you, especially for the sake of equality.  If you game is about making ridiculous, nonsensical statements, then you certainly win.
Click to expand...

are you implying women treat poor guys the same as rich guys?


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> not from my experience.  it is not about after we are relating, but before.  I don't want to have to work any harder than women for sex-for the sake of equality.  Capital simply facilitates that quite well under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what? you resent having to be nice to a woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what?  are you implying women resent having to be nice to a man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are really trying to read implications in where they don't exist.  She said absolutely nothing about women resenting being nice to men.   She was reacting to your continued comments about women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it doesn't happen in a vacuum. why does she believe what she does?  projecting much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But whether the women resent having to be nice to men or not has no bearing on what she posted.
Click to expand...

yes, it does because it seems like mere projection.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  If you find a woman who appreciates you, the "customer service" is fantastic.
> 
> And what about her "customer service"?   Does she get to enjoy it as well?
> 
> 
> 
> are you implying she can't find me, simply for the sake of equality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHAT??   Where in the hell did you get that from what I posted?   Jeez, no I am not implying any such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is what you wrote; terms, dear;_ If you find a woman_
> 
> Thank you for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I did say that.  And it still stands.  As a reply to your complaints about customer service.
> 
> But that, in no way, implies that she cannot find you, especially for the sake of equality.  If you game is about making ridiculous, nonsensical statements, then you certainly win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you implying women treat poor guys the same as rich guys?
Click to expand...


Well, you have to have SOMETHING going for you.  You can't be a complete loser and expect women to offer themselves up for free in our capitalistic society in these modern times.  Lol.  We actually do have a Clue and a Cause.    Put that in your crack pipe and smoke it, bot boy.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  If you find a woman who appreciates you, the "customer service" is fantastic.
> 
> And what about her "customer service"?   Does she get to enjoy it as well?
> 
> 
> 
> are you implying she can't find me, simply for the sake of equality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHAT??   Where in the hell did you get that from what I posted?   Jeez, no I am not implying any such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is what you wrote; terms, dear;_ If you find a woman_
> 
> Thank you for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I did say that.  And it still stands.  As a reply to your complaints about customer service.
> 
> But that, in no way, implies that she cannot find you, especially for the sake of equality.  If you game is about making ridiculous, nonsensical statements, then you certainly win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you implying women treat poor guys the same as rich guys?
Click to expand...


I have not implied anything about how women treat different types of men.  That would depend solely on what the woman finds attractive.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> what? you resent having to be nice to a woman?
> 
> 
> 
> what?  are you implying women resent having to be nice to a man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are really trying to read implications in where they don't exist.  She said absolutely nothing about women resenting being nice to men.   She was reacting to your continued comments about women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it doesn't happen in a vacuum. why does she believe what she does?  projecting much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But whether the women resent having to be nice to men or not has no bearing on what she posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, it does because it seems like mere projection.
Click to expand...


And who is projecting what?

Bonzi asked a simply question.  And based on your comments about women, it did not seem farfetched at all.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> what? you resent having to be nice to a woman?
> 
> 
> 
> what?  are you implying women resent having to be nice to a man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are really trying to read implications in where they don't exist.  She said absolutely nothing about women resenting being nice to men.   She was reacting to your continued comments about women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it doesn't happen in a vacuum. why does she believe what she does?  projecting much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But whether the women resent having to be nice to men or not has no bearing on what she posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, it does because it seems like mere projection.
Click to expand...


Women aren't nice to you because you are a jerk.  I'm being honest, just like you asked.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> what? you resent having to be nice to a woman?
> 
> 
> 
> what?  are you implying women resent having to be nice to a man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are really trying to read implications in where they don't exist.  She said absolutely nothing about women resenting being nice to men.   She was reacting to your continued comments about women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it doesn't happen in a vacuum. why does she believe what she does?  projecting much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But whether the women resent having to be nice to men or not has no bearing on what she posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, it does because it seems like mere projection.
Click to expand...


Are you ugly and poor too?  Then what do you have to offer women for a full body massage with happy ending in these modern times?  WHAT?  You seem to think that you are some kind of "nice guy" but really you are just full of much douchebaggery.  Too much for a modern woman to deal with in this capitalistic society.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> what?  are you implying women resent having to be nice to a man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are really trying to read implications in where they don't exist.  She said absolutely nothing about women resenting being nice to men.   She was reacting to your continued comments about women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it doesn't happen in a vacuum. why does she believe what she does?  projecting much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But whether the women resent having to be nice to men or not has no bearing on what she posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, it does because it seems like mere projection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you ugly and poor too?  Then what do you have to offer women for a full body massage with happy ending in these modern times?  WHAT?  You seem to think that you are some kind of "nice guy" but really you are just full of much douchebaggery.  Too much for a modern woman to deal with in this capitalistic society.
Click to expand...

Just lousy customer service for free, dear?


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are really trying to read implications in where they don't exist.  She said absolutely nothing about women resenting being nice to men.   She was reacting to your continued comments about women.
> 
> 
> 
> it doesn't happen in a vacuum. why does she believe what she does?  projecting much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But whether the women resent having to be nice to men or not has no bearing on what she posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, it does because it seems like mere projection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you ugly and poor too?  Then what do you have to offer women for a full body massage with happy ending in these modern times?  WHAT?  You seem to think that you are some kind of "nice guy" but really you are just full of much douchebaggery.  Too much for a modern woman to deal with in this capitalistic society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just lousy customer service for free, dear?
Click to expand...


Lousy customer service?  You get no customer service.  Capitalism works when one offers the other something for something in return.  You don't get the pleasure of a beautiful woman's body and have absolutely NOTHING to offer her in return.  Maybe some very lonely woman would appreciate your affections.


----------



## Papageorgio

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And not required for any of them.
> 
> 
> 
> neither is the "quality of life" that can only be afforded with money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it's hard to believe, but you can enjoy and love a person because of who they are.
> Perhaps because you have never experienced this or you do not view relationships that way, you have no concept of it.
> 
> Based on your perception of relationships, it's best you motivate yourself to do what you think it takes to get women, the kind of women that want a man for money and finesse.
> 
> You just choose to ignore or reject the women out there that just want to be loved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, it is about the lousy "customer service" for free when i don't have enough money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you are lousy at servicing women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry to hear you have lousy reading comprehension; no wonder you have to resort to so many fallacies.
Click to expand...


What fallacies do I resort to?


----------



## Bonzi

I resort to the fallacy that danielpalos is someone that can be reasoned with......


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> neither is the "quality of life" that can only be afforded with money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's hard to believe, but you can enjoy and love a person because of who they are.
> Perhaps because you have never experienced this or you do not view relationships that way, you have no concept of it.
> 
> Based on your perception of relationships, it's best you motivate yourself to do what you think it takes to get women, the kind of women that want a man for money and finesse.
> 
> You just choose to ignore or reject the women out there that just want to be loved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, it is about the lousy "customer service" for free when i don't have enough money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you are lousy at servicing women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry to hear you have lousy reading comprehension; no wonder you have to resort to so many fallacies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What fallacies do I resort to?
Click to expand...


He doesn't know what the hell he's saying.  Even when you can actually understand his posts, they are still nonsensical.    Where on EARTH do these people come from is what I would be interested to know.


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's hard to believe, but you can enjoy and love a person because of who they are.
> Perhaps because you have never experienced this or you do not view relationships that way, you have no concept of it.
> 
> Based on your perception of relationships, it's best you motivate yourself to do what you think it takes to get women, the kind of women that want a man for money and finesse.
> 
> You just choose to ignore or reject the women out there that just want to be loved.
> 
> 
> 
> dear, it is about the lousy "customer service" for free when i don't have enough money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you are lousy at servicing women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry to hear you have lousy reading comprehension; no wonder you have to resort to so many fallacies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What fallacies do I resort to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't know what the hell he's saying.  Even when you can actually understand his posts, they are still nonsensical.    Where on EARTH do these people come from is what I would be interested to know.
Click to expand...


He is definitely a moon bat that is for sure.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, it is about the lousy "customer service" for free when i don't have enough money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you are lousy at servicing women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry to hear you have lousy reading comprehension; no wonder you have to resort to so many fallacies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What fallacies do I resort to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't know what the hell he's saying.  Even when you can actually understand his posts, they are still nonsensical.    Where on EARTH do these people come from is what I would be interested to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is definitely a moon at that is for sure.
Click to expand...


He certainly doesn't seem to know what capitalism is.  Lol.


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you are lousy at servicing women.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry to hear you have lousy reading comprehension; no wonder you have to resort to so many fallacies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What fallacies do I resort to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't know what the hell he's saying.  Even when you can actually understand his posts, they are still nonsensical.    Where on EARTH do these people come from is what I would be interested to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is definitely a moon at that is for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He certainly doesn't seem to know what capitalism is.  Lol.
Click to expand...


My wife isn't in it for capitalism that is for sure. Lol!


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you implying she can't find me, simply for the sake of equality?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT??   Where in the hell did you get that from what I posted?   Jeez, no I am not implying any such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is what you wrote; terms, dear;_ If you find a woman_
> 
> Thank you for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I did say that.  And it still stands.  As a reply to your complaints about customer service.
> 
> But that, in no way, implies that she cannot find you, especially for the sake of equality.  If you game is about making ridiculous, nonsensical statements, then you certainly win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you implying women treat poor guys the same as rich guys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you have to have SOMETHING going for you.  You can't be a complete loser and expect women to offer themselves up for free in our capitalistic society in these modern times.  Lol.  We actually do have a Clue and a Cause.    Put that in your crack pipe and smoke it, bot boy.
Click to expand...

dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?

Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you implying she can't find me, simply for the sake of equality?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT??   Where in the hell did you get that from what I posted?   Jeez, no I am not implying any such thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is what you wrote; terms, dear;_ If you find a woman_
> 
> Thank you for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I did say that.  And it still stands.  As a reply to your complaints about customer service.
> 
> But that, in no way, implies that she cannot find you, especially for the sake of equality.  If you game is about making ridiculous, nonsensical statements, then you certainly win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you implying women treat poor guys the same as rich guys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have not implied anything about how women treat different types of men.  That would depend solely on what the woman finds attractive.
Click to expand...

you are such a shill.

i commend your bullshit _artistry_.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> what?  are you implying women resent having to be nice to a man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are really trying to read implications in where they don't exist.  She said absolutely nothing about women resenting being nice to men.   She was reacting to your continued comments about women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it doesn't happen in a vacuum. why does she believe what she does?  projecting much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But whether the women resent having to be nice to men or not has no bearing on what she posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, it does because it seems like mere projection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And who is projecting what?
> 
> Bonzi asked a simply question.  And based on your comments about women, it did not seem farfetched at all.
Click to expand...

it is stereotypical.   only shills say what you do.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> what?  are you implying women resent having to be nice to a man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are really trying to read implications in where they don't exist.  She said absolutely nothing about women resenting being nice to men.   She was reacting to your continued comments about women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it doesn't happen in a vacuum. why does she believe what she does?  projecting much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But whether the women resent having to be nice to men or not has no bearing on what she posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, it does because it seems like mere projection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women aren't nice to you because you are a jerk.  I'm being honest, just like you asked.
Click to expand...

No, you are not being honest.  I am a mostly nice guy; and, I have the social morals _for free_ to prove it.  Why project so much, wo-man?


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> what?  are you implying women resent having to be nice to a man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are really trying to read implications in where they don't exist.  She said absolutely nothing about women resenting being nice to men.   She was reacting to your continued comments about women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it doesn't happen in a vacuum. why does she believe what she does?  projecting much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But whether the women resent having to be nice to men or not has no bearing on what she posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, it does because it seems like mere projection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you ugly and poor too?  Then what do you have to offer women for a full body massage with happy ending in these modern times?  WHAT?  You seem to think that you are some kind of "nice guy" but really you are just full of much douchebaggery.  Too much for a modern woman to deal with in this capitalistic society.
Click to expand...

dear, how many guys turn down free full body massage with happy ending?  women would claim a guy is gay.  so, women must be lesbos in the name of _equality_.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> it doesn't happen in a vacuum. why does she believe what she does?  projecting much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But whether the women resent having to be nice to men or not has no bearing on what she posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, it does because it seems like mere projection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you ugly and poor too?  Then what do you have to offer women for a full body massage with happy ending in these modern times?  WHAT?  You seem to think that you are some kind of "nice guy" but really you are just full of much douchebaggery.  Too much for a modern woman to deal with in this capitalistic society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just lousy customer service for free, dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lousy customer service?  You get no customer service.  Capitalism works when one offers the other something for something in return.  You don't get the pleasure of a beautiful woman's body and have absolutely NOTHING to offer her in return.  Maybe some very lonely woman would appreciate your affections.
Click to expand...

Thank you for your input for free.  I will take it for what it is worth.  If I want your honest opinion, i will pay for it.


----------



## danielpalos

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> neither is the "quality of life" that can only be afforded with money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's hard to believe, but you can enjoy and love a person because of who they are.
> Perhaps because you have never experienced this or you do not view relationships that way, you have no concept of it.
> 
> Based on your perception of relationships, it's best you motivate yourself to do what you think it takes to get women, the kind of women that want a man for money and finesse.
> 
> You just choose to ignore or reject the women out there that just want to be loved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, it is about the lousy "customer service" for free when i don't have enough money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you are lousy at servicing women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry to hear you have lousy reading comprehension; no wonder you have to resort to so many fallacies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What fallacies do I resort to?
Click to expand...

ad hominems for one; even if it was in jest.


----------



## danielpalos

Well, at least we now know who all the liars are.


----------



## Papageorgio

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's hard to believe, but you can enjoy and love a person because of who they are.
> Perhaps because you have never experienced this or you do not view relationships that way, you have no concept of it.
> 
> Based on your perception of relationships, it's best you motivate yourself to do what you think it takes to get women, the kind of women that want a man for money and finesse.
> 
> You just choose to ignore or reject the women out there that just want to be loved.
> 
> 
> 
> dear, it is about the lousy "customer service" for free when i don't have enough money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you are lousy at servicing women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry to hear you have lousy reading comprehension; no wonder you have to resort to so many fallacies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What fallacies do I resort to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ad hominems for one; even if it was in jest.
Click to expand...


Glad to know I have a sense of humor.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT??   Where in the hell did you get that from what I posted?   Jeez, no I am not implying any such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> that is what you wrote; terms, dear;_ If you find a woman_
> 
> Thank you for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I did say that.  And it still stands.  As a reply to your complaints about customer service.
> 
> But that, in no way, implies that she cannot find you, especially for the sake of equality.  If you game is about making ridiculous, nonsensical statements, then you certainly win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you implying women treat poor guys the same as rich guys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you have to have SOMETHING going for you.  You can't be a complete loser and expect women to offer themselves up for free in our capitalistic society in these modern times.  Lol.  We actually do have a Clue and a Cause.    Put that in your crack pipe and smoke it, bot boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
Click to expand...


Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is what you wrote; terms, dear;_ If you find a woman_
> 
> Thank you for playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did say that.  And it still stands.  As a reply to your complaints about customer service.
> 
> But that, in no way, implies that she cannot find you, especially for the sake of equality.  If you game is about making ridiculous, nonsensical statements, then you certainly win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you implying women treat poor guys the same as rich guys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you have to have SOMETHING going for you.  You can't be a complete loser and expect women to offer themselves up for free in our capitalistic society in these modern times.  Lol.  We actually do have a Clue and a Cause.    Put that in your crack pipe and smoke it, bot boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
Click to expand...

only shills resort to diversion instead of coming up with a sound line of reasoning for a rebuttal.  you claim that; but, it was you who was stuck on terms, dear.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are really trying to read implications in where they don't exist.  She said absolutely nothing about women resenting being nice to men.   She was reacting to your continued comments about women.
> 
> 
> 
> it doesn't happen in a vacuum. why does she believe what she does?  projecting much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But whether the women resent having to be nice to men or not has no bearing on what she posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, it does because it seems like mere projection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you ugly and poor too?  Then what do you have to offer women for a full body massage with happy ending in these modern times?  WHAT?  You seem to think that you are some kind of "nice guy" but really you are just full of much douchebaggery.  Too much for a modern woman to deal with in this capitalistic society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, how many guys turn down free full body massage with happy ending?  women would claim a guy is gay.  so, women must be lesbos in the name of _equality_.
Click to expand...


Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did say that.  And it still stands.  As a reply to your complaints about customer service.
> 
> But that, in no way, implies that she cannot find you, especially for the sake of equality.  If you game is about making ridiculous, nonsensical statements, then you certainly win.
> 
> 
> 
> are you implying women treat poor guys the same as rich guys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you have to have SOMETHING going for you.  You can't be a complete loser and expect women to offer themselves up for free in our capitalistic society in these modern times.  Lol.  We actually do have a Clue and a Cause.    Put that in your crack pipe and smoke it, bot boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only shills resort to diversion instead of coming up with a sound line of reasoning for a rebuttal.  you claim that; but, it was you who was stuck on terms, dear.
Click to expand...


My holding you accountable for what you say does not change anything.

Look up the definition for strawman argument.  It fit what you have said about equality.   You have exaggerated at every turn, require things of women that are not required of men, and try to blur the differences between employment and personal relationships.


----------



## Bonzi

A full body massage IS a happy ending for me 
Actually, I'd be happy with just a foot massage....

oh and by the way, *there is nothing more of a turn off then feeling like you "owe" someone something after getting pampered*.....


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is what you wrote; terms, dear;_ If you find a woman_
> 
> Thank you for playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did say that.  And it still stands.  As a reply to your complaints about customer service.
> 
> But that, in no way, implies that she cannot find you, especially for the sake of equality.  If you game is about making ridiculous, nonsensical statements, then you certainly win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you implying women treat poor guys the same as rich guys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you have to have SOMETHING going for you.  You can't be a complete loser and expect women to offer themselves up for free in our capitalistic society in these modern times.  Lol.  We actually do have a Clue and a Cause.    Put that in your crack pipe and smoke it, bot boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
Click to expand...




WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> it doesn't happen in a vacuum. why does she believe what she does?  projecting much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But whether the women resent having to be nice to men or not has no bearing on what she posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, it does because it seems like mere projection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you ugly and poor too?  Then what do you have to offer women for a full body massage with happy ending in these modern times?  WHAT?  You seem to think that you are some kind of "nice guy" but really you are just full of much douchebaggery.  Too much for a modern woman to deal with in this capitalistic society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, how many guys turn down free full body massage with happy ending?  women would claim a guy is gay.  so, women must be lesbos in the name of _equality_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
Click to expand...

not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free. 

why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you implying women treat poor guys the same as rich guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you have to have SOMETHING going for you.  You can't be a complete loser and expect women to offer themselves up for free in our capitalistic society in these modern times.  Lol.  We actually do have a Clue and a Cause.    Put that in your crack pipe and smoke it, bot boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only shills resort to diversion instead of coming up with a sound line of reasoning for a rebuttal.  you claim that; but, it was you who was stuck on terms, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My holding you accountable for what you say does not change anything.
> 
> Look up the definition for strawman argument.  It fit what you have said about equality.   You have exaggerated at every turn, require things of women that are not required of men, and try to blur the differences between employment and personal relationships.
Click to expand...

you are not holding me accountable to anything, but your fallacy of false Cause; that is why i don't take you seriously.


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> A full body massage IS a happy ending for me
> Actually, I'd be happy with just a foot massage....
> 
> oh and by the way, *there is nothing more of a turn off then feeling like you "owe" someone something after getting pampered*.....


Yes, most women claim what you do; it is very stereotypical, and sometimes, incredible.


----------



## Papageorgio

Bonzi said:


> A full body massage IS a happy ending for me
> Actually, I'd be happy with just a foot massage....
> 
> oh and by the way, *there is nothing more of a turn off then feeling like you "owe" someone something after getting pampered*.....



That reminds me of a King of Queens episode, where Doug was trying to build points.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did say that.  And it still stands.  As a reply to your complaints about customer service.
> 
> But that, in no way, implies that she cannot find you, especially for the sake of equality.  If you game is about making ridiculous, nonsensical statements, then you certainly win.
> 
> 
> 
> are you implying women treat poor guys the same as rich guys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you have to have SOMETHING going for you.  You can't be a complete loser and expect women to offer themselves up for free in our capitalistic society in these modern times.  Lol.  We actually do have a Clue and a Cause.    Put that in your crack pipe and smoke it, bot boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But whether the women resent having to be nice to men or not has no bearing on what she posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, it does because it seems like mere projection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you ugly and poor too?  Then what do you have to offer women for a full body massage with happy ending in these modern times?  WHAT?  You seem to think that you are some kind of "nice guy" but really you are just full of much douchebaggery.  Too much for a modern woman to deal with in this capitalistic society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, how many guys turn down free full body massage with happy ending?  women would claim a guy is gay.  so, women must be lesbos in the name of _equality_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
Click to expand...


Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you have to have SOMETHING going for you.  You can't be a complete loser and expect women to offer themselves up for free in our capitalistic society in these modern times.  Lol.  We actually do have a Clue and a Cause.    Put that in your crack pipe and smoke it, bot boy.
> 
> 
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only shills resort to diversion instead of coming up with a sound line of reasoning for a rebuttal.  you claim that; but, it was you who was stuck on terms, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My holding you accountable for what you say does not change anything.
> 
> Look up the definition for strawman argument.  It fit what you have said about equality.   You have exaggerated at every turn, require things of women that are not required of men, and try to blur the differences between employment and personal relationships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are not holding me accountable to anything, but your fallacy of false Cause; that is why i don't take you seriously.
Click to expand...


What in the hell is WRONG with you?  Seriously, I think the only person who can help you is a shrink!


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you implying women treat poor guys the same as rich guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you have to have SOMETHING going for you.  You can't be a complete loser and expect women to offer themselves up for free in our capitalistic society in these modern times.  Lol.  We actually do have a Clue and a Cause.    Put that in your crack pipe and smoke it, bot boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, it does because it seems like mere projection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you ugly and poor too?  Then what do you have to offer women for a full body massage with happy ending in these modern times?  WHAT?  You seem to think that you are some kind of "nice guy" but really you are just full of much douchebaggery.  Too much for a modern woman to deal with in this capitalistic society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, how many guys turn down free full body massage with happy ending?  women would claim a guy is gay.  so, women must be lesbos in the name of _equality_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
Click to expand...


Isn't it obvious that the poster is bonkers?    Remember when I told you that you can't argue with insanity?


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you have to have SOMETHING going for you.  You can't be a complete loser and expect women to offer themselves up for free in our capitalistic society in these modern times.  Lol.  We actually do have a Clue and a Cause.    Put that in your crack pipe and smoke it, bot boy.
> 
> 
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ugly and poor too?  Then what do you have to offer women for a full body massage with happy ending in these modern times?  WHAT?  You seem to think that you are some kind of "nice guy" but really you are just full of much douchebaggery.  Too much for a modern woman to deal with in this capitalistic society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, how many guys turn down free full body massage with happy ending?  women would claim a guy is gay.  so, women must be lesbos in the name of _equality_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious that the poster is bonkers?    Remember when I told you that you can't argue with insanity?
Click to expand...


Danny is an idiot, he has proved it over and over again. The best part is he thinks he is the smartest guy on the board and post after post he proves otherwise. He is a fallacy without a CAUSE.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, how many guys turn down free full body massage with happy ending?  women would claim a guy is gay.  so, women must be lesbos in the name of _equality_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious that the poster is bonkers?    Remember when I told you that you can't argue with insanity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Danny is an idiot, he has proved it over and over again. The best part is he thinks he is the smartest guy on the board and post after post he proves otherwise. He is a fallacy without a CAUSE.
Click to expand...


Or at least he tries to convince others that he has some semblance of intelligence by stringing words together to make nonsensical phrases.  Lol.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you implying women treat poor guys the same as rich guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you have to have SOMETHING going for you.  You can't be a complete loser and expect women to offer themselves up for free in our capitalistic society in these modern times.  Lol.  We actually do have a Clue and a Cause.    Put that in your crack pipe and smoke it, bot boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, it does because it seems like mere projection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you ugly and poor too?  Then what do you have to offer women for a full body massage with happy ending in these modern times?  WHAT?  You seem to think that you are some kind of "nice guy" but really you are just full of much douchebaggery.  Too much for a modern woman to deal with in this capitalistic society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, how many guys turn down free full body massage with happy ending?  women would claim a guy is gay.  so, women must be lesbos in the name of _equality_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
Click to expand...

most free guys do; i usually Only don't have problems when money is involved.  stop being such a shill.  how many free guys are in jail for being free guys.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only shills resort to diversion instead of coming up with a sound line of reasoning for a rebuttal.  you claim that; but, it was you who was stuck on terms, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My holding you accountable for what you say does not change anything.
> 
> Look up the definition for strawman argument.  It fit what you have said about equality.   You have exaggerated at every turn, require things of women that are not required of men, and try to blur the differences between employment and personal relationships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are not holding me accountable to anything, but your fallacy of false Cause; that is why i don't take you seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What in the hell is WRONG with you?  Seriously, I think the only person who can help you is a shrink!
Click to expand...

so what; why should i care what you think, dear.  you are not doing me.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you have to have SOMETHING going for you.  You can't be a complete loser and expect women to offer themselves up for free in our capitalistic society in these modern times.  Lol.  We actually do have a Clue and a Cause.    Put that in your crack pipe and smoke it, bot boy.
> 
> 
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ugly and poor too?  Then what do you have to offer women for a full body massage with happy ending in these modern times?  WHAT?  You seem to think that you are some kind of "nice guy" but really you are just full of much douchebaggery.  Too much for a modern woman to deal with in this capitalistic society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, how many guys turn down free full body massage with happy ending?  women would claim a guy is gay.  so, women must be lesbos in the name of _equality_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious that the poster is bonkers?    Remember when I told you that you can't argue with insanity?
Click to expand...

just lousy customer service for free, dear?


----------



## danielpalos

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, how many guys turn down free full body massage with happy ending?  women would claim a guy is gay.  so, women must be lesbos in the name of _equality_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious that the poster is bonkers?    Remember when I told you that you can't argue with insanity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Danny is an idiot, he has proved it over and over again. The best part is he thinks he is the smartest guy on the board and post after post he proves otherwise. He is a fallacy without a CAUSE.
Click to expand...

says the guys who have nothing but fallacy for their Cause.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did say that.  And it still stands.  As a reply to your complaints about customer service.
> 
> But that, in no way, implies that she cannot find you, especially for the sake of equality.  If you game is about making ridiculous, nonsensical statements, then you certainly win.
> 
> 
> 
> are you implying women treat poor guys the same as rich guys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you have to have SOMETHING going for you.  You can't be a complete loser and expect women to offer themselves up for free in our capitalistic society in these modern times.  Lol.  We actually do have a Clue and a Cause.    Put that in your crack pipe and smoke it, bot boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But whether the women resent having to be nice to men or not has no bearing on what she posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, it does because it seems like mere projection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you ugly and poor too?  Then what do you have to offer women for a full body massage with happy ending in these modern times?  WHAT?  You seem to think that you are some kind of "nice guy" but really you are just full of much douchebaggery.  Too much for a modern woman to deal with in this capitalistic society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, how many guys turn down free full body massage with happy ending?  women would claim a guy is gay.  so, women must be lesbos in the name of _equality_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
Click to expand...




danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did say that.  And it still stands.  As a reply to your complaints about customer service.
> 
> But that, in no way, implies that she cannot find you, especially for the sake of equality.  If you game is about making ridiculous, nonsensical statements, then you certainly win.
> 
> 
> 
> are you implying women treat poor guys the same as rich guys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you have to have SOMETHING going for you.  You can't be a complete loser and expect women to offer themselves up for free in our capitalistic society in these modern times.  Lol.  We actually do have a Clue and a Cause.    Put that in your crack pipe and smoke it, bot boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> But whether the women resent having to be nice to men or not has no bearing on what she posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, it does because it seems like mere projection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you ugly and poor too?  Then what do you have to offer women for a full body massage with happy ending in these modern times?  WHAT?  You seem to think that you are some kind of "nice guy" but really you are just full of much douchebaggery.  Too much for a modern woman to deal with in this capitalistic society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, how many guys turn down free full body massage with happy ending?  women would claim a guy is gay.  so, women must be lesbos in the name of _equality_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
Click to expand...


BTW, women don't turn it down "...if that was what they were looking for".


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious that the poster is bonkers?    Remember when I told you that you can't argue with insanity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Danny is an idiot, he has proved it over and over again. The best part is he thinks he is the smartest guy on the board and post after post he proves otherwise. He is a fallacy without a CAUSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or at least he tries to convince others that he has some semblance of intelligence by stringing words together to make nonsensical phrases.  Lol.
Click to expand...

i was blessed with a large vocabulary instead of a large penis; now you know my dilemma.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, how many guys turn down free full body massage with happy ending?  women would claim a guy is gay.  so, women must be lesbos in the name of _equality_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious that the poster is bonkers?    Remember when I told you that you can't argue with insanity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just lousy customer service for free, dear?
Click to expand...


I don't do "customer service."  I think you need to go see a prostitute.  That is the only kind of woman that would ever "service" you in any way.  I'm 100% serious.  You've got some damn serious issues.  Don't you know this?


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious that the poster is bonkers?    Remember when I told you that you can't argue with insanity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Danny is an idiot, he has proved it over and over again. The best part is he thinks he is the smartest guy on the board and post after post he proves otherwise. He is a fallacy without a CAUSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or at least he tries to convince others that he has some semblance of intelligence by stringing words together to make nonsensical phrases.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i was blessed with a large vocabulary instead of a large penis; now you know my dilemma.
Click to expand...


You've got some really serious mental problems.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you implying women treat poor guys the same as rich guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you have to have SOMETHING going for you.  You can't be a complete loser and expect women to offer themselves up for free in our capitalistic society in these modern times.  Lol.  We actually do have a Clue and a Cause.    Put that in your crack pipe and smoke it, bot boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, it does because it seems like mere projection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you ugly and poor too?  Then what do you have to offer women for a full body massage with happy ending in these modern times?  WHAT?  You seem to think that you are some kind of "nice guy" but really you are just full of much douchebaggery.  Too much for a modern woman to deal with in this capitalistic society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, how many guys turn down free full body massage with happy ending?  women would claim a guy is gay.  so, women must be lesbos in the name of _equality_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you implying women treat poor guys the same as rich guys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you have to have SOMETHING going for you.  You can't be a complete loser and expect women to offer themselves up for free in our capitalistic society in these modern times.  Lol.  We actually do have a Clue and a Cause.    Put that in your crack pipe and smoke it, bot boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, it does because it seems like mere projection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you ugly and poor too?  Then what do you have to offer women for a full body massage with happy ending in these modern times?  WHAT?  You seem to think that you are some kind of "nice guy" but really you are just full of much douchebaggery.  Too much for a modern woman to deal with in this capitalistic society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, how many guys turn down free full body massage with happy ending?  women would claim a guy is gay.  so, women must be lesbos in the name of _equality_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW, women don't turn it down "...if that was what they were looking for".
Click to expand...

i know that; but you have to play their games for free or no nookie, right, mr.manly Man.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you implying women treat poor guys the same as rich guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you have to have SOMETHING going for you.  You can't be a complete loser and expect women to offer themselves up for free in our capitalistic society in these modern times.  Lol.  We actually do have a Clue and a Cause.    Put that in your crack pipe and smoke it, bot boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, it does because it seems like mere projection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you ugly and poor too?  Then what do you have to offer women for a full body massage with happy ending in these modern times?  WHAT?  You seem to think that you are some kind of "nice guy" but really you are just full of much douchebaggery.  Too much for a modern woman to deal with in this capitalistic society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, how many guys turn down free full body massage with happy ending?  women would claim a guy is gay.  so, women must be lesbos in the name of _equality_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you implying women treat poor guys the same as rich guys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you have to have SOMETHING going for you.  You can't be a complete loser and expect women to offer themselves up for free in our capitalistic society in these modern times.  Lol.  We actually do have a Clue and a Cause.    Put that in your crack pipe and smoke it, bot boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, it does because it seems like mere projection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you ugly and poor too?  Then what do you have to offer women for a full body massage with happy ending in these modern times?  WHAT?  You seem to think that you are some kind of "nice guy" but really you are just full of much douchebaggery.  Too much for a modern woman to deal with in this capitalistic society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, how many guys turn down free full body massage with happy ending?  women would claim a guy is gay.  so, women must be lesbos in the name of _equality_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW, women don't turn it down "...if that was what they were looking for".
Click to expand...


I was thinking about it, and I think Daniel needs to be encouraged to seek counseling, and definitely NOT given advice on how to "pick up" women.  Intensive psychiatric counseling and perhaps some medication is what he really needs.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious that the poster is bonkers?    Remember when I told you that you can't argue with insanity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just lousy customer service for free, dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do "customer service."  I think you need to go see a prostitute.  That is the only kind of woman that would ever "service" you in any way.  I'm 100% serious.  You've got some damn serious issues.  Don't you know this?
Click to expand...

i know that dear; you have lousy social service for free; it makes me want to go to a Professional woman and not an Amateur, like yourself.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you have to have SOMETHING going for you.  You can't be a complete loser and expect women to offer themselves up for free in our capitalistic society in these modern times.  Lol.  We actually do have a Clue and a Cause.    Put that in your crack pipe and smoke it, bot boy.
> 
> 
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ugly and poor too?  Then what do you have to offer women for a full body massage with happy ending in these modern times?  WHAT?  You seem to think that you are some kind of "nice guy" but really you are just full of much douchebaggery.  Too much for a modern woman to deal with in this capitalistic society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, how many guys turn down free full body massage with happy ending?  women would claim a guy is gay.  so, women must be lesbos in the name of _equality_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you have to have SOMETHING going for you.  You can't be a complete loser and expect women to offer themselves up for free in our capitalistic society in these modern times.  Lol.  We actually do have a Clue and a Cause.    Put that in your crack pipe and smoke it, bot boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ugly and poor too?  Then what do you have to offer women for a full body massage with happy ending in these modern times?  WHAT?  You seem to think that you are some kind of "nice guy" but really you are just full of much douchebaggery.  Too much for a modern woman to deal with in this capitalistic society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, how many guys turn down free full body massage with happy ending?  women would claim a guy is gay.  so, women must be lesbos in the name of _equality_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW, women don't turn it down "...if that was what they were looking for".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know that; but you have to play their games for free or no nookie, right, mr.manly Man.
Click to expand...


No, you need a psychiatrist.  With your mental state, women are the last thing you should be considering.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious that the poster is bonkers?    Remember when I told you that you can't argue with insanity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Danny is an idiot, he has proved it over and over again. The best part is he thinks he is the smartest guy on the board and post after post he proves otherwise. He is a fallacy without a CAUSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or at least he tries to convince others that he has some semblance of intelligence by stringing words together to make nonsensical phrases.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i was blessed with a large vocabulary instead of a large penis; now you know my dilemma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've got some really serious mental problems.
Click to expand...

you dear, have a limited vocabulary; and that is worth less in the non-porn sector.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious that the poster is bonkers?    Remember when I told you that you can't argue with insanity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just lousy customer service for free, dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do "customer service."  I think you need to go see a prostitute.  That is the only kind of woman that would ever "service" you in any way.  I'm 100% serious.  You've got some damn serious issues.  Don't you know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know that dear; you have lousy social service for free; it makes me want to go to a Professional woman and not an Amateur, like yourself.
Click to expand...


You really should see a psychiatrist, I think.  That would probably be in your best interest.  You obviously have some very serious problems.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, how many guys turn down free full body massage with happy ending?  women would claim a guy is gay.  so, women must be lesbos in the name of _equality_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, how many guys turn down free full body massage with happy ending?  women would claim a guy is gay.  so, women must be lesbos in the name of _equality_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW, women don't turn it down "...if that was what they were looking for".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know that; but you have to play their games for free or no nookie, right, mr.manly Man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you need a psychiatrist.  With your mental state, women are the last thing you should be considering.
Click to expand...

projecting much, dear?  you have nothing but fallacy to work with.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious that the poster is bonkers?    Remember when I told you that you can't argue with insanity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danny is an idiot, he has proved it over and over again. The best part is he thinks he is the smartest guy on the board and post after post he proves otherwise. He is a fallacy without a CAUSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or at least he tries to convince others that he has some semblance of intelligence by stringing words together to make nonsensical phrases.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i was blessed with a large vocabulary instead of a large penis; now you know my dilemma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've got some really serious mental problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you dear, have a limited vocabulary; and that is worth less in the non-porn sector.
Click to expand...


Seek help.  This is the best advice you will get here.  I'm being serious.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW, women don't turn it down "...if that was what they were looking for".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know that; but you have to play their games for free or no nookie, right, mr.manly Man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you need a psychiatrist.  With your mental state, women are the last thing you should be considering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> projecting much, dear?  you have nothing but fallacy to work with.
Click to expand...


Nobody even knows what you're talking about.  That's how socially retarded you are.  You need a psychiatrist, not a woman.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you have to have SOMETHING going for you.  You can't be a complete loser and expect women to offer themselves up for free in our capitalistic society in these modern times.  Lol.  We actually do have a Clue and a Cause.    Put that in your crack pipe and smoke it, bot boy.
> 
> 
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ugly and poor too?  Then what do you have to offer women for a full body massage with happy ending in these modern times?  WHAT?  You seem to think that you are some kind of "nice guy" but really you are just full of much douchebaggery.  Too much for a modern woman to deal with in this capitalistic society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, how many guys turn down free full body massage with happy ending?  women would claim a guy is gay.  so, women must be lesbos in the name of _equality_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> most free guys do; i usually Only don't have problems when money is involved.  stop being such a shill.  how many free guys are in jail for being free guys.
Click to expand...


Really?   You complain that you have low numbers and little experience, and yet the "free guys" are the ones having problems?   Oh, and your supposition that I have problems with women would fall under which Logical Fallacy?

How many "free guys" are in jail for being "free guys"?    That is easy.   None.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, how many guys turn down free full body massage with happy ending?  women would claim a guy is gay.  so, women must be lesbos in the name of _equality_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> most free guys do; i usually Only don't have problems when money is involved.  stop being such a shill.  how many free guys are in jail for being free guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?   You complain that you have low numbers and little experience, and yet the "free guys" are the ones having problems?   Oh, and your supposition that I have problems with women would fall under which Logical Fallacy?
> 
> How many "free guys" are in jail for being "free guys"?    That is easy.   None.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't let myself be offended by anything the poster says.  Like I told you, he is obviously suffering from a mental illness.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you have to have SOMETHING going for you.  You can't be a complete loser and expect women to offer themselves up for free in our capitalistic society in these modern times.  Lol.  We actually do have a Clue and a Cause.    Put that in your crack pipe and smoke it, bot boy.
> 
> 
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ugly and poor too?  Then what do you have to offer women for a full body massage with happy ending in these modern times?  WHAT?  You seem to think that you are some kind of "nice guy" but really you are just full of much douchebaggery.  Too much for a modern woman to deal with in this capitalistic society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, how many guys turn down free full body massage with happy ending?  women would claim a guy is gay.  so, women must be lesbos in the name of _equality_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you have to have SOMETHING going for you.  You can't be a complete loser and expect women to offer themselves up for free in our capitalistic society in these modern times.  Lol.  We actually do have a Clue and a Cause.    Put that in your crack pipe and smoke it, bot boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ugly and poor too?  Then what do you have to offer women for a full body massage with happy ending in these modern times?  WHAT?  You seem to think that you are some kind of "nice guy" but really you are just full of much douchebaggery.  Too much for a modern woman to deal with in this capitalistic society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, how many guys turn down free full body massage with happy ending?  women would claim a guy is gay.  so, women must be lesbos in the name of _equality_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW, women don't turn it down "...if that was what they were looking for".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know that; but you have to play their games for free or no nookie, right, mr.manly Man.
Click to expand...


The question was not about "nookie".   The issue was whether men will turn down a free full body massage with a happy ending.   But keep dodging and trying to derail.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, how many guys turn down free full body massage with happy ending?  women would claim a guy is gay.  so, women must be lesbos in the name of _equality_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, how many guys turn down free full body massage with happy ending?  women would claim a guy is gay.  so, women must be lesbos in the name of _equality_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW, women don't turn it down "...if that was what they were looking for".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know that; but you have to play their games for free or no nookie, right, mr.manly Man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question was not about "nookie".   The issue was whether men will turn down a free full body massage with a happy ending.   But keep dodging and trying to derail.
Click to expand...


What does he mean "play their games for free."???  What does "free" have to do with anything unless he is talking about prostitution?


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW, women don't turn it down "...if that was what they were looking for".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know that; but you have to play their games for free or no nookie, right, mr.manly Man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you need a psychiatrist.  With your mental state, women are the last thing you should be considering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> projecting much, dear?  you have nothing but fallacy to work with.
Click to expand...


What does "play their games for free" mean?  What does that mean?  Are you talking about prostitution?  Of course, prostitutes are going to charge you money.  That is how they make their money.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Danny is an idiot, he has proved it over and over again. The best part is he thinks he is the smartest guy on the board and post after post he proves otherwise. He is a fallacy without a CAUSE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or at least he tries to convince others that he has some semblance of intelligence by stringing words together to make nonsensical phrases.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i was blessed with a large vocabulary instead of a large penis; now you know my dilemma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've got some really serious mental problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you dear, have a limited vocabulary; and that is worth less in the non-porn sector.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seek help.  This is the best advice you will get here.  I'm being serious.
Click to expand...

so what, dear; you may believe you are being serious, but i know you have Nothing but fallacy to work with.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW, women don't turn it down "...if that was what they were looking for".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know that; but you have to play their games for free or no nookie, right, mr.manly Man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you need a psychiatrist.  With your mental state, women are the last thing you should be considering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> projecting much, dear?  you have nothing but fallacy to work with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody even knows what you're talking about.  That's how socially retarded you are.  You need a psychiatrist, not a woman.
Click to expand...

Everybody but the clueless and the Causeless and the shills know what i am talking about, dear.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, how many guys turn down free full body massage with happy ending?  women would claim a guy is gay.  so, women must be lesbos in the name of _equality_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> most free guys do; i usually Only don't have problems when money is involved.  stop being such a shill.  how many free guys are in jail for being free guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?   You complain that you have low numbers and little experience, and yet the "free guys" are the ones having problems?   Oh, and your supposition that I have problems with women would fall under which Logical Fallacy?
> 
> How many "free guys" are in jail for being "free guys"?    That is easy.   None.
Click to expand...

How many guys go to jail for being Good Capitalists and paying for it?


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, women don't turn it down "...if that was what they were looking for".
> 
> 
> 
> i know that; but you have to play their games for free or no nookie, right, mr.manly Man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you need a psychiatrist.  With your mental state, women are the last thing you should be considering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> projecting much, dear?  you have nothing but fallacy to work with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody even knows what you're talking about.  That's how socially retarded you are.  You need a psychiatrist, not a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody but the clueless and the Causeless and the shills know what i am talking about, dear.
Click to expand...


No, I'm sorry.  The communication problem lies with you.  NOBODY knows what you're talking about.  Now, what do you mean by "play their games for free."  I'm asking you to explain that comment.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, how many guys turn down free full body massage with happy ending?  women would claim a guy is gay.  so, women must be lesbos in the name of _equality_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, how many guys turn down free full body massage with happy ending?  women would claim a guy is gay.  so, women must be lesbos in the name of _equality_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW, women don't turn it down "...if that was what they were looking for".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know that; but you have to play their games for free or no nookie, right, mr.manly Man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question was not about "nookie".   The issue was whether men will turn down a free full body massage with a happy ending.   But keep dodging and trying to derail.
Click to expand...

you play their games all the time; and it shows in your arguments, dear.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> most free guys do; i usually Only don't have problems when money is involved.  stop being such a shill.  how many free guys are in jail for being free guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?   You complain that you have low numbers and little experience, and yet the "free guys" are the ones having problems?   Oh, and your supposition that I have problems with women would fall under which Logical Fallacy?
> 
> How many "free guys" are in jail for being "free guys"?    That is easy.   None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many guys go to jail for being Good Capitalists and paying for it?
Click to expand...


What does this statement mean?  Let's break it down.  How many guys . . . well, we know what THAT means.  " . . . go to jail for being Good Capitalists and paying for it?"  This part of the statement is incredibly unclear.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW, women don't turn it down "...if that was what they were looking for".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know that; but you have to play their games for free or no nookie, right, mr.manly Man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you need a psychiatrist.  With your mental state, women are the last thing you should be considering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> projecting much, dear?  you have nothing but fallacy to work with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does "play their games for free" mean?  What does that mean?  Are you talking about prostitution?  Of course, prostitutes are going to charge you money.  That is how they make their money.
Click to expand...

read, _Games People Play_ to acquire and possess, a clue and a Cause, dear.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> most free guys do; i usually Only don't have problems when money is involved.  stop being such a shill.  how many free guys are in jail for being free guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?   You complain that you have low numbers and little experience, and yet the "free guys" are the ones having problems?   Oh, and your supposition that I have problems with women would fall under which Logical Fallacy?
> 
> How many "free guys" are in jail for being "free guys"?    That is easy.   None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many guys go to jail for being Good Capitalists and paying for it?
Click to expand...


Are you talking about prostitution here again?


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i know that; but you have to play their games for free or no nookie, right, mr.manly Man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you need a psychiatrist.  With your mental state, women are the last thing you should be considering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> projecting much, dear?  you have nothing but fallacy to work with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody even knows what you're talking about.  That's how socially retarded you are.  You need a psychiatrist, not a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody but the clueless and the Causeless and the shills know what i am talking about, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm sorry.  The communication problem lies with you.  NOBODY knows what you're talking about.  Now, what do you mean by "play their games for free."  I'm asking you to explain that comment.
Click to expand...

like i said; Only the dumb ones don't know what I am talking about.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, women don't turn it down "...if that was what they were looking for".
> 
> 
> 
> i know that; but you have to play their games for free or no nookie, right, mr.manly Man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you need a psychiatrist.  With your mental state, women are the last thing you should be considering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> projecting much, dear?  you have nothing but fallacy to work with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does "play their games for free" mean?  What does that mean?  Are you talking about prostitution?  Of course, prostitutes are going to charge you money.  That is how they make their money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read, _Games People Play_ to acquire and possess, a clue and a Cause, dear.
Click to expand...


Sorry, but normal people don't need to read books to relate to other people.  I think all of the junk you read is affecting your brain function in a bad way.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you need a psychiatrist.  With your mental state, women are the last thing you should be considering.
> 
> 
> 
> projecting much, dear?  you have nothing but fallacy to work with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody even knows what you're talking about.  That's how socially retarded you are.  You need a psychiatrist, not a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody but the clueless and the Causeless and the shills know what i am talking about, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm sorry.  The communication problem lies with you.  NOBODY knows what you're talking about.  Now, what do you mean by "play their games for free."  I'm asking you to explain that comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like i said; Only the dumb ones don't know what I am talking about.
Click to expand...


Oh, so now the problem is with everyone else?  You are the only one who knows what you are talking about, and considering that you cannot even get a date, I would say that you are not very smart.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> most free guys do; i usually Only don't have problems when money is involved.  stop being such a shill.  how many free guys are in jail for being free guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?   You complain that you have low numbers and little experience, and yet the "free guys" are the ones having problems?   Oh, and your supposition that I have problems with women would fall under which Logical Fallacy?
> 
> How many "free guys" are in jail for being "free guys"?    That is easy.   None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many guys go to jail for being Good Capitalists and paying for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does this statement mean?  Let's break it down.  How many guys . . . well, we know what THAT means.  " . . . go to jail for being Good Capitalists and paying for it?"  This part of the statement is incredibly unclear.
Click to expand...

how many problems do you have getting something at a convenience store versus for free with someone?


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i know that; but you have to play their games for free or no nookie, right, mr.manly Man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you need a psychiatrist.  With your mental state, women are the last thing you should be considering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> projecting much, dear?  you have nothing but fallacy to work with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does "play their games for free" mean?  What does that mean?  Are you talking about prostitution?  Of course, prostitutes are going to charge you money.  That is how they make their money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read, _Games People Play_ to acquire and possess, a clue and a Cause, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but normal people don't need to read books to relate to other people.  I think all of the junk you read is affecting your brain function in a bad way.
Click to expand...

dear; you are just ignorant.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> most free guys do; i usually Only don't have problems when money is involved.  stop being such a shill.  how many free guys are in jail for being free guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?   You complain that you have low numbers and little experience, and yet the "free guys" are the ones having problems?   Oh, and your supposition that I have problems with women would fall under which Logical Fallacy?
> 
> How many "free guys" are in jail for being "free guys"?    That is easy.   None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many guys go to jail for being Good Capitalists and paying for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does this statement mean?  Let's break it down.  How many guys . . . well, we know what THAT means.  " . . . go to jail for being Good Capitalists and paying for it?"  This part of the statement is incredibly unclear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how many problems do you have getting something at a convenience store versus for free with someone?
Click to expand...


Women are human beings.  We are not merchandise at a convenience store.  That is something you need to realize and that is your biggest problem.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you need a psychiatrist.  With your mental state, women are the last thing you should be considering.
> 
> 
> 
> projecting much, dear?  you have nothing but fallacy to work with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does "play their games for free" mean?  What does that mean?  Are you talking about prostitution?  Of course, prostitutes are going to charge you money.  That is how they make their money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read, _Games People Play_ to acquire and possess, a clue and a Cause, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but normal people don't need to read books to relate to other people.  I think all of the junk you read is affecting your brain function in a bad way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; you are just ignorant.
Click to expand...


No, I'm sorry.  That would be you.  If you go through your entire life thinking that the problem is with everyone else when YOU are the common denominator, then this shows that you are suffering from a psychosis of some kind.  Delusions of grandiosity perhaps?


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> projecting much, dear?  you have nothing but fallacy to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody even knows what you're talking about.  That's how socially retarded you are.  You need a psychiatrist, not a woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody but the clueless and the Causeless and the shills know what i am talking about, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm sorry.  The communication problem lies with you.  NOBODY knows what you're talking about.  Now, what do you mean by "play their games for free."  I'm asking you to explain that comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like i said; Only the dumb ones don't know what I am talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so now the problem is with everyone else?  You are the only one who knows what you are talking about, and considering that you cannot even get a date, I would say that you are not very smart.
Click to expand...

getting a date is simple when i have enough money.  

only the dumb ones don't want to look up the terms or concepts involved.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> most free guys do; i usually Only don't have problems when money is involved.  stop being such a shill.  how many free guys are in jail for being free guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?   You complain that you have low numbers and little experience, and yet the "free guys" are the ones having problems?   Oh, and your supposition that I have problems with women would fall under which Logical Fallacy?
> 
> How many "free guys" are in jail for being "free guys"?    That is easy.   None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many guys go to jail for being Good Capitalists and paying for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does this statement mean?  Let's break it down.  How many guys . . . well, we know what THAT means.  " . . . go to jail for being Good Capitalists and paying for it?"  This part of the statement is incredibly unclear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how many problems do you have getting something at a convenience store versus for free with someone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women are human beings.  We are not merchandise at a convenience store.  That is something you need to realize and that is your biggest problem.
Click to expand...

not my problem; i understand the concepts and don't play dumb.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you need a psychiatrist.  With your mental state, women are the last thing you should be considering.
> 
> 
> 
> projecting much, dear?  you have nothing but fallacy to work with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does "play their games for free" mean?  What does that mean?  Are you talking about prostitution?  Of course, prostitutes are going to charge you money.  That is how they make their money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read, _Games People Play_ to acquire and possess, a clue and a Cause, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but normal people don't need to read books to relate to other people.  I think all of the junk you read is affecting your brain function in a bad way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; you are just ignorant.
Click to expand...


Now, tell us what you mean when you keep stating the phrase "for free" when it comes to women.  Women are not store merchandise that are to be purchased unless they are prostitutes.  

Women CHOOSE who they want to go out with, and they do have standards.  Because you don't meet up to most women's standards is really kind of your own problem.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> projecting much, dear?  you have nothing but fallacy to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does "play their games for free" mean?  What does that mean?  Are you talking about prostitution?  Of course, prostitutes are going to charge you money.  That is how they make their money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read, _Games People Play_ to acquire and possess, a clue and a Cause, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but normal people don't need to read books to relate to other people.  I think all of the junk you read is affecting your brain function in a bad way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; you are just ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm sorry.  That would be you.  If you go through your entire life thinking that the problem is with everyone else when YOU are the common denominator, then this shows that you are suffering from a psychosis of some kind.  Delusions of grandiosity perhaps?
Click to expand...

the common denominator, dear is my lack of resorting to fallacies; unlike all of those of the opposing view.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody even knows what you're talking about.  That's how socially retarded you are.  You need a psychiatrist, not a woman.
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody but the clueless and the Causeless and the shills know what i am talking about, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm sorry.  The communication problem lies with you.  NOBODY knows what you're talking about.  Now, what do you mean by "play their games for free."  I'm asking you to explain that comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like i said; Only the dumb ones don't know what I am talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so now the problem is with everyone else?  You are the only one who knows what you are talking about, and considering that you cannot even get a date, I would say that you are not very smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> getting a date is simple when i have enough money.
> 
> only the dumb ones don't want to look up the terms or concepts involved.
Click to expand...


I somehow doubt that even money is going to help you.  You just come across as a demented mental patient, really.  

Hey, you said you wanted someone to be honest with you and tell you why you don't get any.  I'm telling you now, honestly.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious that the poster is bonkers?    Remember when I told you that you can't argue with insanity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just lousy customer service for free, dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do "customer service."  I think you need to go see a prostitute.  That is the only kind of woman that would ever "service" you in any way.  I'm 100% serious.  You've got some damn serious issues.  Don't you know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know that dear; you have lousy social service for free; it makes me want to go to a Professional woman and not an Amateur, like yourself.
Click to expand...


How do you know what sort of "customer service" she offers, when she wants to offer it?

Obviously another lie.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> projecting much, dear?  you have nothing but fallacy to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does "play their games for free" mean?  What does that mean?  Are you talking about prostitution?  Of course, prostitutes are going to charge you money.  That is how they make their money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> read, _Games People Play_ to acquire and possess, a clue and a Cause, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but normal people don't need to read books to relate to other people.  I think all of the junk you read is affecting your brain function in a bad way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; you are just ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, tell us what you mean when you keep stating the phrase "for free" when it comes to women.  Women are not store merchandise that are to be purchased unless they are prostitutes.
> 
> Women CHOOSE who they want to go out with, and they do have standards.  Because you don't meet up to most women's standards is really kind of your own problem.
Click to expand...

women have fewer Standards than men.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does "play their games for free" mean?  What does that mean?  Are you talking about prostitution?  Of course, prostitutes are going to charge you money.  That is how they make their money.
> 
> 
> 
> read, _Games People Play_ to acquire and possess, a clue and a Cause, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but normal people don't need to read books to relate to other people.  I think all of the junk you read is affecting your brain function in a bad way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; you are just ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm sorry.  That would be you.  If you go through your entire life thinking that the problem is with everyone else when YOU are the common denominator, then this shows that you are suffering from a psychosis of some kind.  Delusions of grandiosity perhaps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the common denominator, dear is my lack of resorting to fallacies; unlike all of those of the opposing view.
Click to expand...


I'm being completely honest.  I think you are probably a demented mental patient.  Speaking from a woman's point of view, that is just ONE of many reasons why I wouldn't date you.  Now, you said you wanted honesty.  Nobody said it would be pleasant.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does "play their games for free" mean?  What does that mean?  Are you talking about prostitution?  Of course, prostitutes are going to charge you money.  That is how they make their money.
> 
> 
> 
> read, _Games People Play_ to acquire and possess, a clue and a Cause, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but normal people don't need to read books to relate to other people.  I think all of the junk you read is affecting your brain function in a bad way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; you are just ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, tell us what you mean when you keep stating the phrase "for free" when it comes to women.  Women are not store merchandise that are to be purchased unless they are prostitutes.
> 
> Women CHOOSE who they want to go out with, and they do have standards.  Because you don't meet up to most women's standards is really kind of your own problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> women have fewer Standards than men.
Click to expand...


That's not the case at all.  Women are each individuals, just like other human beings.  Maybe you should try to pick up women from your local mental facility?  There you might find a match.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody but the clueless and the Causeless and the shills know what i am talking about, dear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm sorry.  The communication problem lies with you.  NOBODY knows what you're talking about.  Now, what do you mean by "play their games for free."  I'm asking you to explain that comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like i said; Only the dumb ones don't know what I am talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so now the problem is with everyone else?  You are the only one who knows what you are talking about, and considering that you cannot even get a date, I would say that you are not very smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> getting a date is simple when i have enough money.
> 
> only the dumb ones don't want to look up the terms or concepts involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I somehow doubt that even money is going to help you.  You just come across as a demented mental patient, really.
> 
> Hey, you said you wanted someone to be honest with you and tell you why you don't get any.  I'm telling you now, honestly.
Click to expand...

so what; you come across as a floozy.  money helps tremendously in our political-economy.  it is a self-evident truth.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious that the poster is bonkers?    Remember when I told you that you can't argue with insanity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just lousy customer service for free, dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do "customer service."  I think you need to go see a prostitute.  That is the only kind of woman that would ever "service" you in any way.  I'm 100% serious.  You've got some damn serious issues.  Don't you know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know that dear; you have lousy social service for free; it makes me want to go to a Professional woman and not an Amateur, like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know what sort of "customer service" she offers, when she wants to offer it?
> 
> Obviously another lie.
Click to expand...


Why on earth would he refer to it as "customer service" unless he was talking about prostitutes.  I think what he is saying is that he considers women to be prostitutes.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> most free guys do; i usually Only don't have problems when money is involved.  stop being such a shill.  how many free guys are in jail for being free guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?   You complain that you have low numbers and little experience, and yet the "free guys" are the ones having problems?   Oh, and your supposition that I have problems with women would fall under which Logical Fallacy?
> 
> How many "free guys" are in jail for being "free guys"?    That is easy.   None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many guys go to jail for being Good Capitalists and paying for it?
Click to expand...


So you consider someone who knowingly breaks the law to be a "Good Capitalist"?


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious that the poster is bonkers?    Remember when I told you that you can't argue with insanity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just lousy customer service for free, dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do "customer service."  I think you need to go see a prostitute.  That is the only kind of woman that would ever "service" you in any way.  I'm 100% serious.  You've got some damn serious issues.  Don't you know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know that dear; you have lousy social service for free; it makes me want to go to a Professional woman and not an Amateur, like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know what sort of "customer service" she offers, when she wants to offer it?
> 
> Obviously another lie.
Click to expand...

Did Jesus the Christ believe in lousy customer service for free under Any form of Capitalism? Why do women?


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious that the poster is bonkers?    Remember when I told you that you can't argue with insanity?
> 
> 
> 
> just lousy customer service for free, dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do "customer service."  I think you need to go see a prostitute.  That is the only kind of woman that would ever "service" you in any way.  I'm 100% serious.  You've got some damn serious issues.  Don't you know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know that dear; you have lousy social service for free; it makes me want to go to a Professional woman and not an Amateur, like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know what sort of "customer service" she offers, when she wants to offer it?
> 
> Obviously another lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why on earth would he refer to it as "customer service" unless he was talking about prostitutes.  I think what he is saying is that he considers women to be prostitutes.
Click to expand...

you never worked in a customer service department?  it shows.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm sorry.  The communication problem lies with you.  NOBODY knows what you're talking about.  Now, what do you mean by "play their games for free."  I'm asking you to explain that comment.
> 
> 
> 
> like i said; Only the dumb ones don't know what I am talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so now the problem is with everyone else?  You are the only one who knows what you are talking about, and considering that you cannot even get a date, I would say that you are not very smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> getting a date is simple when i have enough money.
> 
> only the dumb ones don't want to look up the terms or concepts involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I somehow doubt that even money is going to help you.  You just come across as a demented mental patient, really.
> 
> Hey, you said you wanted someone to be honest with you and tell you why you don't get any.  I'm telling you now, honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what; you come across as a floozy.  money helps tremendously in our political-economy.  it is a self-evident truth.
Click to expand...


Not at all.  I am a very intelligent woman.  

What does money have to do with dating?  Some women don't care at all about money, but they still would not go out with you.  It isn't because you're broke.  It's because you are a fucking weirdo.  Lol.


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious that the poster is bonkers?    Remember when I told you that you can't argue with insanity?
> 
> 
> 
> just lousy customer service for free, dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do "customer service."  I think you need to go see a prostitute.  That is the only kind of woman that would ever "service" you in any way.  I'm 100% serious.  You've got some damn serious issues.  Don't you know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know that dear; you have lousy social service for free; it makes me want to go to a Professional woman and not an Amateur, like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know what sort of "customer service" she offers, when she wants to offer it?
> 
> Obviously another lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why on earth would he refer to it as "customer service" unless he was talking about prostitutes.  I think what he is saying is that he considers women to be prostitutes.
Click to expand...


He refers to free sex this way too.  It is part of his problem.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious that the poster is bonkers?    Remember when I told you that you can't argue with insanity?
> 
> 
> 
> just lousy customer service for free, dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do "customer service."  I think you need to go see a prostitute.  That is the only kind of woman that would ever "service" you in any way.  I'm 100% serious.  You've got some damn serious issues.  Don't you know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know that dear; you have lousy social service for free; it makes me want to go to a Professional woman and not an Amateur, like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know what sort of "customer service" she offers, when she wants to offer it?
> 
> Obviously another lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Jesus the Christ believe in lousy customer service for free under Any form of Capitalism? Why do women?
Click to expand...


Who in the hell knows and what does that have to do with anything at all?  

Dating is not "customer service."  There is your first mistake.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> most free guys do; i usually Only don't have problems when money is involved.  stop being such a shill.  how many free guys are in jail for being free guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?   You complain that you have low numbers and little experience, and yet the "free guys" are the ones having problems?   Oh, and your supposition that I have problems with women would fall under which Logical Fallacy?
> 
> How many "free guys" are in jail for being "free guys"?    That is easy.   None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many guys go to jail for being Good Capitalists and paying for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does this statement mean?  Let's break it down.  How many guys . . . well, we know what THAT means.  " . . . go to jail for being Good Capitalists and paying for it?"  This part of the statement is incredibly unclear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how many problems do you have getting something at a convenience store versus for free with someone?
Click to expand...


LMAO!!     This is a perfect example of a classic Logical Fallacy.    Can you tell which one?


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody even knows what you're talking about.  That's how socially retarded you are.  You need a psychiatrist, not a woman.
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody but the clueless and the Causeless and the shills know what i am talking about, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm sorry.  The communication problem lies with you.  NOBODY knows what you're talking about.  Now, what do you mean by "play their games for free."  I'm asking you to explain that comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like i said; Only the dumb ones don't know what I am talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so now the problem is with everyone else?  You are the only one who knows what you are talking about, and considering that you cannot even get a date, I would say that you are not very smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> getting a date is simple when i have enough money.
> 
> only the dumb ones don't want to look up the terms or concepts involved.
Click to expand...


I know the terms you have used.  I have pointed out several instances in which you used them incorrectly.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious that the poster is bonkers?    Remember when I told you that you can't argue with insanity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just lousy customer service for free, dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do "customer service."  I think you need to go see a prostitute.  That is the only kind of woman that would ever "service" you in any way.  I'm 100% serious.  You've got some damn serious issues.  Don't you know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know that dear; you have lousy social service for free; it makes me want to go to a Professional woman and not an Amateur, like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know what sort of "customer service" she offers, when she wants to offer it?
> 
> Obviously another lie.
Click to expand...

why be such a shill.  don't You know when You are getting lousy customer service?


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> just lousy customer service for free, dear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do "customer service."  I think you need to go see a prostitute.  That is the only kind of woman that would ever "service" you in any way.  I'm 100% serious.  You've got some damn serious issues.  Don't you know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know that dear; you have lousy social service for free; it makes me want to go to a Professional woman and not an Amateur, like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know what sort of "customer service" she offers, when she wants to offer it?
> 
> Obviously another lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why on earth would he refer to it as "customer service" unless he was talking about prostitutes.  I think what he is saying is that he considers women to be prostitutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He refers to free sex this way too.  It is part of his problem.
Click to expand...


He says he wants women to be honest with him.  Well, that is what I'm doing.  He doesn't seem to like it.  Maybe he prefers the "fallacies" that his own demented mind tell him?


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious that the poster is bonkers?    Remember when I told you that you can't argue with insanity?
> 
> 
> 
> just lousy customer service for free, dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do "customer service."  I think you need to go see a prostitute.  That is the only kind of woman that would ever "service" you in any way.  I'm 100% serious.  You've got some damn serious issues.  Don't you know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know that dear; you have lousy social service for free; it makes me want to go to a Professional woman and not an Amateur, like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know what sort of "customer service" she offers, when she wants to offer it?
> 
> Obviously another lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Jesus the Christ believe in lousy customer service for free under Any form of Capitalism? Why do women?
Click to expand...


You are just babbling.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious that the poster is bonkers?    Remember when I told you that you can't argue with insanity?
> 
> 
> 
> just lousy customer service for free, dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do "customer service."  I think you need to go see a prostitute.  That is the only kind of woman that would ever "service" you in any way.  I'm 100% serious.  You've got some damn serious issues.  Don't you know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know that dear; you have lousy social service for free; it makes me want to go to a Professional woman and not an Amateur, like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know what sort of "customer service" she offers, when she wants to offer it?
> 
> Obviously another lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why be such a shill.  don't You know when You are getting lousy customer service?
Click to expand...


What does customer service have to do with anything?  In a relationship, no one is a "customer."  It is an equal give-and-take partnership.  So . . . what are you talking about?  Prostitution?


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> most free guys do; i usually Only don't have problems when money is involved.  stop being such a shill.  how many free guys are in jail for being free guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?   You complain that you have low numbers and little experience, and yet the "free guys" are the ones having problems?   Oh, and your supposition that I have problems with women would fall under which Logical Fallacy?
> 
> How many "free guys" are in jail for being "free guys"?    That is easy.   None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many guys go to jail for being Good Capitalists and paying for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you consider someone who knowingly breaks the law to be a "Good Capitalist"?
Click to expand...

freedom of association and Contract; only wishy washy shills don't stand up for their rights.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> most free guys do; i usually Only don't have problems when money is involved.  stop being such a shill.  how many free guys are in jail for being free guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?   You complain that you have low numbers and little experience, and yet the "free guys" are the ones having problems?   Oh, and your supposition that I have problems with women would fall under which Logical Fallacy?
> 
> How many "free guys" are in jail for being "free guys"?    That is easy.   None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many guys go to jail for being Good Capitalists and paying for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you consider someone who knowingly breaks the law to be a "Good Capitalist"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> freedom of association and Contract; only wishy washy shills don't stand up for their rights.
Click to expand...


What are you talking about?


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said; Only the dumb ones don't know what I am talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so now the problem is with everyone else?  You are the only one who knows what you are talking about, and considering that you cannot even get a date, I would say that you are not very smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> getting a date is simple when i have enough money.
> 
> only the dumb ones don't want to look up the terms or concepts involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I somehow doubt that even money is going to help you.  You just come across as a demented mental patient, really.
> 
> Hey, you said you wanted someone to be honest with you and tell you why you don't get any.  I'm telling you now, honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what; you come across as a floozy.  money helps tremendously in our political-economy.  it is a self-evident truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I am a very intelligent woman.
> 
> What does money have to do with dating?  Some women don't care at all about money, but they still would not go out with you.  It isn't because you're broke.  It's because you are a fucking weirdo.  Lol.
Click to expand...

says you; you have nothing but fallacy, like all of the dumb ones.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious that the poster is bonkers?    Remember when I told you that you can't argue with insanity?
> 
> 
> 
> just lousy customer service for free, dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do "customer service."  I think you need to go see a prostitute.  That is the only kind of woman that would ever "service" you in any way.  I'm 100% serious.  You've got some damn serious issues.  Don't you know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know that dear; you have lousy social service for free; it makes me want to go to a Professional woman and not an Amateur, like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know what sort of "customer service" she offers, when she wants to offer it?
> 
> Obviously another lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why be such a shill.  don't You know when You are getting lousy customer service?
Click to expand...


Another dodge.  The question was how do you know what sort of "customer service" ChrisL offers, when she wants to offer it.  Any other customer service is not relevant to this particular question.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> most free guys do; i usually Only don't have problems when money is involved.  stop being such a shill.  how many free guys are in jail for being free guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?   You complain that you have low numbers and little experience, and yet the "free guys" are the ones having problems?   Oh, and your supposition that I have problems with women would fall under which Logical Fallacy?
> 
> How many "free guys" are in jail for being "free guys"?    That is easy.   None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many guys go to jail for being Good Capitalists and paying for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you consider someone who knowingly breaks the law to be a "Good Capitalist"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> freedom of association and Contract; only wishy washy shills don't stand up for their rights.
Click to expand...


Are you saying that you wish prostitutes would service you for free?  Well, that isn't going to happen.  Prostitutes make their living off charging men for sex.  They don't care about you in any other way.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> just lousy customer service for free, dear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do "customer service."  I think you need to go see a prostitute.  That is the only kind of woman that would ever "service" you in any way.  I'm 100% serious.  You've got some damn serious issues.  Don't you know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know that dear; you have lousy social service for free; it makes me want to go to a Professional woman and not an Amateur, like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know what sort of "customer service" she offers, when she wants to offer it?
> 
> Obviously another lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Jesus the Christ believe in lousy customer service for free under Any form of Capitalism? Why do women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who in the hell knows and what does that have to do with anything at all?
> 
> Dating is not "customer service."  There is your first mistake.
Click to expand...

morals, silly.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> most free guys do; i usually Only don't have problems when money is involved.  stop being such a shill.  how many free guys are in jail for being free guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?   You complain that you have low numbers and little experience, and yet the "free guys" are the ones having problems?   Oh, and your supposition that I have problems with women would fall under which Logical Fallacy?
> 
> How many "free guys" are in jail for being "free guys"?    That is easy.   None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many guys go to jail for being Good Capitalists and paying for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does this statement mean?  Let's break it down.  How many guys . . . well, we know what THAT means.  " . . . go to jail for being Good Capitalists and paying for it?"  This part of the statement is incredibly unclear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how many problems do you have getting something at a convenience store versus for free with someone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO!!     This is a perfect example of a classic Logical Fallacy.    Can you tell which one?
Click to expand...

nope; it is an analogy.  stop pretending, pretender.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> most free guys do; i usually Only don't have problems when money is involved.  stop being such a shill.  how many free guys are in jail for being free guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?   You complain that you have low numbers and little experience, and yet the "free guys" are the ones having problems?   Oh, and your supposition that I have problems with women would fall under which Logical Fallacy?
> 
> How many "free guys" are in jail for being "free guys"?    That is easy.   None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many guys go to jail for being Good Capitalists and paying for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you consider someone who knowingly breaks the law to be a "Good Capitalist"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> freedom of association and Contract; only wishy washy shills don't stand up for their rights.
Click to expand...


They don't arrest you for associating with a prostitute.  They arrest you when you pay them for sex.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> just lousy customer service for free, dear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do "customer service."  I think you need to go see a prostitute.  That is the only kind of woman that would ever "service" you in any way.  I'm 100% serious.  You've got some damn serious issues.  Don't you know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know that dear; you have lousy social service for free; it makes me want to go to a Professional woman and not an Amateur, like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know what sort of "customer service" she offers, when she wants to offer it?
> 
> Obviously another lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Jesus the Christ believe in lousy customer service for free under Any form of Capitalism? Why do women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just babbling.
Click to expand...

don't understand the concepts: i got it.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so now the problem is with everyone else?  You are the only one who knows what you are talking about, and considering that you cannot even get a date, I would say that you are not very smart.
> 
> 
> 
> getting a date is simple when i have enough money.
> 
> only the dumb ones don't want to look up the terms or concepts involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I somehow doubt that even money is going to help you.  You just come across as a demented mental patient, really.
> 
> Hey, you said you wanted someone to be honest with you and tell you why you don't get any.  I'm telling you now, honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what; you come across as a floozy.  money helps tremendously in our political-economy.  it is a self-evident truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I am a very intelligent woman.
> 
> What does money have to do with dating?  Some women don't care at all about money, but they still would not go out with you.  It isn't because you're broke.  It's because you are a fucking weirdo.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> says you; you have nothing but fallacy, like all of the dumb ones.
Click to expand...


Says me what?  I've asked you a question.  Care to answer it?  What does money have to do with dating unless you are talking about prostitution?  

The reason why regular women who are not prostitutes would not date a broke guy, I think is obvious, don't you?  Do you think women should ignore the financial status of a potential partner?  What is the guy offering in the relationship if he has no job, no money, a bad personality (like you), and is an ugly toad?


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> most free guys do; i usually Only don't have problems when money is involved.  stop being such a shill.  how many free guys are in jail for being free guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?   You complain that you have low numbers and little experience, and yet the "free guys" are the ones having problems?   Oh, and your supposition that I have problems with women would fall under which Logical Fallacy?
> 
> How many "free guys" are in jail for being "free guys"?    That is easy.   None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many guys go to jail for being Good Capitalists and paying for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you consider someone who knowingly breaks the law to be a "Good Capitalist"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> freedom of association and Contract; only wishy washy shills don't stand up for their rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
Click to expand...

there is no appeal to ignorance; even the dumb one can't get away with it in legal venues, dear.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> just lousy customer service for free, dear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do "customer service."  I think you need to go see a prostitute.  That is the only kind of woman that would ever "service" you in any way.  I'm 100% serious.  You've got some damn serious issues.  Don't you know this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know that dear; you have lousy social service for free; it makes me want to go to a Professional woman and not an Amateur, like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know what sort of "customer service" she offers, when she wants to offer it?
> 
> Obviously another lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why be such a shill.  don't You know when You are getting lousy customer service?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another dodge.  The question was how do you know what sort of "customer service" ChrisL offers, when she wants to offer it.  Any other customer service is not relevant to this particular question.
Click to expand...

it is about InterPersonal relations, dearests.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do "customer service."  I think you need to go see a prostitute.  That is the only kind of woman that would ever "service" you in any way.  I'm 100% serious.  You've got some damn serious issues.  Don't you know this?
> 
> 
> 
> i know that dear; you have lousy social service for free; it makes me want to go to a Professional woman and not an Amateur, like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know what sort of "customer service" she offers, when she wants to offer it?
> 
> Obviously another lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Jesus the Christ believe in lousy customer service for free under Any form of Capitalism? Why do women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just babbling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't understand the concepts: i got it.
Click to expand...


I understand the concept of babbling.   Jesus Christ did not address capitalism, and certainly not customer service.  You know this but still try and pass it off as relevant.  It is pure nonsense.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do "customer service."  I think you need to go see a prostitute.  That is the only kind of woman that would ever "service" you in any way.  I'm 100% serious.  You've got some damn serious issues.  Don't you know this?
> 
> 
> 
> i know that dear; you have lousy social service for free; it makes me want to go to a Professional woman and not an Amateur, like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know what sort of "customer service" she offers, when she wants to offer it?
> 
> Obviously another lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Jesus the Christ believe in lousy customer service for free under Any form of Capitalism? Why do women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just babbling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't understand the concepts: i got it.
Click to expand...


Look, the reason why you can't score with women is because you have a terrible personality.  You aren't very smart.  You have nothing interesting to talk about.  You are probably overweight and ugly.  You are probably broke.  You obvious need some professional mental health treatment.  

This is the honesty you asked for.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> most free guys do; i usually Only don't have problems when money is involved.  stop being such a shill.  how many free guys are in jail for being free guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?   You complain that you have low numbers and little experience, and yet the "free guys" are the ones having problems?   Oh, and your supposition that I have problems with women would fall under which Logical Fallacy?
> 
> How many "free guys" are in jail for being "free guys"?    That is easy.   None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many guys go to jail for being Good Capitalists and paying for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you consider someone who knowingly breaks the law to be a "Good Capitalist"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> freedom of association and Contract; only wishy washy shills don't stand up for their rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that you wish prostitutes would service you for free?  Well, that isn't going to happen.  Prostitutes make their living off charging men for sex.  They don't care about you in any other way.
Click to expand...

freedom of association and Contract; it really is that simple; why not read our Constitution, dear.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do "customer service."  I think you need to go see a prostitute.  That is the only kind of woman that would ever "service" you in any way.  I'm 100% serious.  You've got some damn serious issues.  Don't you know this?
> 
> 
> 
> i know that dear; you have lousy social service for free; it makes me want to go to a Professional woman and not an Amateur, like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know what sort of "customer service" she offers, when she wants to offer it?
> 
> Obviously another lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Jesus the Christ believe in lousy customer service for free under Any form of Capitalism? Why do women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just babbling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't understand the concepts: i got it.
Click to expand...


It's not women who need to do anything.  It is YOU who has the problem, you see?  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?   You complain that you have low numbers and little experience, and yet the "free guys" are the ones having problems?   Oh, and your supposition that I have problems with women would fall under which Logical Fallacy?
> 
> How many "free guys" are in jail for being "free guys"?    That is easy.   None.
> 
> 
> 
> How many guys go to jail for being Good Capitalists and paying for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you consider someone who knowingly breaks the law to be a "Good Capitalist"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> freedom of association and Contract; only wishy washy shills don't stand up for their rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that you wish prostitutes would service you for free?  Well, that isn't going to happen.  Prostitutes make their living off charging men for sex.  They don't care about you in any other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> freedom of association and Contract; it really is that simple; why not read our Constitution, dear.
Click to expand...


Freedom of association has to do with what?  That women are free to associate with whomever they want?  That's true.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do "customer service."  I think you need to go see a prostitute.  That is the only kind of woman that would ever "service" you in any way.  I'm 100% serious.  You've got some damn serious issues.  Don't you know this?
> 
> 
> 
> i know that dear; you have lousy social service for free; it makes me want to go to a Professional woman and not an Amateur, like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know what sort of "customer service" she offers, when she wants to offer it?
> 
> Obviously another lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why be such a shill.  don't You know when You are getting lousy customer service?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another dodge.  The question was how do you know what sort of "customer service" ChrisL offers, when she wants to offer it.  Any other customer service is not relevant to this particular question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is about InterPersonal relations, dearests.
Click to expand...


Yet again, you make a claim and when challenged you offer no proof or evidence.   There is no possible way you could know about ChrisL's "customer service", and yet you make claims about it and then try some mumbo-jumbo to justify it.

Another lie for the honest man.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> most free guys do; i usually Only don't have problems when money is involved.  stop being such a shill.  how many free guys are in jail for being free guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?   You complain that you have low numbers and little experience, and yet the "free guys" are the ones having problems?   Oh, and your supposition that I have problems with women would fall under which Logical Fallacy?
> 
> How many "free guys" are in jail for being "free guys"?    That is easy.   None.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many guys go to jail for being Good Capitalists and paying for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you consider someone who knowingly breaks the law to be a "Good Capitalist"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> freedom of association and Contract; only wishy washy shills don't stand up for their rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't arrest you for associating with a prostitute.  They arrest you when you pay them for sex.
Click to expand...

like i said; even nice attorneys general do it.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?   You complain that you have low numbers and little experience, and yet the "free guys" are the ones having problems?   Oh, and your supposition that I have problems with women would fall under which Logical Fallacy?
> 
> How many "free guys" are in jail for being "free guys"?    That is easy.   None.
> 
> 
> 
> How many guys go to jail for being Good Capitalists and paying for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you consider someone who knowingly breaks the law to be a "Good Capitalist"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> freedom of association and Contract; only wishy washy shills don't stand up for their rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that you wish prostitutes would service you for free?  Well, that isn't going to happen.  Prostitutes make their living off charging men for sex.  They don't care about you in any other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> freedom of association and Contract; it really is that simple; why not read our Constitution, dear.
Click to expand...


Okay, so we have that covered.  Women and men are both free to associate with whomever they choose.  How does this help your argument?  How is this related to your argument?


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?   You complain that you have low numbers and little experience, and yet the "free guys" are the ones having problems?   Oh, and your supposition that I have problems with women would fall under which Logical Fallacy?
> 
> How many "free guys" are in jail for being "free guys"?    That is easy.   None.
> 
> 
> 
> How many guys go to jail for being Good Capitalists and paying for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you consider someone who knowingly breaks the law to be a "Good Capitalist"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> freedom of association and Contract; only wishy washy shills don't stand up for their rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't arrest you for associating with a prostitute.  They arrest you when you pay them for sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like i said; even nice attorneys general do it.
Click to expand...


So, with all of this crapola that you've been spewing, what you are basically saying is that you want prostitution to be legalized?  THIS is what has taken you pages and pages of babbling to convey?


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> getting a date is simple when i have enough money.
> 
> only the dumb ones don't want to look up the terms or concepts involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I somehow doubt that even money is going to help you.  You just come across as a demented mental patient, really.
> 
> Hey, you said you wanted someone to be honest with you and tell you why you don't get any.  I'm telling you now, honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what; you come across as a floozy.  money helps tremendously in our political-economy.  it is a self-evident truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I am a very intelligent woman.
> 
> What does money have to do with dating?  Some women don't care at all about money, but they still would not go out with you.  It isn't because you're broke.  It's because you are a fucking weirdo.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> says you; you have nothing but fallacy, like all of the dumb ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says me what?  I've asked you a question.  Care to answer it?  What does money have to do with dating unless you are talking about prostitution?
> 
> The reason why regular women who are not prostitutes would not date a broke guy, I think is obvious, don't you?  Do you think women should ignore the financial status of a potential partner?  What is the guy offering in the relationship if he has no job, no money, a bad personality (like you), and is an ugly toad?
Click to expand...

We live in a Capital economy dear; everything requires money.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do "customer service."  I think you need to go see a prostitute.  That is the only kind of woman that would ever "service" you in any way.  I'm 100% serious.  You've got some damn serious issues.  Don't you know this?
> 
> 
> 
> i know that dear; you have lousy social service for free; it makes me want to go to a Professional woman and not an Amateur, like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know what sort of "customer service" she offers, when she wants to offer it?
> 
> Obviously another lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why be such a shill.  don't You know when You are getting lousy customer service?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another dodge.  The question was how do you know what sort of "customer service" ChrisL offers, when she wants to offer it.  Any other customer service is not relevant to this particular question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is about InterPersonal relations, dearests.
Click to expand...


Dumb fuck, why not just say you want prostitution to be legal because that is the ONLY way you can get laid?  Good Lord!!!


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i know that dear; you have lousy social service for free; it makes me want to go to a Professional woman and not an Amateur, like yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know what sort of "customer service" she offers, when she wants to offer it?
> 
> Obviously another lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Jesus the Christ believe in lousy customer service for free under Any form of Capitalism? Why do women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just babbling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't understand the concepts: i got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, the reason why you can't score with women is because you have a terrible personality.  You aren't very smart.  You have nothing interesting to talk about.  You are probably overweight and ugly.  You are probably broke.  You obvious need some professional mental health treatment.
> 
> This is the honesty you asked for.
Click to expand...

i don't have as many problems when i have enough money.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many guys go to jail for being Good Capitalists and paying for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you consider someone who knowingly breaks the law to be a "Good Capitalist"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> freedom of association and Contract; only wishy washy shills don't stand up for their rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that you wish prostitutes would service you for free?  Well, that isn't going to happen.  Prostitutes make their living off charging men for sex.  They don't care about you in any other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> freedom of association and Contract; it really is that simple; why not read our Constitution, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Freedom of association has to do with what?  That women are free to associate with whomever they want?  That's true.
Click to expand...

still not bright enough to read a Constitution?


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you consider someone who knowingly breaks the law to be a "Good Capitalist"?
> 
> 
> 
> freedom of association and Contract; only wishy washy shills don't stand up for their rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that you wish prostitutes would service you for free?  Well, that isn't going to happen.  Prostitutes make their living off charging men for sex.  They don't care about you in any other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> freedom of association and Contract; it really is that simple; why not read our Constitution, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Freedom of association has to do with what?  That women are free to associate with whomever they want?  That's true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still not bright enough to read a Constitution?
Click to expand...


What does the Constitution say about dating?


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i know that dear; you have lousy social service for free; it makes me want to go to a Professional woman and not an Amateur, like yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know what sort of "customer service" she offers, when she wants to offer it?
> 
> Obviously another lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why be such a shill.  don't You know when You are getting lousy customer service?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another dodge.  The question was how do you know what sort of "customer service" ChrisL offers, when she wants to offer it.  Any other customer service is not relevant to this particular question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is about InterPersonal relations, dearests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet again, you make a claim and when challenged you offer no proof or evidence.   There is no possible way you could know about ChrisL's "customer service", and yet you make claims about it and then try some mumbo-jumbo to justify it.
> 
> Another lie for the honest man.
Click to expand...

it is all about interpersonal relations, especially customer service; i can't believe y'all are such shills.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you consider someone who knowingly breaks the law to be a "Good Capitalist"?
> 
> 
> 
> freedom of association and Contract; only wishy washy shills don't stand up for their rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that you wish prostitutes would service you for free?  Well, that isn't going to happen.  Prostitutes make their living off charging men for sex.  They don't care about you in any other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> freedom of association and Contract; it really is that simple; why not read our Constitution, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Freedom of association has to do with what?  That women are free to associate with whomever they want?  That's true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still not bright enough to read a Constitution?
Click to expand...


Are you bright enough to realize that the Constitution does not cover dating or interpersonal relationships?  What is WRONG with you?  Serious question.   

Now, it seems as if you are trying to say that you want prostitution legalized because otherwise you can't get a woman.  Is that right?


----------



## iamwhatiseem




----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know what sort of "customer service" she offers, when she wants to offer it?
> 
> Obviously another lie.
> 
> 
> 
> why be such a shill.  don't You know when You are getting lousy customer service?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another dodge.  The question was how do you know what sort of "customer service" ChrisL offers, when she wants to offer it.  Any other customer service is not relevant to this particular question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is about InterPersonal relations, dearests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet again, you make a claim and when challenged you offer no proof or evidence.   There is no possible way you could know about ChrisL's "customer service", and yet you make claims about it and then try some mumbo-jumbo to justify it.
> 
> Another lie for the honest man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is all about interpersonal relations, especially customer service; i can't believe y'all are such shills.
Click to expand...


What are we "shilling" for?  Do tell.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many guys go to jail for being Good Capitalists and paying for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you consider someone who knowingly breaks the law to be a "Good Capitalist"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> freedom of association and Contract; only wishy washy shills don't stand up for their rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't arrest you for associating with a prostitute.  They arrest you when you pay them for sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like i said; even nice attorneys general do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, with all of this crapola that you've been spewing, what you are basically saying is that you want prostitution to be legalized?  THIS is what has taken you pages and pages of babbling to convey?
Click to expand...

nope; it should never have been criminalized in the first place; only Bad capitalists and lousy socialists, do that.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i know that dear; you have lousy social service for free; it makes me want to go to a Professional woman and not an Amateur, like yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know what sort of "customer service" she offers, when she wants to offer it?
> 
> Obviously another lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why be such a shill.  don't You know when You are getting lousy customer service?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another dodge.  The question was how do you know what sort of "customer service" ChrisL offers, when she wants to offer it.  Any other customer service is not relevant to this particular question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is about InterPersonal relations, dearests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb fuck, why not just say you want prostitution to be legal because that is the ONLY way you can get laid?  Good Lord!!!
Click to expand...

not my fault you have nothing but fallacy, red herrings and straw men.


----------



## danielpalos

iamwhatiseem said:


>


obvious shillery.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know what sort of "customer service" she offers, when she wants to offer it?
> 
> Obviously another lie.
> 
> 
> 
> why be such a shill.  don't You know when You are getting lousy customer service?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another dodge.  The question was how do you know what sort of "customer service" ChrisL offers, when she wants to offer it.  Any other customer service is not relevant to this particular question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is about InterPersonal relations, dearests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet again, you make a claim and when challenged you offer no proof or evidence.   There is no possible way you could know about ChrisL's "customer service", and yet you make claims about it and then try some mumbo-jumbo to justify it.
> 
> Another lie for the honest man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is all about interpersonal relations, especially customer service; i can't believe y'all are such shills.
Click to expand...


And still you have no way of knowing what ChrisL's customer service skills are like.   But you have no problem making claims about them.    Honesty, huh?


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> why be such a shill.  don't You know when You are getting lousy customer service?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another dodge.  The question was how do you know what sort of "customer service" ChrisL offers, when she wants to offer it.  Any other customer service is not relevant to this particular question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is about InterPersonal relations, dearests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet again, you make a claim and when challenged you offer no proof or evidence.   There is no possible way you could know about ChrisL's "customer service", and yet you make claims about it and then try some mumbo-jumbo to justify it.
> 
> Another lie for the honest man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is all about interpersonal relations, especially customer service; i can't believe y'all are such shills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are we "shilling" for?  Do tell.
Click to expand...

the lies you cherish so much.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

danielpalos said:


> nope; it should never have been criminalized in the first place; only Bad capitalists and lousy socialists, do that.



well; I, on the other hand, think, that you tend to use too many colons and semi-colons; but, perhaps, your keyboard; needs cleaning.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you consider someone who knowingly breaks the law to be a "Good Capitalist"?
> 
> 
> 
> freedom of association and Contract; only wishy washy shills don't stand up for their rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't arrest you for associating with a prostitute.  They arrest you when you pay them for sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like i said; even nice attorneys general do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, with all of this crapola that you've been spewing, what you are basically saying is that you want prostitution to be legalized?  THIS is what has taken you pages and pages of babbling to convey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; it should never have been criminalized in the first place; only Bad capitalists and lousy socialists, do that.
Click to expand...


I do not disagree that it should not be illegal.   But it IS, in fact, illegal.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> why be such a shill.  don't You know when You are getting lousy customer service?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another dodge.  The question was how do you know what sort of "customer service" ChrisL offers, when she wants to offer it.  Any other customer service is not relevant to this particular question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is about InterPersonal relations, dearests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet again, you make a claim and when challenged you offer no proof or evidence.   There is no possible way you could know about ChrisL's "customer service", and yet you make claims about it and then try some mumbo-jumbo to justify it.
> 
> Another lie for the honest man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is all about interpersonal relations, especially customer service; i can't believe y'all are such shills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And still you have no way of knowing what ChrisL's customer service skills are like.   But you have no problem making claims about them.    Honesty, huh?
Click to expand...

dear; she has been demonstrating them on this board; are you that dense?


----------



## danielpalos

iamwhatiseem said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope; it should never have been criminalized in the first place; only Bad capitalists and lousy socialists, do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well; I, on the other hand, think, that you tend to use too many colons and semi-colons; but, perhaps, your keyboard; needs cleaning.
Click to expand...

too bad; i like to "pack in" a lot of stuff.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know what sort of "customer service" she offers, when she wants to offer it?
> 
> Obviously another lie.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Jesus the Christ believe in lousy customer service for free under Any form of Capitalism? Why do women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just babbling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't understand the concepts: i got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, the reason why you can't score with women is because you have a terrible personality.  You aren't very smart.  You have nothing interesting to talk about.  You are probably overweight and ugly.  You are probably broke.  You obvious need some professional mental health treatment.
> 
> This is the honesty you asked for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't have as many problems when i have enough money.
Click to expand...


I've dated poor men.  The thing is, they usually have something ELSE going for them.  Personality for one.  They are funny, charming, intelligent, respectful, and fun to be with.  You get it?  You have NONE of those things, or at least they aren't displayed in this forum.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

danielpalos said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obvious shillery.
Click to expand...


Oh...so you instinctively knew I was referring to you? Telling.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> freedom of association and Contract; only wishy washy shills don't stand up for their rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't arrest you for associating with a prostitute.  They arrest you when you pay them for sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like i said; even nice attorneys general do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, with all of this crapola that you've been spewing, what you are basically saying is that you want prostitution to be legalized?  THIS is what has taken you pages and pages of babbling to convey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; it should never have been criminalized in the first place; only Bad capitalists and lousy socialists, do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not disagree that it should not be illegal.   But it IS, in fact, illegal.
Click to expand...

bearing false witness is immoral.  i already know y'all don't really care.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another dodge.  The question was how do you know what sort of "customer service" ChrisL offers, when she wants to offer it.  Any other customer service is not relevant to this particular question.
> 
> 
> 
> it is about InterPersonal relations, dearests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet again, you make a claim and when challenged you offer no proof or evidence.   There is no possible way you could know about ChrisL's "customer service", and yet you make claims about it and then try some mumbo-jumbo to justify it.
> 
> Another lie for the honest man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is all about interpersonal relations, especially customer service; i can't believe y'all are such shills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And still you have no way of knowing what ChrisL's customer service skills are like.   But you have no problem making claims about them.    Honesty, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; she has been demonstrating them on this board; are you that dense?
Click to expand...


I've been demonstrating what exactly?  I just post my opinions on topics here.  That is all.  I'm not into the customer service industry.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another dodge.  The question was how do you know what sort of "customer service" ChrisL offers, when she wants to offer it.  Any other customer service is not relevant to this particular question.
> 
> 
> 
> it is about InterPersonal relations, dearests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet again, you make a claim and when challenged you offer no proof or evidence.   There is no possible way you could know about ChrisL's "customer service", and yet you make claims about it and then try some mumbo-jumbo to justify it.
> 
> Another lie for the honest man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is all about interpersonal relations, especially customer service; i can't believe y'all are such shills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And still you have no way of knowing what ChrisL's customer service skills are like.   But you have no problem making claims about them.    Honesty, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; she has been demonstrating them on this board; are you that dense?
Click to expand...


No, she has not.   Not even close.   She has been arguing (which is what we do here, remember?).    That she does not offer the same "service" to everyone is not a question.  That you claim to know what her customer service skills are like is simply a lie.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't arrest you for associating with a prostitute.  They arrest you when you pay them for sex.
> 
> 
> 
> like i said; even nice attorneys general do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, with all of this crapola that you've been spewing, what you are basically saying is that you want prostitution to be legalized?  THIS is what has taken you pages and pages of babbling to convey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; it should never have been criminalized in the first place; only Bad capitalists and lousy socialists, do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not disagree that it should not be illegal.   But it IS, in fact, illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bearing false witness is immoral.  i already know y'all don't really care.
Click to expand...


Answer my question please.  I asked you if you are TRYING to say that you want prostitution to be legal.  Is that what this is all about?  Then, instead of bitching about your lack of skills when it comes to women here, I would suggest you start petitioning your state representatives to legalize prostitution.


----------



## danielpalos

iamwhatiseem said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obvious shillery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh...so you instinctively knew I was referring to you? Telling.
Click to expand...

just stereotyping; maybe, male intuition.  we all know female intuition is basically worthless or they would be easily able to find nice guys.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is about InterPersonal relations, dearests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet again, you make a claim and when challenged you offer no proof or evidence.   There is no possible way you could know about ChrisL's "customer service", and yet you make claims about it and then try some mumbo-jumbo to justify it.
> 
> Another lie for the honest man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is all about interpersonal relations, especially customer service; i can't believe y'all are such shills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And still you have no way of knowing what ChrisL's customer service skills are like.   But you have no problem making claims about them.    Honesty, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; she has been demonstrating them on this board; are you that dense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, she has not.   Not even close.   She has been arguing (which is what we do here, remember?).    That she does not offer the same "service" to everyone is not a question.  That you claim to know what her customer service skills are like is simply a lie.
Click to expand...

her response to me is a form of "customer service".  have you no moral understanding for free?


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't arrest you for associating with a prostitute.  They arrest you when you pay them for sex.
> 
> 
> 
> like i said; even nice attorneys general do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, with all of this crapola that you've been spewing, what you are basically saying is that you want prostitution to be legalized?  THIS is what has taken you pages and pages of babbling to convey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; it should never have been criminalized in the first place; only Bad capitalists and lousy socialists, do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not disagree that it should not be illegal.   But it IS, in fact, illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bearing false witness is immoral.  i already know y'all don't really care.
Click to expand...


And exactly how did I bear false witness?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

danielpalos said:


> just stereotyping; maybe, male intuition.  we all know female intuition is basically worthless or they would be easily able to find nice guys.



I am not female...so not sure why you would throw that in.
What is a nice guy anyway? Your interpretation that is.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet again, you make a claim and when challenged you offer no proof or evidence.   There is no possible way you could know about ChrisL's "customer service", and yet you make claims about it and then try some mumbo-jumbo to justify it.
> 
> Another lie for the honest man.
> 
> 
> 
> it is all about interpersonal relations, especially customer service; i can't believe y'all are such shills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And still you have no way of knowing what ChrisL's customer service skills are like.   But you have no problem making claims about them.    Honesty, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; she has been demonstrating them on this board; are you that dense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, she has not.   Not even close.   She has been arguing (which is what we do here, remember?).    That she does not offer the same "service" to everyone is not a question.  That you claim to know what her customer service skills are like is simply a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> her response to me is a form of "customer service".  have you no moral understanding for free?
Click to expand...


And her dislike for you is obvious.  That does not mean her "customer service" towards a man she likes would be lousy.

Your continued need to generalize is hilarious.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said; even nice attorneys general do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, with all of this crapola that you've been spewing, what you are basically saying is that you want prostitution to be legalized?  THIS is what has taken you pages and pages of babbling to convey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; it should never have been criminalized in the first place; only Bad capitalists and lousy socialists, do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not disagree that it should not be illegal.   But it IS, in fact, illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bearing false witness is immoral.  i already know y'all don't really care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer my question please.  I asked you if you are TRYING to say that you want prostitution to be legal.  Is that what this is all about?  Then, instead of bitching about your lack of skills when it comes to women here, I would suggest you start petitioning your state representatives to legalize prostitution.
Click to expand...

You are the one complaining, dear.


----------



## danielpalos

iamwhatiseem said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> just stereotyping; maybe, male intuition.  we all know female intuition is basically worthless or they would be easily able to find nice guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not female...so not sure why you would throw that in.
> What is a nice guy anyway? Your interpretation that is.
Click to expand...

doesn't really matter unless you want to quibble; i just threw it out there for propaganda and rhetoric purposes due to our "gender war".


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, with all of this crapola that you've been spewing, what you are basically saying is that you want prostitution to be legalized?  THIS is what has taken you pages and pages of babbling to convey?
> 
> 
> 
> nope; it should never have been criminalized in the first place; only Bad capitalists and lousy socialists, do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not disagree that it should not be illegal.   But it IS, in fact, illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bearing false witness is immoral.  i already know y'all don't really care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer my question please.  I asked you if you are TRYING to say that you want prostitution to be legal.  Is that what this is all about?  Then, instead of bitching about your lack of skills when it comes to women here, I would suggest you start petitioning your state representatives to legalize prostitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one complaining, dear.
Click to expand...


I'm not complaining.  I'm asking you to be clear on what it is that you are trying to say.  Are you trying to say that you want prostitution to be legalized?  Yes or no.  

Maybe you are trying to say that you think women are prostitutes?  Is that what it is you are trying to convey with all of your nonsensical babbling?  How about just coming out and saying what you mean instead of playing silly semantic games, which you really aren't very good at?


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet again, you make a claim and when challenged you offer no proof or evidence.   There is no possible way you could know about ChrisL's "customer service", and yet you make claims about it and then try some mumbo-jumbo to justify it.
> 
> Another lie for the honest man.
> 
> 
> 
> it is all about interpersonal relations, especially customer service; i can't believe y'all are such shills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And still you have no way of knowing what ChrisL's customer service skills are like.   But you have no problem making claims about them.    Honesty, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; she has been demonstrating them on this board; are you that dense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, she has not.   Not even close.   She has been arguing (which is what we do here, remember?).    That she does not offer the same "service" to everyone is not a question.  That you claim to know what her customer service skills are like is simply a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> her response to me is a form of "customer service".  have you no moral understanding for free?
Click to expand...


Winterborn is right.  I think you are a fucking weirdo with serious mental issues.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet again, you make a claim and when challenged you offer no proof or evidence.   There is no possible way you could know about ChrisL's "customer service", and yet you make claims about it and then try some mumbo-jumbo to justify it.
> 
> Another lie for the honest man.
> 
> 
> 
> it is all about interpersonal relations, especially customer service; i can't believe y'all are such shills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And still you have no way of knowing what ChrisL's customer service skills are like.   But you have no problem making claims about them.    Honesty, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; she has been demonstrating them on this board; are you that dense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, she has not.   Not even close.   She has been arguing (which is what we do here, remember?).    That she does not offer the same "service" to everyone is not a question.  That you claim to know what her customer service skills are like is simply a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> her response to me is a form of "customer service".  have you no moral understanding for free?
Click to expand...


Um no, that is not customer service.  That is TRYING to have a discussion with someone who obviously isn't playing with a full deck.  Lol.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said; even nice attorneys general do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, with all of this crapola that you've been spewing, what you are basically saying is that you want prostitution to be legalized?  THIS is what has taken you pages and pages of babbling to convey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; it should never have been criminalized in the first place; only Bad capitalists and lousy socialists, do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not disagree that it should not be illegal.   But it IS, in fact, illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bearing false witness is immoral.  i already know y'all don't really care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And exactly how did I bear false witness?
Click to expand...

it is about the concept; how many guys lie for sex?


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is all about interpersonal relations, especially customer service; i can't believe y'all are such shills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still you have no way of knowing what ChrisL's customer service skills are like.   But you have no problem making claims about them.    Honesty, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; she has been demonstrating them on this board; are you that dense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, she has not.   Not even close.   She has been arguing (which is what we do here, remember?).    That she does not offer the same "service" to everyone is not a question.  That you claim to know what her customer service skills are like is simply a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> her response to me is a form of "customer service".  have you no moral understanding for free?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Winterborn is right.  I think you are a fucking weirdo with serious mental issues.
Click to expand...

so what; you have lousy customer service for free.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is all about interpersonal relations, especially customer service; i can't believe y'all are such shills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And still you have no way of knowing what ChrisL's customer service skills are like.   But you have no problem making claims about them.    Honesty, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; she has been demonstrating them on this board; are you that dense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, she has not.   Not even close.   She has been arguing (which is what we do here, remember?).    That she does not offer the same "service" to everyone is not a question.  That you claim to know what her customer service skills are like is simply a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> her response to me is a form of "customer service".  have you no moral understanding for free?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um no, that is not customer service.  That is TRYING to have a discussion with someone who obviously isn't playing with a full deck.  Lol.
Click to expand...

you have to resort to fewer fallacies than myself, to make that stick, dear.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, with all of this crapola that you've been spewing, what you are basically saying is that you want prostitution to be legalized?  THIS is what has taken you pages and pages of babbling to convey?
> 
> 
> 
> nope; it should never have been criminalized in the first place; only Bad capitalists and lousy socialists, do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not disagree that it should not be illegal.   But it IS, in fact, illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bearing false witness is immoral.  i already know y'all don't really care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And exactly how did I bear false witness?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is about the concept; how many guys lie for sex?
Click to expand...


What does that have to do with anything?  If you have to lie to get sex, then it is obvious that you don't really have anything going for you?  Otherwise, there would be no reason to lie . . . right?


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And still you have no way of knowing what ChrisL's customer service skills are like.   But you have no problem making claims about them.    Honesty, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> dear; she has been demonstrating them on this board; are you that dense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, she has not.   Not even close.   She has been arguing (which is what we do here, remember?).    That she does not offer the same "service" to everyone is not a question.  That you claim to know what her customer service skills are like is simply a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> her response to me is a form of "customer service".  have you no moral understanding for free?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Winterborn is right.  I think you are a fucking weirdo with serious mental issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what; you have lousy customer service for free.
Click to expand...


I've told you, I don't work in the customer service department, so I don't know what you're talking about.  What do you mean by "customer service?"


----------



## iamwhatiseem

danielpalos said:


> doesn't really matter unless you want to quibble; i just threw it out there for propaganda and rhetoric purposes due to our "gender war".



You mean rhetorical purposes...anyway...gender war?
If you mean how our educational system, entertainment industry are trying to eviscerate masculinity - then yes I would certainly agree with this...and the results are telling.
Quietly there has been a huge rise in young females seeking/dating older men. And the age gap is increasing.
There are few real men below the age of 30...for certain.
You didn't answer what you think a "nice guy" is.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And still you have no way of knowing what ChrisL's customer service skills are like.   But you have no problem making claims about them.    Honesty, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> dear; she has been demonstrating them on this board; are you that dense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, she has not.   Not even close.   She has been arguing (which is what we do here, remember?).    That she does not offer the same "service" to everyone is not a question.  That you claim to know what her customer service skills are like is simply a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> her response to me is a form of "customer service".  have you no moral understanding for free?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um no, that is not customer service.  That is TRYING to have a discussion with someone who obviously isn't playing with a full deck.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have to resort to fewer fallacies than myself, to make that stick, dear.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, but having a discussion with a person on a message board is not any form of "customer service."  What makes you think that it is?


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't really matter unless you want to quibble; i just threw it out there for propaganda and rhetoric purposes due to our "gender war".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean rhetorical purposes...anyway...gender war?
> If you mean how our educational system, entertainment industry are trying to eviscerate masculinity - then yes I would certainly agree with this...and the results are telling.
> Quietly there has been a huge rise in young females seeking/dating older men. And the age gap is increasing.
> There are few real men below the age of 30...for certain.
> You didn't answer what you think a "nice guy" is.
Click to expand...


Can he actually think that he is a "nice guy?"    After being a member of several of these kinds of forums, nothing really surprises me at this point.  Lol.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope; it should never have been criminalized in the first place; only Bad capitalists and lousy socialists, do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not disagree that it should not be illegal.   But it IS, in fact, illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bearing false witness is immoral.  i already know y'all don't really care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And exactly how did I bear false witness?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is about the concept; how many guys lie for sex?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with anything?  If you have to lie to get sex, then it is obvious that you don't really have anything going for you?  Otherwise, there would be no reason to lie . . . right?
Click to expand...

it has to do with morals, silly.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear; she has been demonstrating them on this board; are you that dense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, she has not.   Not even close.   She has been arguing (which is what we do here, remember?).    That she does not offer the same "service" to everyone is not a question.  That you claim to know what her customer service skills are like is simply a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> her response to me is a form of "customer service".  have you no moral understanding for free?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Winterborn is right.  I think you are a fucking weirdo with serious mental issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what; you have lousy customer service for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've told you, I don't work in the customer service department, so I don't know what you're talking about.  What do you mean by "customer service?"
Click to expand...

interpersonal relations is inclusive.


----------



## Papageorgio

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious that the poster is bonkers?    Remember when I told you that you can't argue with insanity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Danny is an idiot, he has proved it over and over again. The best part is he thinks he is the smartest guy on the board and post after post he proves otherwise. He is a fallacy without a CAUSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> says the guys who have nothing but fallacy for their Cause.
Click to expand...


Fallacy IS your CAUSE.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, she has not.   Not even close.   She has been arguing (which is what we do here, remember?).    That she does not offer the same "service" to everyone is not a question.  That you claim to know what her customer service skills are like is simply a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> her response to me is a form of "customer service".  have you no moral understanding for free?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Winterborn is right.  I think you are a fucking weirdo with serious mental issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what; you have lousy customer service for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've told you, I don't work in the customer service department, so I don't know what you're talking about.  What do you mean by "customer service?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> interpersonal relations is inclusive.
Click to expand...


Inclusive to what?  No, I'm not a customer service representative.  I am a person on a message board.


----------



## danielpalos

iamwhatiseem said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't really matter unless you want to quibble; i just threw it out there for propaganda and rhetoric purposes due to our "gender war".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean rhetorical purposes...anyway...gender war?
> If you mean how our educational system, entertainment industry are trying to eviscerate masculinity - then yes I would certainly agree with this...and the results are telling.
> Quietly there has been a huge rise in young females seeking/dating older men. And the age gap is increasing.
> There are few real men below the age of 30...for certain.
> You didn't answer what you think a "nice guy" is.
Click to expand...

for this argument; let's say it is the opposite of the bad boy women usually fall for, with their "vaunted" women's Intuition.


----------



## Papageorgio

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious that the poster is bonkers?    Remember when I told you that you can't argue with insanity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Danny is an idiot, he has proved it over and over again. The best part is he thinks he is the smartest guy on the board and post after post he proves otherwise. He is a fallacy without a CAUSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or at least he tries to convince others that he has some semblance of intelligence by stringing words together to make nonsensical phrases.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i was blessed with a large vocabulary instead of a large penis; now you know my dilemma.
Click to expand...


Looks like you shorted on both. Now you know your dilemma.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not disagree that it should not be illegal.   But it IS, in fact, illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> bearing false witness is immoral.  i already know y'all don't really care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And exactly how did I bear false witness?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is about the concept; how many guys lie for sex?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with anything?  If you have to lie to get sex, then it is obvious that you don't really have anything going for you?  Otherwise, there would be no reason to lie . . . right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it has to do with morals, silly.
Click to expand...


What has to do with morals?  Explain please.  Are you saying that you are angry that other men might lie to women to get sex?  How about just coming out and saying what you mean with plain English.  It shouldn't be a difficult request if you are a sane person.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear; she has been demonstrating them on this board; are you that dense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, she has not.   Not even close.   She has been arguing (which is what we do here, remember?).    That she does not offer the same "service" to everyone is not a question.  That you claim to know what her customer service skills are like is simply a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> her response to me is a form of "customer service".  have you no moral understanding for free?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um no, that is not customer service.  That is TRYING to have a discussion with someone who obviously isn't playing with a full deck.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have to resort to fewer fallacies than myself, to make that stick, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but having a discussion with a person on a message board is not any form of "customer service."  What makes you think that it is?
Click to expand...

interpersonal relations.

why do you believe i prefer full body massage.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't really matter unless you want to quibble; i just threw it out there for propaganda and rhetoric purposes due to our "gender war".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean rhetorical purposes...anyway...gender war?
> If you mean how our educational system, entertainment industry are trying to eviscerate masculinity - then yes I would certainly agree with this...and the results are telling.
> Quietly there has been a huge rise in young females seeking/dating older men. And the age gap is increasing.
> There are few real men below the age of 30...for certain.
> You didn't answer what you think a "nice guy" is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can he actually think that he is a "nice guy?"    After being a member of several of these kinds of forums, nothing really surprises me at this point.  Lol.
Click to expand...

yup, i have the "best customer service" around.    only silly chics who are usually full of fallacy don't get it.


----------



## danielpalos

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious that the poster is bonkers?    Remember when I told you that you can't argue with insanity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Danny is an idiot, he has proved it over and over again. The best part is he thinks he is the smartest guy on the board and post after post he proves otherwise. He is a fallacy without a CAUSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> says the guys who have nothing but fallacy for their Cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fallacy IS your CAUSE.
Click to expand...

only when learning All about them.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> her response to me is a form of "customer service".  have you no moral understanding for free?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winterborn is right.  I think you are a fucking weirdo with serious mental issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what; you have lousy customer service for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've told you, I don't work in the customer service department, so I don't know what you're talking about.  What do you mean by "customer service?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> interpersonal relations is inclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inclusive to what?  No, I'm not a customer service representative.  I am a person on a message board.
Click to expand...

interpersonal relations is inclusive.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Winterborn is right.  I think you are a fucking weirdo with serious mental issues.
> 
> 
> 
> so what; you have lousy customer service for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've told you, I don't work in the customer service department, so I don't know what you're talking about.  What do you mean by "customer service?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> interpersonal relations is inclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inclusive to what?  No, I'm not a customer service representative.  I am a person on a message board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> interpersonal relations is inclusive.
Click to expand...


Inclusive to what?


----------



## danielpalos

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious that the poster is bonkers?    Remember when I told you that you can't argue with insanity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Danny is an idiot, he has proved it over and over again. The best part is he thinks he is the smartest guy on the board and post after post he proves otherwise. He is a fallacy without a CAUSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or at least he tries to convince others that he has some semblance of intelligence by stringing words together to make nonsensical phrases.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i was blessed with a large vocabulary instead of a large penis; now you know my dilemma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like you shorted on both. Now you know your dilemma.
Click to expand...

yup; i am not the one who has to resort to fallacy for being too dumb.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what; you have lousy customer service for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've told you, I don't work in the customer service department, so I don't know what you're talking about.  What do you mean by "customer service?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> interpersonal relations is inclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inclusive to what?  No, I'm not a customer service representative.  I am a person on a message board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> interpersonal relations is inclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inclusive to what?
Click to expand...

interpersonal relations


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Winterborn is right.  I think you are a fucking weirdo with serious mental issues.
> 
> 
> 
> so what; you have lousy customer service for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've told you, I don't work in the customer service department, so I don't know what you're talking about.  What do you mean by "customer service?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> interpersonal relations is inclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inclusive to what?  No, I'm not a customer service representative.  I am a person on a message board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> interpersonal relations is inclusive.
Click to expand...


Unless a person is a prostitute, it has nothing to do with customer service.  It has to do with personal preferences and what a person wants out of life.  It's as simple as that.  Just because you don't possess the characteristics that women find attractive, doesn't mean it is everyone else's problem. That is your own personal problem, and something that YOU need to work on.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've told you, I don't work in the customer service department, so I don't know what you're talking about.  What do you mean by "customer service?"
> 
> 
> 
> interpersonal relations is inclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inclusive to what?  No, I'm not a customer service representative.  I am a person on a message board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> interpersonal relations is inclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inclusive to what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> interpersonal relations
Click to expand...


Interpersonal relations is inclusive to interpersonal relationships?  Lol.  WTF are you babbling about?  I don't think you even know anymore.  You are just enjoying soaking up any kind of attention you can get, eh?  

Earlier you stated that "interpersonal relations" were inclusive with customer service.  That is only applicable if a person WORKS in the customer service industry.  Interpersonal relationships are relationships between people.  Do you understand the difference?  Women are not "products" that you can buy at your whim.  You have to be able to attract the female that you desire.  If you cannot do that, that is not HER fault.  That is your problem because she can choose who she prefers to have an "interpersonal" relationship with.  Getting it yet?


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what; you have lousy customer service for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've told you, I don't work in the customer service department, so I don't know what you're talking about.  What do you mean by "customer service?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> interpersonal relations is inclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inclusive to what?  No, I'm not a customer service representative.  I am a person on a message board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> interpersonal relations is inclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless a person is a prostitute, it has nothing to do with customer service.  It has to do with personal preferences and what a person wants out of life.  It's as simple as that.  Just because you don't possess the characteristics that women find attractive, doesn't mean it is everyone else's problem. That is your own personal problem, and something that YOU need to work on.
Click to expand...

dear; presentation and first impressions are everything in sales.  interpersonal relations online or in person.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've told you, I don't work in the customer service department, so I don't know what you're talking about.  What do you mean by "customer service?"
> 
> 
> 
> interpersonal relations is inclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inclusive to what?  No, I'm not a customer service representative.  I am a person on a message board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> interpersonal relations is inclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless a person is a prostitute, it has nothing to do with customer service.  It has to do with personal preferences and what a person wants out of life.  It's as simple as that.  Just because you don't possess the characteristics that women find attractive, doesn't mean it is everyone else's problem. That is your own personal problem, and something that YOU need to work on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; presentation and first impressions are everything in sales.  interpersonal relations online or in person.
Click to expand...


What does this have to do with anything you have been talking about?  Interpersonal relationships are not "customer service" because there is no obligation that exists.  What does this have to do with the fact that you can't get a woman?


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've told you, I don't work in the customer service department, so I don't know what you're talking about.  What do you mean by "customer service?"
> 
> 
> 
> interpersonal relations is inclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inclusive to what?  No, I'm not a customer service representative.  I am a person on a message board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> interpersonal relations is inclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless a person is a prostitute, it has nothing to do with customer service.  It has to do with personal preferences and what a person wants out of life.  It's as simple as that.  Just because you don't possess the characteristics that women find attractive, doesn't mean it is everyone else's problem. That is your own personal problem, and something that YOU need to work on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; presentation and first impressions are everything in sales.  interpersonal relations online or in person.
Click to expand...


Your impressions that you put forth are just horrid.  Lol.  I'm sorry, but you seem like a mentally disabled person.  That is why women wouldn't want to have anything to do with you.  Do you understand that?  Besides, this is not a dating site.  Perhaps you should try E Harmony or something?  Maybe you'll find someone as messed up as you are?


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> interpersonal relations is inclusive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inclusive to what?  No, I'm not a customer service representative.  I am a person on a message board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> interpersonal relations is inclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless a person is a prostitute, it has nothing to do with customer service.  It has to do with personal preferences and what a person wants out of life.  It's as simple as that.  Just because you don't possess the characteristics that women find attractive, doesn't mean it is everyone else's problem. That is your own personal problem, and something that YOU need to work on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; presentation and first impressions are everything in sales.  interpersonal relations online or in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does this have to do with anything you have been talking about?  Interpersonal relationships are not "customer service" because there is no obligation that exists.  What does this have to do with the fact that you can't get a woman?
Click to expand...

Everything, dear.  Were you born yesterday?


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> interpersonal relations is inclusive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inclusive to what?  No, I'm not a customer service representative.  I am a person on a message board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> interpersonal relations is inclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless a person is a prostitute, it has nothing to do with customer service.  It has to do with personal preferences and what a person wants out of life.  It's as simple as that.  Just because you don't possess the characteristics that women find attractive, doesn't mean it is everyone else's problem. That is your own personal problem, and something that YOU need to work on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; presentation and first impressions are everything in sales.  interpersonal relations online or in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your impressions that you put forth are just horrid.  Lol.  I'm sorry, but you seem like a mentally disabled person.  That is why women wouldn't want to have anything to do with you.  Do you understand that?  Besides, this is not a dating site.  Perhaps you should try E Harmony or something?  Maybe you'll find someone as messed up as you are?
Click to expand...

you and those of your point of view claim that; but y'all have nothing but fallacy to back up your claims.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inclusive to what?  No, I'm not a customer service representative.  I am a person on a message board.
> 
> 
> 
> interpersonal relations is inclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless a person is a prostitute, it has nothing to do with customer service.  It has to do with personal preferences and what a person wants out of life.  It's as simple as that.  Just because you don't possess the characteristics that women find attractive, doesn't mean it is everyone else's problem. That is your own personal problem, and something that YOU need to work on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; presentation and first impressions are everything in sales.  interpersonal relations online or in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your impressions that you put forth are just horrid.  Lol.  I'm sorry, but you seem like a mentally disabled person.  That is why women wouldn't want to have anything to do with you.  Do you understand that?  Besides, this is not a dating site.  Perhaps you should try E Harmony or something?  Maybe you'll find someone as messed up as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you and those of your point of view claim that; but y'all have nothing but fallacy to back up your claims.
Click to expand...


You still aren't saying anything that makes sense.  What claims do I need to back up?  That I think you are mentally disabled?  Well, that is my "impression" of you.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inclusive to what?  No, I'm not a customer service representative.  I am a person on a message board.
> 
> 
> 
> interpersonal relations is inclusive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless a person is a prostitute, it has nothing to do with customer service.  It has to do with personal preferences and what a person wants out of life.  It's as simple as that.  Just because you don't possess the characteristics that women find attractive, doesn't mean it is everyone else's problem. That is your own personal problem, and something that YOU need to work on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; presentation and first impressions are everything in sales.  interpersonal relations online or in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your impressions that you put forth are just horrid.  Lol.  I'm sorry, but you seem like a mentally disabled person.  That is why women wouldn't want to have anything to do with you.  Do you understand that?  Besides, this is not a dating site.  Perhaps you should try E Harmony or something?  Maybe you'll find someone as messed up as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you and those of your point of view claim that; but y'all have nothing but fallacy to back up your claims.
Click to expand...


You were talking about "impressions," correct?  Do you know what is going on?  Seriously dude, you are ALL fucked up.  Lol.  I'm being honest with you in telling you that, without knowing anything else about you, this is why you would never get a woman (or at least not one with standards).


----------



## iamwhatiseem

danielpalos said:


> for this argument; let's say it is the opposite of the bad boy women usually fall for, with their "vaunted" women's Intuition.



Wow.
Ok...here is some customer service you are in badly need of; when it comes to knowing about women.

As to the "bad boy" and falling for them, that is usually left for the low IQ females..and the troubled women who actually find comfort in being abused.
But that aside, what do women want from a man?...woman that are intelligent, that is...I believe they want:

1) A friend. 
2) A good conversation.
3) Someone who can make them laugh.
4) Someone who makes them feel beautiful..both inside and out.
5) Someone who has their shit together, personally and financially.
6) A man. A real man. Confident..but not full of shit. Calm but assertive. Looks out for her wants and needs, but non-assuming..in other words..he knows what she likes because he learned what she likes by listening to her.

Want more? Or have you stopped reading already.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> interpersonal relations is inclusive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless a person is a prostitute, it has nothing to do with customer service.  It has to do with personal preferences and what a person wants out of life.  It's as simple as that.  Just because you don't possess the characteristics that women find attractive, doesn't mean it is everyone else's problem. That is your own personal problem, and something that YOU need to work on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; presentation and first impressions are everything in sales.  interpersonal relations online or in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your impressions that you put forth are just horrid.  Lol.  I'm sorry, but you seem like a mentally disabled person.  That is why women wouldn't want to have anything to do with you.  Do you understand that?  Besides, this is not a dating site.  Perhaps you should try E Harmony or something?  Maybe you'll find someone as messed up as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you and those of your point of view claim that; but y'all have nothing but fallacy to back up your claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still aren't saying anything that makes sense.  What claims do I need to back up?  That I think you are mentally disabled?  Well, that is my "impression" of you.
Click to expand...

yes; but, i already know you have lousy customer service, and are mostly all talk and mostly no action.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> interpersonal relations is inclusive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless a person is a prostitute, it has nothing to do with customer service.  It has to do with personal preferences and what a person wants out of life.  It's as simple as that.  Just because you don't possess the characteristics that women find attractive, doesn't mean it is everyone else's problem. That is your own personal problem, and something that YOU need to work on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear; presentation and first impressions are everything in sales.  interpersonal relations online or in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your impressions that you put forth are just horrid.  Lol.  I'm sorry, but you seem like a mentally disabled person.  That is why women wouldn't want to have anything to do with you.  Do you understand that?  Besides, this is not a dating site.  Perhaps you should try E Harmony or something?  Maybe you'll find someone as messed up as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you and those of your point of view claim that; but y'all have nothing but fallacy to back up your claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were talking about "impressions," correct?  Do you know what is going on?  Seriously dude, you are ALL fucked up.  Lol.  I'm being honest with you in telling you that, without knowing anything else about you, this is why you would never get a woman (or at least not one with standards).
Click to expand...

you may believe you are being honest; but you probably lie to yourself alot.


----------



## danielpalos

iamwhatiseem said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> for this argument; let's say it is the opposite of the bad boy women usually fall for, with their "vaunted" women's Intuition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> Ok...here is some customer service you are in badly need of; when it comes to knowing about women.
> 
> As to the "bad boy" and falling for them, that is usually left for the low IQ females..and the troubled women who actually find comfort in being abused.
> But that aside, what do women want from a man?...woman that are intelligent, that is...I believe they want:
> 
> 1) A friend.
> 2) A good conversation.
> 3) Someone who can make them laugh.
> 4) Someone who makes them feel beautiful..both inside and out.
> 5) Someone who has their shit together, personally and financially.
> 6) A man. A real man. Confident..but not full of shit. Calm but assertive. Looks out for her wants and needs, but non-assuming..in other words..he knows what she likes because he learned what she likes by listening to her.
> 
> Want more? Or have you stopped reading already.
Click to expand...

good place to start.  and, practice makes perfect (for males).


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless a person is a prostitute, it has nothing to do with customer service.  It has to do with personal preferences and what a person wants out of life.  It's as simple as that.  Just because you don't possess the characteristics that women find attractive, doesn't mean it is everyone else's problem. That is your own personal problem, and something that YOU need to work on.
> 
> 
> 
> dear; presentation and first impressions are everything in sales.  interpersonal relations online or in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your impressions that you put forth are just horrid.  Lol.  I'm sorry, but you seem like a mentally disabled person.  That is why women wouldn't want to have anything to do with you.  Do you understand that?  Besides, this is not a dating site.  Perhaps you should try E Harmony or something?  Maybe you'll find someone as messed up as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you and those of your point of view claim that; but y'all have nothing but fallacy to back up your claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were talking about "impressions," correct?  Do you know what is going on?  Seriously dude, you are ALL fucked up.  Lol.  I'm being honest with you in telling you that, without knowing anything else about you, this is why you would never get a woman (or at least not one with standards).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you may believe you are being honest; but you probably lie to yourself alot.
Click to expand...


I'm telling you what the impression most women have of you is.  What would I gain by lying?  You asked for help, right?  You asked for honesty, right?  I'm telling you that you seem like a really really fucked up individual.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless a person is a prostitute, it has nothing to do with customer service.  It has to do with personal preferences and what a person wants out of life.  It's as simple as that.  Just because you don't possess the characteristics that women find attractive, doesn't mean it is everyone else's problem. That is your own personal problem, and something that YOU need to work on.
> 
> 
> 
> dear; presentation and first impressions are everything in sales.  interpersonal relations online or in person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your impressions that you put forth are just horrid.  Lol.  I'm sorry, but you seem like a mentally disabled person.  That is why women wouldn't want to have anything to do with you.  Do you understand that?  Besides, this is not a dating site.  Perhaps you should try E Harmony or something?  Maybe you'll find someone as messed up as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you and those of your point of view claim that; but y'all have nothing but fallacy to back up your claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still aren't saying anything that makes sense.  What claims do I need to back up?  That I think you are mentally disabled?  Well, that is my "impression" of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes; but, i already know you have lousy customer service, and are mostly all talk and mostly no action.
Click to expand...


All talk about what?  I haven't offered you anything, nor would I.  Like I told you, most women do have standards.


----------



## Papageorgio

danielpalos said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> just stereotyping; maybe, male intuition.  we all know female intuition is basically worthless or they would be easily able to find nice guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not female...so not sure why you would throw that in.
> What is a nice guy anyway? Your interpretation that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> doesn't really matter unless you want to quibble; i just threw it out there for propaganda and rhetoric purposes due to our "gender war".
Click to expand...


We have a gender war? Did not know that. I get along with the other gender well.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> for this argument; let's say it is the opposite of the bad boy women usually fall for, with their "vaunted" women's Intuition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> Ok...here is some customer service you are in badly need of; when it comes to knowing about women.
> 
> As to the "bad boy" and falling for them, that is usually left for the low IQ females..and the troubled women who actually find comfort in being abused.
> But that aside, what do women want from a man?...woman that are intelligent, that is...I believe they want:
> 
> 1) A friend.
> 2) A good conversation.
> 3) Someone who can make them laugh.
> 4) Someone who makes them feel beautiful..both inside and out.
> 5) Someone who has their shit together, personally and financially.
> 6) A man. A real man. Confident..but not full of shit. Calm but assertive. Looks out for her wants and needs, but non-assuming..in other words..he knows what she likes because he learned what she likes by listening to her.
> 
> Want more? Or have you stopped reading already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good place to start.  and, practice makes perfect (for males).
Click to expand...


Yes, HE is someone who knows about women.  You should listen to him and take his advice.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

danielpalos said:


> good place to start.  and, practice makes perfect (for males).



mmm...not practice...more like not being a selfish prick.
Women are not inferior. Not sure you are intentionally doing so, but you are clearly coming across as a sexual bigot. You have a low opinion of women, therfore they have a low opinion of you.
More customer service for you.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> just stereotyping; maybe, male intuition.  we all know female intuition is basically worthless or they would be easily able to find nice guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not female...so not sure why you would throw that in.
> What is a nice guy anyway? Your interpretation that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> doesn't really matter unless you want to quibble; i just threw it out there for propaganda and rhetoric purposes due to our "gender war".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have a gender war? Did not know that. I get along with the other gender well.
Click to expand...


Honestly, I really don't think he knows what is going on.  I wonder why this person isn't under some kind of adult supervision.


----------



## Papageorgio

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it obvious that the poster is bonkers?    Remember when I told you that you can't argue with insanity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danny is an idiot, he has proved it over and over again. The best part is he thinks he is the smartest guy on the board and post after post he proves otherwise. He is a fallacy without a CAUSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or at least he tries to convince others that he has some semblance of intelligence by stringing words together to make nonsensical phrases.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i was blessed with a large vocabulary instead of a large penis; now you know my dilemma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like you shorted on both. Now you know your dilemma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup; i am not the one who has to resort to fallacy for being too dumb.
Click to expand...


The only fallacy is the fallacy of the mind, the mind with need and cause will fall to the fallacy.


----------



## ChrisL

Well, I have to go do something important.  Watch the Patriots game.  So you guys have fun with this psycho!   

Oh, and GO PATS!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> Well, I have to go do something important.  Watch the Patriots game.  So you guys have fun with this psycho!
> 
> Oh, and GO PATS!



Noooooo....Go Steelers!!!....


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear; presentation and first impressions are everything in sales.  interpersonal relations online or in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your impressions that you put forth are just horrid.  Lol.  I'm sorry, but you seem like a mentally disabled person.  That is why women wouldn't want to have anything to do with you.  Do you understand that?  Besides, this is not a dating site.  Perhaps you should try E Harmony or something?  Maybe you'll find someone as messed up as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you and those of your point of view claim that; but y'all have nothing but fallacy to back up your claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were talking about "impressions," correct?  Do you know what is going on?  Seriously dude, you are ALL fucked up.  Lol.  I'm being honest with you in telling you that, without knowing anything else about you, this is why you would never get a woman (or at least not one with standards).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you may believe you are being honest; but you probably lie to yourself alot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm telling you what the impression most women have of you is.  What would I gain by lying?  You asked for help, right?  You asked for honesty, right?  I'm telling you that you seem like a really really fucked up individual.
Click to expand...

dear, hearsay and soothsay is not admissible as evidence.  why not grow a pair or grow up.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear; presentation and first impressions are everything in sales.  interpersonal relations online or in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your impressions that you put forth are just horrid.  Lol.  I'm sorry, but you seem like a mentally disabled person.  That is why women wouldn't want to have anything to do with you.  Do you understand that?  Besides, this is not a dating site.  Perhaps you should try E Harmony or something?  Maybe you'll find someone as messed up as you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you and those of your point of view claim that; but y'all have nothing but fallacy to back up your claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still aren't saying anything that makes sense.  What claims do I need to back up?  That I think you are mentally disabled?  Well, that is my "impression" of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes; but, i already know you have lousy customer service, and are mostly all talk and mostly no action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All talk about what?  I haven't offered you anything, nor would I.  Like I told you, most women do have standards.
Click to expand...

no, they don't.


----------



## danielpalos

iamwhatiseem said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> good place to start.  and, practice makes perfect (for males).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmm...not practice...more like not being a selfish prick.
> Women are not inferior. Not sure you are intentionally doing so, but you are clearly coming across as a sexual bigot. You have a low opinion of women, therfore they have a low opinion of you.
> More customer service for you.
Click to expand...

you may be missing the point or merely jumping on the band wagon.  why not re-read what i wrote.


----------



## Papageorgio

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have to go do something important.  Watch the Patriots game.  So you guys have fun with this psycho!
> 
> Oh, and GO PATS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noooooo....Go Steelers!!!....
Click to expand...


Noooooo...Go RAIDERS!


----------



## danielpalos

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Danny is an idiot, he has proved it over and over again. The best part is he thinks he is the smartest guy on the board and post after post he proves otherwise. He is a fallacy without a CAUSE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or at least he tries to convince others that he has some semblance of intelligence by stringing words together to make nonsensical phrases.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i was blessed with a large vocabulary instead of a large penis; now you know my dilemma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like you shorted on both. Now you know your dilemma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup; i am not the one who has to resort to fallacy for being too dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only fallacy is the fallacy of the mind, the mind with need and cause will fall to the fallacy.
Click to expand...

learning how to recognize them helps.


----------



## Papageorgio

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or at least he tries to convince others that he has some semblance of intelligence by stringing words together to make nonsensical phrases.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> i was blessed with a large vocabulary instead of a large penis; now you know my dilemma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like you shorted on both. Now you know your dilemma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup; i am not the one who has to resort to fallacy for being too dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only fallacy is the fallacy of the mind, the mind with need and cause will fall to the fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> learning how to recognize them helps.
Click to expand...


Helps with what? The continuation of the fallacy that will continue whether you recognize the fallacy or not. That is where those that believe the have recognized the fallacy fail. Always.


----------



## danielpalos

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i was blessed with a large vocabulary instead of a large penis; now you know my dilemma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you shorted on both. Now you know your dilemma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup; i am not the one who has to resort to fallacy for being too dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only fallacy is the fallacy of the mind, the mind with need and cause will fall to the fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> learning how to recognize them helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Helps with what? The continuation of the fallacy that will continue whether you recognize the fallacy or not. That is where those that believe the have recognized the fallacy fail. Always.
Click to expand...

Helps avoiding fallacies through more sound lines of reasoning; like in not repeating historical mistakes, like the Right and most wo-men, and claiming they are not really like that afterward.


----------



## Papageorgio

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you shorted on both. Now you know your dilemma.
> 
> 
> 
> yup; i am not the one who has to resort to fallacy for being too dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only fallacy is the fallacy of the mind, the mind with need and cause will fall to the fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> learning how to recognize them helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Helps with what? The continuation of the fallacy that will continue whether you recognize the fallacy or not. That is where those that believe the have recognized the fallacy fail. Always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Helps avoiding fallacies through more sound lines of reasoning; like in not repeating historical mistakes, like the Right and most wo-men, and claiming they are not really like that afterward.
Click to expand...


I see you have fallen for the fallacy of the fallacies. You apparently have lost the CAUSE.


----------



## danielpalos

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> yup; i am not the one who has to resort to fallacy for being too dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only fallacy is the fallacy of the mind, the mind with need and cause will fall to the fallacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> learning how to recognize them helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Helps with what? The continuation of the fallacy that will continue whether you recognize the fallacy or not. That is where those that believe the have recognized the fallacy fail. Always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Helps avoiding fallacies through more sound lines of reasoning; like in not repeating historical mistakes, like the Right and most wo-men, and claiming they are not really like that afterward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you have fallen for the fallacy of the fallacies. You apparently have lost the CAUSE.
Click to expand...

nope; learning about fallacies also helps better understand the concepts, through error and trial.  it is why i always strive to acquire and possess, a clue and a Cause.


----------



## Papageorgio

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only fallacy is the fallacy of the mind, the mind with need and cause will fall to the fallacy.
> 
> 
> 
> learning how to recognize them helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Helps with what? The continuation of the fallacy that will continue whether you recognize the fallacy or not. That is where those that believe the have recognized the fallacy fail. Always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Helps avoiding fallacies through more sound lines of reasoning; like in not repeating historical mistakes, like the Right and most wo-men, and claiming they are not really like that afterward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you have fallen for the fallacy of the fallacies. You apparently have lost the CAUSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; learning about fallacies also helps better understand the concepts, through error and trial.  it is why i always strive to acquire and possess, a clue and a Cause.
Click to expand...


Sorry to hear the
At you have succumbed to the fallacy. May peace find you again.


----------



## danielpalos

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> learning how to recognize them helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helps with what? The continuation of the fallacy that will continue whether you recognize the fallacy or not. That is where those that believe the have recognized the fallacy fail. Always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Helps avoiding fallacies through more sound lines of reasoning; like in not repeating historical mistakes, like the Right and most wo-men, and claiming they are not really like that afterward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you have fallen for the fallacy of the fallacies. You apparently have lost the CAUSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; learning about fallacies also helps better understand the concepts, through error and trial.  it is why i always strive to acquire and possess, a clue and a Cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear the
> At you have succumbed to the fallacy. May peace find you again.
Click to expand...

thank you for having nothing but fallacy at your disposal.


----------



## Papageorgio

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Helps with what? The continuation of the fallacy that will continue whether you recognize the fallacy or not. That is where those that believe the have recognized the fallacy fail. Always.
> 
> 
> 
> Helps avoiding fallacies through more sound lines of reasoning; like in not repeating historical mistakes, like the Right and most wo-men, and claiming they are not really like that afterward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you have fallen for the fallacy of the fallacies. You apparently have lost the CAUSE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; learning about fallacies also helps better understand the concepts, through error and trial.  it is why i always strive to acquire and possess, a clue and a Cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear the
> At you have succumbed to the fallacy. May peace find you again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you for having nothing but fallacy at your disposal.
Click to expand...


I wish you nothing but peace in your pursuit of truth. May you find the truth and not focus on the fallacy as it will be your undoing.


----------



## charwin95

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only shills resort to diversion instead of coming up with a sound line of reasoning for a rebuttal.  you claim that; but, it was you who was stuck on terms, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My holding you accountable for what you say does not change anything.
> 
> Look up the definition for strawman argument.  It fit what you have said about equality.   You have exaggerated at every turn, require things of women that are not required of men, and try to blur the differences between employment and personal relationships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are not holding me accountable to anything, but your fallacy of false Cause; that is why i don't take you seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What in the hell is WRONG with you?  Seriously, I think the only person who can help you is a shrink!
Click to expand...


I said psychiatric help.


----------



## charwin95

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you have to have SOMETHING going for you.  You can't be a complete loser and expect women to offer themselves up for free in our capitalistic society in these modern times.  Lol.  We actually do have a Clue and a Cause.    Put that in your crack pipe and smoke it, bot boy.
> 
> 
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ugly and poor too?  Then what do you have to offer women for a full body massage with happy ending in these modern times?  WHAT?  You seem to think that you are some kind of "nice guy" but really you are just full of much douchebaggery.  Too much for a modern woman to deal with in this capitalistic society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, how many guys turn down free full body massage with happy ending?  women would claim a guy is gay.  so, women must be lesbos in the name of _equality_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> most free guys do; i usually Only don't have problems when money is involved.  stop being such a shill.  how many free guys are in jail for being free guys.
Click to expand...


Dude YOU are very wrong. You are generalizing your low or none experience with women. As I previously mentioned dated lots of women both married and singles. I can assure you that in my experience and with my other male friends. Most are just looking for fun and sex... Very rare occurrence that money are involved. 
You are embarrassing and making fun of yourself.


----------



## danielpalos

charwin95 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, women have a wealth of human sexuality at their disposal; why be such "scrooges" while claiming you have social morals for free and some women claim to desire _equality_?
> 
> Lousy social morals for free implies better morals and morality for a price under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, how many guys turn down free full body massage with happy ending?  women would claim a guy is gay.  so, women must be lesbos in the name of _equality_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> most free guys do; i usually Only don't have problems when money is involved.  stop being such a shill.  how many free guys are in jail for being free guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude YOU are very wrong. You are generalizing your low or none experience with women. As I previously mentioned dated lots of women both married and singles. I can assure you that in my experience and with my other male friends. Most are just looking for fun and sex... Very rare occurrence that money are involved.
> You are embarrassing and making fun of yourself.
Click to expand...

nope; not wrong; you just don't have a clue or a Cause.  no one bought dinner?


----------



## Papageorgio

danielpalos said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your entire equality argument has been a  Strawman.    You have exaggerated what was said and tried to put it into areas not remotely related.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your offers of full body massages get turned down quite often, according to you.   And there are plenty of men who would turn down a full body massage with a happy ending, if it was offered by the female version of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> most free guys do; i usually Only don't have problems when money is involved.  stop being such a shill.  how many free guys are in jail for being free guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude YOU are very wrong. You are generalizing your low or none experience with women. As I previously mentioned dated lots of women both married and singles. I can assure you that in my experience and with my other male friends. Most are just looking for fun and sex... Very rare occurrence that money are involved.
> You are embarrassing and making fun of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; not wrong; you just don't have a clue or a Cause.  no one bought dinner?
Click to expand...


Ever hear of going Dutch? You look to the fallacy son, look to the truth to find the purity of a Cause.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't really matter unless you want to quibble; i just threw it out there for propaganda and rhetoric purposes due to our "gender war".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean rhetorical purposes...anyway...gender war?
> If you mean how our educational system, entertainment industry are trying to eviscerate masculinity - then yes I would certainly agree with this...and the results are telling.
> Quietly there has been a huge rise in young females seeking/dating older men. And the age gap is increasing.
> There are few real men below the age of 30...for certain.
> You didn't answer what you think a "nice guy" is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can he actually think that he is a "nice guy?"    After being a member of several of these kinds of forums, nothing really surprises me at this point.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup, i have the "best customer service" around.    only silly chics who are usually full of fallacy don't get it.
Click to expand...


With your low numbers and lack of experience, I rather doubt this.    And if you did, women would be chasing you, even if you're poor.


----------



## Bonzi

danielpalos said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> A full body massage IS a happy ending for me
> Actually, I'd be happy with just a foot massage....
> 
> oh and by the way, *there is nothing more of a turn off then feeling like you "owe" someone something after getting pampered*.....
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, most women claim what you do; it is very stereotypical, and sometimes, incredible.
Click to expand...

 
don't like it? tough shit.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bonzi said:


> oh and by the way, *there is nothing more of a turn off then feeling like you "owe" someone something after getting pampered*.....



That is a great thing to say.
Knowing that I made a woman feel special, that what I said or did for her made her feel good about herself, feel beautiful etc. is a HUGE boost to my manhood. 
"Getting something in return"..what a horrible thing. 
The "return" is the amazing look in her eyes when she looks at you.


----------



## Bonzi

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh and by the way, *there is nothing more of a turn off then feeling like you "owe" someone something after getting pampered*.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great thing to say.
> Knowing that I made a woman feel special, that what I said or did for her made her feel good about herself, feel beautiful etc. is a HUGE boost to my manhood.
> "Getting something in return"..what a horrible thing.
> The "return" is the amazing look in her eyes when she looks at you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bonzi

Papageorgio said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have to go do something important.  Watch the Patriots game.  So you guys have fun with this psycho!
> 
> Oh, and GO PATS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noooooo....Go Steelers!!!....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Noooooo...Go RAIDERS!
Click to expand...

 
that was a heart breaking loss for the Raiders


----------



## Papageorgio

Bonzi said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have to go do something important.  Watch the Patriots game.  So you guys have fun with this psycho!
> 
> Oh, and GO PATS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noooooo....Go Steelers!!!....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Noooooo...Go RAIDERS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was a heart breaking loss for the Raiders
Click to expand...


I am good with it, the last few years the Raiders wouldn't be in a game like this.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Steelers won...so...yeah...


----------



## Papageorgio

iamwhatiseem said:


> Steelers won...so...yeah...



Good game, I hope Big Ben is okay.


----------



## Bonzi

Papageorgio said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have to go do something important.  Watch the Patriots game.  So you guys have fun with this psycho!
> 
> Oh, and GO PATS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noooooo....Go Steelers!!!....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Noooooo...Go RAIDERS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was a heart breaking loss for the Raiders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am good with it, the last few years the Raiders wouldn't be in a game like this.
Click to expand...

 
I love Jack Del Rio... he's hot....


----------



## Bonzi

Papageorgio said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steelers won...so...yeah...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good game, I hope Big Ben is okay.
Click to expand...

 
fucking pervert (Ben)


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Papageorgio said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steelers won...so...yeah...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good game, I hope Big Ben is okay.
Click to expand...


Heart attack game for sure...


----------



## danielpalos

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> not if that was what they were looking for; it Only and merely requires money if it is not available for free.
> 
> why do free guys, like yourself, have so many problems with women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> most free guys do; i usually Only don't have problems when money is involved.  stop being such a shill.  how many free guys are in jail for being free guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude YOU are very wrong. You are generalizing your low or none experience with women. As I previously mentioned dated lots of women both married and singles. I can assure you that in my experience and with my other male friends. Most are just looking for fun and sex... Very rare occurrence that money are involved.
> You are embarrassing and making fun of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; not wrong; you just don't have a clue or a Cause.  no one bought dinner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever hear of going Dutch? You look to the fallacy son, look to the truth to find the purity of a Cause.
Click to expand...

yes, i have.  does that work in the US on dates?

dear, i learn about fallacies while seeking sublime Truth (value) through argumentation.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't really matter unless you want to quibble; i just threw it out there for propaganda and rhetoric purposes due to our "gender war".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean rhetorical purposes...anyway...gender war?
> If you mean how our educational system, entertainment industry are trying to eviscerate masculinity - then yes I would certainly agree with this...and the results are telling.
> Quietly there has been a huge rise in young females seeking/dating older men. And the age gap is increasing.
> There are few real men below the age of 30...for certain.
> You didn't answer what you think a "nice guy" is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can he actually think that he is a "nice guy?"    After being a member of several of these kinds of forums, nothing really surprises me at this point.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup, i have the "best customer service" around.    only silly chics who are usually full of fallacy don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With your low numbers and lack of experience, I rather doubt this.    And if you did, women would be chasing you, even if you're poor.
Click to expand...

like crony capitalists?


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't really matter unless you want to quibble; i just threw it out there for propaganda and rhetoric purposes due to our "gender war".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean rhetorical purposes...anyway...gender war?
> If you mean how our educational system, entertainment industry are trying to eviscerate masculinity - then yes I would certainly agree with this...and the results are telling.
> Quietly there has been a huge rise in young females seeking/dating older men. And the age gap is increasing.
> There are few real men below the age of 30...for certain.
> You didn't answer what you think a "nice guy" is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can he actually think that he is a "nice guy?"    After being a member of several of these kinds of forums, nothing really surprises me at this point.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup, i have the "best customer service" around.    only silly chics who are usually full of fallacy don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With your low numbers and lack of experience, I rather doubt this.    And if you did, women would be chasing you, even if you're poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like crony capitalists?
Click to expand...


Are "crony capitalists" poor?


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean rhetorical purposes...anyway...gender war?
> If you mean how our educational system, entertainment industry are trying to eviscerate masculinity - then yes I would certainly agree with this...and the results are telling.
> Quietly there has been a huge rise in young females seeking/dating older men. And the age gap is increasing.
> There are few real men below the age of 30...for certain.
> You didn't answer what you think a "nice guy" is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can he actually think that he is a "nice guy?"    After being a member of several of these kinds of forums, nothing really surprises me at this point.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup, i have the "best customer service" around.    only silly chics who are usually full of fallacy don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With your low numbers and lack of experience, I rather doubt this.    And if you did, women would be chasing you, even if you're poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like crony capitalists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are "crony capitalists" poor?
Click to expand...

wealth is a requirement or something you play games for and tell the honest ones you don't?


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can he actually think that he is a "nice guy?"    After being a member of several of these kinds of forums, nothing really surprises me at this point.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> yup, i have the "best customer service" around.    only silly chics who are usually full of fallacy don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With your low numbers and lack of experience, I rather doubt this.    And if you did, women would be chasing you, even if you're poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like crony capitalists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are "crony capitalists" poor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wealth is a requirement or something you play games for and tell the honest ones you don't?
Click to expand...


Wealth is not a requirement.   As for what you call "games", it amounts to talking with the woman.  And no, you don't have to lie.  In all the times I have talked with women I wanted, I have never discussed my income.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> yup, i have the "best customer service" around.    only silly chics who are usually full of fallacy don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With your low numbers and lack of experience, I rather doubt this.    And if you did, women would be chasing you, even if you're poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like crony capitalists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are "crony capitalists" poor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wealth is a requirement or something you play games for and tell the honest ones you don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wealth is not a requirement.   As for what you call "games", it amounts to talking with the woman.  And no, you don't have to lie.  In all the times I have talked with women I wanted, I have never discussed my income.
Click to expand...

i don't want to work as hard as bad boys for sex.  why be a mostly nice guy, just for that?


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> With your low numbers and lack of experience, I rather doubt this.    And if you did, women would be chasing you, even if you're poor.
> 
> 
> 
> like crony capitalists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are "crony capitalists" poor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wealth is a requirement or something you play games for and tell the honest ones you don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wealth is not a requirement.   As for what you call "games", it amounts to talking with the woman.  And no, you don't have to lie.  In all the times I have talked with women I wanted, I have never discussed my income.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't want to work as hard as bad boys for sex.  why be a mostly nice guy, just for that?
Click to expand...


I am a nice guy.   I have never had to be a "bad boy" to get sex.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> like crony capitalists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are "crony capitalists" poor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wealth is a requirement or something you play games for and tell the honest ones you don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wealth is not a requirement.   As for what you call "games", it amounts to talking with the woman.  And no, you don't have to lie.  In all the times I have talked with women I wanted, I have never discussed my income.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't want to work as hard as bad boys for sex.  why be a mostly nice guy, just for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a nice guy.   I have never had to be a "bad boy" to get sex.
Click to expand...

you claim that; but, you also resort to a lot of fallacies in your arguments.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are "crony capitalists" poor?
> 
> 
> 
> wealth is a requirement or something you play games for and tell the honest ones you don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wealth is not a requirement.   As for what you call "games", it amounts to talking with the woman.  And no, you don't have to lie.  In all the times I have talked with women I wanted, I have never discussed my income.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't want to work as hard as bad boys for sex.  why be a mostly nice guy, just for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a nice guy.   I have never had to be a "bad boy" to get sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you claim that; but, you also resort to a lot of fallacies in your arguments.
Click to expand...


You claim to be the most honest guy around, and yet you have lied and resorted to fallacies as well.


----------



## Papageorgio

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I have problems with women?    Nothing I have posted would indicate I do.  In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> most free guys do; i usually Only don't have problems when money is involved.  stop being such a shill.  how many free guys are in jail for being free guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude YOU are very wrong. You are generalizing your low or none experience with women. As I previously mentioned dated lots of women both married and singles. I can assure you that in my experience and with my other male friends. Most are just looking for fun and sex... Very rare occurrence that money are involved.
> You are embarrassing and making fun of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; not wrong; you just don't have a clue or a Cause.  no one bought dinner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever hear of going Dutch? You look to the fallacy son, look to the truth to find the purity of a Cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, i have.  does that work in the US on dates?
> 
> dear, i learn about fallacies while seeking sublime Truth (value) through argumentation.
Click to expand...


It exists, I haven't dated in 35 years but I have friends who have. I know a couple who the woman paid for the dates, she made more money, they married. I know of another couple, he was broke she is a CEO, they are married and have kids now. 

Find the truth, look for the positives and leave the negatives and fallacies to pessimists.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> wealth is a requirement or something you play games for and tell the honest ones you don't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wealth is not a requirement.   As for what you call "games", it amounts to talking with the woman.  And no, you don't have to lie.  In all the times I have talked with women I wanted, I have never discussed my income.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't want to work as hard as bad boys for sex.  why be a mostly nice guy, just for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a nice guy.   I have never had to be a "bad boy" to get sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you claim that; but, you also resort to a lot of fallacies in your arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claim to be the most honest guy around, and yet you have lied and resorted to fallacies as well.
Click to expand...

you claim that; but have nothing but fallacy to back it up, dear.  i resort to the fewest fallacies by custom and habit, until it is indistinguishable from a moral, should we need to quibble.


----------



## danielpalos

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> most free guys do; i usually Only don't have problems when money is involved.  stop being such a shill.  how many free guys are in jail for being free guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude YOU are very wrong. You are generalizing your low or none experience with women. As I previously mentioned dated lots of women both married and singles. I can assure you that in my experience and with my other male friends. Most are just looking for fun and sex... Very rare occurrence that money are involved.
> You are embarrassing and making fun of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope; not wrong; you just don't have a clue or a Cause.  no one bought dinner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever hear of going Dutch? You look to the fallacy son, look to the truth to find the purity of a Cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, i have.  does that work in the US on dates?
> 
> dear, i learn about fallacies while seeking sublime Truth (value) through argumentation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It exists, I haven't dated in 35 years but I have friends who have. I know a couple who the woman paid for the dates, she made more money, they married. I know of another couple, he was broke she is a CEO, they are married and have kids now.
> 
> Find the truth, look for the positives and leave the negatives and fallacies to pessimists.
Click to expand...

all you are claiming; is that it is more "work", without capital being involved.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude YOU are very wrong. You are generalizing your low or none experience with women. As I previously mentioned dated lots of women both married and singles. I can assure you that in my experience and with my other male friends. Most are just looking for fun and sex... Very rare occurrence that money are involved.
> You are embarrassing and making fun of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> nope; not wrong; you just don't have a clue or a Cause.  no one bought dinner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever hear of going Dutch? You look to the fallacy son, look to the truth to find the purity of a Cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, i have.  does that work in the US on dates?
> 
> dear, i learn about fallacies while seeking sublime Truth (value) through argumentation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It exists, I haven't dated in 35 years but I have friends who have. I know a couple who the woman paid for the dates, she made more money, they married. I know of another couple, he was broke she is a CEO, they are married and have kids now.
> 
> Find the truth, look for the positives and leave the negatives and fallacies to pessimists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all you are claiming; is that it is more "work", without capital being involved.
Click to expand...


If you consider talking with an attractive to be work, you have some other issues.


----------



## Papageorgio

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude YOU are very wrong. You are generalizing your low or none experience with women. As I previously mentioned dated lots of women both married and singles. I can assure you that in my experience and with my other male friends. Most are just looking for fun and sex... Very rare occurrence that money are involved.
> You are embarrassing and making fun of yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> nope; not wrong; you just don't have a clue or a Cause.  no one bought dinner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever hear of going Dutch? You look to the fallacy son, look to the truth to find the purity of a Cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, i have.  does that work in the US on dates?
> 
> dear, i learn about fallacies while seeking sublime Truth (value) through argumentation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It exists, I haven't dated in 35 years but I have friends who have. I know a couple who the woman paid for the dates, she made more money, they married. I know of another couple, he was broke she is a CEO, they are married and have kids now.
> 
> Find the truth, look for the positives and leave the negatives and fallacies to pessimists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all you are claiming; is that it is more "work", without capital being involved.
Click to expand...


No, I am claiming that capital does not matter when in love, if that was true I would not be married for 35 years, that is why your fallacy is wrong and based on a false premise and not truism.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope; not wrong; you just don't have a clue or a Cause.  no one bought dinner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever hear of going Dutch? You look to the fallacy son, look to the truth to find the purity of a Cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, i have.  does that work in the US on dates?
> 
> dear, i learn about fallacies while seeking sublime Truth (value) through argumentation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It exists, I haven't dated in 35 years but I have friends who have. I know a couple who the woman paid for the dates, she made more money, they married. I know of another couple, he was broke she is a CEO, they are married and have kids now.
> 
> Find the truth, look for the positives and leave the negatives and fallacies to pessimists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all you are claiming; is that it is more "work", without capital being involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you consider talking with an attractive to be work, you have some other issues.
Click to expand...

we "talk" on the internet all the time.  clarity in communication is not my problem.


----------



## danielpalos

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope; not wrong; you just don't have a clue or a Cause.  no one bought dinner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever hear of going Dutch? You look to the fallacy son, look to the truth to find the purity of a Cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, i have.  does that work in the US on dates?
> 
> dear, i learn about fallacies while seeking sublime Truth (value) through argumentation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It exists, I haven't dated in 35 years but I have friends who have. I know a couple who the woman paid for the dates, she made more money, they married. I know of another couple, he was broke she is a CEO, they are married and have kids now.
> 
> Find the truth, look for the positives and leave the negatives and fallacies to pessimists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all you are claiming; is that it is more "work", without capital being involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am claiming that capital does not matter when in love, if that was true I would not be married for 35 years, that is why your fallacy is wrong and based on a false premise and not truism.
Click to expand...

you must mean, ceteris paribus.  since you are committing a fallacy of composition otherwise.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever hear of going Dutch? You look to the fallacy son, look to the truth to find the purity of a Cause.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, i have.  does that work in the US on dates?
> 
> dear, i learn about fallacies while seeking sublime Truth (value) through argumentation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It exists, I haven't dated in 35 years but I have friends who have. I know a couple who the woman paid for the dates, she made more money, they married. I know of another couple, he was broke she is a CEO, they are married and have kids now.
> 
> Find the truth, look for the positives and leave the negatives and fallacies to pessimists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all you are claiming; is that it is more "work", without capital being involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you consider talking with an attractive to be work, you have some other issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we "talk" on the internet all the time.  clarity in communication is not my problem.
Click to expand...


You really do have an issue with reading comprehension, don't you?   My comment had nothing to do with clarity of communication.   It had to do with you calling talking to a woman "work".


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever hear of going Dutch? You look to the fallacy son, look to the truth to find the purity of a Cause.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, i have.  does that work in the US on dates?
> 
> dear, i learn about fallacies while seeking sublime Truth (value) through argumentation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It exists, I haven't dated in 35 years but I have friends who have. I know a couple who the woman paid for the dates, she made more money, they married. I know of another couple, he was broke she is a CEO, they are married and have kids now.
> 
> Find the truth, look for the positives and leave the negatives and fallacies to pessimists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all you are claiming; is that it is more "work", without capital being involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am claiming that capital does not matter when in love, if that was true I would not be married for 35 years, that is why your fallacy is wrong and based on a false premise and not truism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you must mean, ceteris paribus.  since you are committing a fallacy of composition otherwise.
Click to expand...


And if you are going to start looking for fallacies of composition, you would do well to start with your own posts.  You have committed that fallacy too many times for me to even mention.   But we can start with your insistence that all the women I slept with did so because of my money.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, i have.  does that work in the US on dates?
> 
> dear, i learn about fallacies while seeking sublime Truth (value) through argumentation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It exists, I haven't dated in 35 years but I have friends who have. I know a couple who the woman paid for the dates, she made more money, they married. I know of another couple, he was broke she is a CEO, they are married and have kids now.
> 
> Find the truth, look for the positives and leave the negatives and fallacies to pessimists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all you are claiming; is that it is more "work", without capital being involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you consider talking with an attractive to be work, you have some other issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we "talk" on the internet all the time.  clarity in communication is not my problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really do have an issue with reading comprehension, don't you?   My comment had nothing to do with clarity of communication.   It had to do with you calling talking to a woman "work".
Click to expand...

You called it work, dear; i merely stated i argue with them all the time; i know wo-men are usually just full of fallacy by custom and habit.  i said i don't have to work any harder than bad boys for poon.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, i have.  does that work in the US on dates?
> 
> dear, i learn about fallacies while seeking sublime Truth (value) through argumentation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It exists, I haven't dated in 35 years but I have friends who have. I know a couple who the woman paid for the dates, she made more money, they married. I know of another couple, he was broke she is a CEO, they are married and have kids now.
> 
> Find the truth, look for the positives and leave the negatives and fallacies to pessimists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all you are claiming; is that it is more "work", without capital being involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am claiming that capital does not matter when in love, if that was true I would not be married for 35 years, that is why your fallacy is wrong and based on a false premise and not truism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you must mean, ceteris paribus.  since you are committing a fallacy of composition otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if you are going to start looking for fallacies of composition, you would do well to start with your own posts.  You have committed that fallacy too many times for me to even mention.   But we can start with your insistence that all the women I slept with did so because of my money.
Click to expand...

dear, they are your straw men and red herrings.  i Only state money is always a factor under Any form of Capitalism.


----------



## Papageorgio

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever hear of going Dutch? You look to the fallacy son, look to the truth to find the purity of a Cause.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, i have.  does that work in the US on dates?
> 
> dear, i learn about fallacies while seeking sublime Truth (value) through argumentation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It exists, I haven't dated in 35 years but I have friends who have. I know a couple who the woman paid for the dates, she made more money, they married. I know of another couple, he was broke she is a CEO, they are married and have kids now.
> 
> Find the truth, look for the positives and leave the negatives and fallacies to pessimists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all you are claiming; is that it is more "work", without capital being involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am claiming that capital does not matter when in love, if that was true I would not be married for 35 years, that is why your fallacy is wrong and based on a false premise and not truism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you must mean, ceteris paribus.  since you are committing a fallacy of composition otherwise.
Click to expand...


The fallacy you keep  asserting is not an absolute, thus the fallacy is your fallacy of what the fallacy is. 

Embrace your truths, go to the positive, the truth will then end the fallacy of the fallacy and you will become enlightened. Time to grow with the truth instead of shrinking to the dark of the fallacy.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It exists, I haven't dated in 35 years but I have friends who have. I know a couple who the woman paid for the dates, she made more money, they married. I know of another couple, he was broke she is a CEO, they are married and have kids now.
> 
> Find the truth, look for the positives and leave the negatives and fallacies to pessimists.
> 
> 
> 
> all you are claiming; is that it is more "work", without capital being involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you consider talking with an attractive to be work, you have some other issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we "talk" on the internet all the time.  clarity in communication is not my problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really do have an issue with reading comprehension, don't you?   My comment had nothing to do with clarity of communication.   It had to do with you calling talking to a woman "work".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You called it work, dear; i merely stated i argue with them all the time; i know wo-men are usually just full of fallacy by custom and habit.  i said i don't have to work any harder than bad boys for poon.
Click to expand...


No.  That is not what you said.

You said: "all you are claiming; is that it is more "work", without capital being involved.".    I merely questioned you calling it work to talk with an attractive woman.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It exists, I haven't dated in 35 years but I have friends who have. I know a couple who the woman paid for the dates, she made more money, they married. I know of another couple, he was broke she is a CEO, they are married and have kids now.
> 
> Find the truth, look for the positives and leave the negatives and fallacies to pessimists.
> 
> 
> 
> all you are claiming; is that it is more "work", without capital being involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am claiming that capital does not matter when in love, if that was true I would not be married for 35 years, that is why your fallacy is wrong and based on a false premise and not truism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you must mean, ceteris paribus.  since you are committing a fallacy of composition otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if you are going to start looking for fallacies of composition, you would do well to start with your own posts.  You have committed that fallacy too many times for me to even mention.   But we can start with your insistence that all the women I slept with did so because of my money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, they are your straw men and red herrings.  i Only state money is always a factor under Any form of Capitalism.
Click to expand...


You openly stated that my money was the reason women slept with me.  That is not my red herring or strawman.  It is what YOU said.


----------



## danielpalos

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, i have.  does that work in the US on dates?
> 
> dear, i learn about fallacies while seeking sublime Truth (value) through argumentation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It exists, I haven't dated in 35 years but I have friends who have. I know a couple who the woman paid for the dates, she made more money, they married. I know of another couple, he was broke she is a CEO, they are married and have kids now.
> 
> Find the truth, look for the positives and leave the negatives and fallacies to pessimists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all you are claiming; is that it is more "work", without capital being involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I am claiming that capital does not matter when in love, if that was true I would not be married for 35 years, that is why your fallacy is wrong and based on a false premise and not truism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you must mean, ceteris paribus.  since you are committing a fallacy of composition otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fallacy you keep  asserting is not an absolute, thus the fallacy is your fallacy of what the fallacy is.
> 
> Embrace your truths, go to the positive, the truth will then end the fallacy of the fallacy and you will become enlightened. Time to grow with the truth instead of shrinking to the dark of the fallacy.
Click to expand...

i do embrace Truth; i even am faithful to our State motto; Eureka! whenever i can, simply for the sake of social morals for free.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> all you are claiming; is that it is more "work", without capital being involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you consider talking with an attractive to be work, you have some other issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we "talk" on the internet all the time.  clarity in communication is not my problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really do have an issue with reading comprehension, don't you?   My comment had nothing to do with clarity of communication.   It had to do with you calling talking to a woman "work".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You called it work, dear; i merely stated i argue with them all the time; i know wo-men are usually just full of fallacy by custom and habit.  i said i don't have to work any harder than bad boys for poon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  That is not what you said.
> 
> You said: "all you are claiming; is that it is more "work", without capital being involved.".    I merely questioned you calling it work to talk with an attractive woman.
Click to expand...

yes; it is what i have also said.  i already know you don't understand the capital concepts involved.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> all you are claiming; is that it is more "work", without capital being involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am claiming that capital does not matter when in love, if that was true I would not be married for 35 years, that is why your fallacy is wrong and based on a false premise and not truism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you must mean, ceteris paribus.  since you are committing a fallacy of composition otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if you are going to start looking for fallacies of composition, you would do well to start with your own posts.  You have committed that fallacy too many times for me to even mention.   But we can start with your insistence that all the women I slept with did so because of my money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, they are your straw men and red herrings.  i Only state money is always a factor under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You openly stated that my money was the reason women slept with me.  That is not my red herring or strawman.  It is what YOU said.
Click to expand...

capital under any form of Capitalism, dear.  that always applies.


----------



## Papageorgio

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> all you are claiming; is that it is more "work", without capital being involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am claiming that capital does not matter when in love, if that was true I would not be married for 35 years, that is why your fallacy is wrong and based on a false premise and not truism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you must mean, ceteris paribus.  since you are committing a fallacy of composition otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if you are going to start looking for fallacies of composition, you would do well to start with your own posts.  You have committed that fallacy too many times for me to even mention.   But we can start with your insistence that all the women I slept with did so because of my money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, they are your straw men and red herrings.  i Only state money is always a factor under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You openly stated that my money was the reason women slept with me.  That is not my red herring or strawman.  It is what YOU said.
Click to expand...


Good luck getting a straight answer, he is dishonest so he won't directly answer any question. It is an old grade school game.


----------



## mudwhistle

Bonzi said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I guess that is pretty normal....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very much so.
> 
> But then again, a lot of women really make the <ahem> slender build work too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can they ever be TOO big?
Click to expand...

Nevaaaaaah!!!


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you consider talking with an attractive to be work, you have some other issues.
> 
> 
> 
> we "talk" on the internet all the time.  clarity in communication is not my problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really do have an issue with reading comprehension, don't you?   My comment had nothing to do with clarity of communication.   It had to do with you calling talking to a woman "work".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You called it work, dear; i merely stated i argue with them all the time; i know wo-men are usually just full of fallacy by custom and habit.  i said i don't have to work any harder than bad boys for poon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  That is not what you said.
> 
> You said: "all you are claiming; is that it is more "work", without capital being involved.".    I merely questioned you calling it work to talk with an attractive woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes; it is what i have also said.  i already know you don't understand the capital concepts involved.
Click to expand...


Since we are not discussing a business transaction, I am not worried about capital concepts.  These are social interactions.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am claiming that capital does not matter when in love, if that was true I would not be married for 35 years, that is why your fallacy is wrong and based on a false premise and not truism.
> 
> 
> 
> you must mean, ceteris paribus.  since you are committing a fallacy of composition otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if you are going to start looking for fallacies of composition, you would do well to start with your own posts.  You have committed that fallacy too many times for me to even mention.   But we can start with your insistence that all the women I slept with did so because of my money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, they are your straw men and red herrings.  i Only state money is always a factor under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You openly stated that my money was the reason women slept with me.  That is not my red herring or strawman.  It is what YOU said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> capital under any form of Capitalism, dear.  that always applies.
Click to expand...


A social interaction between two people is not necessarily a capitalistic system.  In fact, it usually is not.


----------



## Bonzi

mudwhistle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I guess that is pretty normal....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very much so.
> 
> But then again, a lot of women really make the <ahem> slender build work too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can they ever be TOO big?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nevaaaaaah!!!
Click to expand...

 
are you sure?  (highly disappointed...)


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I guess that is pretty normal....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very much so.
> 
> But then again, a lot of women really make the <ahem> slender build work too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can they ever be TOO big?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nevaaaaaah!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you sure?  (highly disappointed...)
> View attachment 54297
Click to expand...


Damn.   No thanks.   Boobs are fun, but they are fun regardless of whether they are big or small.  But yes, they can be too big and get in the way.

Besides, a woman with back pain isn't going to be as much fun.


----------



## Bonzi

Bing a C (B cup if I get to my idea weight) I get sick and tired of hearing about big tits.

Pisses me off.  Men that are into that are better off not speaking to me..... <pout!>


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> Bing a C (B cup if I get to my idea weight) I get sick and tired of hearing about big tits.
> 
> Pisses me off.  Men that are into that are better off not speaking to me..... <pout!>



Those men are simply fools or overgrown children.   I'll let you pick.

Tits are over-rated often anyway.    Size there shouldn't be an issue.   But if a guy says he only wants big tits, tell him you only want 10 inches or more.  That should settle him down.


----------



## WinterBorn

I have no scientific evidence to back it up, but in my experience smaller tits have more sensitive nipples.  Which is what makes them more fun.  I knew a woman once......well.....


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bing a C (B cup if I get to my idea weight) I get sick and tired of hearing about big tits.
> 
> Pisses me off.  Men that are into that are better off not speaking to me..... <pout!>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those men are simply fools or overgrown children.   I'll let you pick.
> 
> Tits are over-rated often anyway.    Size there shouldn't be an issue.   But if a guy says he only wants big tits, tell him you only want 10 inches or more.  That should settle him down.
Click to expand...

 
Like I said - it's about the intangibles... the game..... the flirt.... the build up....


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> I have no scientific evidence to back it up, but in my experience smaller tits have more sensitive nipples.  Which is what makes them more fun.  I knew a woman once......well.....


 
... I know very well...


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bing a C (B cup if I get to my idea weight) I get sick and tired of hearing about big tits.
> 
> Pisses me off.  Men that are into that are better off not speaking to me..... <pout!>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those men are simply fools or overgrown children.   I'll let you pick.
> 
> Tits are over-rated often anyway.    Size there shouldn't be an issue.   But if a guy says he only wants big tits, tell him you only want 10 inches or more.  That should settle him down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said - it's about the intangibles... the game..... the flirt.... the build up....
Click to expand...


Exactly!!!   If you start right, and take your time, you can build a heat that will burn!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I guess that is pretty normal....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very much so.
> 
> But then again, a lot of women really make the <ahem> slender build work too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can they ever be TOO big?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nevaaaaaah!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you sure?  (highly disappointed...)
> View attachment 54297
Click to expand...


  Oh yuck!  I'm blind now.  Thanks.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I guess that is pretty normal....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very much so.
> 
> But then again, a lot of women really make the <ahem> slender build work too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can they ever be TOO big?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nevaaaaaah!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you sure?  (highly disappointed...)
> View attachment 54297
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yuck!  I'm blind now.  Thanks.
Click to expand...

 
there is such a thing as too big.... if you are a normal man....


----------



## mudwhistle

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very much so.
> 
> But then again, a lot of women really make the <ahem> slender build work too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can they ever be TOO big?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nevaaaaaah!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you sure?  (highly disappointed...)
> View attachment 54297
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yuck!  I'm blind now.  Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is such a thing as too big.... if you are a normal man....
Click to expand...

Just kidding

Actually my idea of a perfect woman is big nipples and a curvaceous butt. Tits are optional.

Oh, and she's gotta be smart enough to carry a conversation.......and rides a Harley......or a horse.


----------



## WinterBorn

mudwhistle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can they ever be TOO big?
> 
> 
> 
> Nevaaaaaah!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you sure?  (highly disappointed...)
> View attachment 54297
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yuck!  I'm blind now.  Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is such a thing as too big.... if you are a normal man....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just kidding
> 
> Actually my idea of a perfect woman is big nipples and a curvaceous butt. Tits are optional.
> 
> Oh, and she's gotta be smart enough to carry a conversation.......and rides a Harley......or a horse.
Click to expand...


Good description!    Especially the part about being smart enough to carry on a conversation.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nevaaaaaah!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you sure?  (highly disappointed...)
> View attachment 54297
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yuck!  I'm blind now.  Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is such a thing as too big.... if you are a normal man....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just kidding
> 
> Actually my idea of a perfect woman is big nipples and a curvaceous butt. Tits are optional.
> 
> Oh, and she's gotta be smart enough to carry a conversation.......and rides a Harley......or a horse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good description!    Especially the part about being smart enough to carry on a conversation.
Click to expand...


Most people are smart enough to carry on a conversation, I think.  Of course, this place is another story entirely.  Lol.    I keep saying, it's websites like this that tend to attract the strangest of the strange and the craziest of the crazy.


----------



## mudwhistle

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you sure?  (highly disappointed...)
> View attachment 54297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yuck!  I'm blind now.  Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is such a thing as too big.... if you are a normal man....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just kidding
> 
> Actually my idea of a perfect woman is big nipples and a curvaceous butt. Tits are optional.
> 
> Oh, and she's gotta be smart enough to carry a conversation.......and rides a Harley......or a horse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good description!    Especially the part about being smart enough to carry on a conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people are smart enough to carry on a conversation, I think.  Of course, this place is another story entirely.  Lol.    I keep saying, it's websites like this that tend to attract the strangest of the strange and the craziest of the crazy.
Click to expand...

Alot of people are strange......but they often become even stranger when they know nobody's gonna tell everyone they know how weird they are thanks to anonymity, which allows them to be stupid without repercussions.


----------



## danielpalos

Papageorgio said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am claiming that capital does not matter when in love, if that was true I would not be married for 35 years, that is why your fallacy is wrong and based on a false premise and not truism.
> 
> 
> 
> you must mean, ceteris paribus.  since you are committing a fallacy of composition otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if you are going to start looking for fallacies of composition, you would do well to start with your own posts.  You have committed that fallacy too many times for me to even mention.   But we can start with your insistence that all the women I slept with did so because of my money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, they are your straw men and red herrings.  i Only state money is always a factor under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You openly stated that my money was the reason women slept with me.  That is not my red herring or strawman.  It is what YOU said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck getting a straight answer, he is dishonest so he won't directly answer any question. It is an old grade school game.
Click to expand...

simply appealing to ignorance isn't any better, for adults.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> we "talk" on the internet all the time.  clarity in communication is not my problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really do have an issue with reading comprehension, don't you?   My comment had nothing to do with clarity of communication.   It had to do with you calling talking to a woman "work".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You called it work, dear; i merely stated i argue with them all the time; i know wo-men are usually just full of fallacy by custom and habit.  i said i don't have to work any harder than bad boys for poon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  That is not what you said.
> 
> You said: "all you are claiming; is that it is more "work", without capital being involved.".    I merely questioned you calling it work to talk with an attractive woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes; it is what i have also said.  i already know you don't understand the capital concepts involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we are not discussing a business transaction, I am not worried about capital concepts.  These are social interactions.
Click to expand...

under our form of Capitalism; it influences every Thing.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> you must mean, ceteris paribus.  since you are committing a fallacy of composition otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you are going to start looking for fallacies of composition, you would do well to start with your own posts.  You have committed that fallacy too many times for me to even mention.   But we can start with your insistence that all the women I slept with did so because of my money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, they are your straw men and red herrings.  i Only state money is always a factor under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You openly stated that my money was the reason women slept with me.  That is not my red herring or strawman.  It is what YOU said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> capital under any form of Capitalism, dear.  that always applies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A social interaction between two people is not necessarily a capitalistic system.  In fact, it usually is not.
Click to expand...

you cannot separate capitalism from our political-economy; it is what rights in private property also accomplish.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really do have an issue with reading comprehension, don't you?   My comment had nothing to do with clarity of communication.   It had to do with you calling talking to a woman "work".
> 
> 
> 
> You called it work, dear; i merely stated i argue with them all the time; i know wo-men are usually just full of fallacy by custom and habit.  i said i don't have to work any harder than bad boys for poon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  That is not what you said.
> 
> You said: "all you are claiming; is that it is more "work", without capital being involved.".    I merely questioned you calling it work to talk with an attractive woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes; it is what i have also said.  i already know you don't understand the capital concepts involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we are not discussing a business transaction, I am not worried about capital concepts.  These are social interactions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> under our form of Capitalism; it influences every Thing.
Click to expand...


I might concede that money does influence virtually everything.   But often the influence is very, very minor.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you are going to start looking for fallacies of composition, you would do well to start with your own posts.  You have committed that fallacy too many times for me to even mention.   But we can start with your insistence that all the women I slept with did so because of my money.
> 
> 
> 
> dear, they are your straw men and red herrings.  i Only state money is always a factor under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You openly stated that my money was the reason women slept with me.  That is not my red herring or strawman.  It is what YOU said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> capital under any form of Capitalism, dear.  that always applies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A social interaction between two people is not necessarily a capitalistic system.  In fact, it usually is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you cannot separate capitalism from our political-economy; it is what rights in private property also accomplish.
Click to expand...


We are talking about two people having a personal interaction that has nothing to do with business or capitalism.  Yes, it is separate.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> You called it work, dear; i merely stated i argue with them all the time; i know wo-men are usually just full of fallacy by custom and habit.  i said i don't have to work any harder than bad boys for poon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  That is not what you said.
> 
> You said: "all you are claiming; is that it is more "work", without capital being involved.".    I merely questioned you calling it work to talk with an attractive woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes; it is what i have also said.  i already know you don't understand the capital concepts involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we are not discussing a business transaction, I am not worried about capital concepts.  These are social interactions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> under our form of Capitalism; it influences every Thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I might concede that money does influence virtually everything.   But often the influence is very, very minor.
Click to expand...

it depends; there have been studies regarding women preferring professional men over blue collar workers.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, they are your straw men and red herrings.  i Only state money is always a factor under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You openly stated that my money was the reason women slept with me.  That is not my red herring or strawman.  It is what YOU said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> capital under any form of Capitalism, dear.  that always applies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A social interaction between two people is not necessarily a capitalistic system.  In fact, it usually is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you cannot separate capitalism from our political-economy; it is what rights in private property also accomplish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about two people having a personal interaction that has nothing to do with business or capitalism.  Yes, it is separate.
Click to expand...

no, it isn't.  consider how much different your life with be with more or less income.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  That is not what you said.
> 
> You said: "all you are claiming; is that it is more "work", without capital being involved.".    I merely questioned you calling it work to talk with an attractive woman.
> 
> 
> 
> yes; it is what i have also said.  i already know you don't understand the capital concepts involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we are not discussing a business transaction, I am not worried about capital concepts.  These are social interactions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> under our form of Capitalism; it influences every Thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I might concede that money does influence virtually everything.   But often the influence is very, very minor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it depends; there have been studies regarding women preferring professional men over blue collar workers.
Click to expand...


That is simple biological imperative.  Women instinctively look for the best provider for the family.  I have no doubt that more women prefer a professional man.  But it is far from all they look for, and certainly not for all women.


danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You openly stated that my money was the reason women slept with me.  That is not my red herring or strawman.  It is what YOU said.
> 
> 
> 
> capital under any form of Capitalism, dear.  that always applies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A social interaction between two people is not necessarily a capitalistic system.  In fact, it usually is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you cannot separate capitalism from our political-economy; it is what rights in private property also accomplish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about two people having a personal interaction that has nothing to do with business or capitalism.  Yes, it is separate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, it isn't.  consider how much different your life with be with more or less income.
Click to expand...


Sure.  But we are not discussing no income.  We are discussing whether all women want a wealthy or rich guy.  It is not about the money.  That is not to say a homeless man is a candidate.  Just that money is not the reason for the connection.  That the man is self-supporting is enough.


----------



## Papageorgio

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> you must mean, ceteris paribus.  since you are committing a fallacy of composition otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you are going to start looking for fallacies of composition, you would do well to start with your own posts.  You have committed that fallacy too many times for me to even mention.   But we can start with your insistence that all the women I slept with did so because of my money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear, they are your straw men and red herrings.  i Only state money is always a factor under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You openly stated that my money was the reason women slept with me.  That is not my red herring or strawman.  It is what YOU said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck getting a straight answer, he is dishonest so he won't directly answer any question. It is an old grade school game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simply appealing to ignorance isn't any better, for adults.
Click to expand...


Let me know when you become an adult.


----------



## ChrisL

mudwhistle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yuck!  I'm blind now.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is such a thing as too big.... if you are a normal man....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just kidding
> 
> Actually my idea of a perfect woman is big nipples and a curvaceous butt. Tits are optional.
> 
> Oh, and she's gotta be smart enough to carry a conversation.......and rides a Harley......or a horse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good description!    Especially the part about being smart enough to carry on a conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people are smart enough to carry on a conversation, I think.  Of course, this place is another story entirely.  Lol.    I keep saying, it's websites like this that tend to attract the strangest of the strange and the craziest of the crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alot of people are strange......but they often become even stranger when they know nobody's gonna tell everyone they know how weird they are thanks to anonymity, which allows them to be stupid without repercussions.
Click to expand...


True.  Some of the people who are like my mother's or grandmother's age and the way they conduct themselves is kind of surprising though.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes; it is what i have also said.  i already know you don't understand the capital concepts involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since we are not discussing a business transaction, I am not worried about capital concepts.  These are social interactions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> under our form of Capitalism; it influences every Thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I might concede that money does influence virtually everything.   But often the influence is very, very minor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it depends; there have been studies regarding women preferring professional men over blue collar workers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is simple biological imperative.  Women instinctively look for the best provider for the family.  I have no doubt that more women prefer a professional man.  But it is far from all they look for, and certainly not for all women.
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> capital under any form of Capitalism, dear.  that always applies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A social interaction between two people is not necessarily a capitalistic system.  In fact, it usually is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you cannot separate capitalism from our political-economy; it is what rights in private property also accomplish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about two people having a personal interaction that has nothing to do with business or capitalism.  Yes, it is separate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, it isn't.  consider how much different your life with be with more or less income.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure.  But we are not discussing no income.  We are discussing whether all women want a wealthy or rich guy.  It is not about the money.  That is not to say a homeless man is a candidate.  Just that money is not the reason for the connection.  That the man is self-supporting is enough.
Click to expand...


I couldn't be with a guy simply because he was rich.  I would have to at LEAST like him.  I don't think I could have any kind of relationship with someone I didn't even like.  I don't know how some women can do that.  Weird.  

Anyways, I think the point is that a person (male or female) has to have SOMETHING going for them in order to get the girl or the guy.  You cannot be a complete and utter loser with nothing going for you and expect men or women to throw themselves at you!


----------



## Bonzi

mudwhistle said:


> which allows them to be stupid without repercussions


 
..... or just ones that may not bother you - but no one is every truly anonymous or safe from repercussions.  that's an illusion.....


----------



## Bonzi

I never have or did care about money.  I just want someone that is going to be real, that way I can easily filter out the shit....


----------



## mudwhistle

Bonzi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> which allows them to be stupid without repercussions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... or just ones that may not bother you - but no one is every truly anonymous or safe from repercussions.  that's an illusion.....
Click to expand...

Well, at least they won't  have to find another job, or move to another city because everyone  finds out what a weirdo they are.


----------



## Bonzi

It's funny how people are.  It's okay for you to be weird, but you want everyone else to be either:

(1) Normal; or
(2) Weird in exactly the same way you are


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> I never have or did care about money.  I just want someone that is going to be real, that way I can easily filter out the shit....



So, you would date a homeless guy?  A guy who was millions of dollars in debt?


----------



## mudwhistle

Bonzi said:


> It's funny how people are.  It's okay for you to be weird, but you want everyone else to be either:
> 
> (1) Normal; or
> (2) Weird in exactly the same way you are


Like minds.
Hatred of the same things.
Similar interests.

I always felt that women that are attracted to assholes are most comfortable with abusive relationships. Being nice to them all of the time turns them off, or makes them less attracted to you. An overly attentive Bo is the last thing they want. I believe this quality tends to make all of their relationships short lived or emotionally  draining.


----------



## ChrisL

mudwhistle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how people are.  It's okay for you to be weird, but you want everyone else to be either:
> 
> (1) Normal; or
> (2) Weird in exactly the same way you are
> 
> 
> 
> Like minds.
> Hatred of the same things.
> Similar interests.
> 
> I always felt that women that are attracted to assholes are most comfortable with abusive relationships. Being nice to them all of the time turns them off, or makes them less attracted to you. An overly attentive Bo is the last thing they want. I believe this quality tends to make all of their relationships short lived or emotionally  draining.
Click to expand...


Well, if you are going to make these kinds of statements, we need to know what an "overattentive" boyfriend would mean to you.  Of course, some people are not looking for a relationship.  Some women might choose an asshole because she simply isn't looking to get serious.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never have or did care about money.  I just want someone that is going to be real, that way I can easily filter out the shit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you would date a homeless guy?  A guy who was millions of dollars in debt?
Click to expand...

 
Probably not, but not because of the money, it would be more of a statement about his responsibility (or lack of) - personality does play a role......


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> It's funny how people are.  It's okay for you to be weird, but you want everyone else to be either:
> 
> (1) Normal; or
> (2) Weird in exactly the same way you are



No, some people are fucked up. Period.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never have or did care about money.  I just want someone that is going to be real, that way I can easily filter out the shit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you would date a homeless guy?  A guy who was millions of dollars in debt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not, but not because of the money, it would be more of a statement about his responsibility (or lack of) - personality does play a role......
Click to expand...


And usually guys with no money are not very responsible.  That is WHY they have no money.  Lol.


----------



## Bonzi

mudwhistle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how people are.  It's okay for you to be weird, but you want everyone else to be either:
> 
> (1) Normal; or
> (2) Weird in exactly the same way you are
> 
> 
> 
> Like minds.
> Hatred of the same things.
> Similar interests.
> 
> I always felt that women that are attracted to assholes are most comfortable with abusive relationships. Being nice to them all of the time turns them off, or makes them less attracted to you. An overly attentive Bo is the last thing they want. I believe this quality tends to make all of their relationships short lived or emotionally  draining.
Click to expand...

 
An overly attentive man appears pathetic.
I think it speaks to a woman's self perception.
For example, the woman thinks "I'm a loser" so if this guy thinks I'm "all that" he's a DOUBLE loser.....


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never have or did care about money.  I just want someone that is going to be real, that way I can easily filter out the shit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you would date a homeless guy?  A guy who was millions of dollars in debt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not, but not because of the money, it would be more of a statement about his responsibility (or lack of) - personality does play a role......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And usually guys with no money are not very responsible.  That is WHY they have no money.  Lol.
Click to expand...

 
Some men are underachievers.  Very witty, smart, but, just not into the climbing the corporate ladder, etc.
I could (if I were single) date someone with a minimal income if they were comfortable with who they are, and were compatible with me in other ways.....


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how people are.  It's okay for you to be weird, but you want everyone else to be either:
> 
> (1) Normal; or
> (2) Weird in exactly the same way you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, some people are fucked up. Period.
Click to expand...

 
there's always a reason.............


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never have or did care about money.  I just want someone that is going to be real, that way I can easily filter out the shit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you would date a homeless guy?  A guy who was millions of dollars in debt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not, but not because of the money, it would be more of a statement about his responsibility (or lack of) - personality does play a role......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And usually guys with no money are not very responsible.  That is WHY they have no money.  Lol.
Click to expand...

 
I can deal with certain kinds of irresponsibility.  But that's me.  I understand why most women would want a stable and responsible man... in all ways....


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how people are.  It's okay for you to be weird, but you want everyone else to be either:
> 
> (1) Normal; or
> (2) Weird in exactly the same way you are
> 
> 
> 
> Like minds.
> Hatred of the same things.
> Similar interests.
> 
> I always felt that women that are attracted to assholes are most comfortable with abusive relationships. Being nice to them all of the time turns them off, or makes them less attracted to you. An overly attentive Bo is the last thing they want. I believe this quality tends to make all of their relationships short lived or emotionally  draining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An overly attentive man appears pathetic.
> I think it speaks to a woman's self perception.
> For example, the woman thinks "I'm a loser" so if this guy thinks I'm "all that" he's a DOUBLE loser.....
Click to expand...


I guess it depends on what a person would consider to be "overly attentive."  Some women might like the attention.  Others, not so much, and I don't think that means what you say it means either.  People are different and some people don't want a "clingy" person and their freedom to come and go as they please might be something that is important.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never have or did care about money.  I just want someone that is going to be real, that way I can easily filter out the shit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you would date a homeless guy?  A guy who was millions of dollars in debt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not, but not because of the money, it would be more of a statement about his responsibility (or lack of) - personality does play a role......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And usually guys with no money are not very responsible.  That is WHY they have no money.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can deal with certain kinds of irresponsibility.  But that's me.  I understand why most women would want a stable and responsible man... in all ways....
Click to expand...


The grass is always greener until you get to know the person.  LOL.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how people are.  It's okay for you to be weird, but you want everyone else to be either:
> 
> (1) Normal; or
> (2) Weird in exactly the same way you are
> 
> 
> 
> Like minds.
> Hatred of the same things.
> Similar interests.
> 
> I always felt that women that are attracted to assholes are most comfortable with abusive relationships. Being nice to them all of the time turns them off, or makes them less attracted to you. An overly attentive Bo is the last thing they want. I believe this quality tends to make all of their relationships short lived or emotionally  draining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An overly attentive man appears pathetic.
> I think it speaks to a woman's self perception.
> For example, the woman thinks "I'm a loser" so if this guy thinks I'm "all that" he's a DOUBLE loser.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess it depends on what a person would consider to be "overly attentive."  Some women might like the attention.  Others, not so much, and I don't think that means what you say it means either.  People are different and some people don't want a "clingy" person and their freedom to come and go as they please might be something that is important.
Click to expand...

 
If you are an introvert with high need for time alone, a clingy person will not work for you.
It's all personality mesh


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never have or did care about money.  I just want someone that is going to be real, that way I can easily filter out the shit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you would date a homeless guy?  A guy who was millions of dollars in debt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not, but not because of the money, it would be more of a statement about his responsibility (or lack of) - personality does play a role......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And usually guys with no money are not very responsible.  That is WHY they have no money.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can deal with certain kinds of irresponsibility.  But that's me.  I understand why most women would want a stable and responsible man... in all ways....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The grass is always greener until you get to know the person.  LOL.
Click to expand...

 
yeah well there is that... and people that just plain don't know what the hell they want!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you would date a homeless guy?  A guy who was millions of dollars in debt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not, but not because of the money, it would be more of a statement about his responsibility (or lack of) - personality does play a role......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And usually guys with no money are not very responsible.  That is WHY they have no money.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can deal with certain kinds of irresponsibility.  But that's me.  I understand why most women would want a stable and responsible man... in all ways....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The grass is always greener until you get to know the person.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah well there is that... and people that just plain don't know what the hell they want!
Click to expand...


Maybe you're a lesbian.


----------



## ChrisL

I kid, I kid, Bonzi, but then again, there is the "BJ" thing.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not, but not because of the money, it would be more of a statement about his responsibility (or lack of) - personality does play a role......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And usually guys with no money are not very responsible.  That is WHY they have no money.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can deal with certain kinds of irresponsibility.  But that's me.  I understand why most women would want a stable and responsible man... in all ways....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The grass is always greener until you get to know the person.  LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah well there is that... and people that just plain don't know what the hell they want!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you're a lesbian.
Click to expand...

 
No, I think I'm just narcissistic


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> I kid, I kid, Bonzi, but then again, there is the "BJ" thing.


 
gross ... but the thought of eating at the Y is also very gross.....


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kid, I kid, Bonzi, but then again, there is the "BJ" thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gross ... but the thought of eating at the Y is also very gross.....
Click to expand...


I don't think it's gross at all (BJ).  Okay, maybe it's gross if it's with some stranger or if some guy whips it out and is like "suck it bitch."


----------



## Bonzi

I have an issue with putting my mouth where people go to the bathroom... what can I say
It works the other way around too....

I told you all I didn't like sex... but you didn't believe me!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> I have an issue with putting my mouth where people go to the bathroom... what can I say
> It works the other way around too....
> 
> I told you all I didn't like sex... but you didn't believe me!



Well, not ALL people enjoy performing or receiving oral sex.  You might be in the minority there, but I don't think you are "abnormal" because of that.  

I think the thrill in giving a BJ is in the psychological "naughty girl" realm.


----------



## WinterBorn

Eating at the Y has a great deal of appeal for me.   Giving a blowjob....no appeal at all.


----------



## mudwhistle

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kid, I kid, Bonzi, but then again, there is the "BJ" thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gross ... but the thought of eating at the Y is also very gross.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think it's gross at all (BJ).  Okay, maybe it's gross if it's with some stranger or if some guy whips it out and is like "suck it bitch."
Click to expand...

"Suck me beautiful" is another cool ice-breaker.

Btw, if you have to ask....you're  asking the wrong person.


----------



## danielpalos

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you are going to start looking for fallacies of composition, you would do well to start with your own posts.  You have committed that fallacy too many times for me to even mention.   But we can start with your insistence that all the women I slept with did so because of my money.
> 
> 
> 
> dear, they are your straw men and red herrings.  i Only state money is always a factor under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You openly stated that my money was the reason women slept with me.  That is not my red herring or strawman.  It is what YOU said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck getting a straight answer, he is dishonest so he won't directly answer any question. It is an old grade school game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simply appealing to ignorance isn't any better, for adults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me know when you become an adult.
Click to expand...

takes one to know one.


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> I never have or did care about money.  I just want someone that is going to be real, that way I can easily filter out the shit....


women claim that.....


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how people are.  It's okay for you to be weird, but you want everyone else to be either:
> 
> (1) Normal; or
> (2) Weird in exactly the same way you are
> 
> 
> 
> Like minds.
> Hatred of the same things.
> Similar interests.
> 
> I always felt that women that are attracted to assholes are most comfortable with abusive relationships. Being nice to them all of the time turns them off, or makes them less attracted to you. An overly attentive Bo is the last thing they want. I believe this quality tends to make all of their relationships short lived or emotionally  draining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you are going to make these kinds of statements, we need to know what an "overattentive" boyfriend would mean to you.  Of course, some people are not looking for a relationship.  Some women might choose an asshole because she simply isn't looking to get serious.
Click to expand...

guys don't choose rude women just to not be serious.


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how people are.  It's okay for you to be weird, but you want everyone else to be either:
> 
> (1) Normal; or
> (2) Weird in exactly the same way you are
> 
> 
> 
> Like minds.
> Hatred of the same things.
> Similar interests.
> 
> I always felt that women that are attracted to assholes are most comfortable with abusive relationships. Being nice to them all of the time turns them off, or makes them less attracted to you. An overly attentive Bo is the last thing they want. I believe this quality tends to make all of their relationships short lived or emotionally  draining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An overly attentive man appears pathetic.
> I think it speaks to a woman's self perception.
> For example, the woman thinks "I'm a loser" so if this guy thinks I'm "all that" he's a DOUBLE loser.....
Click to expand...

how much is that worth in the non-porn sector, dears?


----------



## mudwhistle

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kid, I kid, Bonzi, but then again, there is the "BJ" thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gross ... but the thought of eating at the Y is also very gross.....
Click to expand...

I thought it was eating at the V.


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never have or did care about money.  I just want someone that is going to be real, that way I can easily filter out the shit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you would date a homeless guy?  A guy who was millions of dollars in debt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not, but not because of the money, it would be more of a statement about his responsibility (or lack of) - personality does play a role......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And usually guys with no money are not very responsible.  That is WHY they have no money.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can deal with certain kinds of irresponsibility.  But that's me.  I understand why most women would want a stable and responsible man... in all ways....
Click to expand...

except when they go get used by all of the other ones.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never have or did care about money.  I just want someone that is going to be real, that way I can easily filter out the shit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you would date a homeless guy?  A guy who was millions of dollars in debt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not, but not because of the money, it would be more of a statement about his responsibility (or lack of) - personality does play a role......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And usually guys with no money are not very responsible.  That is WHY they have no money.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can deal with certain kinds of irresponsibility.  But that's me.  I understand why most women would want a stable and responsible man... in all ways....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except when they go get used by all of the other ones.
Click to expand...


And how many women do you suppose do that?


----------



## Papageorgio

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear, they are your straw men and red herrings.  i Only state money is always a factor under Any form of Capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You openly stated that my money was the reason women slept with me.  That is not my red herring or strawman.  It is what YOU said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck getting a straight answer, he is dishonest so he won't directly answer any question. It is an old grade school game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simply appealing to ignorance isn't any better, for adults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me know when you become an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> takes one to know one.
Click to expand...


That was a good one, that must of taken a long time to come up with that! Did your teacher help you with that one or was it your mommy?


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kid, I kid, Bonzi, but then again, there is the "BJ" thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gross ... but the thought of eating at the Y is also very gross.....
Click to expand...

don't worry; you can have all of my bj's if i can have all of your eat-outs at the y.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you would date a homeless guy?  A guy who was millions of dollars in debt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not, but not because of the money, it would be more of a statement about his responsibility (or lack of) - personality does play a role......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And usually guys with no money are not very responsible.  That is WHY they have no money.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can deal with certain kinds of irresponsibility.  But that's me.  I understand why most women would want a stable and responsible man... in all ways....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except when they go get used by all of the other ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how many women do you suppose do that?
Click to expand...

depends on whether it is fashionable or not.


----------



## danielpalos

Papageorgio said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You openly stated that my money was the reason women slept with me.  That is not my red herring or strawman.  It is what YOU said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck getting a straight answer, he is dishonest so he won't directly answer any question. It is an old grade school game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> simply appealing to ignorance isn't any better, for adults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me know when you become an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> takes one to know one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a good one, that must of taken a long time to come up with that! Did your teacher help you with that one or was it your mommy?
Click to expand...

i use my magic 8 ball.


----------



## mudwhistle

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an issue with putting my mouth where people go to the bathroom... what can I say
> It works the other way around too....
> 
> I told you all I didn't like sex... but you didn't believe me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not ALL people enjoy performing or receiving oral sex.  You might be in the minority there, but I don't think you are "abnormal" because of that.
> 
> I think the thrill in giving a BJ is in the psychological "naughty girl" realm.
Click to expand...

I'm not ashamed  to say one of the reasons  I didn't  marry a very beautiful former gf of mine was because she refused to give or receive.

Placing unreasonable boundaries on sex is selling yourself short.....and can lead to problems later on. I understand anal being a problem, but not oral.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not, but not because of the money, it would be more of a statement about his responsibility (or lack of) - personality does play a role......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And usually guys with no money are not very responsible.  That is WHY they have no money.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can deal with certain kinds of irresponsibility.  But that's me.  I understand why most women would want a stable and responsible man... in all ways....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except when they go get used by all of the other ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how many women do you suppose do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> depends on whether it is fashionable or not.
Click to expand...


Does it?


----------



## Papageorgio

danielpalos said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck getting a straight answer, he is dishonest so he won't directly answer any question. It is an old grade school game.
> 
> 
> 
> simply appealing to ignorance isn't any better, for adults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me know when you become an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> takes one to know one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a good one, that must of taken a long time to come up with that! Did your teacher help you with that one or was it your mommy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i use my magic 8 ball.
Click to expand...


That works.


----------



## WinterBorn

mudwhistle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an issue with putting my mouth where people go to the bathroom... what can I say
> It works the other way around too....
> 
> I told you all I didn't like sex... but you didn't believe me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not ALL people enjoy performing or receiving oral sex.  You might be in the minority there, but I don't think you are "abnormal" because of that.
> 
> I think the thrill in giving a BJ is in the psychological "naughty girl" realm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not ashamed  to say one of the reasons  I didn't  marry a very beautiful former gf of mine was because she refused to give or receive.
> 
> Placing unreasonable boundaries on sex is selling yourself short.....and can lead to problems later on. I understand anal being a problem, but not oral.
Click to expand...


I agree.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And usually guys with no money are not very responsible.  That is WHY they have no money.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can deal with certain kinds of irresponsibility.  But that's me.  I understand why most women would want a stable and responsible man... in all ways....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except when they go get used by all of the other ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how many women do you suppose do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> depends on whether it is fashionable or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it?
Click to expand...

yes; women are such "slaves to fashion".


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can deal with certain kinds of irresponsibility.  But that's me.  I understand why most women would want a stable and responsible man... in all ways....
> 
> 
> 
> except when they go get used by all of the other ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how many women do you suppose do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> depends on whether it is fashionable or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes; women are such "slaves to fashion".
Click to expand...


More generalities.   And as a point of fact, exhibitionism is not fashionable in the U.S.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> except when they go get used by all of the other ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how many women do you suppose do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> depends on whether it is fashionable or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes; women are such "slaves to fashion".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More generalities.   And as a point of fact, exhibitionism is not fashionable in the U.S.
Click to expand...

jumping on the bandwagon is a favorite pass time for women.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how many women do you suppose do that?
> 
> 
> 
> depends on whether it is fashionable or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes; women are such "slaves to fashion".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More generalities.   And as a point of fact, exhibitionism is not fashionable in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jumping on the bandwagon is a favorite pass time for women.
Click to expand...


More generalities without any factual source to back it up.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> depends on whether it is fashionable or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes; women are such "slaves to fashion".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More generalities.   And as a point of fact, exhibitionism is not fashionable in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jumping on the bandwagon is a favorite pass time for women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More generalities without any factual source to back it up.
Click to expand...

i have a clue and a Cause; simply by reading gender studies.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it?
> 
> 
> 
> yes; women are such "slaves to fashion".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More generalities.   And as a point of fact, exhibitionism is not fashionable in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jumping on the bandwagon is a favorite pass time for women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More generalities without any factual source to back it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have a clue and a Cause; simply by reading gender studies.
Click to expand...


And you read a gender study that said most women will jump on a bandwagon?   I'd like to see that study.


----------



## Bonzi

I think it's fun to show off and tease, with no reciprocity.

But not all women are like that.....


----------



## Bonzi

danielpalos said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never have or did care about money.  I just want someone that is going to be real, that way I can easily filter out the shit....
> 
> 
> 
> women claim that.....
Click to expand...

 
I'm different... if you haven't figured that out by now you are an idiot....


----------



## Bonzi

mudwhistle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an issue with putting my mouth where people go to the bathroom... what can I say
> It works the other way around too....
> 
> I told you all I didn't like sex... but you didn't believe me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not ALL people enjoy performing or receiving oral sex.  You might be in the minority there, but I don't think you are "abnormal" because of that.
> 
> I think the thrill in giving a BJ is in the psychological "naughty girl" realm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not ashamed  to say one of the reasons  I didn't  marry a very beautiful former gf of mine was because she refused to give or receive.
> 
> Placing unreasonable boundaries on sex is selling yourself short.....and can lead to problems later on. I understand anal being a problem, but not oral.
Click to expand...

 
We all have our needs.
I am someone that needs to be single. My husband must really love me


----------



## Bonzi

Bonzi said:


> I have an issue with putting my mouth where people go to the bathroom... what can I say
> It works the other way around too....
> 
> I told you all I didn't like sex... but you didn't believe me!


 
danielpalos  i'm flattered to get a "funny" from you!  Now, can you tell me why?


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> I think it's fun to show off and tease, with no reciprocity.
> 
> But not all women are like that.....



I've known a few, but not too many.


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an issue with putting my mouth where people go to the bathroom... what can I say
> It works the other way around too....
> 
> I told you all I didn't like sex... but you didn't believe me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not ALL people enjoy performing or receiving oral sex.  You might be in the minority there, but I don't think you are "abnormal" because of that.
> 
> I think the thrill in giving a BJ is in the psychological "naughty girl" realm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not ashamed  to say one of the reasons  I didn't  marry a very beautiful former gf of mine was because she refused to give or receive.
> 
> Placing unreasonable boundaries on sex is selling yourself short.....and can lead to problems later on. I understand anal being a problem, but not oral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all have our needs.
> I am someone that needs to be single. My husband must really love me
Click to expand...


I am curious, why do you say you need to be single?


----------



## Bonzi

WinterBorn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an issue with putting my mouth where people go to the bathroom... what can I say
> It works the other way around too....
> 
> I told you all I didn't like sex... but you didn't believe me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not ALL people enjoy performing or receiving oral sex.  You might be in the minority there, but I don't think you are "abnormal" because of that.
> 
> I think the thrill in giving a BJ is in the psychological "naughty girl" realm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not ashamed  to say one of the reasons  I didn't  marry a very beautiful former gf of mine was because she refused to give or receive.
> 
> Placing unreasonable boundaries on sex is selling yourself short.....and can lead to problems later on. I understand anal being a problem, but not oral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all have our needs.
> I am someone that needs to be single. My husband must really love me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am curious, why do you say you need to be single?
Click to expand...

 
Have you read or digested any of this thread?


----------



## mudwhistle

Bonzi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an issue with putting my mouth where people go to the bathroom... what can I say
> It works the other way around too....
> 
> I told you all I didn't like sex... but you didn't believe me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not ALL people enjoy performing or receiving oral sex.  You might be in the minority there, but I don't think you are "abnormal" because of that.
> 
> I think the thrill in giving a BJ is in the psychological "naughty girl" realm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not ashamed  to say one of the reasons  I didn't  marry a very beautiful former gf of mine was because she refused to give or receive.
> 
> Placing unreasonable boundaries on sex is selling yourself short.....and can lead to problems later on. I understand anal being a problem, but not oral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all have our needs.
> I am someone that needs to be single. My husband must really love me
Click to expand...


You need to be single?


----------



## mudwhistle

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an issue with putting my mouth where people go to the bathroom... what can I say
> It works the other way around too....
> 
> I told you all I didn't like sex... but you didn't believe me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not ALL people enjoy performing or receiving oral sex.  You might be in the minority there, but I don't think you are "abnormal" because of that.
> 
> I think the thrill in giving a BJ is in the psychological "naughty girl" realm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not ashamed  to say one of the reasons  I didn't  marry a very beautiful former gf of mine was because she refused to give or receive.
> 
> Placing unreasonable boundaries on sex is selling yourself short.....and can lead to problems later on. I understand anal being a problem, but not oral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all have our needs.
> I am someone that needs to be single. My husband must really love me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am curious, why do you say you need to be single?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read or digested any of this thread?
Click to expand...

Only the parts that concerned my posts and the replies resulting from them. Often times I don't  read every post. 

What am I missing?


----------



## Bonzi

mudwhistle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not ALL people enjoy performing or receiving oral sex.  You might be in the minority there, but I don't think you are "abnormal" because of that.
> 
> I think the thrill in giving a BJ is in the psychological "naughty girl" realm.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ashamed  to say one of the reasons  I didn't  marry a very beautiful former gf of mine was because she refused to give or receive.
> 
> Placing unreasonable boundaries on sex is selling yourself short.....and can lead to problems later on. I understand anal being a problem, but not oral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all have our needs.
> I am someone that needs to be single. My husband must really love me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am curious, why do you say you need to be single?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read or digested any of this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the parts that concerned my posts and the replies resulting from them. Often times I don't  read every post.
> 
> What am I missing?
Click to expand...

 
that was actually meant for WinterBorn who asked why I said I needed to be single......
I love hearing (reading) your posts, mudwhistle, even if you do disqualify women for not giving blowjobs.  At least your are honest, but still a prick....


----------



## Bonzi

mudwhistle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an issue with putting my mouth where people go to the bathroom... what can I say
> It works the other way around too....
> 
> I told you all I didn't like sex... but you didn't believe me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not ALL people enjoy performing or receiving oral sex.  You might be in the minority there, but I don't think you are "abnormal" because of that.
> 
> I think the thrill in giving a BJ is in the psychological "naughty girl" realm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not ashamed  to say one of the reasons  I didn't  marry a very beautiful former gf of mine was because she refused to give or receive.
> 
> Placing unreasonable boundaries on sex is selling yourself short.....and can lead to problems later on. I understand anal being a problem, but not oral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all have our needs.
> I am someone that needs to be single. My husband must really love me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to be single?
Click to expand...

 
I am just a person more suited for "singleness"......


----------



## mudwhistle

Bonzi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ashamed  to say one of the reasons  I didn't  marry a very beautiful former gf of mine was because she refused to give or receive.
> 
> Placing unreasonable boundaries on sex is selling yourself short.....and can lead to problems later on. I understand anal being a problem, but not oral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have our needs.
> I am someone that needs to be single. My husband must really love me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am curious, why do you say you need to be single?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read or digested any of this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the parts that concerned my posts and the replies resulting from them. Often times I don't  read every post.
> 
> What am I missing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was actually meant for WinterBorn who asked why I said I needed to be single......
> I love hearing our posts, mudwhistle, even if you do disqualify women for not giving blowjobs.  At least your are honest, but still a prick....
Click to expand...

A prick....sometimes....but an honest prick.

I'm also a realist.

I like you too. 

I bet you would be lots of fun on long deployments.


----------



## mudwhistle

Bonzi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an issue with putting my mouth where people go to the bathroom... what can I say
> It works the other way around too....
> 
> I told you all I didn't like sex... but you didn't believe me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not ALL people enjoy performing or receiving oral sex.  You might be in the minority there, but I don't think you are "abnormal" because of that.
> 
> I think the thrill in giving a BJ is in the psychological "naughty girl" realm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not ashamed  to say one of the reasons  I didn't  marry a very beautiful former gf of mine was because she refused to give or receive.
> 
> Placing unreasonable boundaries on sex is selling yourself short.....and can lead to problems later on. I understand anal being a problem, but not oral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all have our needs.
> I am someone that needs to be single. My husband must really love me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to be single?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just a person more suited for "singleness"......
Click to expand...

Understandable. 

You're  also trouble with a capital "T"


----------



## Bonzi

mudwhistle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not ALL people enjoy performing or receiving oral sex.  You might be in the minority there, but I don't think you are "abnormal" because of that.
> 
> I think the thrill in giving a BJ is in the psychological "naughty girl" realm.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ashamed  to say one of the reasons  I didn't  marry a very beautiful former gf of mine was because she refused to give or receive.
> 
> Placing unreasonable boundaries on sex is selling yourself short.....and can lead to problems later on. I understand anal being a problem, but not oral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all have our needs.
> I am someone that needs to be single. My husband must really love me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to be single?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just a person more suited for "singleness"......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Understandable.
> 
> You're  also trouble with a capital "T"
Click to expand...

 
thank you.....  (... and I mean that sincerely... ) it's the best compliment I have had all day.....


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> I think it's fun to show off and tease, with no reciprocity.
> 
> But not all women are like that.....


i love modern times.


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never have or did care about money.  I just want someone that is going to be real, that way I can easily filter out the shit....
> 
> 
> 
> women claim that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm different... if you haven't figured that out by now you are an idiot....
Click to expand...

the proof is in the pudding, dear.


----------



## Bonzi

danielpalos said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never have or did care about money.  I just want someone that is going to be real, that way I can easily filter out the shit....
> 
> 
> 
> women claim that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm different... if you haven't figured that out by now you are an idiot....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the proof is in the pudding, dear.
Click to expand...

 
I don't promise anything
I don't produce anything


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ashamed  to say one of the reasons  I didn't  marry a very beautiful former gf of mine was because she refused to give or receive.
> 
> Placing unreasonable boundaries on sex is selling yourself short.....and can lead to problems later on. I understand anal being a problem, but not oral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have our needs.
> I am someone that needs to be single. My husband must really love me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am curious, why do you say you need to be single?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read or digested any of this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the parts that concerned my posts and the replies resulting from them. Often times I don't  read every post.
> 
> What am I missing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was actually meant for WinterBorn who asked why I said I needed to be single......
> I love hearing (reading) your posts, mudwhistle, even if you do disqualify women for not giving blowjobs.  At least your are honest, but still a prick....
Click to expand...


Man, you are so messed up.  You should go talk to a psychiatrist and then get a divorce.  If you want to be single, that's fine.  But you are really doing your husband over bad.  He deserves better!


----------



## ChrisL

mudwhistle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all have our needs.
> I am someone that needs to be single. My husband must really love me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious, why do you say you need to be single?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read or digested any of this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the parts that concerned my posts and the replies resulting from them. Often times I don't  read every post.
> 
> What am I missing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that was actually meant for WinterBorn who asked why I said I needed to be single......
> I love hearing our posts, mudwhistle, even if you do disqualify women for not giving blowjobs.  At least your are honest, but still a prick....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A prick....sometimes....but an honest prick.
> 
> I'm also a realist.
> 
> I like you too.
> 
> I bet you would be lots of fun on long deployments.
Click to expand...


Wow.  You find that "admirable" or something?  I find it sleazy and rotten.  Only an untrustworthy and sleazy person would join a site like this and then behave in such a manner while claiming to be "married" and a "Christian."


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never have or did care about money.  I just want someone that is going to be real, that way I can easily filter out the shit....
> 
> 
> 
> women claim that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm different... if you haven't figured that out by now you are an idiot....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the proof is in the pudding, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't promise anything
> I don't produce anything
Click to expand...


Why don't you just divorce your husband if you hate him so much?  Why do you come here looking to cheat?  I mean, of course you are going to deny that, but actions speak louder than words, lady.  

What is it that you are looking for here?  Conversation?  Yeah riiiight!  Lol.  

And where is your little creeper?  He's been keeping a "low profile" eh?


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an issue with putting my mouth where people go to the bathroom... what can I say
> It works the other way around too....
> 
> I told you all I didn't like sex... but you didn't believe me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not ALL people enjoy performing or receiving oral sex.  You might be in the minority there, but I don't think you are "abnormal" because of that.
> 
> I think the thrill in giving a BJ is in the psychological "naughty girl" realm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not ashamed  to say one of the reasons  I didn't  marry a very beautiful former gf of mine was because she refused to give or receive.
> 
> Placing unreasonable boundaries on sex is selling yourself short.....and can lead to problems later on. I understand anal being a problem, but not oral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all have our needs.
> I am someone that needs to be single. My husband must really love me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am curious, why do you say you need to be single?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read or digested any of this thread?
Click to expand...


So what about it?  Do you have something you want to come out and say?  We're all waiting . . .   What do you think is going to happen if you get the attention you are seeking?  Are you going to have an affair?  An emotional affair, a physical affair?  Both?


----------



## ChrisL

And people wonder why us single people don't take "marriage" seriously?  Yeesh!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ashamed  to say one of the reasons  I didn't  marry a very beautiful former gf of mine was because she refused to give or receive.
> 
> Placing unreasonable boundaries on sex is selling yourself short.....and can lead to problems later on. I understand anal being a problem, but not oral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have our needs.
> I am someone that needs to be single. My husband must really love me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to be single?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just a person more suited for "singleness"......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Understandable.
> 
> You're  also trouble with a capital "T"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you.....  (... and I mean that sincerely... ) it's the best compliment I have had all day.....
Click to expand...


I think it means he thinks you are a whore.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> I think it's fun to show off and tease, with no reciprocity.
> 
> But not all women are like that.....



So, you say all of these things to "tease" men?  You aren't really looking to have an affair?  Tease them about what?  What exactly do you think you are "teasing" them about?


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not ALL people enjoy performing or receiving oral sex.  You might be in the minority there, but I don't think you are "abnormal" because of that.
> 
> I think the thrill in giving a BJ is in the psychological "naughty girl" realm.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ashamed  to say one of the reasons  I didn't  marry a very beautiful former gf of mine was because she refused to give or receive.
> 
> Placing unreasonable boundaries on sex is selling yourself short.....and can lead to problems later on. I understand anal being a problem, but not oral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all have our needs.
> I am someone that needs to be single. My husband must really love me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am curious, why do you say you need to be single?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read or digested any of this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what about it?  Do you have something you want to come out and say?  We're all waiting . . .   What do you think is going to happen if you get the attention you are seeking?  Are you going to have an affair?  An emotional affair, a physical affair?  Both?
Click to expand...


To be fair, I have flirted with her and she has not responded with anything inappropriate at all.  In fact, she seemed to ignore the flirty parts.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ashamed  to say one of the reasons  I didn't  marry a very beautiful former gf of mine was because she refused to give or receive.
> 
> Placing unreasonable boundaries on sex is selling yourself short.....and can lead to problems later on. I understand anal being a problem, but not oral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all have our needs.
> I am someone that needs to be single. My husband must really love me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am curious, why do you say you need to be single?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read or digested any of this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what about it?  Do you have something you want to come out and say?  We're all waiting . . .   What do you think is going to happen if you get the attention you are seeking?  Are you going to have an affair?  An emotional affair, a physical affair?  Both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair, I have flirted with her and she has not responded with anything inappropriate at all.  In fact, she seemed to ignore the flirty parts.
Click to expand...


Oh please!  If you think this type of behavior is appropriate for a married Christian woman, then . . . I don't know how I could help you.  Lol.  SOMETHING is the mattr with the woman, obviously.


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all have our needs.
> I am someone that needs to be single. My husband must really love me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious, why do you say you need to be single?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read or digested any of this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what about it?  Do you have something you want to come out and say?  We're all waiting . . .   What do you think is going to happen if you get the attention you are seeking?  Are you going to have an affair?  An emotional affair, a physical affair?  Both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair, I have flirted with her and she has not responded with anything inappropriate at all.  In fact, she seemed to ignore the flirty parts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please!  If you think this type of behavior is appropriate for a married Christian woman, then . . . I don't know how I could help you.  Lol.  SOMETHING is the mattr with the woman, obviously.
Click to expand...


Eh, it seems harmless to me.   There are a lot of people on these forums that seem to have something wrong with them.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never have or did care about money.  I just want someone that is going to be real, that way I can easily filter out the shit....
> 
> 
> 
> women claim that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm different... if you haven't figured that out by now you are an idiot....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the proof is in the pudding, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't promise anything
> I don't produce anything
Click to expand...


So . . . what is it with you?  You just like attention and you aren't really looking to have an affair?  Are you looking for an "emotional" affair.  You say you don't like sex.  When you say that, do you mean just with your husband?  You say you don't like sex, but yet you start threads about sex and about your personal issues all the time.  I wonder what your purpose for being here is?  I mean, just as a person, and after reading all of these contradictory statements, I have to wonder.  It's fucking strange as hell.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious, why do you say you need to be single?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read or digested any of this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what about it?  Do you have something you want to come out and say?  We're all waiting . . .   What do you think is going to happen if you get the attention you are seeking?  Are you going to have an affair?  An emotional affair, a physical affair?  Both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair, I have flirted with her and she has not responded with anything inappropriate at all.  In fact, she seemed to ignore the flirty parts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please!  If you think this type of behavior is appropriate for a married Christian woman, then . . . I don't know how I could help you.  Lol.  SOMETHING is the mattr with the woman, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, it seems harmless to me.   There are a lot of people on these forums that seem to have something wrong with them.
Click to expand...


I'll bet her husband would disagree with you.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious, why do you say you need to be single?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read or digested any of this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what about it?  Do you have something you want to come out and say?  We're all waiting . . .   What do you think is going to happen if you get the attention you are seeking?  Are you going to have an affair?  An emotional affair, a physical affair?  Both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair, I have flirted with her and she has not responded with anything inappropriate at all.  In fact, she seemed to ignore the flirty parts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please!  If you think this type of behavior is appropriate for a married Christian woman, then . . . I don't know how I could help you.  Lol.  SOMETHING is the mattr with the woman, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, it seems harmless to me.   There are a lot of people on these forums that seem to have something wrong with them.
Click to expand...


Affairs are not harmless.  Somebody always ends up hurt.


----------



## Bonzi

Oh - you are on my case today huh ChrisL.  That's cool. 

I have a pretty busy day at work.

I was feeling pretty honest and transparent yesterday.  I never said it would make sense to everyone .... but people are complicated.


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read or digested any of this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what about it?  Do you have something you want to come out and say?  We're all waiting . . .   What do you think is going to happen if you get the attention you are seeking?  Are you going to have an affair?  An emotional affair, a physical affair?  Both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair, I have flirted with her and she has not responded with anything inappropriate at all.  In fact, she seemed to ignore the flirty parts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please!  If you think this type of behavior is appropriate for a married Christian woman, then . . . I don't know how I could help you.  Lol.  SOMETHING is the mattr with the woman, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, it seems harmless to me.   There are a lot of people on these forums that seem to have something wrong with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll bet her husband would disagree with you.
Click to expand...


If her harmless flirting gets her in the mood for sex, I bet he would be thrilled.


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read or digested any of this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what about it?  Do you have something you want to come out and say?  We're all waiting . . .   What do you think is going to happen if you get the attention you are seeking?  Are you going to have an affair?  An emotional affair, a physical affair?  Both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair, I have flirted with her and she has not responded with anything inappropriate at all.  In fact, she seemed to ignore the flirty parts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please!  If you think this type of behavior is appropriate for a married Christian woman, then . . . I don't know how I could help you.  Lol.  SOMETHING is the mattr with the woman, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, it seems harmless to me.   There are a lot of people on these forums that seem to have something wrong with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Affairs are not harmless.  Somebody always ends up hurt.
Click to expand...


If she has an affair.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Oh - you are on my case today huh ChrisL.  That's cool.
> 
> I have a pretty busy day at work.
> 
> I was feeling pretty honest and transparent yesterday.  I never said it would make sense to everyone .... but people are complicated.



On your case?  I'm asking you some questions because after reading some of your statements, a person has to wonder!


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what about it?  Do you have something you want to come out and say?  We're all waiting . . .   What do you think is going to happen if you get the attention you are seeking?  Are you going to have an affair?  An emotional affair, a physical affair?  Both?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, I have flirted with her and she has not responded with anything inappropriate at all.  In fact, she seemed to ignore the flirty parts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please!  If you think this type of behavior is appropriate for a married Christian woman, then . . . I don't know how I could help you.  Lol.  SOMETHING is the mattr with the woman, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, it seems harmless to me.   There are a lot of people on these forums that seem to have something wrong with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll bet her husband would disagree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If her harmless flirting gets her in the mood for sex, I bet he would be thrilled.
Click to expand...


She says she doesn't like sex.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what about it?  Do you have something you want to come out and say?  We're all waiting . . .   What do you think is going to happen if you get the attention you are seeking?  Are you going to have an affair?  An emotional affair, a physical affair?  Both?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, I have flirted with her and she has not responded with anything inappropriate at all.  In fact, she seemed to ignore the flirty parts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please!  If you think this type of behavior is appropriate for a married Christian woman, then . . . I don't know how I could help you.  Lol.  SOMETHING is the mattr with the woman, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, it seems harmless to me.   There are a lot of people on these forums that seem to have something wrong with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Affairs are not harmless.  Somebody always ends up hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she has an affair.
Click to expand...


I'm asking her, not you.  She already HAS a husband, and you don't need to defend her.  She is a 51-year-old woman.


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, I have flirted with her and she has not responded with anything inappropriate at all.  In fact, she seemed to ignore the flirty parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please!  If you think this type of behavior is appropriate for a married Christian woman, then . . . I don't know how I could help you.  Lol.  SOMETHING is the mattr with the woman, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, it seems harmless to me.   There are a lot of people on these forums that seem to have something wrong with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll bet her husband would disagree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If her harmless flirting gets her in the mood for sex, I bet he would be thrilled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She says she doesn't like sex.
Click to expand...


But she also talks about the times she had great sex.  So it may just be that things have gotten stale and mundane.


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, I have flirted with her and she has not responded with anything inappropriate at all.  In fact, she seemed to ignore the flirty parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please!  If you think this type of behavior is appropriate for a married Christian woman, then . . . I don't know how I could help you.  Lol.  SOMETHING is the mattr with the woman, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, it seems harmless to me.   There are a lot of people on these forums that seem to have something wrong with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Affairs are not harmless.  Somebody always ends up hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she has an affair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm asking her, not you.  She already HAS a husband, and you don't need to defend her.  She is a 51-year-old woman.
Click to expand...


Then you should do it somewhere besides a public forum.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Oh - you are on my case today huh ChrisL.  That's cool.
> 
> I have a pretty busy day at work.
> 
> I was feeling pretty honest and transparent yesterday.  I never said it would make sense to everyone .... but people are complicated.



So, what do you mean by your contradictory statements?  You don't like sex, yet you post about it all the time.  You say you are a good married Christian woman, yet you seem to be here searching for something.  Just the attention?  Well, that's pretty sad.  Maybe if you were more sexually open to pleasing your husband, he would be more open with you and more likely to take care of your personal needs?  

Let's get to the bottom of your "complicated" issues.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please!  If you think this type of behavior is appropriate for a married Christian woman, then . . . I don't know how I could help you.  Lol.  SOMETHING is the mattr with the woman, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, it seems harmless to me.   There are a lot of people on these forums that seem to have something wrong with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Affairs are not harmless.  Somebody always ends up hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she has an affair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm asking her, not you.  She already HAS a husband, and you don't need to defend her.  She is a 51-year-old woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you should do it somewhere besides a public forum.
Click to expand...


Hello?  THAT is what a public forum is for.  If you are going to publicize all of your "issues" then expect people to ask questions.  Otherwise, why start threads or even mention it?


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please!  If you think this type of behavior is appropriate for a married Christian woman, then . . . I don't know how I could help you.  Lol.  SOMETHING is the mattr with the woman, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, it seems harmless to me.   There are a lot of people on these forums that seem to have something wrong with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Affairs are not harmless.  Somebody always ends up hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she has an affair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm asking her, not you.  She already HAS a husband, and you don't need to defend her.  She is a 51-year-old woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you should do it somewhere besides a public forum.
Click to expand...


Is something going on between you and the Bonz?    Why the "white knight" act with another women who is simply asking questions about statements she made?  Do you even KNOW this woman?  Maybe you are just one of the ones who doesn't like me and thinks I don't have the right to ask questions of people on the forum after they make statements?  I don't know but it's fucking weird, and you should probably mind your own fucking business.  

As a 51-year-old woman who volunteers this information, she is more than capable of answering questions and defending herself, I think.


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, it seems harmless to me.   There are a lot of people on these forums that seem to have something wrong with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Affairs are not harmless.  Somebody always ends up hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she has an affair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm asking her, not you.  She already HAS a husband, and you don't need to defend her.  She is a 51-year-old woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you should do it somewhere besides a public forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello?  THAT is what a public forum is for.  If you are going to publicize all of your "issues" then expect people to ask questions.  Otherwise, why start threads or even mention it?
Click to expand...


And you can expect other people to voice their opinions.  THAT is what public forums are for.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please!  If you think this type of behavior is appropriate for a married Christian woman, then . . . I don't know how I could help you.  Lol.  SOMETHING is the mattr with the woman, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, it seems harmless to me.   There are a lot of people on these forums that seem to have something wrong with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll bet her husband would disagree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If her harmless flirting gets her in the mood for sex, I bet he would be thrilled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She says she doesn't like sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But she also talks about the times she had great sex.  So it may just be that things have gotten stale and mundane.
Click to expand...


Well then she can say that, correct?  Again, I am asking HER some questions.  If I wanted your opinion, I would have addressed the posts to you.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affairs are not harmless.  Somebody always ends up hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she has an affair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm asking her, not you.  She already HAS a husband, and you don't need to defend her.  She is a 51-year-old woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you should do it somewhere besides a public forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello?  THAT is what a public forum is for.  If you are going to publicize all of your "issues" then expect people to ask questions.  Otherwise, why start threads or even mention it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you can expect other people to voice their opinions.  THAT is what public forums are for.
Click to expand...


Have I tried to prevent you from voicing your opinions anywhere ever?  You can voice your opinion, but do not tell me I cannot ask another member some pointed questions.  It's really not your business.


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, it seems harmless to me.   There are a lot of people on these forums that seem to have something wrong with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Affairs are not harmless.  Somebody always ends up hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she has an affair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm asking her, not you.  She already HAS a husband, and you don't need to defend her.  She is a 51-year-old woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you should do it somewhere besides a public forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is something going on between you and the Bonz?    Why the "white knight" act with another women who is simply asking questions about statements she made?  Do you even KNOW this woman?  Maybe you are just one of the ones who doesn't like me and thinks I don't have the right to ask questions of people on the forum after they make statements?  I don't know but it's fucking weird, and you should probably mind your own fucking business.
> 
> As a 51-year-old woman who volunteers this information, she is more than capable of answering questions and defending herself, I think.
Click to expand...


LOL!   So if I make comments in her favor, there must be something between us?   If I had stepped in and joined your side, would that mean something was between you and me?    Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## ChrisL

Well Bonzi?  What's your story?  I doubt you would be sharing all of this personal information if you didn't really want to share it.


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she has an affair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking her, not you.  She already HAS a husband, and you don't need to defend her.  She is a 51-year-old woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you should do it somewhere besides a public forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello?  THAT is what a public forum is for.  If you are going to publicize all of your "issues" then expect people to ask questions.  Otherwise, why start threads or even mention it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you can expect other people to voice their opinions.  THAT is what public forums are for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I tried to prevent you from voicing your opinions anywhere ever?  You can voice your opinion, but do not tell me I cannot ask another member some pointed questions.  It's really not your business.
Click to expand...


I don't believe I have told you not to ask anyone anything.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affairs are not harmless.  Somebody always ends up hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she has an affair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm asking her, not you.  She already HAS a husband, and you don't need to defend her.  She is a 51-year-old woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you should do it somewhere besides a public forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is something going on between you and the Bonz?    Why the "white knight" act with another women who is simply asking questions about statements she made?  Do you even KNOW this woman?  Maybe you are just one of the ones who doesn't like me and thinks I don't have the right to ask questions of people on the forum after they make statements?  I don't know but it's fucking weird, and you should probably mind your own fucking business.
> 
> As a 51-year-old woman who volunteers this information, she is more than capable of answering questions and defending herself, I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!   So if I make comments in her favor, there must be something between us?   If I had stepped in and joined your side, would that mean something was between you and me?    Don't be ridiculous.
Click to expand...


YOU are the one being ridiculous here, buddy.  I'm asking some questions of a person on an internet forum who claims to be this and that and this, and then makes all kinds of statements that would contradict those claims.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking her, not you.  She already HAS a husband, and you don't need to defend her.  She is a 51-year-old woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you should do it somewhere besides a public forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello?  THAT is what a public forum is for.  If you are going to publicize all of your "issues" then expect people to ask questions.  Otherwise, why start threads or even mention it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you can expect other people to voice their opinions.  THAT is what public forums are for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I tried to prevent you from voicing your opinions anywhere ever?  You can voice your opinion, but do not tell me I cannot ask another member some pointed questions.  It's really not your business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe I have told you not to ask anyone anything.
Click to expand...


Okay, well go away then please.  TYIA.  This has absolutely nothing to do with you.  I'm simply trying to get to the bottom of something with another forum member.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affairs are not harmless.  Somebody always ends up hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she has an affair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm asking her, not you.  She already HAS a husband, and you don't need to defend her.  She is a 51-year-old woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you should do it somewhere besides a public forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is something going on between you and the Bonz?    Why the "white knight" act with another women who is simply asking questions about statements she made?  Do you even KNOW this woman?  Maybe you are just one of the ones who doesn't like me and thinks I don't have the right to ask questions of people on the forum after they make statements?  I don't know but it's fucking weird, and you should probably mind your own fucking business.
> 
> As a 51-year-old woman who volunteers this information, she is more than capable of answering questions and defending herself, I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!   So if I make comments in her favor, there must be something between us?   If I had stepped in and joined your side, would that mean something was between you and me?    Don't be ridiculous.
Click to expand...


Why are YOU making comments in her favor?  You don't know her or know anything about her?


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affairs are not harmless.  Somebody always ends up hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she has an affair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm asking her, not you.  She already HAS a husband, and you don't need to defend her.  She is a 51-year-old woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you should do it somewhere besides a public forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is something going on between you and the Bonz?    Why the "white knight" act with another women who is simply asking questions about statements she made?  Do you even KNOW this woman?  Maybe you are just one of the ones who doesn't like me and thinks I don't have the right to ask questions of people on the forum after they make statements?  I don't know but it's fucking weird, and you should probably mind your own fucking business.
> 
> As a 51-year-old woman who volunteers this information, she is more than capable of answering questions and defending herself, I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!   So if I make comments in her favor, there must be something between us?   If I had stepped in and joined your side, would that mean something was between you and me?    Don't be ridiculous.
Click to expand...


I can take care of myself.  I don't need some strange man who knows nothing about me to "defend" me.  If I needed that, then I really have no business posting on this type of forum.


----------



## ChrisL

Pfft.  I defend myself against 5, 6, sometimes 10 people all at the same time.    No "white knight" comes to my rescue.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affairs are not harmless.  Somebody always ends up hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she has an affair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm asking her, not you.  She already HAS a husband, and you don't need to defend her.  She is a 51-year-old woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you should do it somewhere besides a public forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is something going on between you and the Bonz?    Why the "white knight" act with another women who is simply asking questions about statements she made?  Do you even KNOW this woman?  Maybe you are just one of the ones who doesn't like me and thinks I don't have the right to ask questions of people on the forum after they make statements?  I don't know but it's fucking weird, and you should probably mind your own fucking business.
> 
> As a 51-year-old woman who volunteers this information, she is more than capable of answering questions and defending herself, I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!   So if I make comments in her favor, there must be something between us?   If I had stepped in and joined your side, would that mean something was between you and me?    Don't be ridiculous.
Click to expand...


What kind of person, joins a forum, makes such statements and then allows strangers to find her (or his) battles, or even answer all of the questions posed to that person?  Goodness.  It's fucking weird.


----------



## ChrisL

So, Bonzi, did you ever think that perhaps your husband would be MUCH more attentive to your needs if you attended to HIS needs once in a while?  Instead of running around here, telling us how "selfish" you are, and flirting shamelessly with other men, all the while claiming to be a good Christian person?  This is just one reason WHY you cannot buy all the religious garbage people spew.  If they believed HALF of the crap they spew, they would not behave or conduct themselves in the manner in which they do . . . 

If it was me, I would be EMBARRASSED if my husband or children read my posts.


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she has an affair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking her, not you.  She already HAS a husband, and you don't need to defend her.  She is a 51-year-old woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you should do it somewhere besides a public forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is something going on between you and the Bonz?    Why the "white knight" act with another women who is simply asking questions about statements she made?  Do you even KNOW this woman?  Maybe you are just one of the ones who doesn't like me and thinks I don't have the right to ask questions of people on the forum after they make statements?  I don't know but it's fucking weird, and you should probably mind your own fucking business.
> 
> As a 51-year-old woman who volunteers this information, she is more than capable of answering questions and defending herself, I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!   So if I make comments in her favor, there must be something between us?   If I had stepped in and joined your side, would that mean something was between you and me?    Don't be ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of person, joins a forum, makes such statements and then allows strangers to find her (or his) battles, or even answer all of the questions posed to that person?  Goodness.  It's fucking weird.
Click to expand...


I am not fighting her battles.   I don't know where you got that.  I expressed my opinion of events on these forums.

And speaking of none of my business, why is her behavior any of your business?   You make it sound as though you are on some Quest for Truth, when you are simply singling out someone who's behavior does not match yours.


----------



## ChrisL

A married Christian (probably grandmother) running around message boards behaving like that.  Good grief!    What is the world coming to?


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking her, not you.  She already HAS a husband, and you don't need to defend her.  She is a 51-year-old woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you should do it somewhere besides a public forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is something going on between you and the Bonz?    Why the "white knight" act with another women who is simply asking questions about statements she made?  Do you even KNOW this woman?  Maybe you are just one of the ones who doesn't like me and thinks I don't have the right to ask questions of people on the forum after they make statements?  I don't know but it's fucking weird, and you should probably mind your own fucking business.
> 
> As a 51-year-old woman who volunteers this information, she is more than capable of answering questions and defending herself, I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!   So if I make comments in her favor, there must be something between us?   If I had stepped in and joined your side, would that mean something was between you and me?    Don't be ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of person, joins a forum, makes such statements and then allows strangers to find her (or his) battles, or even answer all of the questions posed to that person?  Goodness.  It's fucking weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not fighting her battles.   I don't know where you got that.  I expressed my opinion of events on these forums.
> 
> And speaking of none of my business, why is her behavior any of your business?   You make it sound as though you are on some Quest for Truth, when you are simply singling out someone who's behavior does not match yours.
Click to expand...


I am on a quest for truth.  Her behavior is very perplexing to me.  I would like an explanation for all of the contradictions.  I mean, if you don't want people questioning you, then don't make such personal statements and threads.  When you start threads asking what men what and why this and why that, then you are going to get some responses, questions, comments.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking her, not you.  She already HAS a husband, and you don't need to defend her.  She is a 51-year-old woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you should do it somewhere besides a public forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is something going on between you and the Bonz?    Why the "white knight" act with another women who is simply asking questions about statements she made?  Do you even KNOW this woman?  Maybe you are just one of the ones who doesn't like me and thinks I don't have the right to ask questions of people on the forum after they make statements?  I don't know but it's fucking weird, and you should probably mind your own fucking business.
> 
> As a 51-year-old woman who volunteers this information, she is more than capable of answering questions and defending herself, I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!   So if I make comments in her favor, there must be something between us?   If I had stepped in and joined your side, would that mean something was between you and me?    Don't be ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of person, joins a forum, makes such statements and then allows strangers to find her (or his) battles, or even answer all of the questions posed to that person?  Goodness.  It's fucking weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not fighting her battles.   I don't know where you got that.  I expressed my opinion of events on these forums.
> 
> And speaking of none of my business, why is her behavior any of your business?   You make it sound as though you are on some Quest for Truth, when you are simply singling out someone who's behavior does not match yours.
Click to expand...


Also, most of the time, I like Bonzi.  I notice she goes off the deep end quite a bit of the time, and I am a little concerned.  She seems to be on a "self destructive" path.


----------



## Bonzi

Interesting exchange... anyway....

No, I am not looking for an affair.
I talk about sex because it's fun, funny and interesting.  Something may people enjoy talking about either seriously or in jest, and I like the interaction on the board with others.  Many people are quite honest (which I love) and many people are quite humorous (which I also love) .....

I just like it - why?  I don't really have any deep thought out psychoanalysis of why I enjoy being on here talking about sex, relationships, philosophies on life, and to some extent movies and music -

I find just being free to say what I feel like saying is nice.  To me, what is said and goes on here is not to be taken all that seriously.... but, it is enjoyable and I enjoy many people and what they have to say - including you ChrisL.


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you should do it somewhere besides a public forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is something going on between you and the Bonz?    Why the "white knight" act with another women who is simply asking questions about statements she made?  Do you even KNOW this woman?  Maybe you are just one of the ones who doesn't like me and thinks I don't have the right to ask questions of people on the forum after they make statements?  I don't know but it's fucking weird, and you should probably mind your own fucking business.
> 
> As a 51-year-old woman who volunteers this information, she is more than capable of answering questions and defending herself, I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!   So if I make comments in her favor, there must be something between us?   If I had stepped in and joined your side, would that mean something was between you and me?    Don't be ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of person, joins a forum, makes such statements and then allows strangers to find her (or his) battles, or even answer all of the questions posed to that person?  Goodness.  It's fucking weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not fighting her battles.   I don't know where you got that.  I expressed my opinion of events on these forums.
> 
> And speaking of none of my business, why is her behavior any of your business?   You make it sound as though you are on some Quest for Truth, when you are simply singling out someone who's behavior does not match yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, most of the time, I like Bonzi.  I notice she goes off the deep end quite a bit of the time, and I am a little concerned.  She seems to be on a "self destructive" path.
Click to expand...


Now you are concerned for her well-being?  LMAO!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Interesting exchange... anyway....
> 
> No, I am not looking for an affair.
> I talk about sex because it's fun, funny and interesting.  Something may people enjoy talking about either seriously or in jest, and I like the interaction on the board with others.  Many people are quite honest (which I love) and many people are quite humorous (which I also love) .....



But that is not all you do.  YOU make personal comments about your dissatisfaction and give the implications to men that you are "looking" for something.  Don't be coy with me.  I'm not stupid.  



> I just like it - why?  I don't really have any deep thought out psychoanalysis of why I enjoy being on here talking about sex, relationships, philosophies on life, and to some extent movies and music -



If that was all you did, I wouldn't be curious at all.  Look how upset you got about BJs the other day??  Don't try to play me.  I'm not stupid.  



> I find just being free to say what I feel like saying is nice.  To me, what is said and goes on here is not to be taken all that seriously.... but, it is enjoyable and I enjoy many people and what they have to say - including you ChrisL.



Oh come on!  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is something going on between you and the Bonz?    Why the "white knight" act with another women who is simply asking questions about statements she made?  Do you even KNOW this woman?  Maybe you are just one of the ones who doesn't like me and thinks I don't have the right to ask questions of people on the forum after they make statements?  I don't know but it's fucking weird, and you should probably mind your own fucking business.
> 
> As a 51-year-old woman who volunteers this information, she is more than capable of answering questions and defending herself, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!   So if I make comments in her favor, there must be something between us?   If I had stepped in and joined your side, would that mean something was between you and me?    Don't be ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of person, joins a forum, makes such statements and then allows strangers to find her (or his) battles, or even answer all of the questions posed to that person?  Goodness.  It's fucking weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not fighting her battles.   I don't know where you got that.  I expressed my opinion of events on these forums.
> 
> And speaking of none of my business, why is her behavior any of your business?   You make it sound as though you are on some Quest for Truth, when you are simply singling out someone who's behavior does not match yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, most of the time, I like Bonzi.  I notice she goes off the deep end quite a bit of the time, and I am a little concerned.  She seems to be on a "self destructive" path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are concerned for her well-being?  LMAO!
Click to expand...


Sure I am.  If her talk is serious (which she claims it is not - I don't know though), then that is very self-destructive behavior.  Don't you agree?  I think she seems like a fairly nice person, just confused or unhappy.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is something going on between you and the Bonz?    Why the "white knight" act with another women who is simply asking questions about statements she made?  Do you even KNOW this woman?  Maybe you are just one of the ones who doesn't like me and thinks I don't have the right to ask questions of people on the forum after they make statements?  I don't know but it's fucking weird, and you should probably mind your own fucking business.
> 
> As a 51-year-old woman who volunteers this information, she is more than capable of answering questions and defending herself, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!   So if I make comments in her favor, there must be something between us?   If I had stepped in and joined your side, would that mean something was between you and me?    Don't be ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of person, joins a forum, makes such statements and then allows strangers to find her (or his) battles, or even answer all of the questions posed to that person?  Goodness.  It's fucking weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not fighting her battles.   I don't know where you got that.  I expressed my opinion of events on these forums.
> 
> And speaking of none of my business, why is her behavior any of your business?   You make it sound as though you are on some Quest for Truth, when you are simply singling out someone who's behavior does not match yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, most of the time, I like Bonzi.  I notice she goes off the deep end quite a bit of the time, and I am a little concerned.  She seems to be on a "self destructive" path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are concerned for her well-being?  LMAO!
Click to expand...


If you know a person is thinking of doing something self destructive, do you try to talk them out of it?  Because really, a married person coming onto a site like this to seek out affairs is NOT going to have a happy ending in all likelihood.  I think the goal would be to try to find out what the problem really is and try to solve it, like an adult.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is something going on between you and the Bonz?    Why the "white knight" act with another women who is simply asking questions about statements she made?  Do you even KNOW this woman?  Maybe you are just one of the ones who doesn't like me and thinks I don't have the right to ask questions of people on the forum after they make statements?  I don't know but it's fucking weird, and you should probably mind your own fucking business.
> 
> As a 51-year-old woman who volunteers this information, she is more than capable of answering questions and defending herself, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!   So if I make comments in her favor, there must be something between us?   If I had stepped in and joined your side, would that mean something was between you and me?    Don't be ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of person, joins a forum, makes such statements and then allows strangers to find her (or his) battles, or even answer all of the questions posed to that person?  Goodness.  It's fucking weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not fighting her battles.   I don't know where you got that.  I expressed my opinion of events on these forums.
> 
> And speaking of none of my business, why is her behavior any of your business?   You make it sound as though you are on some Quest for Truth, when you are simply singling out someone who's behavior does not match yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, most of the time, I like Bonzi.  I notice she goes off the deep end quite a bit of the time, and I am a little concerned.  She seems to be on a "self destructive" path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are concerned for her well-being?  LMAO!
Click to expand...


And obviously, a person who seems so preoccupied with such things is crying out for help.  The people who would want to involve themselves in a "relationship" of any kind with a married person (other than strictly platonic friendship) are not people who really care about that person either.  They are using that person's vulnerability and usually have ulterior motives, like, as Daniel would say, "sex for free in these modern times."  

I find cheating on your spouse to be a despicable thing.  If you are unhappy, you work on it, or you get a divorce.  Cheating breaks up families and hurts families.  So there.


----------



## Bonzi

Well I am not looking for an affair so - but you don't believe that so not sure there is much more to say!

Maybe WinterBorn or someone else is interesting in discussing why I'm here and say what I say.... I've pretty much said all I have to say on the subject....


----------



## ChrisL

Also, FYI, there is a fine line(maybe not SO fine) between "flirting" and "inappropriate behavior."


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Well I am not looking for an affair so - but you don't believe that so not sure there is much more to say!
> 
> Maybe WinterBorn or someone else is interesting in discussing why I'm here and say what I say.... I've pretty much said all I have to say on the subject....



Well, you've pretty much almost as much as came out and said so on a few occasions now, so what is THAT all about?  You just like to have the guys clamoring up to you because they think you're looking?  I don't get it.  The only thing I can see is that you are lacking that kind of "attention" at home, and that is pretty sad.  You deserve to be happy too.  If you are looking for that here, I am telling you that this is the WRONG place.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Personally, as a single person, I am totally turned off to flirting here.  I'm a single person and I get accused of being this and that all the time for flirting, and I don't and have never said HALF of the things that the Bonz has said!  Good grief!


----------



## mudwhistle

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never have or did care about money.  I just want someone that is going to be real, that way I can easily filter out the shit....
> 
> 
> 
> women claim that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm different... if you haven't figured that out by now you are an idiot....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the proof is in the pudding, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't promise anything
> I don't produce anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you just divorce your husband if you hate him so much?  Why do you come here looking to cheat?  I mean, of course you are going to deny that, but actions speak louder than words, lady.
> 
> What is it that you are looking for here?  Conversation?  Yeah riiiight!  Lol.
> 
> And where is your little creeper?  He's been keeping a "low profile" eh?
Click to expand...

I don't think she wants to cheat. She just likes flirting. Exchanging playful banter. No sex......just talk. 
I can understand and respect that.


----------



## mudwhistle

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all have our needs.
> I am someone that needs to be single. My husband must really love me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to be single?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just a person more suited for "singleness"......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Understandable.
> 
> You're  also trouble with a capital "T"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you.....  (... and I mean that sincerely... ) it's the best compliment I have had all day.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it means he thinks you are a whore.
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## ChrisL

mudwhistle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> women claim that.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm different... if you haven't figured that out by now you are an idiot....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the proof is in the pudding, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't promise anything
> I don't produce anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you just divorce your husband if you hate him so much?  Why do you come here looking to cheat?  I mean, of course you are going to deny that, but actions speak louder than words, lady.
> 
> What is it that you are looking for here?  Conversation?  Yeah riiiight!  Lol.
> 
> And where is your little creeper?  He's been keeping a "low profile" eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think she wants to cheat. She just likes flirting. Exchanging playful banter. No sex......just talk.
> I can understand and respect that.
Click to expand...


Come on!


----------



## mudwhistle

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all have our needs.
> I am someone that needs to be single. My husband must really love me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious, why do you say you need to be single?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read or digested any of this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what about it?  Do you have something you want to come out and say?  We're all waiting . . .   What do you think is going to happen if you get the attention you are seeking?  Are you going to have an affair?  An emotional affair, a physical affair?  Both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair, I have flirted with her and she has not responded with anything inappropriate at all.  In fact, she seemed to ignore the flirty parts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please!  If you think this type of behavior is appropriate for a married Christian woman, then . . . I don't know how I could help you.  Lol.  SOMETHING is the mattr with the woman, obviously.
Click to expand...




ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, I have flirted with her and she has not responded with anything inappropriate at all.  In fact, she seemed to ignore the flirty parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please!  If you think this type of behavior is appropriate for a married Christian woman, then . . . I don't know how I could help you.  Lol.  SOMETHING is the mattr with the woman, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, it seems harmless to me.   There are a lot of people on these forums that seem to have something wrong with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll bet her husband would disagree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If her harmless flirting gets her in the mood for sex, I bet he would be thrilled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She says she doesn't like sex.
Click to expand...

Yes, another way of saying there is no chance for anyone to get anything other than conversation from her.


----------



## ChrisL

mudwhistle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to be single?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just a person more suited for "singleness"......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Understandable.
> 
> You're  also trouble with a capital "T"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you.....  (... and I mean that sincerely... ) it's the best compliment I have had all day.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it means he thinks you are a whore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
Click to expand...


Seriously?  So what if your wife did this online with strange men?  Okay with you?  I have to say, I've never been with a guy that would have been "okay" with that.


----------



## ChrisL

mudwhistle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious, why do you say you need to be single?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read or digested any of this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what about it?  Do you have something you want to come out and say?  We're all waiting . . .   What do you think is going to happen if you get the attention you are seeking?  Are you going to have an affair?  An emotional affair, a physical affair?  Both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair, I have flirted with her and she has not responded with anything inappropriate at all.  In fact, she seemed to ignore the flirty parts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please!  If you think this type of behavior is appropriate for a married Christian woman, then . . . I don't know how I could help you.  Lol.  SOMETHING is the mattr with the woman, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please!  If you think this type of behavior is appropriate for a married Christian woman, then . . . I don't know how I could help you.  Lol.  SOMETHING is the mattr with the woman, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, it seems harmless to me.   There are a lot of people on these forums that seem to have something wrong with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll bet her husband would disagree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If her harmless flirting gets her in the mood for sex, I bet he would be thrilled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She says she doesn't like sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, another way of saying there is no chance for anyone to get anything other than conversation from her.
Click to expand...


Come on!  Are men just stupid?  

Affairs | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## mudwhistle

ChrisL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm different... if you haven't figured that out by now you are an idiot....
> 
> 
> 
> the proof is in the pudding, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't promise anything
> I don't produce anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you just divorce your husband if you hate him so much?  Why do you come here looking to cheat?  I mean, of course you are going to deny that, but actions speak louder than words, lady.
> 
> What is it that you are looking for here?  Conversation?  Yeah riiiight!  Lol.
> 
> And where is your little creeper?  He's been keeping a "low profile" eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think she wants to cheat. She just likes flirting. Exchanging playful banter. No sex......just talk.
> I can understand and respect that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on!
Click to expand...

I think one of the problems with men relating with women is the assumption that the man just wants to stick his pickle into anything that walks....and the assumption that talking about taboo subjects is an invitation.


----------



## ChrisL

mudwhistle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> the proof is in the pudding, dear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't promise anything
> I don't produce anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you just divorce your husband if you hate him so much?  Why do you come here looking to cheat?  I mean, of course you are going to deny that, but actions speak louder than words, lady.
> 
> What is it that you are looking for here?  Conversation?  Yeah riiiight!  Lol.
> 
> And where is your little creeper?  He's been keeping a "low profile" eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think she wants to cheat. She just likes flirting. Exchanging playful banter. No sex......just talk.
> I can understand and respect that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think one of the problems with men relating with women is the assumption that the man just wants to stick his pickle into anything that walks....and the assumption that talking about taboo subjects is an invitation.
Click to expand...


Romance | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## mudwhistle

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!   So if I make comments in her favor, there must be something between us?   If I had stepped in and joined your side, would that mean something was between you and me?    Don't be ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of person, joins a forum, makes such statements and then allows strangers to find her (or his) battles, or even answer all of the questions posed to that person?  Goodness.  It's fucking weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not fighting her battles.   I don't know where you got that.  I expressed my opinion of events on these forums.
> 
> And speaking of none of my business, why is her behavior any of your business?   You make it sound as though you are on some Quest for Truth, when you are simply singling out someone who's behavior does not match yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, most of the time, I like Bonzi.  I notice she goes off the deep end quite a bit of the time, and I am a little concerned.  She seems to be on a "self destructive" path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are concerned for her well-being?  LMAO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And obviously, a person who seems so preoccupied with such things is crying out for help.  The people who would want to involve themselves in a "relationship" of any kind with a married person (other than strictly platonic friendship) are not people who really care about that person either.  They are using that person's vulnerability and usually have ulterior motives, like, as Daniel would say, "sex for free in these modern times."
> 
> I find cheating on your spouse to be a despicable thing.  If you are unhappy, you work on it, or you get a divorce.  Cheating breaks up families and hurts families.  So there.
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing. But I try not to be judgmental. 

And I don't think there's anything I've said on this thread to be ashamed of. You just assumed intentions that don't exist because of some preconceived notion.


----------



## ChrisL

Men Who Don't Care about Big Boob ONLY | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Women Cheating vs. Men Cheating | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

What Kind of "Partner" Are You? | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Are You Bored In Your Marriage....? | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Dating and Honesty | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Can It Ever Be TOO Wet? | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## mudwhistle

ChrisL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am just a person more suited for "singleness"......
> 
> 
> 
> Understandable.
> 
> You're  also trouble with a capital "T"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you.....  (... and I mean that sincerely... ) it's the best compliment I have had all day.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it means he thinks you are a whore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?  So what if your wife did this online with strange men?  Okay with you?  I have to say, I've never been with a guy that would have been "okay" with that.
Click to expand...

Did what?
What are you implying?


----------



## mudwhistle

ChrisL said:


> Men Who Don't Care about Big Boob ONLY | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Women Cheating vs. Men Cheating | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> What Kind of "Partner" Are You? | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Are You Bored In Your Marriage....? | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Dating and Honesty | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Can It Ever Be TOO Wet? | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


Excuse me.....but are you a member of the morality patrol on USMB?

Is it your job to police this forum and censor what is discussed here now? The USMB Taliban here to institute Sharia Law?


----------



## ChrisL

Cripes, if I had started some of those threads, the "ladies" would have burned me at the stake by now!  And I'm SINGLE!


----------



## ChrisL

mudwhistle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Understandable.
> 
> You're  also trouble with a capital "T"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you.....  (... and I mean that sincerely... ) it's the best compliment I have had all day.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it means he thinks you are a whore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?  So what if your wife did this online with strange men?  Okay with you?  I have to say, I've never been with a guy that would have been "okay" with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did what?
> What are you implying?
Click to expand...


Flirted online and started such threads, of course!  I'm not implying anything.  I'm asking a question.  I've never been with a guy who would be okay with me doing that, so when other guys say that this would be "okay" with them if their own SO/wives did it, I'm not buying it!


----------



## ChrisL

mudwhistle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men Who Don't Care about Big Boob ONLY | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Women Cheating vs. Men Cheating | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> What Kind of "Partner" Are You? | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Are You Bored In Your Marriage....? | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Dating and Honesty | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Can It Ever Be TOO Wet? | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me.....but are you a member of the morality patrol on USMB?
> 
> Is it your job to police this forum and censor what is discussed here now? The USMB Taliban here to institute Sharia Law?
Click to expand...


I'm simply asking Bonzi if she is here looking for an affair.  I don't think it's out of line, considering *ahem* some of the many, many, many threads.   

Sorry if you find it offensive, but I'm going to ask if I'm curious.


----------



## mudwhistle

BTW; A whore is someone who fucks everyone.
A bitch is someone who fucks everyone but you.

Bonzi appears to be neither.


----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


> Men Who Don't Care about Big Boob ONLY | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Women Cheating vs. Men Cheating | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> What Kind of "Partner" Are You? | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Are You Bored In Your Marriage....? | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Dating and Honesty | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Can It Ever Be TOO Wet? | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



^^^

That's only a small sampling, BTW.  Now, I don't think it is weird that I would wonder and ask.  It should be expected when you claim to be a married Christian and start such threads.


----------



## ChrisL

mudwhistle said:


> BTW; A whore is someone who fucks everyone.
> A bitch is someone who fucks everyone but you.
> 
> Bonzi appears to be neither.



How would you know?  I would say the threads indicate otherwise.


----------



## ChrisL

I wonder what the reaction would be if I started using an avatar of myself in my panties and posting about sex all the time?    Lol.


----------



## mudwhistle

ChrisL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you.....  (... and I mean that sincerely... ) it's the best compliment I have had all day.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it means he thinks you are a whore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?  So what if your wife did this online with strange men?  Okay with you?  I have to say, I've never been with a guy that would have been "okay" with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did what?
> What are you implying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Flirted online and started such threads, of course!  I'm not implying anything.  I'm asking a question.  I've never been with a guy who would be okay with me doing that, so when other guys say that this would be "okay" with them if their own SO/wives did it, I'm not buying it!
Click to expand...

I can understand that. I wish you wouldn't be so judgmental.

Some people are very possessive. Some women wouldn't even stand for a husband that looks at porn. As if the thought of their SO lusting over someone else is a betrayal. Perhaps.

I think there is a difference between lust and love. When you get older and the hormones no-longer control your actions, lust is worthless, and not all that important. Love and respect is something that can last for the rest of your life.


----------



## mudwhistle

ChrisL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW; A whore is someone who fucks everyone.
> A bitch is someone who fucks everyone but you.
> 
> Bonzi appears to be neither.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  I would say the threads indicate otherwise.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't know......and I'm open-minded enough not to assume the worst. 

I'm not here to get a date.


----------



## mudwhistle

ChrisL said:


> I wonder what the reaction would be if I started using an avatar of myself in my panties and posting about sex all the time?    Lol.


Knock yourself out.


ChrisL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men Who Don't Care about Big Boob ONLY | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Women Cheating vs. Men Cheating | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> What Kind of "Partner" Are You? | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Are You Bored In Your Marriage....? | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Dating and Honesty | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Can It Ever Be TOO Wet? | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me.....but are you a member of the morality patrol on USMB?
> 
> Is it your job to police this forum and censor what is discussed here now? The USMB Taliban here to institute Sharia Law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm simply asking Bonzi if she is here looking for an affair.  I don't think it's out of line, considering *ahem* some of the many, many, many threads.
> 
> Sorry if you find it offensive, but I'm going to ask if I'm curious.
Click to expand...

I don't find it offensive. Not at all. 

I like to take people at their word and not think evil of others.

If they prove to be dishonest, then I take everything they say with a grain of salt.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

It would be a really-really inefficient and unproductive place to get a date.
I don't think there are too many people who are willing to fly across country to hook up.


----------



## ChrisL

mudwhistle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW; A whore is someone who fucks everyone.
> A bitch is someone who fucks everyone but you.
> 
> Bonzi appears to be neither.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  I would say the threads indicate otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know......and I'm open-minded enough not to assume the worst.
> 
> I'm not here to get a date.
Click to expand...


So, I'm the ONLY one who thinks it's strange that a person who claims to be a MARRIED CHRISTIAN would go online and start such threads and make such comments?  I disagree then.  I find it very, very interesting indeed.  A complete contradiction, I would say.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

4...3...2..


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> It would be a really-really inefficient and unproductive place to get a date.
> I don't think there are too many people who are willing to fly across country to hook up.



Plenty of people will do just that.  Online relationships also can happen when you do not actually meet face to face.  There is Skype and other such programs where you can communicate face-to-face.  Not making any accusations here, just an FYI.  Online relationships are actually quite common nowadays though.


----------



## mudwhistle

ChrisL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW; A whore is someone who fucks everyone.
> A bitch is someone who fucks everyone but you.
> 
> Bonzi appears to be neither.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  I would say the threads indicate otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know......and I'm open-minded enough not to assume the worst.
> 
> I'm not here to get a date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I'm the ONLY one who thinks it's strange that a person who claims to be a MARRIED CHRISTIAN would go online and start such threads and make such comments?  I disagree then.  I find it very, very interesting indeed.  A complete contradiction, I would say.
Click to expand...

I'm sure you're not the only person. 
I was thinking similarly, but I'm not so rude to mention it. I figure that this is a place for exchanging ideas, not telling people how to live or telling them how to act or telling them how to think.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> It would be a really-really inefficient and unproductive place to get a date.
> I don't think there are too many people who are willing to fly across country to hook up.



Okay, well, IMO, the poster is either starved for male attention or is looking for something.  Either way, being a self-professed married Christian who has the gall to preach to others about what is "right" and what is "good", that is pretty sad, and she needs to work on her problems instead of seeking out the solution from a bunch of strangers online is my opinion.  THAT is also really inefficient and unproductive in most cases.


----------



## ChrisL

mudwhistle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW; A whore is someone who fucks everyone.
> A bitch is someone who fucks everyone but you.
> 
> Bonzi appears to be neither.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  I would say the threads indicate otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know......and I'm open-minded enough not to assume the worst.
> 
> I'm not here to get a date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I'm the ONLY one who thinks it's strange that a person who claims to be a MARRIED CHRISTIAN would go online and start such threads and make such comments?  I disagree then.  I find it very, very interesting indeed.  A complete contradiction, I would say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you're not the only person.
> I was thinking similarly, but I'm not so rude to mention it. I figure that this is a place for exchanging ideas, not telling people how to live or telling them how to act or telling them how to think.
Click to expand...


Well, I'm going to speak my mind here.  That is what this place is about too.  I'm sure you've expressed your opinions on particular posters, amirite?  

I don't mind being the rude bitch.  What difference does it make?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a really-really inefficient and unproductive place to get a date.
> I don't think there are too many people who are willing to fly across country to hook up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of people will do just that.  Online relationships also can happen when you do not actually meet face to face.  There is Skype and other such programs where you can communicate face-to-face.  Not making any accusations here, just an FYI.  Online relationships are actually quite common nowadays though.
Click to expand...


Oh I know...I would think that would be frustrating and unfulfilling. 
It might be fun for awhile, but if you really did start falling for the person...which is quite likely I would think, then it can only end badly and hurt feelings.


----------



## mudwhistle

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a really-really inefficient and unproductive place to get a date.
> I don't think there are too many people who are willing to fly across country to hook up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, well, IMO, the poster is either starved for male attention or is looking for something.  Either way, being a self-professed married Christian who has the gall to preach to others about what is "right" and what is "good", that is pretty sad, and she needs to work on her problems instead of seeking out the solution from a bunch of strangers online is my opinion.  THAT is also really inefficient and unproductive in most cases.
Click to expand...

So you want everyone to act a specific way?

Good to know. 

I think we're all adults and this is supposed to be a free country.


----------



## ChrisL

mudwhistle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a really-really inefficient and unproductive place to get a date.
> I don't think there are too many people who are willing to fly across country to hook up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, well, IMO, the poster is either starved for male attention or is looking for something.  Either way, being a self-professed married Christian who has the gall to preach to others about what is "right" and what is "good", that is pretty sad, and she needs to work on her problems instead of seeking out the solution from a bunch of strangers online is my opinion.  THAT is also really inefficient and unproductive in most cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you want everyone to act a specific way?
> 
> Good to know.
> 
> I think we're all adults and this is supposed to be a free country.
Click to expand...


No, I asked Bonzi some questions.  And yes, this IS a free country.


----------



## mudwhistle

ChrisL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW; A whore is someone who fucks everyone.
> A bitch is someone who fucks everyone but you.
> 
> Bonzi appears to be neither.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  I would say the threads indicate otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't know......and I'm open-minded enough not to assume the worst.
> 
> I'm not here to get a date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I'm the ONLY one who thinks it's strange that a person who claims to be a MARRIED CHRISTIAN would go online and start such threads and make such comments?  I disagree then.  I find it very, very interesting indeed.  A complete contradiction, I would say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you're not the only person.
> I was thinking similarly, but I'm not so rude to mention it. I figure that this is a place for exchanging ideas, not telling people how to live or telling them how to act or telling them how to think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm going to speak my mind here.  That is what this place is about too.  I'm sure you've expressed your opinions on particular posters, amirite?
> 
> I don't mind being the rude bitch.  What difference does it make?
Click to expand...

I figure if anyone gets tired of you speaking your mind, they always have the ignore button.


----------



## ChrisL

mudwhistle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  I would say the threads indicate otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't know......and I'm open-minded enough not to assume the worst.
> 
> I'm not here to get a date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I'm the ONLY one who thinks it's strange that a person who claims to be a MARRIED CHRISTIAN would go online and start such threads and make such comments?  I disagree then.  I find it very, very interesting indeed.  A complete contradiction, I would say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you're not the only person.
> I was thinking similarly, but I'm not so rude to mention it. I figure that this is a place for exchanging ideas, not telling people how to live or telling them how to act or telling them how to think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm going to speak my mind here.  That is what this place is about too.  I'm sure you've expressed your opinions on particular posters, amirite?
> 
> I don't mind being the rude bitch.  What difference does it make?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figure if anyone gets tired of you speaking their mind, they always have the ignore button.
Click to expand...


Come on!  Stop being foolish.    Sorry for pointing out the obvious.


----------



## ChrisL

mudwhistle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?  I would say the threads indicate otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't know......and I'm open-minded enough not to assume the worst.
> 
> I'm not here to get a date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I'm the ONLY one who thinks it's strange that a person who claims to be a MARRIED CHRISTIAN would go online and start such threads and make such comments?  I disagree then.  I find it very, very interesting indeed.  A complete contradiction, I would say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you're not the only person.
> I was thinking similarly, but I'm not so rude to mention it. I figure that this is a place for exchanging ideas, not telling people how to live or telling them how to act or telling them how to think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm going to speak my mind here.  That is what this place is about too.  I'm sure you've expressed your opinions on particular posters, amirite?
> 
> I don't mind being the rude bitch.  What difference does it make?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figure if anyone gets tired of you speaking their mind, they always have the ignore button.
Click to expand...


Basically, you think I am unreasonable for asking pointed questions of a person who regularly starts threads about sex and cheating and affairs as they go on other threads and preach about what God would want?  Goodness!  Men ARE stupid.


----------



## mudwhistle

ChrisL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't know......and I'm open-minded enough not to assume the worst.
> 
> I'm not here to get a date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm the ONLY one who thinks it's strange that a person who claims to be a MARRIED CHRISTIAN would go online and start such threads and make such comments?  I disagree then.  I find it very, very interesting indeed.  A complete contradiction, I would say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you're not the only person.
> I was thinking similarly, but I'm not so rude to mention it. I figure that this is a place for exchanging ideas, not telling people how to live or telling them how to act or telling them how to think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm going to speak my mind here.  That is what this place is about too.  I'm sure you've expressed your opinions on particular posters, amirite?
> 
> I don't mind being the rude bitch.  What difference does it make?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figure if anyone gets tired of you speaking their mind, they always have the ignore button.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on!  Stop being foolish.    Sorry for pointing out the obvious.
Click to expand...

I hope you don't think I'm being rude by saying that you can't judge a book by it's cover....or that the obvious can sometimes be totally wrong.
I like to think well of people instead of thinking the worst.
I like to give people a chance with out being judgmental.

One thing I've discovered since I started communicating with people online......sometimes what they post isn't exactly what they meant....because of the linear aspect of talking through printed words. We can't take into account facial expressions and body-language. 
I'm not going to tell Bonzi what she's doing is wrong. She's just being herself here......and so are you.


----------



## mudwhistle

ChrisL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't know......and I'm open-minded enough not to assume the worst.
> 
> I'm not here to get a date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm the ONLY one who thinks it's strange that a person who claims to be a MARRIED CHRISTIAN would go online and start such threads and make such comments?  I disagree then.  I find it very, very interesting indeed.  A complete contradiction, I would say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you're not the only person.
> I was thinking similarly, but I'm not so rude to mention it. I figure that this is a place for exchanging ideas, not telling people how to live or telling them how to act or telling them how to think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm going to speak my mind here.  That is what this place is about too.  I'm sure you've expressed your opinions on particular posters, amirite?
> 
> I don't mind being the rude bitch.  What difference does it make?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figure if anyone gets tired of you speaking their mind, they always have the ignore button.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Basically, you think I am unreasonable for asking pointed questions of a person who regularly starts threads about sex and cheating and affairs as they go on other threads and preach about what God would want?  Goodness!  Men ARE stupid.
Click to expand...

No......you're being yourself.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a really-really inefficient and unproductive place to get a date.
> I don't think there are too many people who are willing to fly across country to hook up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of people will do just that.  Online relationships also can happen when you do not actually meet face to face.  There is Skype and other such programs where you can communicate face-to-face.  Not making any accusations here, just an FYI.  Online relationships are actually quite common nowadays though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I know...I would think that would be frustrating and unfulfilling.
> It might be fun for awhile, but if you really did start falling for the person...which is quite likely I would think, then it can only end badly and hurt feelings.
Click to expand...


I agree.  There is nothing wrong with a little flirting, but there is a definite line, especially if you are married or in a serious committed relationship IMO.  There is also such a thing as "emotional" cheating too.  

Maybe some people don't care and don't honor their vows, but to me, if I would feel it was disrespectful to me and some behavior that would be bother me, then I wouldn't do it to my spouse.  That's just me though.   

If I had some problems in my serious relationship, I certainly wouldn't go searching for the solution from strangers online.  I know that much.  

I don't think I'm a "bad person" for asking people questions when they continually start these types of threads.  If they are a married person that claims to follow Christianity, they should expect such questions, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL

mudwhistle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm the ONLY one who thinks it's strange that a person who claims to be a MARRIED CHRISTIAN would go online and start such threads and make such comments?  I disagree then.  I find it very, very interesting indeed.  A complete contradiction, I would say.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you're not the only person.
> I was thinking similarly, but I'm not so rude to mention it. I figure that this is a place for exchanging ideas, not telling people how to live or telling them how to act or telling them how to think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm going to speak my mind here.  That is what this place is about too.  I'm sure you've expressed your opinions on particular posters, amirite?
> 
> I don't mind being the rude bitch.  What difference does it make?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figure if anyone gets tired of you speaking their mind, they always have the ignore button.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Basically, you think I am unreasonable for asking pointed questions of a person who regularly starts threads about sex and cheating and affairs as they go on other threads and preach about what God would want?  Goodness!  Men ARE stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No......you're being yourself.
Click to expand...


If I find something curious, I don't have a problem asking about it.  I mean, the poster is asking others these same questions in the threads. Why not return the questions?  The poster has started a thread about ME personally in the Flame Zone as well, so . . . it's not about revenge, but I don't think the poster is all so "innocent" either.


----------



## ChrisL

mudwhistle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm the ONLY one who thinks it's strange that a person who claims to be a MARRIED CHRISTIAN would go online and start such threads and make such comments?  I disagree then.  I find it very, very interesting indeed.  A complete contradiction, I would say.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you're not the only person.
> I was thinking similarly, but I'm not so rude to mention it. I figure that this is a place for exchanging ideas, not telling people how to live or telling them how to act or telling them how to think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm going to speak my mind here.  That is what this place is about too.  I'm sure you've expressed your opinions on particular posters, amirite?
> 
> I don't mind being the rude bitch.  What difference does it make?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figure if anyone gets tired of you speaking their mind, they always have the ignore button.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on!  Stop being foolish.    Sorry for pointing out the obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you don't think I'm being rude by saying that you can't judge a book by it's cover....or that the obvious can sometimes be totally wrong.
> I like to think well of people instead of thinking the worst.
> I like to give people a chance with out being judgmental.
> 
> One thing I've discovered since I started communicating with people online......sometimes what they post isn't exactly what they meant....because of the linear aspect of talking through printed words. We can't take into account facial expressions and body-language.
> I'm not going to tell Bonzi what she's doing is wrong. She's just being herself here......and so are you.
Click to expand...


It's not like she's an 18-year-old girl.  She is a 51-year-old woman.  She knows EXACTLY what is going on.  Lol.    Why I say, come on!  Be real!


----------



## mudwhistle

ChrisL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you're not the only person.
> I was thinking similarly, but I'm not so rude to mention it. I figure that this is a place for exchanging ideas, not telling people how to live or telling them how to act or telling them how to think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm going to speak my mind here.  That is what this place is about too.  I'm sure you've expressed your opinions on particular posters, amirite?
> 
> I don't mind being the rude bitch.  What difference does it make?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figure if anyone gets tired of you speaking their mind, they always have the ignore button.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on!  Stop being foolish.    Sorry for pointing out the obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you don't think I'm being rude by saying that you can't judge a book by it's cover....or that the obvious can sometimes be totally wrong.
> I like to think well of people instead of thinking the worst.
> I like to give people a chance with out being judgmental.
> 
> One thing I've discovered since I started communicating with people online......sometimes what they post isn't exactly what they meant....because of the linear aspect of talking through printed words. We can't take into account facial expressions and body-language.
> I'm not going to tell Bonzi what she's doing is wrong. She's just being herself here......and so are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not like she's an 18-year-old girl.  She is a 51-year-old woman.  She knows EXACTLY what is going on.  Lol.    Why I say, come on!  Be real!
Click to expand...

So, in your opinion everyone should grow up and act their age.


----------



## ChrisL

mudwhistle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm going to speak my mind here.  That is what this place is about too.  I'm sure you've expressed your opinions on particular posters, amirite?
> 
> I don't mind being the rude bitch.  What difference does it make?
> 
> 
> 
> I figure if anyone gets tired of you speaking their mind, they always have the ignore button.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on!  Stop being foolish.    Sorry for pointing out the obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you don't think I'm being rude by saying that you can't judge a book by it's cover....or that the obvious can sometimes be totally wrong.
> I like to think well of people instead of thinking the worst.
> I like to give people a chance with out being judgmental.
> 
> One thing I've discovered since I started communicating with people online......sometimes what they post isn't exactly what they meant....because of the linear aspect of talking through printed words. We can't take into account facial expressions and body-language.
> I'm not going to tell Bonzi what she's doing is wrong. She's just being herself here......and so are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not like she's an 18-year-old girl.  She is a 51-year-old woman.  She knows EXACTLY what is going on.  Lol.    Why I say, come on!  Be real!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in your opinion everyone should grow up and act their age.
Click to expand...


Are you kidding me?  Why do you care so much if I am questioning another poster about something?


----------



## ChrisL

mudwhistle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm going to speak my mind here.  That is what this place is about too.  I'm sure you've expressed your opinions on particular posters, amirite?
> 
> I don't mind being the rude bitch.  What difference does it make?
> 
> 
> 
> I figure if anyone gets tired of you speaking their mind, they always have the ignore button.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on!  Stop being foolish.    Sorry for pointing out the obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you don't think I'm being rude by saying that you can't judge a book by it's cover....or that the obvious can sometimes be totally wrong.
> I like to think well of people instead of thinking the worst.
> I like to give people a chance with out being judgmental.
> 
> One thing I've discovered since I started communicating with people online......sometimes what they post isn't exactly what they meant....because of the linear aspect of talking through printed words. We can't take into account facial expressions and body-language.
> I'm not going to tell Bonzi what she's doing is wrong. She's just being herself here......and so are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not like she's an 18-year-old girl.  She is a 51-year-old woman.  She knows EXACTLY what is going on.  Lol.    Why I say, come on!  Be real!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in your opinion everyone should grow up and act their age.
Click to expand...


What I mean is she is not some young innocent victim of anyone!  Lol.  Give me a fucking break.  A woman who is 51 years old, has children, is married, knows and who allegedly was actually single at one point too, claims to have been an atheist, seems relatively intelligent, knows what is going here.  She isn't mentally disabled and is capable of being confronted with questions when she claims to be a married Christian person and is kind of preachy at times, yet starts these kinds of threads.  Don't be stupid.


----------



## mudwhistle

ChrisL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figure if anyone gets tired of you speaking their mind, they always have the ignore button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on!  Stop being foolish.    Sorry for pointing out the obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you don't think I'm being rude by saying that you can't judge a book by it's cover....or that the obvious can sometimes be totally wrong.
> I like to think well of people instead of thinking the worst.
> I like to give people a chance with out being judgmental.
> 
> One thing I've discovered since I started communicating with people online......sometimes what they post isn't exactly what they meant....because of the linear aspect of talking through printed words. We can't take into account facial expressions and body-language.
> I'm not going to tell Bonzi what she's doing is wrong. She's just being herself here......and so are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not like she's an 18-year-old girl.  She is a 51-year-old woman.  She knows EXACTLY what is going on.  Lol.    Why I say, come on!  Be real!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in your opinion everyone should grow up and act their age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?  Why do you care so much if I am questioning another poster about something?
Click to expand...

You know......the longer I talk to you the worse you get. 

I'm outtahere.


----------



## ChrisL

mudwhistle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm going to speak my mind here.  That is what this place is about too.  I'm sure you've expressed your opinions on particular posters, amirite?
> 
> I don't mind being the rude bitch.  What difference does it make?
> 
> 
> 
> I figure if anyone gets tired of you speaking their mind, they always have the ignore button.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on!  Stop being foolish.    Sorry for pointing out the obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you don't think I'm being rude by saying that you can't judge a book by it's cover....or that the obvious can sometimes be totally wrong.
> I like to think well of people instead of thinking the worst.
> I like to give people a chance with out being judgmental.
> 
> One thing I've discovered since I started communicating with people online......sometimes what they post isn't exactly what they meant....because of the linear aspect of talking through printed words. We can't take into account facial expressions and body-language.
> I'm not going to tell Bonzi what she's doing is wrong. She's just being herself here......and so are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not like she's an 18-year-old girl.  She is a 51-year-old woman.  She knows EXACTLY what is going on.  Lol.    Why I say, come on!  Be real!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in your opinion everyone should grow up and act their age.
Click to expand...


Oh hey, I just thought of something!  Isn't that what you conservatives preach all the time?    So YUP, I suppose so!  Grow up and take responsibility for your actions, don't let others fight your battles for you, right?


----------



## mudwhistle

mudwhistle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on!  Stop being foolish.    Sorry for pointing out the obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't think I'm being rude by saying that you can't judge a book by it's cover....or that the obvious can sometimes be totally wrong.
> I like to think well of people instead of thinking the worst.
> I like to give people a chance with out being judgmental.
> 
> One thing I've discovered since I started communicating with people online......sometimes what they post isn't exactly what they meant....because of the linear aspect of talking through printed words. We can't take into account facial expressions and body-language.
> I'm not going to tell Bonzi what she's doing is wrong. She's just being herself here......and so are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not like she's an 18-year-old girl.  She is a 51-year-old woman.  She knows EXACTLY what is going on.  Lol.    Why I say, come on!  Be real!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in your opinion everyone should grow up and act their age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?  Why do you care so much if I am questioning another poster about something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know......the longer I talk to you the worse you get.
> 
> I'm outtahere.
Click to expand...

And personally, I think you have more problems than she does.


----------



## ChrisL

mudwhistle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on!  Stop being foolish.    Sorry for pointing out the obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't think I'm being rude by saying that you can't judge a book by it's cover....or that the obvious can sometimes be totally wrong.
> I like to think well of people instead of thinking the worst.
> I like to give people a chance with out being judgmental.
> 
> One thing I've discovered since I started communicating with people online......sometimes what they post isn't exactly what they meant....because of the linear aspect of talking through printed words. We can't take into account facial expressions and body-language.
> I'm not going to tell Bonzi what she's doing is wrong. She's just being herself here......and so are you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not like she's an 18-year-old girl.  She is a 51-year-old woman.  She knows EXACTLY what is going on.  Lol.    Why I say, come on!  Be real!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in your opinion everyone should grow up and act their age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?  Why do you care so much if I am questioning another poster about something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know......the longer I talk to you the worse you get.
> 
> I'm outtahere.
Click to expand...


That's what all the cowards say who don't have a leg to stand on say.


----------



## ChrisL

mudwhistle said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't think I'm being rude by saying that you can't judge a book by it's cover....or that the obvious can sometimes be totally wrong.
> I like to think well of people instead of thinking the worst.
> I like to give people a chance with out being judgmental.
> 
> One thing I've discovered since I started communicating with people online......sometimes what they post isn't exactly what they meant....because of the linear aspect of talking through printed words. We can't take into account facial expressions and body-language.
> I'm not going to tell Bonzi what she's doing is wrong. She's just being herself here......and so are you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like she's an 18-year-old girl.  She is a 51-year-old woman.  She knows EXACTLY what is going on.  Lol.    Why I say, come on!  Be real!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in your opinion everyone should grow up and act their age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?  Why do you care so much if I am questioning another poster about something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know......the longer I talk to you the worse you get.
> 
> I'm outtahere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And personally, I think you have more problems than she does.
Click to expand...


Why?  I'm not the one who claims to be married or a Christian.  I haven't started any threads about myself or sex or cheating.  I'm simply questioning one who claims to be a Christian married woman and starts threads about sex, affairs and cheating.  Seems odd.


----------



## ChrisL

mudwhistle said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't think I'm being rude by saying that you can't judge a book by it's cover....or that the obvious can sometimes be totally wrong.
> I like to think well of people instead of thinking the worst.
> I like to give people a chance with out being judgmental.
> 
> One thing I've discovered since I started communicating with people online......sometimes what they post isn't exactly what they meant....because of the linear aspect of talking through printed words. We can't take into account facial expressions and body-language.
> I'm not going to tell Bonzi what she's doing is wrong. She's just being herself here......and so are you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like she's an 18-year-old girl.  She is a 51-year-old woman.  She knows EXACTLY what is going on.  Lol.    Why I say, come on!  Be real!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in your opinion everyone should grow up and act their age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?  Why do you care so much if I am questioning another poster about something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know......the longer I talk to you the worse you get.
> 
> I'm outtahere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And personally, I think you have more problems than she does.
Click to expand...


So, it's odd to question a person who claims to be a married Christian woman starting threads about sex and affairs and cheating, but the person who asks questions of that person on a forum about it IS odd?  Interesting viewpoint there.    Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

This is why I say, these types of forums attract all the wack jobs like a magnet.  Lol.    They jump into something that has nothing to do with them, defend a poster that claims to be married and Christian from any kind of questioning about all of the sex threads, and then get angry at the person asking questions and claim THAT person has a problem . . . all on a message board.    Funny stuff for sure.


----------



## ChrisL

mudwhistle said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't think I'm being rude by saying that you can't judge a book by it's cover....or that the obvious can sometimes be totally wrong.
> I like to think well of people instead of thinking the worst.
> I like to give people a chance with out being judgmental.
> 
> One thing I've discovered since I started communicating with people online......sometimes what they post isn't exactly what they meant....because of the linear aspect of talking through printed words. We can't take into account facial expressions and body-language.
> I'm not going to tell Bonzi what she's doing is wrong. She's just being herself here......and so are you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like she's an 18-year-old girl.  She is a 51-year-old woman.  She knows EXACTLY what is going on.  Lol.    Why I say, come on!  Be real!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in your opinion everyone should grow up and act their age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?  Why do you care so much if I am questioning another poster about something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know......the longer I talk to you the worse you get.
> 
> I'm outtahere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And personally, I think you have more problems than she does.
Click to expand...


You think?  Sad, all the lonely married people.  That's why I will wait for Mr. Right so that I do NOT end up with such problems!


----------



## ChrisL

Okay, now that I have gotten rid of the interference, I really want to know Bonzi, what is it that you are doing here, preaching about Christianity and then starting the threads that you start?  I mean, how do you justify that to yourself and to your God, when you claim to be a married Christian who took vows before your God?  Please, I am very curious to know.


----------



## ChrisL

Well, I'm expecting crickets, to be put on ignore, or to be personally attacked, although I'm not the one starting these types of threads, but anyways.  It will be interesting to see what happens now, and I have some time to kill today.    I hope to get a straight answer for ONCE to one of my very valid questions.


----------



## ChrisL

Another thing, Bonzi, what about the fact that you openly state you are against homosexual marriage, stating it is a "sin" against your God?  So, two people who actually WANT to be married to one another and have their union recognized are the ones sinning?  How do you justify that viewpoint, considering your OTHER viewpoints and comments?


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never have or did care about money.  I just want someone that is going to be real, that way I can easily filter out the shit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you would date a homeless guy?  A guy who was millions of dollars in debt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not, but not because of the money, it would be more of a statement about his responsibility (or lack of) - personality does play a role......
Click to expand...

we should learn to not be so judgemental:

_Nothing in this world can take the place of persistence. Talent will not; nothing is more common than unsuccessful people with talent. Genius will not; unrewarded genius is almost a proverb. Education will not; the world is full of educated derelicts. Persistence and determination alone are omnipotent.– Calvin Coolidge_


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And usually guys with no money are not very responsible.  That is WHY they have no money.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can deal with certain kinds of irresponsibility.  But that's me.  I understand why most women would want a stable and responsible man... in all ways....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except when they go get used by all of the other ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how many women do you suppose do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> depends on whether it is fashionable or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it?
Click to expand...

yes; women can be such "slaves to fashion".


----------



## Michelle420

Bonzi said:


> .... well at least a few on here, keep posting (whining?) about what they want for women or what they are not getting out of women?  What is the point?  Looking for someone to agree or commiserate with?
> 
> For example:
> 
> "Why can't chicks for free have social morals"?
> "I want a young student to sit on me and use me for a couch"
> 
> I'm sure there are more but it's like over and over and over .....
> 
> I have my own wishes but I'm pretty sure they are not going to come true or even that I'll feel better posting about them on here....
> 
> Not a criticism, just wondering......



Losers?


----------



## Bonzi

danielpalos said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never have or did care about money.  I just want someone that is going to be real, that way I can easily filter out the shit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you would date a homeless guy?  A guy who was millions of dollars in debt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not, but not because of the money, it would be more of a statement about his responsibility (or lack of) - personality does play a role......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we should learn to not be so judgemental:
> 
> _Nothing in this world can take the place of persistence. Talent will not; nothing is more common than unsuccessful people with talent. Genius will not; unrewarded genius is almost a proverb. Education will not; the world is full of educated derelicts. Persistence and determination alone are omnipotent.– Calvin Coolidge_
Click to expand...

 
yet one should not beat ones head against the wall in an impossible pursuit.....


----------



## Bonzi

Well... I'm not here for your amusement and entertainment that's for sure ChrisL  -

Trying to place people on the defensive is an interesting tactic - especially in light of the fact that I have answered and/or addressed most if not all of the questions you already have asked me!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Well... I'm not here for your amusement and entertainment that's for sure ChrisL  -
> 
> Trying to place people on the defensive is an interesting tactic - especially in light of the fact that I have answered and/or addressed most if not all of the questions you already have asked me!



No . . . you really have never answered my questions.  How do you justify a lot of your arguments when you don't really come across as a very "Christian" yourself?  I don't get it at all.  I don't get how someone can preach to others about how they dress or other things?  I find this type of behavior odd to say the least, but whatever.  If that's what floats your boats.  You are free to be a hypocrite, I suppose, but I don't think it's unreasonable of me to point out your hypocrisy, considering the stance you take on some issues.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Well... I'm not here for your amusement and entertainment that's for sure ChrisL  -
> 
> Trying to place people on the defensive is an interesting tactic - especially in light of the fact that I have answered and/or addressed most if not all of the questions you already have asked me!



I mean, it's not like I'm making shit up.  I'm directly addressing things you post about and asking why and how.  Unlike you and some of your cohorts who would tell me I look like I have AIDS or that I've been "ridden hard and put away wet?"    Lol.


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never have or did care about money.  I just want someone that is going to be real, that way I can easily filter out the shit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you would date a homeless guy?  A guy who was millions of dollars in debt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not, but not because of the money, it would be more of a statement about his responsibility (or lack of) - personality does play a role......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we should learn to not be so judgemental:
> 
> _Nothing in this world can take the place of persistence. Talent will not; nothing is more common than unsuccessful people with talent. Genius will not; unrewarded genius is almost a proverb. Education will not; the world is full of educated derelicts. Persistence and determination alone are omnipotent.– Calvin Coolidge_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet one should not beat ones head against the wall in an impossible pursuit.....
Click to expand...

high hopes and pipe dreams is what keeps me going, sometimes.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well... I'm not here for your amusement and entertainment that's for sure ChrisL  -
> 
> Trying to place people on the defensive is an interesting tactic - especially in light of the fact that I have answered and/or addressed most if not all of the questions you already have asked me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, it's not like I'm making shit up.  I'm directly addressing things you post about and asking why and how.  Unlike you and some of your cohorts who would tell me I look like I have AIDS or that I've been "ridden hard and put away wet?"    Lol.
Click to expand...

not to mention being full of fallacy.


----------



## Bonzi

danielpalos said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never have or did care about money.  I just want someone that is going to be real, that way I can easily filter out the shit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you would date a homeless guy?  A guy who was millions of dollars in debt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not, but not because of the money, it would be more of a statement about his responsibility (or lack of) - personality does play a role......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we should learn to not be so judgemental:
> 
> _Nothing in this world can take the place of persistence. Talent will not; nothing is more common than unsuccessful people with talent. Genius will not; unrewarded genius is almost a proverb. Education will not; the world is full of educated derelicts. Persistence and determination alone are omnipotent.– Calvin Coolidge_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet one should not beat ones head against the wall in an impossible pursuit.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> high hopes and pipe dreams is what keeps me going, sometimes.
Click to expand...

 
I hear you there Daniel.....


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well... I'm not here for your amusement and entertainment that's for sure ChrisL  -
> 
> Trying to place people on the defensive is an interesting tactic - especially in light of the fact that I have answered and/or addressed most if not all of the questions you already have asked me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, it's not like I'm making shit up.  I'm directly addressing things you post about and asking why and how.  Unlike you and some of your cohorts who would tell me I look like I have AIDS or that I've been "ridden hard and put away wet?"    Lol.
Click to expand...

 
.... there are many ways to get nasty... some stick the knife in directly, some more slowly and with a smile.....


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well... I'm not here for your amusement and entertainment that's for sure ChrisL  -
> 
> Trying to place people on the defensive is an interesting tactic - especially in light of the fact that I have answered and/or addressed most if not all of the questions you already have asked me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, it's not like I'm making shit up.  I'm directly addressing things you post about and asking why and how.  Unlike you and some of your cohorts who would tell me I look like I have AIDS or that I've been "ridden hard and put away wet?"    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .... there are many ways to get nasty... some stick the knife in directly, some more slowly and with a smile.....
Click to expand...


No, the point is, you get angry with me for asking you questions about things you post and then make shit up, etc.  I seem to remember that I really didn't even know you when you started a thread about me in the Flame Zone.  Now, you probably shouldn't go there.


----------



## Bonzi

I'm not angry. I'm just not going to answer to you unless I want to.....


----------



## Bonzi

Yeah I have done a lot of things on here while drunk or just to be crazy/stupid.
that's the beauty of a board like this.....


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Yeah I have done a lot of things on here while drunk or just to be crazy/stupid.
> that's the beauty of a board like this.....



So . . . that's your excuse?  Hmm.  Okay.  Anyways, all of my questions/comments are related to threads that you have started.


----------



## ChrisL

Anyways, if a poster makes threads and/or comments that I find curious and contradictory to the values they claim to espouse, then I am most definitely going to be bringing it up.    There is nothing wrong with that, and also I've been told that you need to have "thick skin" to participate in this forum.  You or anyone else is not "immune" to tough questioning tactics when you put yourself out there like that.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> I'm not angry. I'm just not going to answer to you unless I want to.....



Why wouldn't you want to answer?  You seem to want to know what everyone else is thinking.  You claim it is something that you want to discuss.  So, let's discuss.  Why do you care what other men think or do and why start a thread (s) about highly sexual content?  Is this about just "teasing" or something else?


----------



## danielpalos

if Only there were nice girls to be found.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> if Only there were nice girls to be found.



How many times do you need to be told?  Go to a dating site.  Being "nice" is really not what this site is about.  It is about exchanging ideas and debating issues.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not angry. I'm just not going to answer to you unless I want to.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't you want to answer?  You seem to want to know what everyone else is thinking.  You claim it is something that you want to discuss.  So, let's discuss.  Why do you care what other men think or do and why start a thread (s) about highly sexual content?  Is this about just "teasing" or something else?
Click to expand...

 
I care what all people think. I'm curious.  I think sex is interesting.
It's about having fun - that can be anything from being very frank, to joking to whatever.
Like I said, I have said this and more in many other places on the forum.....


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not angry. I'm just not going to answer to you unless I want to.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't you want to answer?  You seem to want to know what everyone else is thinking.  You claim it is something that you want to discuss.  So, let's discuss.  Why do you care what other men think or do and why start a thread (s) about highly sexual content?  Is this about just "teasing" or something else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I care what all people think. I'm curious.  I think sex is interesting.
> It's about having fun - that can be anything from being very frank, to joking to whatever.
> Like I said, I have said this and more in many other places on the forum.....
Click to expand...


Hmm.  Delta says the same thing.


----------



## danielpalos

ChrisL said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> if Only there were nice girls to be found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times do you need to be told?  Go to a dating site.  Being "nice" is really not what this site is about.  It is about exchanging ideas and debating issues.
Click to expand...

nice girls do.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can deal with certain kinds of irresponsibility.  But that's me.  I understand why most women would want a stable and responsible man... in all ways....
> 
> 
> 
> except when they go get used by all of the other ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how many women do you suppose do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> depends on whether it is fashionable or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes; women can be such "slaves to fashion".
Click to expand...


More generalizations.


----------



## ChrisL

danielpalos said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> if Only there were nice girls to be found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times do you need to be told?  Go to a dating site.  Being "nice" is really not what this site is about.  It is about exchanging ideas and debating issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice girls do.
Click to expand...


Nice girls do what and who the fuck cares?  Ask me if I care.


----------



## iamwhatiseem




----------

